# Nutrients for soil grows



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 4, 2013)

*Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.

Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
and pics of results.

Thank you.
Beech *


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 4, 2013)

wheres yours?


----------



## Nice Nuggs (Sep 4, 2013)

Advanced Nutrients Conneiseur at 50-75% recommended dose. Adding B52, CarboLoad, Roots Accelerator (H&G) and Big Bud. Only using these at half to 75% of what they recommend and loving the results. Curious what other Advanced users are doing..
Will try to get a pic up later - only in week 3 here..


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 4, 2013)

blue planet, 2 part grow/bloom. have the booster, but it's not needed. also use mg 18-18-21 from veg to blooma and buds came out killer. soil kelloggs from lowes. no snake oils for me. use 4 gallon black potes


----------



## alusash (Sep 4, 2013)

Organic baby.
Worm castings and volcanic dust for veg
Bat guano, sea bird guano, chicken guano and mollasas for flower.


...and I bet there are a bunch of u who r gonna jump down my throut for that one.


----------



## slowbus (Sep 4, 2013)

I just switched to the Heavy 16 line up w/Greatwhite and Roots Accelerator


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 4, 2013)

alusash said:


> Organic baby.
> Worm castings and volcanic dust for veg
> Bat guano, sea bird guano, chicken guano and mollasas for flower.
> 
> ...


Same here, though not quite as many guanos ... But I'm new to this

Last grow I used AN Sensi A&B (ph perfect), Big Bud, Bud Candy, Overdrive, and B-52 (I think that was all of it) at about 50% - 75% strength for flower. For veg I used straight Happy Frog. That was my first indoor grow, and it went really well actually. I was happy with the nutrients, but I want organic just because I do, so no more of that for me. That really was a killer first grow though 

Oh, I used Happy Frog with a little added perlite but nothing else. I transplanted to bigger pots for flower, with FFOF and added perlite, then started adding flower nutes a few weeks later very light, then "full strength" (50-75%) some time after that (I forget exactly, and this Cotton Candy is good) 

Here's a little of my Green Crack...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 4, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> wheres yours?




*1.5cubic feet Fox Farm Ocean Forest
-38cups Wiggle Worms Earthworm Casting (1-0-0)
-10cups Perlite-11tsp Rooters Mycorrhizae
*Soil Base
__________________________
-1.5cups Indonesian Hi-P Bat Guano (.5-13-.2)
-1.5cups Algamin Kelp Meal (1-0-2)
-1.5cups Espoma Tomato Tone (3-4-6)
*Nutritional Amendments
__________________________
-1.5cups Azomite
-0.5cup Espoma Green sand 
-1.25cups Hi-Cal Lime
*Mineral Amendments
_This mix is from a old member here that I trust,and he had awesome results!!
This is what im going to run next run.Have been running FF line of nutes.And FFOF.
Beech







*​


----------



## sugerdaddy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

alusash said:


> Organic baby.
> Worm castings and volcanic dust for veg
> Bat guano, sea bird guano, chicken guano and mollasas for flower.
> 
> ...


thats actually a pretty good recipe i just used bat guano grow big and sea bird guano pellets and got good results with a good strain (platinum,fire,skywalker og's skunk and pre98 bubba)


----------



## sugerdaddy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I just switched to the Heavy 16 line up w/Greatwhite and Roots Accelerator


the guy at the local hydro shop swore by the heavy 16 line up it was only like 28$$ for the a&b so I dont think he was trying to push them on me for their was way more expensive stuff. the low numbers with the right application should not burn plants, haven't tried the stuff honestly, but I had some of his lsd he grew with it pretty decent smoke next time I go to the shop ill copy paste his recipe. He uses some hardener called hulk too though I try to stay away from all that stuff like gravity though.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 5, 2013)

General Organics full line
*GROW*
per gallon

BioGrow 10mL
BioRoot 10mL
CalMg 5mL
BioWeed 5mL
Bio Marine 10mL
Diamond Black 5mL(first 2 weeks)
FloraNectar 10mL(for blue dream mother only, right now....)

*BLOOM*
BioBloom 10mL
BioRoot 10mL(first week only)
CalMg 5mL
BioBud 5-10mL(recommended 2.5-5mL)
BioMarine 10-20mL
FloraNectar 15-20mL(depending on flavor and strain)

Results...View attachment 2805266


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 5, 2013)

thread bump...


----------



## AptusBX (Sep 5, 2013)

Switched to Aptus two rotations back, im loving the shit out of it.
i use the recommended dosage, grow in 3 gallon pots with Roots organic soil with soilreef Biochar, dolomite, and Mykos.
*Fire OG BX3 - BC Bud Depot / Week 6 flower*


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 5, 2013)

Sweet ty for sharing ...nom.. nom...Gonna be tasty..
Beech
WELCOME TO RIU


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 5, 2013)

Why did ya use my plant Buddy...........


----------



## BWG707 (Sep 5, 2013)

My first year outdoors. Decided to try something "easy"- FFOF soil with perlite and dolimite lime. FF trio, molassas, and experimenting on a few plants with FF Solubles. Couldn't give you exact amounts, kinda learning my plants ( 4 different strains). Big time learning experience.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 5, 2013)

BWG707 said:


> View attachment 2806337View attachment 2806338View attachment 2806339View attachment 2806340View attachment 2806341View attachment 2806346My first year outdoors. Decided to try something "easy"- FFOF soil with perlite and dolimite lime. FF trio, molassas, and experimenting on a few plants with FF Solubles. Couldn't give you exact amounts, kinda learning my plants ( 4 different strains). Big time learning experience.


IMO,biggest mistake is not learning the plant,Im a plant listner.
Wish i could do outside.NICE
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2013)

fox farm happy frog/perlite mix ,fox farm nutes . date thing was off on cam.this was last grow.


----------



## 333maxwell (Sep 6, 2013)

Nuthin fancy for me.. this is pretty representative for my norm of late using CFL and Miracle Grow 'All Purpose' from start to end. Only other thing I have in my bag of tricks is a simple PH litmus test, alcohol and h20.






Miracle Grow? Get's the job done. Cost? I dunno.. I bought a box last year for 6 bucks, I have harvested about a lb and a half/2 lbs since and still have half a box.

---

I'm not a 'fan'. It's cheap and works and I use it. Had of Jacks or another all purpose been on sale that day I would of bought that instead. Like I said, I am simple and only do this for myself anymore, I don't like to bother with extra stuff and my plants don't seem to mind as long as they are getting their NPK and trace.


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 6, 2013)

I just transplanted all my clones into some new pre-mix. I'll have to get the exact name but it's made by Miracle Grow so I'm pretty excited. I'll post some pics of my awesomeness as it develops...


----------



## DemonTrich (Sep 6, 2013)

technaflora recipe for success nute kit in flower at 100%. I also use gravity (bud enhancer) weeks 3-7 once a week. and use molassas. feed, water/gravity, water/molasses, feed, ect I don't use any in veg, as I run FFOF soil amended with 1 bag of perlite, 1 cup of dolomite lime (powdered), and 1 bottle of great white mychorazea(sp). I grow in 5 gal nursery pots and veg for 8 weeks, flower for 9-10 weeks.


----------



## AptusBX (Sep 6, 2013)

Demontrich,
Careful with gravity man, PBZ is a plant growth regulator thats registered as a pesticide in the US and UK. studies on rats showed increased developmental issues in offspring and acute liver toxicity, in the same study plants grown with PBZ showed new growth with traces of PBZ 60 days after use. not enough testing has been done to warrant a complete halt in sales of the product but it is not for sale in Oregon, and Massachusetts.

http://www.mass.gov/eea/docs/agr/pesticides/rightofway/docs/paclobutrazol-review-jan-2012.pdf 

http://www.oregon.gov/ODA/docs/pdf/news/120822fertilizer.pdf

http://www.manicbotanix.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=27&Itemid=14


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

on this present grow using homemade super soil and happy frog mixed no perlite,tryin something new ,so far getting a lot of color first 2 weex flower.peace.


----------



## DemonTrich (Sep 6, 2013)

AptusBX said:


> Demontrich,
> Careful with gravity man, PBZ is a plant growth regulator thats registered as a pesticide in the US and UK. studies on rats showed increased developmental issues in offspring and in the same study plants grown with PBZ showed new growth with traces of PBZ 60 days after use. not enough testing has been done to warrant a complete halt in sales of the product but it is not for sale in Oregon, and Massachusetts.
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/eea/docs/agr/pesticides/rightofway/docs/paclobutrazol-review-jan-2012.pdf
> ...


my bad, I just looked at the bottle. its *Density *from a company called green magic. but thanks for the info on the Gravity. i remember reading about that in another thread a while ago.


----------



## Po boy (Sep 6, 2013)

Jack's 20-20-20 all the way.


----------



## AptusBX (Sep 6, 2013)

DemonTrich said:


> my bad, I just looked at the bottle. its *Density *from a company called green magic. but thanks for the info on the Gravity. i remember reading about that in another thread a while ago.


yeah, that info has been floating around for a while, i still cant believe they haven't done an extensive study on PBZ yet... sure would settle a hell of alot of arguments on forums haha. ive never heard of density before, i'll scope it out.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

DemonTrich said:


> technaflora recipe for success nute kit in flower at 100%. I also use gravity (bud enhancer) weeks 3-7 once a week. and use molassas. feed, water/gravity, water/molasses, feed, ect I don't use any in veg, as I run FFOF soil amended with 1 bag of perlite, 1 cup of dolomite lime (powdered), and 1 bottle of great white mychorazea(sp). I grow in 5 gal nursery pots and veg for 8 weeks, flower for 9-10 weeks.


I use tachnaflora kick start for seeds and clones best seed nute ever used.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 6, 2013)

AptusBX said:


> Demontrich,
> Careful with gravity man, PBZ is a plant growth regulator thats registered as a pesticide in the US and UK. studies on rats showed increased developmental issues in offspring and acute liver toxicity, in the same study plants grown with PBZ showed new growth with traces of PBZ 60 days after use. not enough testing has been done to warrant a complete halt in sales of the product but it is not for sale in Oregon, and Massachusetts.
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/eea/docs/agr/pesticides/rightofway/docs/paclobutrazol-review-jan-2012.pdf
> ...


Yea,I read that and saw a lab test from S labs Dont remembername of lab, im gonna try and find the link.
Bushmaster also...RT after i got a 32oz bottle of the Gravity,have not used it since the read.
Beech


----------



## AptusBX (Sep 6, 2013)

Heres a link with all the PGR's registered for use in florida by University of florida. good reference when trying to determine if your product in question contains any known PGR's. Surprisingly all it takes to allow use of these products is the "for use on ornamental plants only" warning on the labels, which are normally so small they go unnoticed. Found out a few weeks ago DipNGrow contains NAA a known PGR, like most others not much extensive testing has been done, but has shown liver toxicity, and developmental issues in rats and mice too. 

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pi139


----------



## slowbus (Sep 6, 2013)

Po boy said:


> Jack's 20-20-20 all the way.View attachment 2807262



that'll get you through.....IMO


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 6, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I use tachnaflora kick start for seeds and clones best seed nute ever used.


Gonna look into that RDR...My T5ho jsut is a snail grower used to a 400mh,and this T5 is for cuts and seeds
IMO, I hate the damn thing.4x 54w bulbs,from hydrofarm.
Beech


----------



## Trousers (Sep 6, 2013)

alusash said:


> Organic baby.
> Worm castings and volcanic dust for veg
> Bat guano, sea bird guano, chicken guano and mollasas for flower.
> 
> ...


That reminds me, I need to mix up a batch of tea right now.
I do something like this:


Vegetative Brew:
1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
1/3 cup Mexican Bat Guano
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings 
1/2 cup alfalfa meal
5 TBS Black Strap Molasses
5 TBS Liquid Kelp Extract
Optional: 2-5 TBS Fish Emulsion (depending on how strong you want it)

Feed every 3rd watering at 2 cups per 5 gallons water

Flowering Brew:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
1 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup Indonesian Bat Guano (High P)
1/2 cup alfalfa meal
5 TBS Black Strap Molasses
5 TBS Liquid Kelp Extract

Feed Every 3rd watering 3 cups per 5 gallons water.


----------



## Wavels (Sep 7, 2013)

I have been using ProMix BX For several years now.

I mix in perlite and vermiculite.
Some dolomite lime.

Jack's Classic Citrus FeED. Start to finish.

This is my current puny grow, I stunted them on purpose to keep them tiny for stealth reasons.
They are Mandala Satoris in one gallon containers.


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Sep 7, 2013)

I love *Organics 
*
Kelp meal
Earth worm castings
Epsoma organic garden lime
Bood meal 
bone meal
epsoma organic acidifier(sulfer)
epsom salts
azomite
humic acid

I've been averaging 4 to 6 oz per plant using this with a 2-3 month veg. Taste and quality is amazing every time I don't ever go to dispensaries anymore only to get my 5$ dollar monthly 8th from greenwerks.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 7, 2013)

Alot of Amber,I like it!!!
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 7, 2013)

Fazer1rlg said:


> I love *Organics
> *
> Kelp meal
> Earth worm castings
> ...


Nice mix.....What Container size,and do you pot up are start to finish in one size?
Beech


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 7, 2013)

Wavels said:


> I have been using ProMix BX For several years now.
> 
> I mix in perlite and vermiculite.
> Some dolomite lime.
> ...


wow.. how did you get that last pic?? with a loupe? what magnification?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 7, 2013)

Good Camera......
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 7, 2013)

25x scope shots of the Spyder tops


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 7, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SxIstew again.





*


----------



## Wavels (Sep 7, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> wow.. how did you get that last pic?? with a loupe? what magnification?


Thanks...
I use the macro setting on my Nikon Cool pix.


----------



## Gquebed (Sep 7, 2013)

Using AN (Grow A & B, B52) at max strength....loving it. Problem is I am near the end of Veg and about to run out.... probably have to pick up more before I finish veg...wanna try changing...so think it'll matter if I change to a different brand of nutes now...might stress em????


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 7, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> thread bump...


Sickness. What strain is that?


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 7, 2013)

Which one? lol....... I'll assume the first pics of the buds, which was G13 Labs Auto AK.

but if it's something else. let me know which because i got 13 strains. and 40+ plants.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 7, 2013)

Auto AK




Spyder.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 7, 2013)

There both sick stew. Im running close to that amount and 16 diff strains. Shit is hard work..


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 7, 2013)

fuckin tell me about it. just wan through a whole bag of readygro today transplanting 4 fucking clones! lol
gonna get smaller grow bags for the rest... only 30 to go. HAHAHA


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 7, 2013)

In veg i run House and Garden Soil. Nutes 100% strenght

Transplanted clones get
1.5 gallon pots.
Promix hp w/mykos.
Inside of pots
stripped with Molasses, then sprinkled with Crab meal, Blood meal. Domolite lime..Layed down half
of pot with soil then applied one cup of 
wormcastings, Azos, and granular mykos.
Slighty stir..
Did the same thing when i put the clones in the
cups.. I have great success with this method
I use Home made SuperSoil to top dress in the
transition from veg to flowering.

In flowering i run The H&G soil all the way to week 5.
The most ppms is 1000.
Ohh yeah w/ Fox farms beastie bloomz in week 5. (
That stuff works ).

Week 5 till 7 i run the General Organics w/ppms @ 800-600ppms

And till chop i run Water with molasses. All the way
to the end. Keep them bitches fat..

I feed water feed water feed water feed.

Everytime i water in veg i apply extreme garding
mykos and azos benefical bacterias.

And in flowering when i water i use Silica Blast,
Molases, Budswell..

Its complex.. but the end result is Class A.. Just
thought i would share with u..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 7, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> fuckin tell me about it. just wan through a whole bag of readygro today transplanting 4 fucking clones! lol
> gonna get smaller grow bags for the rest... only 30 to go. HAHAHA


Good luck homie. I finished early. Thank jah


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 8, 2013)

i got 30 to transplant still... i have 48 total. 3 auto's. 
OCT 1st i flip.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the rep homie..


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 8, 2013)

http://ge.tt/9LYCbnC/v/1
Link to Teaming with Microbes......Very good read,is a pdf.
Beech


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Sep 8, 2013)

Trousers said:


> That reminds me, I need to mix up a batch of tea right now.
> I do something like this:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 8, 2013)

Gquebed said:


> Using AN (Grow A & B, B52) at max strength....loving it. Problem is I am near the end of Veg and about to run out.... probably have to pick up more before I finish veg...wanna try changing...so think it'll matter if I change to a different brand of nutes now...might stress em????


Loving it but,Wanna change......HUH....I would not change, dont think its gonna stress em.
Why Change.........
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 8, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> http://ge.tt/9LYCbnC/v/1
> Link to Teaming with Microbes......Very good read,is a pdf.
> Beech


thanks BEECH. 

Check the thread in a few. Almost done with the transplants.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 8, 2013)

Need to DL tht link.....IMO, If you really wanna get great yields from organics,Got to understand whats going on under the soil....
Since ive read...... my Taste.....is awesome, and yields are getting close to my soiless grows. 
Beech







SxIstew said:


> thanks BEECH.
> 
> Check the thread in a few. Almost done with the transplants.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 8, 2013)

got it open in another tab and bookmarked for the moment. Going back into the tent to finish up.  thanks again buddy.


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use fox farms trio. I found a feeding schedule on line but I don't start nutes until week 3,then I use one teaspoon of Grow Big with a half gal of h20. When I switch to 12/12 always at four weeks I use two teaspoons per 1/ 2 gal of h20 of Big Bloom and one tablespoon of Tiger bloom until week 8 then no nutes. Harvest at 9weeks. Works for me every time.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 8, 2013)

Think that's the first time I heard someone call water H2O since high school chemistry.


----------



## I2icho (Sep 8, 2013)

333maxwell said:


> Nuthin fancy for me.. this is pretty representative for my norm of late using CFL and Miracle Grow 'All Purpose' from start to end. Only other thing I have in my bag of tricks is a simple PH litmus test, alcohol and h20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey what's the brown rust looking like stuff on your leaves on the right of the picture. 
I have a similar issue going on and I put it down to over fert issues. 
it doesn't sound like you are feeding that much though. Just wondering if you have any ideas?


----------



## Gquebed (Sep 8, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Loving it but,Wanna change......HUH....I would not change, dont think its gonna stress em.
> Why Change.........
> Beech


 Everybody seems to say the say AN works great, but I hear a lot of people saying it's really expensive and same results can be had with other, cheaper stuff. So...I dunno... the choice now is to pay 75 bucks for AN Grow A & B to finish of this veg stage and have a ton left over or just buy something new worth trying to finish this round and then use it to start from ground zero on the next. Or... maybe just start them on the AN bloom nutes I have now to finish veg... maybe just change proportions close to what NPK should be... Whatever the case, I have to decide soon since I have enough only for one more feeding...lol


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 8, 2013)

Never used an but for veg There are so many good products if your just worried about veg nutes just grab a small bundle from botanicare,gh,roots,the list goes on hell over at aurora they will send you the veg and bloom for 6 bucks and it works good.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 9, 2013)

I tryed AN Jungle Juice line. Was an epic fail. When i opened the bottle of grow there were xhunks of algae floating around. When i mixed it up it would turn from green to blue.. I took that shit right back to the store. We checked other bottles and found like 12 of them to be bad. To me House and Garden Soil. + GO line= Winning...ohhh yeah and a shit load of mycos an castings..


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 9, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> I tryed AN Jungle Juice line. Was an epic fail. When i opened the bottle of grow there were xhunks of algae floating around. When i mixed it up it would turn from green to blue.. I took that shit right back to the store. We checked other bottles and found like 12 of them to be bad. To me House and Garden Soil. + GO line= Winning...ohhh yeah and a shit load of mycos an castings..


IMO,An is overpriced snake oils.I agree with Mr lopez...Good soil base and EC,and Mycos.
I also brew teas,and my plants love em...And the taste you will get from organics is great.
I help a few ppl with MS, and they do edibles and be damn if im gonna give them any Chems.
Beech


----------



## Devil1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I2icho said:


> Hey what's the brown rust looking like stuff on your leaves on the right of the picture.
> I have a similar issue going on and I put it down to over fert issues.
> it doesn't sound like you are feeding that much though. Just wondering if you have any ideas?


Could be a couple things, heat, nute burns due to the slow release nutes in MG or maybe even older fan leaves starting to die off. Maybe he has started to flush and those fans are about to turn to little brown crispies, you know? I would vote of some of those little nute balls in MG stuck together then releasing late in the grow.

I use MG from time to time, actually about to use some in my current grow, i pour out what im gonna use and go through it thoroughly and look for build ups of nutes and any foreign objects that might have been dropped in at the factory. I also add a small amount of lime and worm casting and about 1/3 to total ratio perlite. MG is good soil but like anything you use you should really inspect what your about to put your babies into. I have found odd objects and even mold growth in even the "high grade" soils out there.

Peace,
Devil1


----------



## Brindle (Sep 26, 2013)

wow, some of you guys are using a lot of different types of nutes...makes me wonder what i might be missing out on. I am currently on week 5-6(i have it written down, just not next to me) since switching to 12/12, and this is my first grow. I was able to pick up the general hydroponics flora micro, bloom,and grow 3 part nutes (only using 2) from a friend of mine for rather cheap so i have been using this, i am growing in FFOF soil with 3 parts soil mixed to 1 part perlite. I waited until the 5th week of veg before i started to give nutes. Started at 1/4 strength and worked up to full. After doing some research I found the lucas formula, and decided to follow it because i was lost without it. Full strength nutes are 8ml flora micro and 16ml flora bloom mixed to 1 gallon of water. I vegged for 9 weeks total, so by the time I was ready to switch to flower I was using this full strength formula, and saw no issues. About 2-3 weeks into flowering it started showing calmag issues. So now i give 8-16-5 (micro-bloom-calmag) and have not seen any issues. What i wanna know is, should i be using all these other fancy nutes you guys are using? Am i missing out on more thc and bigger buds? 
 these are my most recent shots, from 8 days ago
8ml flora micro 16ml flora bloom 5 ml calmag per gallon of tap water left to sit out overnight. feed 2 gallons each plant every 5 days. plants are in 5 gallon buckets


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 26, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> In veg i run House and Garden Soil. Nutes 100% strenght
> 
> Transplanted clones get
> 1.5 gallon pots.
> ...


Here are some results of using this feeding schedule.








AOS.







Plushberry







Agent Orange.







All the same feeding schedule.. I run 17 strains and everyone loves there food...

All on day 42 of flowering.

Now there off the food and strickly mycos tea with molasses. Till the end..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2013)

lookin sharp 420,get them hoes fatassed,lol.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah that setup is ridiculous! Looks amazing.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 26, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah that setup is ridiculous! Looks amazing.


Thanks man... Wait till i cover the room cieling and alk with the orca film.. Its gona be on like Donkey Kong..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 26, 2013)

raiderman said:


> lookin sharp 420,get them hoes fatassed,lol.


Love me some fat asses.....


----------



## 333maxwell (Sep 26, 2013)

Double post, sorry..


----------



## 333maxwell (Sep 26, 2013)

I2icho said:


> Hey what's the brown rust looking like stuff on your leaves on the right of the picture.
> I have a similar issue going on and I put it down to over fert issues.
> it doesn't sound like you are feeding that much though. Just wondering if you have any ideas?


Hi, sorry I didn't see this till now.. 

That actually is purpling, the temps were dropping at night..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 28, 2013)

5 stars.. This should be a sticky... lots of priceless info here...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 29, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> 5 stars.. This should be a sticky... lots of priceless info here...


Anyone else Concur?
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 29, 2013)

Sure do. Where you been bro?????


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 29, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Anyone else Concur?
> Beech


I know I've been lurking in here more than a few times. So, I concur.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 29, 2013)

I think so!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 29, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Sure do. Where you been bro?????


Hey sup Stew......Ive been sick with Flu or something.
I think we have only really touched the surface here, and this thread could help
with Yields for alot of ppl.Thats really whats I intended it to do is let ppl get 
alot of different methods and then choose for what application fits there needs
as im not doing anything but...Organics in Soil.

I am gonna due DWC in a big Waterfarm,Its the big one,think its like 8 gallons.
I have 4 diy DWC I built,and 1 small and the big Waterfarm.I get bored, just growing
and always do some form of Soiless in the fall n winter months.
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 29, 2013)

Just got some samples of Great White and Jellyfish to try out next grow..  

Getting some killer strains to run too. Check out page 84-85 of my thread if you got a minute. 
I updated the other night with my new camera and i put up about half the strains for next grow, maybe a little more than half. 


Hope you feel better bro. 


As for this thread, absolutely will help with yields.
Going to be looking into almost every setup people have posted to this point before i run the next grow.
Gonna experiment with a few different things so that i know what the strains i make can do with different nutrient systems.
Got Peruvian Gold Organic nutrient system to try out. Maybe a few more by the time I'm ready to start up again, after harvest.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 30, 2013)

Subscribed


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 30, 2013)

Well to all of you who are subbed. I am trying a new product out that is not directly marketed for Cannabis. But is supposed to increase growth and yields in fruiting and flowering plants. And it's organic.

Prolific Plant Probiotic aka P3

I will be running a side by side with 2 clones of equal size and strain throughout my flowering cycle. One with one without.
Adding to my current nutrient system.

Java- You asked me somewhere if it was the start of a tea. I am not up ok any knowledge of teas and brewing them.

They are pellets that you stick into the soil and water with regular whatever you use for nutrients.

Instructions are 1" per plant per week. so 1 inch length in pellets stuck into the soil a few inches from the stalk and water over them to release the bacteria.

If this works out I plan to continue using this in my next veg and flower. Since i plan on a simple 11-14 week grow with all the tests i have to run.
I'll keep you guys who want to know updated as to how it works out. I should receive my shipment in a couple days.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 1, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Well to all of you who are subbed. I am trying a new product out that is not directly marketed for Cannabis. But is supposed to increase growth and yields in fruiting and flowering plants. And it's organic.
> 
> Prolific Plant Probiotic aka P3
> 
> ...


You have a link to the P-3? Glad someones doing some testing,TY Stew.
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 1, 2013)

try this. i tend to spell it wrong but i'll give it a shot lol...

www.prolificplantprobiotic.com


----------



## Javadog (Oct 1, 2013)

We appreciate the research!


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 1, 2013)

After i purchased the product. i contacted the owner and asked if he would want me to test it out on Cannabis. 
in return he shipped it 2 day and free shipping. 
the product is cheap enough where i could and would have gotten it all myself. lol..
It's just nice to be accepted as a cannabis grower now a days. Not like it used to be, that's for sure.



I'm gonna start a new thread, and post weekly pictures throughout the whole flowering cycle for the 2 clones.
Haven't decided if I plan to use Cotton Candy or Blue Dream yet. 
Depends on which strain produces pollen and is no longer needed for breeding.
After 4 weeks of use there should be a dramatic increase in size overall.
And if it does what it's supposed to, I will use it on the entire garden the last month - 6 weeks to bulk them all a bit more.


I'm happy some of you are interested in this. 
And I'm sure when the test is done i will be turning more heads this way.
I mean, who DOESN'T want to increase their yield? lol


A special thanks to SOMEBEECH for starting this journey. If it wasn't for him/you, Researching new things would not be on my daily list of things to do.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 1, 2013)

From that video you had on it Stew, it seems a lot like the same things that we put in when we feed with teas.

This will be interesting to watch this test, maybe it will be a nice booster/starter for organic people, or possible way to incorporate synthetics in safely with the same benefits of living soil. Who knows. Will defiantly be watching. 

Make sure we get that link to the thread when you start


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 1, 2013)

I think that's what Java was talking about too yesterday.

But again, I know nothing of Living soils or tea brewing. lol.....
I know it's basically alive or whatever. but that's all i know so far.

BEECH had me head into the idea of living soil and teas for a future grow. 

but the space required for brewing, i don't have at the moment.

So the reasearch continued. And I found this. lol


----------



## Javadog (Oct 1, 2013)

This is very interesting in its own right.

I would, of course :0), be interested in the potential of just
dropping a pellet into a tea-brew.

But adding colonies to soil is a great idea whatever the mechanism.

If you are looking for a good garden fertilizer, then you might want
to consider "Plantone", as it incorporates "colonial units" of a range
of bacteria too. *Bio-tone® Microbes *:0)

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 1, 2013)

Bacillus microbes break down nutrients (nitrogen, potassium, potash, etc...) in the soil, making them easily assimilated by the plant,
Bacillus colonize the roots and rhizomes, assisting and enhancing the assimilation of those nutrients,
Bacillus produce enzymes and other metabolites that ward off pathogens and fungus which attack the plant at the roots. when introduced in abundance, they literally create a &#8216;zone of inhibition&#8217; around the root ball,
Many Bacillus strains process, or &#8220;fix,&#8221; atmospheric nitrogen so plants can easily uptake this compound,
Bacillus may also digest oil in the soil which can convert hard to garden clay into loose friendly top soil.

Looks very interesting!
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll let you all know when it arrives.


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 4, 2013)

For those of you Not subbed to my threads.

View attachment 2846200View attachment 2846201View attachment 2846202

P3 arrived. test started. 3rd plant involved now and not pictured.

*Just received an Email back from the owner.

Instead of following directions on the bottle he has given me additional instructions.

4" of pellets once a month for 2 months(basically throughout flowering.)
*
View attachment 2846199
* This may seem like strange directions to some. 
The pellets look like rabbit or horse grain. 
so you put them together for the length. 
Can everyone understand what I mean by this?


I have added a third plant to this as well. Which is getting 4" only once from now till harvest.

So all together there are 3 Blue Dream clones being used in this.

#1) untouched(pictured)
#2) 4" of pellets today, and again in 4 weeks.(pictured, plant with bottle)
#3) 4" of pellets today only.(not pictured yet)

I will be putting HUGE numbers on the from of each grow bag so you all know what's what when we are a getting near the end.





**The pellets get pushed down into the soil inside the root ball.

The Bacillus organisms will colonize the roots, aiding in nutrient uptake.
It produces metabolites that can be anti-viral, -pathogen & -fungal.
Digests the oils in the soil; Can even turn hard garden clay into good soil.

Contains Micronutrients: Boron, Copper, Zinc, Nickel, Iron, Manganese, Molybdenum.
as well as Amino Acids. *


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Oct 4, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Nice mix.....What Container size,and do you pot up are start to finish in one size?
> Beech


Sorry it took awhile to reply I haven't been on in about a month or so. But I start in a 1 gallon then transplant to a 5 gallon then 10 gallon. I use coco coir with all those organic goodies, just pulled 6.5oz off a 45" dj shorts Flo


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 5, 2013)

Fazer1rlg said:


> Sorry it took awhile to reply I haven't been on in about a month or so. But I start in a 1 gallon then transplant to a 5 gallon then 10 gallon. I use coco coir with all those organic goodies, just pulled 6.5oz off a 45" dj shorts Flo


Sounds great any pics?

Thanks Stew gonna be all eyes and ears,ON this!
Beech


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 5, 2013)

This is one of the best threads I've read lately. Super interested in organics. Gonna take a trip to the Amish folks farm and pick up some molasses today.

I use FF grow big, cal mag, bat guano, worm castings and tiger bloom in coco/perlite mix.

Interested in going completely organic as much as possible.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;82UmzhQgvSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=82UmzhQgvSQ[/video]
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 5, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Sounds great any pics?
> 
> Thanks Stew gonna be all eyes and ears,ON this!
> Beech


When I start the new thread, I'll drop a link in here, so you can come look.
Gonna take weekly photo's of the 3 plants side by side.

This way it will be a little easier to tell if it's working how it's supposed to or not.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 5, 2013)

I am going to brew my own mix for a tea instead of buying ready made stuff. Trousers has a good looking recipe going on! I think I am gonna use the dwc rubbermaid container that I start out using for hydro and get tired of changing all that water and so forth and always end up putting them in soil lol. I have a bad back and I can't lift those containers full of water all the time. So I think I will use the dwc container and let it bubble in there and just dip it out and give it to the girls.

And is this correct this stuff is only good for a few days??


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 5, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> I am going to brew my own mix for a tea instead of buying ready made stuff. Trousers has a good looking recipe going on! I think I am gonna use the dwc rubbermaid container that I start out using for hydro and get tired of changing all that water and so forth and always end up putting them in soil lol. I have a bad back and I can't lift those containers full of water all the time. So I think I will use the dwc container and let it bubble in there and just dip it out and give it to the girls.
> 
> And is this correct this stuff is only good for a few days??


Depends on what you use to make your Ts,Always smell em after a few days,You will know if its BAD!
Beech
ps.Keep eye on Ph also if you use alot of teas.Can really mess with PH.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 5, 2013)

The pH word is a good one. I need to start using my bluelab pen
or it is going to dry out on me.

Thanks B

JD


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 5, 2013)

I have soil and ph testers and only use ph adjusted water so do I need to add PH down to the tea? Sorry to ask dumb questions but I am learning as I go along on my second garden! Ya'll sure do have some pretty girlfriends!


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 5, 2013)

www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/733927-prolific-plant-probiotic-cannabis-test.html

For those who find it "Interesting" lol


----------



## CopsPop (Oct 6, 2013)

Really interesting thread. What a wonderful weed. Produces in every thing from supersoil to OTS enriched soils like miracle grow.
I am just setting up for my first grow. 600 w LED should be here Mon. or Tue. Seeds went through ICS in NY yesterday (hope I don't get an empty container). Autoflower fems. 6' x 42" closet. I plan on using organic soil & perlite @ about 60/40, dyna-gro grow & bloom, & 5 gal root pouch fabric bags. This is to get familiar with it all (plus i need the bud, hence the autoflower). I have a small bedroom that I hope to set up next and will go organic and all LED. I like that they are becoming more accessible for growers. Need to see the price in them come down.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2013)

Here is my most recent soil mix, seems to be working quite well for me. Use for seedling to end and just add water. 

3 Bags Black gold natural and organic 
25-50lbs EWC
2.5lbs Blood Meal 
2.5 lbs Steamed Bone Meal 
2.5lbs Seabird Guano 
2.0 lbs Pot Ash
0.5lbs Azomite 
1/4 Cup Cottonseed Meal
1/4 Cup Powdered Humic Acid
1 Cup Dolmite Lime
1 Cup Epsom Salts
1/2 Cup Crab Meal
1/2 Cup Mycorrhizal Fungi
2 cups of perlite

Place 3 bags of potting soil onto a tarp and then spread the contents of other packages evenly over the pile of soil and then add 25-50lbs of Worm castings to the mix.
I then use a rake upside down to mix and spread all the ingredients evenly then repeat this a minimum of 3 times.
I then water each can I've filled down and cover for 1-2 weeks. 
I will top dress somtimes in flower depending on strain, spray with neem 1-2 times a week during veg and then they will usually be ok once in flower.


----------



## anzohaze (Oct 11, 2013)

I just switched to earth juice and was wondering if I need anything in addition.bi have the grow bloom catalyst meta k and micro blast. I have never used before any things special I should or need to no from my RIU friende


----------



## grasscropper (Oct 11, 2013)

Jacks 20/20/20 as well. Now when you guys say all the way. You use throughout veg and flower? Started with MG which is fine as well I think.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Here is my most recent soil mix, seems to be working quite well for me. Use for seedling to end and just add water.
> 
> 3 Bags Black gold natural and organic
> 25-50lbs EWC
> ...


No perlite?
Beech


----------



## rcpilot04401 (Oct 13, 2013)

damn dude...that set up blows my 6 plants out of the water...hope their good.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 14, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> No perlite?
> Beech


Blah some reason that didn't get copied over. Yes there is perlite, let me update that post

edit-been to long so you will have to do it for me beech, it's 2 cups perlite. 

If you could edit that for me that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 14, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Blah some reason that didn't get copied over. Yes there is perlite, let me update that post
> 
> edit-been to long so you will have to do it for me beech, it's 2 cups perlite.
> 
> If you could edit that for me that would be greatly appreciated


No problem,My friend.
Beech


----------



## ryansflights (Oct 17, 2013)

View attachment 2862169

Good start up for my first grow?
Adding molasses every watering during flowering. 1 tbs/gal
Soil: FFOF / Happy Frog 1:1 Ratio
3 Gal pots 400w hps


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 17, 2013)

ryansflights said:


> View attachment 2862169
> 
> Good start up for my first grow?
> Adding molasses every watering during flowering. 1 tbs/gal
> ...


Seems like a good flowering combo. I can't say much about them, I only used Big Bud personally out of the three bottles and I didn't use it long enough to tell a difference.

For molasses, I would suggest not adding it to every watering, but at least every 2nd or 3rd. I've over done it with molasses before and it'll lock out other nutrients if too much is added.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 17, 2013)

You might want to add Overdrive to your set.

You will find that it is a follow-on to Big Bud and
is used for a couple of weeks after that product.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## ryansflights (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks guys.
Molasses is used only during flowering correct?
And the b-52 says all through veg? 

Feed nutes every 2nd watering or every other watering? I can imagine that ill be watering every 2 days in my 3 gal pots.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 19, 2013)

Read the can on the B-52. It is used for a range of weeks (3-6 if I had to guess)


----------



## tempo23 (Oct 19, 2013)

can someone help with feeding


----------



## ryansflights (Oct 20, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Read the can on the B-52. It is used for a range of weeks (3-6 if I had to guess)


Yeah all through veg and wk 3-6 in flower.
Feed every other watering?


----------



## SimonD (Oct 20, 2013)

I use Jack's Classic, exclusively. All-purpose in veg, Blossom Booster in flower. That's it. No additives, no special potions, no magic wands. Pro-Mix right out of the bag with nothing added. Three ingredients, total, including the medium. Easy peasy. You can see more results link'd in my sig.


----------



## CashCrops (Oct 28, 2013)

ryansflights said:


> Thanks guys.
> Molasses is used only during flowering correct?
> And the b-52 says all through veg?
> 
> Feed nutes every 2nd watering or every other watering? I can imagine that ill be watering every 2 days in my 3 gal pots.


I start it from seedling till chop. They can't seem to get enough. I use small amount like 1/2 teespoon when there seedling per gallon of water then up to 3 table spoon during flowering.


----------



## CashCrops (Oct 28, 2013)

SimonD said:


> I use Jack's Classic, exclusively. All-purpose in veg, Blossom Booster in flower. That's it. No additives, no special potions, no magic wands. Pro-Mix right out of the bag with nothing added. Three ingredients, total, including the medium. Easy peasy. You can see more results link'd in my sig.


I went through your grows man you are definite proof that simple is best. your lst'ing is damn good to!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 28, 2013)

I make my own Promix, then modify it:

2 parts peat
1/3 cup dolomite lime/gallon of peat to adjust ph.
1 part aged compost/humus
1/2 part perlite
http://www.espoma.com/p_consumer/tones_overview.html
I use the Plant-tone, as per bag instructions.

And that's it, although just began using Earth juice bloom during flowering...cuz' it's cheap and plants seem happier.


----------



## ryansflights (Oct 28, 2013)

I went and picked up that Overdrive from AN to finish it off
Should be great with the added Mag

Veg nutes:
b-52

My line of nutes for flowering now are
Big Bud wk 2-4
Nirvana 3-6
Overdrive 5 -7
Molasses to feed beneficials
My soil is a 1 to 1 ratio of ffof and ff happy frog

Sound like a decent start up? Plan on sticking in this area of nutes.
Lmk what you think! 
Thanks


----------



## Animalchin (Oct 31, 2013)

Just started up again, so no pics as yet. 2 year ago I used Plagron Terra grow, for veg, then used Plagron Terra Bloom. I used Future Harvest Develpment's Super B+ all the way through, during flowering I added Future Harvest Developments Bud Start - Ton o Bud - Heavies to finish. got good results but I'm wanting to experiment with other stuff from regular garden centres. So I'm going to try soluble Potatoe food by Verve, for flowering on 2 of my plants and do exactly what I done last time on the others. NPK 8-12-36.


----------



## jarvild (Oct 31, 2013)

Pro-mix ultimate organic CNS17 grow and bloom, Hydroplex for booster that's it.View attachment 2877837


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice plant Jar.
Beech


----------



## onemooretime (Nov 2, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *1.5cubic feet Fox Farm Ocean Forest
> -38cups Wiggle Worms Earthworm Casting (1-0-0)
> -10cups Perlite-11tsp Rooters Mycorrhizae
> *Soil Base
> ...


*Do you mix all these together before potting or do you layer them in the pot? *


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 3, 2013)

onemooretime said:


> *Do you mix all these together before potting or do you layer them in the pot? *


Mix it all,Dont do layers.Is what I do.
Beech


----------



## onemooretime (Nov 3, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Mix it all,Dont do layers.Is what I do.
> Beech


Thanks for reply...I asked because I have a friend that used similar nuts but layered in a 100g grow bag. The grow was in northern Cal, outside and sativa(+12'T). I'm wondering if the layering would work well scaled down for tall 5g pot and growing indica with good results...


----------



## BigEasy1 (Nov 3, 2013)

I use Plagron Grow mix and Canna Nutrients supplemented with some Fox Farms stuff I have leftover. I use the "light" feeding schedule on Canna Nutrients website. I've only done a few grows with Canna Nutrients but so far I'm very impressed.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 3, 2013)

onemooretime said:


> Thanks for reply...I asked because I have a friend that used similar nuts but layered in a 100g grow bag. The grow was in northern Cal, outside and sativa(+12'T). I'm wondering if the layering would work well scaled down for tall 5g pot and growing indica with good results...


IMO,No need to layer jsut use it,Mixed real good.
Ive heard of ppl layering and putting the Guano from the middle to bottom,But why try and cut corners.
In a 5g not alot of nutes like a 100g,So no big cost factor.
Beech


----------



## Javadog (Nov 6, 2013)

That is the only sort of layering that I have heard of....where
people put more nutrients down where the plant will find them
when it matures.

Usually these materials are harmful to the plant if concentrated.
(i.e. the otherwise wonderful Espoma Tone)

JD


----------



## Nuikala (Nov 8, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> General Organics full line
> *GROW*
> per gallon
> 
> ...




I also used General Organics line last grow, BioThrive Grow, Bloom, and CalMag, plus molasses. I couldnt keep my PH levels low enough no matter what i tried. This grow i use PH Perfect Sensi Grow and supplement with the General Organics. Its working awsome.


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 8, 2013)

Nuikala said:


> I also used General Organics line last grow, BioThrive Grow, Bloom, and CalMag, plus molasses. I couldnt keep my PH levels low enough no matter what i tried. This grow i use PH Perfect Sensi Grow and supplement with the General Organics. Its working awsome.


If you don't use the BioRoot and BioWeed with the BioThrive, CaMg+ then the pH will be off. That's why I use the full line.

I'm running Growology by Doggett & Simpson this next grow coming up. Still got a few weeks to go in flower though.

Growology is EASY..... 

Step 1) added to soilless mix(or other inert/low nutrient medium) 1/3 cup per gallon of medium. For seedlings and new clones.

Step 2) 1 Tablespoon per gallon of water. Use throughout veg.

Step 3) 1 Tablespoon per gallon of water. Use throughout flower.



NO OTHER NUTRIENTS/ADDITIVES NEEDED(i.e. CaMg+)......

We'll see how well it works.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 8, 2013)

Go nute and microbe organic teas!


----------



## MasterYoda420 (Nov 12, 2013)

Still working out the kinks in mine.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice!
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 12, 2013)

Is that my BCG Spyder?
lol

the purple gives it away


----------



## TDM (Nov 17, 2013)

alusash said:


> Organic baby.
> Worm castings and volcanic dust for veg
> Bat guano, sea bird guano, chicken guano and mollasas for flower.
> 
> ...


Less is more, how many grows have been poisoned and crops destroyed by over/nutes, over/water by well meaning, but inexperienced gardeners.
If you look at the ingredients of all of the expensive "organic" nutes you are going to find Bat or Bird Guano, all include worm castings
Nothing fancy...Worm Casting tea 1-0-0 every other water during veg.
Bird Guano during flower.


----------



## kpass3490 (Nov 18, 2013)

Just read all this and there's A LOT of good info in here, especially for a beginner like myself. This is my first grow and I'm trying decide what soil and nutes to use. If anybody could help push me in the right direction that would be great. I would like to use organic but idk if I wanna order that much stuff and mix it all for my first time. So I would like to know if there is an already made up organic kind with the guano and castings and what not that you guys think works well. If so could somebody tell me all the types I would need, give me some directions and tell me the best place to buy it and about how much it should cost? I have no hydro shops around so it's either Lowes or internet. If you think I would be better off with something else let me know.


----------



## kpass3490 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks btw! Trying to go to Lowes for stuff tonight.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 18, 2013)

HIgh P guano is good during flower IIRC, but in proper amounts, of course.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## kpass3490 (Nov 18, 2013)

Javadog said:


> HIgh P guano is good during flower IIRC, but in proper amounts, of course.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> JD


Is that a mix I can buy?


----------



## kpass3490 (Nov 18, 2013)

Anybody else have more? Is there anything good I can get at Lowes or a nursery or somethin? If I have to order online for better stuff that's not problem and I'll put money into good shit.


----------



## jarvild (Nov 18, 2013)

On my outdoor plants I use Schultz 20-20-20 for veg and for flower I use Ferti-lome 9-59-8


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2013)

kpass3490 said:


> Just read all this and there's A LOT of good info in here, especially for a beginner like myself. This is my first grow and I'm trying decide what soil and nutes to use. If anybody could help push me in the right direction that would be great. I would like to use organic but idk if I wanna order that much stuff and mix it all for my first time. So I would like to know if there is an already made up organic kind with the guano and castings and what not that you guys think works well. If so could somebody tell me all the types I would need, give me some directions and tell me the best place to buy it and about how much it should cost? I have no hydro shops around so it's either Lowes or internet. If you think I would be better off with something else let me know.


You can get any good organic soil and add espoma tomato tone and there you go. simple organics.


----------



## TDM (Nov 19, 2013)

All of the expensive nutes use worm castings as a base, it will not burn the roots, the plants thrive. For a Tea, get a 5 gal bucket, pair of wifes panty hose, fill bucket w/water, put 2 cups worm casting in hose and tie in a knot. Place in water soaking overnight with 5 gal aquarium pump to aerate. Makes 5 gal Worm Casting Tea, results are amazing, you can use it every other water.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 19, 2013)

kpass3490 said:


> Is that a mix I can buy?


High P guano is like Sunleaves Jamaican Bat Guano, not a mix. Like said before, great organic source for P during flowering but in high amounts can cause problems. I was suggest to put some only around the plants stalk then watering if you plant on top dressing with it. Teas are different.

with worm castings, water, aeration, and molasses, you can make a great microbe tea, but your plant still needs feeding. Like people feed with bottles nutes, it still needs other teas/brews for other needs like your N,P,K, ect.


----------



## bluebubble (Nov 23, 2013)

i got the epsoma flowertone its 3-4-5, any reason to use the tomato better npk? i dont know what im gonna do with it, may add it to ffof to make a epsoma supersoil it says 2 cups i think ill use 4 cups


----------



## Javadog (Nov 23, 2013)

*Tone all contain the bacterial colonies.

I use Plantone.

I like to add a couple of table spoons to my brewing teas.

JD


----------



## bigbsharko (Nov 23, 2013)

1/4 worm shit, 1/4 perlite, 1/2 Home depot organic potting soil or some other store bought. Dolomite lime, fishmeal, Epson salts. 

Dinagrow in veg, Tiger and Big Bloom in flower all Ph'd to 6.5. 

No deficiencies, great yields, high potency.


----------



## Daniel710 (Nov 24, 2013)

Can any one tell me what's wrong with my plant has crispy brown tips, also the stem is purple?


----------



## Daniel710 (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2013)

What size pots are they in? They almost look root-bound.


----------



## Daniel710 (Nov 24, 2013)

There in about 1.8gal


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2013)

Well pot size shouldn't be an issue then. Depending on how old the plant is and how often it's watered.

There is a number of things from over/under watering, over/under fed, the medium being used, ect. that could be causing the problem. 

We need more information on the situation the plant is in and how it's cared for before we can find figure out what's going on here.


----------



## Daniel710 (Nov 24, 2013)

My plant is 22days old I'm using super soil with Mexican bat guano and organic garden lime! I've watered it every time the soil drys out on the top about once a day! Then temp stays be tween 79-84f with humidity about 31-50%! I've only fed it twice now with the bat guano mixed in to water only 1/8 tsp to 17fl of water I recently added some of the lime in to the mix thinking it was low on nutrients!


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2013)

If you are using a super soil or a soil mix as you described, you shouldn't have to feed for at least the first 4-6 weeks. I'm guessing the feeding as some play in this, only feed when the plant looks like it needs fed, if it looks happy and healthy let it be.

I think your main problem is over watering. Firstly, you shouldn't be watering every day with a plant that young, with those temps, and with that size of pot. Second, do not water the plant when just the top is dry. A good rule of them is if the top 4-5 inches of soil is dry, you want to water. And easier method that I use is just lifting the pots.

Lift your pot after you water, feel how heavy it is. Then next time before you water, lift it. If it feels light, it needs watered, if it still feels heavy, let it go another day.


----------



## Daniel710 (Nov 24, 2013)

It's call super soil potting soil, is that okay or is there anything i was supposed too mix in with the potting soil? Or is this soil okay to use as is! And thanks for the advice first time grower so running in to these mistakes!


----------



## Daniel710 (Nov 24, 2013)

One more thing have you ever had little mushrooms sprout up from the soil? Good or bad? I've read something about its my humidity any suggestions?


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2013)

No problem, here to help.

I thought you made your own super soil, soil mixed with organic materials so no feeding is required just water and grow.

Your potting soil should be fine, like I said before, just water until it looks like it needs fed then feed. Don't feed if it already looks healthy.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 24, 2013)

That plant is also yellowing from the top.

This suggests a nute burn.

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey JD, I got a quick question for ya.

I just watered my flowering plants yesterday with plain water with a tablespoon of Fish E. Should I wait to top dress them with ewc or can I go ahead and top dress?


----------



## Daniel710 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for the help ill keep posted if anything els goes wrong but I should be good now!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 24, 2013)

EWC is about the safest amendment there is....top-dressing
will not affect too much, depending on how much you water
it into the soil. You can dress it now, and water it in later. :0)

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2013)

Alright! Thanks mane.

,ADT


----------



## Daniel710 (Nov 25, 2013)

Has anyone had a problem with little white mushrooms popping up out of the soil? Good or bad?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes. Good.

:0)


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 25, 2013)

I've had that happen when I used plastic pots and trays because of the access water that would stay towards the bottom and in the tray.

I didn't know it was good, but I guess now that I know about all the teas and fungi teas and such, it probably was a good thing. I thought it was bad previously.

Hmmmm.... That's got me thinking about my old soil mixes I made before I knew about all this stuff. I don't even mix my soil anymore, its all ffof or recycled ffof


----------



## Daniel710 (Nov 25, 2013)

Should I pull them or let them dry out?


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 25, 2013)

Just let them dry out and then water, no need to kill them.


----------



## Daniel710 (Nov 25, 2013)

Alright thanks guys for the help!


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 25, 2013)

Anytime buddy, make a grow journal or something if you got the time, we can help you with whatever comes your way and make sure your doing okay.


----------



## cdd10 (Nov 26, 2013)

So can you use fox farm soil and roots organic nutrients together?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 26, 2013)

I am sure that you can. Bass will be better able to 
speak to amounts and such.

FFOF is a hot soil and so you should not need to feed
for a few weeks (couple?).

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Daniel710 (Nov 29, 2013)

Need some help I known I should lave them, but there taking over! Anyone know why they keep coming up? Also coming out of the drain holes!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 29, 2013)

Those are mycena and they are harmless to the plant.

They will sporulate and then rot into the soil. Trying to
remove their fungal body would harm the plant...removing
the fruit bodies will do nothing (unless you are sensitive to
airborne contaminants, then perhaps the spores are a concern)

I would enjoy them.

JD

P.S. I am not a Trusted Identifier. Take my IDs with a grain of salt.


----------



## Daniel710 (Nov 29, 2013)

So I should just leave them in there untill they dry out?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 29, 2013)

I am using this or the peruvian high P.
Which ever the hydro Sto has,only 2.2lbs for 11.99.Great stuff,for flowering.





This is some awesome stuff from Home Depot.The Jobes Biozome a family of microorganisms-bacteria,mycorrhizal fungi and archaea-that will expedite nutrient breakdown for efficient absorption by the plant's roots. 





This for Vegging.2lbs 11.00 USD.
Beech

ps.This stuff minus the High N guano makes a great tea for Flowering,I use Fish emulsion a few times during flowering,to prevent early yellowing of fan leafs.


----------



## Daniel710 (Nov 30, 2013)

Can any one tell me how she looks, don't think she's doing to good! Tips are dry/brown and crispy! Some tips pointing down!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 2, 2013)

If you have a pro mix/coco soiless mixture do you use a soil or coco based nutrient line?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 2, 2013)

Heres one at 33days of Flower.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 4, 2013)

View attachment 2917385
A little better pic,34 days now of Flower.
Beech


----------



## james2500 (Dec 5, 2013)

For 7 years i used fox farms ocean forest and the nute line&#8230;no complaints but got curious enough to try this route&#8230;...



spendy&#8230;the boost shit was like 80.00 and mixing and ph'ing 6 gallons of water for every feed is not fun but my results are turning spectacular.


----------



## FarmerGee (Dec 6, 2013)

Daniel710 said:


> Should I pull them or let them dry out?



I'd leave them. And encourage them. Like Javadog said, they're good, if not great. If its in any way related to mycorrhizae, its going to feed your plant and your plant will benifit. I'm still learning about it but just bought a can of Great White mycorrhizae today to help grow my own fungi!!


----------



## FarmerGee (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a closet 4x7. Oregons Only #4 soil, Nectar for the Gods advanced line plus Primordial Sea Green 1.5ml, Ful-Power 50ml, Hygrozyme 25ml all per 2gals. 1100ppm on the 500 scale, well water, 6.8 ph. Foliar spray 8-10oz with 6 drops Sea Green, 1/2ml Khaos, 1.5ml Ful-Power, and 8-10 drops Hygea. I'm adding Great White Mycos tonight. I've never had such beautiful, happy looking plants. Strong, stiff stems, stronger odor. I'm more than pleased. I'm hooked on organic soil..bye bye hydro!


----------



## SupraSPL (Dec 7, 2013)

If you are using organic soil consider starting your own worm bin. Homemade EWC is great stuff and despite the 1-0-0 rating you see on commercial EWC, the homemade stuff actually provides decent nutrient and provides many other benefits (microbes, humates, aminos, calmag etc.)

I never feed them cardboard just organic leaves, fruits and veggies.


----------



## ii dP ii (Dec 8, 2013)

anybody have any experience with this stuff? 

http://www.hydroponic-research.com


----------



## NewNewbie (Dec 11, 2013)

Very informative thread, thanks to all for the detailed information. Starting my own grow at the beginning of the year, first grow will be soil. With the RIU community I believe it will be great, I'm OCD for micro management.


----------



## sandjsdad (Dec 18, 2013)

ii dP ii said:


> anybody have any experience with this stuff?
> 
> http://www.hydroponic-research.com


Yes. It worked really well. I ordered a sample quite a while ago and used it for a soil cannabis grow (flash jet 47 auto) and also some outdoor hydroponic tomatoes and cucumbers. really good stuff as i recall. I think the original company was bought out by somebody...it's not the same owners anymore so i'm not certain if the stuff is the same quality or not.


----------



## Dameon (Dec 25, 2013)

Nectar of the Gods is by far the best complete nutrient line i have ever used/seen. Ive used ALL of their products, and its truly an organic dream come true. Good shit, man.


----------



## Puffter (Dec 27, 2013)

HELP. I am a newbe grower and my best plant 12 inch, after 4 -5 wks old and lush. Bushy and green and female (I think). I woke on Xmas morning to find it close to death. I had used "fish bone and blood meal" only a tea spoon, 2 days before.

I am gutted, but I don't think it's entirely dead, or am I in denial. I can show pics (I think )

I live in the uk and don't really know the best all in one to use. Help pls.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 27, 2013)

Puffter said:


> HELP. I am a newbe grower and my best plant 12 inch, after 4 -5 wks old and lush. Bushy and green and female (I think). I woke on Xmas morning to find it close to death. I had used "fish bone and blood meal" only a tea spoon, 2 days before.
> 
> I am gutted, but I don't think it's entirely dead, or am I in denial. I can show pics (I think )
> 
> I live in the uk and don't really know the best all in one to use. Help pls.


A pic would help....A lot of ppl use Photobucket to upload pics.
Beech


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Dec 29, 2013)

Beech! Hi i am quite interested in your recipe. Im curious, is there a certain amount of time i have to let my soil "cook" if i use the recipe you stated earlier? Also is there any difference between this and ROLS? looks similar for sure. I guess its just OLS until you recycle it.


----------



## Organix420 (Jan 11, 2014)

What do people consider organics? some of the pictures I've seen on this thread I wouldn't consider organic.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2014)

Organix420 said:


> What do people consider organics? some of the pictures I've seen on this thread I wouldn't consider organic.


What don't you consider organic? 

I'm sure everything in the fat free isleisn't fat free. 

Just saying....


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 12, 2014)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> Beech! Hi i am quite interested in your recipe. Im curious, is there a certain amount of time i have to let my soil "cook" if i use the recipe you stated earlier? Also is there any difference between this and ROLS? looks similar for sure. I guess its just OLS until you recycle it.


I do 2 weeks.And yep,thats what the R stands for. 


Organix420 said:


> What do people consider organics? some of the pictures I've seen on this thread I wouldn't consider organic.


Not a organic only thread....
Beech


----------



## max420thc (Jan 12, 2014)

I love the all organic guys..Some of them are foaming at the mouth rabid about it though.
I grow hydro anymore but have a nice amount of experience in dirt.
Mr spliff just won a cup using sub super soil and AN with iguana juice.His formula for it is all over youtube.Ive grown the same system with outstanding results.
This is almost the exact same method i used to use.I cant tell you how good the dope turns out.
  9:14  
[h=3]Spliff Vision Returns!!! [/h]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2014)

max420thc said:


> I love the all organic guys..Some of them are foaming at the mouth rabid about it though.
> I grow hydro anymore but have a nice amount of experience in dirt.
> Mr spliff just won a cup using sub super soil and AN with iguana juice.His formula for it is all over youtube.Ive grown the same system with outstanding results.
> This is almost the exact same method i used to use.I cant tell you how good the dope turns out.
> ...



Beautiful brotha, I'm using my own modified version of subs soil.

The Grass Knuckles sounds fucking superb! I bet that shit will be a 20lb hammer lol


----------



## max420thc (Jan 12, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro7PM5igHFo


----------



## mrCRC420 (Jan 12, 2014)

Unsulphered Molasses is organic and similar in nutritional value to Bud Candy; I use Grandma's b/c it packs the most "punch"


----------



## benton OG (Jan 12, 2014)

shultz bloom plus 10-54-10
grandmas unsulfered molasses
miracle grow organic soil and some perlite

I haven't grown in a while and this is where I left off. I don't have a lot of room to grow.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2014)

I use Grandmas molasses in my tea's.

Sometimes I use Brer Rabbit when my store is out of grandmas.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 12, 2014)

I use a combo of both Bud Candy and Molasses, I always have gotten a great smell and flavor from my buds so far.


----------



## gsmoke65 (Jan 12, 2014)

you can get the same big bud and carboload and the secret ingredients and wow way cheaper here MBFERTS.COM...look under early PK booster and late Pk booster,a must see website for all serious growers who want the next level


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't like advertising.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 13, 2014)

gsmoke65 said:


> you can get the same big bud and carboload and the secret ingredients and wow way cheaper here MBFERTS.COM...look under early PK booster and late Pk booster,a must see website for all serious growers who want the next level


Gonna let one of your post stay,you can only send people to other sites one time,after that its considered Advertising.
Beech
ps. PM me,or leave me a visitor message,since you do not have enough activity for your pms to be activated.If needed,Thank you.


----------



## SxIstew (Jan 14, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Gonna let one of your post stay,you can only send people to other sites one time,after that its considered Advertising.
> Beech
> ps. PM me,or leave me a visitor message,since you do not have enough activity for your pms to be activated.If needed,Thank you.


P.p.s.- BEECH is the MAN!!!


----------



## Kahlouah (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank You! Been looking for personal results with the GO Full line , I think im going to go with this nutrient line up


----------



## daesonn (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey guys just looking for a recommendation on my first grow.

I have FFOF and plan to mix with 25%perlite.

What nutrient kit or supplies would you recommend?
I found this kit on amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004PS4B08/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3VTE9RTFS7WGL

would I be better off buying individual things like bat guano, crab shells, azomite, molasses, great white, etc?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2014)

Fox farms has enough perlite already.

If this is your first grow just get some ffof with some happy frog peace of Mind 5-5-5 and start feeding after 30 days.


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Jan 15, 2014)

max420thc said:


> I love the all organic guys..Some of them are foaming at the mouth rabid about it though.
> I grow hydro anymore but have a nice amount of experience in dirt.
> *Mr spliff just won a cup using sub super soil* and AN with iguana juice.His formula for it is all over youtube.Ive grown the same system with outstanding results.
> This is almost the exact same method i used to use.I cant tell you how good the dope turns out.
> ...





giggles26 said:


> Beautiful brotha, *I'm using my own modified version of subs soil.*
> 
> The Grass Knuckles sounds fucking superb! I bet that shit will be a 20lb hammer lol


Yep I use subs supersoil also...I'm only on my 3rd grow but, that super soil sure makes all the difference in the world...here's my last grow in subs soil... (3rd)...


----------



## daesonn (Jan 15, 2014)

I came across this recipe for what I guess is subs super soil:

http://www.hightimes.com/read/subcools-super-soil-step-step

Do you guys think I have the best chance at getting a top quality bud from that mixture or mixing liquid nuts into every water???
His method seems easy enough to prepare and sounds rock solid!


----------



## SxIstew (Jan 15, 2014)

You may be interested in his section of this site then. https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/

His soil recipe is in there as well.


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Jan 16, 2014)

daesonn said:


> I came across this recipe for what I guess is subs super soil:
> 
> http://www.hightimes.com/read/subcools-super-soil-step-step
> 
> ...


yep the one and only https://www.rollitup.org/organics/539844-subs-supersoil.html


----------



## DouGhtheGrower (Jan 20, 2014)

I bought this soil (attachment) at my local farmers market. Will this be good enough to grow my seedlings all the way to harvest time? Im growing northern lights, hubba bubba, and juicy fruit. Also, is it better to germinate using moist towel method, or just plant them in my soil? Do i immediately put my 400w mh on them once planted, or do i wait until i see the sprout?? Any and all beggining stages advice is very much appreciated!!! Ingredients are; composted fruits n veggies (including the following: apples oranges lettuce pineapple tomatoes grapes potatoes broccoli greenbeans celery asparagus artichoke avacado bananas bell peppers carrots cucumber eggplant blueberries raspberries strawberries red onions yellow onions corn peaches coffee lemons limes cabbage mushrooms cauliflower squash and appricots), composted forest humus coco peat and perlite. These are all the ingredients from the bag of soil i just bought. Any advice would be VERY appreciated


----------



## Javadog (Jan 20, 2014)

DouGhtheGrower said:


> View attachment 2968885I bought this soil (attachment) at my local farmers market. Will this be good enough to grow my seedlings all the way to harvest time? Im growing northern lights, hubba bubba, and juicy fruit.
> 
> Also, is it better to germinate using moist towel method, or just plant them in my soil?
> 
> ...



No, you will likely want to add some N during flower....they
really start to eat at that stage.

I am not certain that there are enough long term N supplies in that.
(i.e. chopped feathers or bone meal, etc)

They can go right under a 400 W lamp...well, I might leave seedlings under
something gentler, but I would want to go right to max power.

As to the best germination method, I have done both with success. 
This is a personal taste sort of thing.

Good luck!

JD


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 20, 2014)

DouGhtheGrower said:


> View attachment 2968885I bought this soil (attachment) at my local farmers market. Will this be good enough to grow my seedlings all the way to harvest time? Im growing northern lights, hubba bubba, and juicy fruit. Also, is it better to germinate using moist towel method, or just plant them in my soil? Do i immediately put my 400w mh on them once planted, or do i wait until i see the sprout?? Any and all beggining stages advice is very much appreciated!!! Ingredients are; composted fruits n veggies (including the following: apples oranges lettuce pineapple tomatoes grapes potatoes broccoli greenbeans celery asparagus artichoke avacado bananas bell peppers carrots cucumber eggplant blueberries raspberries strawberries red onions yellow onions corn peaches coffee lemons limes cabbage mushrooms cauliflower squash and appricots), composted forest humus coco peat and perlite. These are all the ingredients from the bag of soil i just bought. Any advice would be VERY appreciated


I would say start them directly in the soil so that they are happy and organic from the beginning, plus starting in appear towel can rip off root hairs thus leaving opportunity for disease or stress. When I do use the towel I remove the seeds as soon as they crack, before the root emerges. 

You can use the 400w right away as long as you raise it considerably so they won't burn. The seedlings can actually use much less light such as cfls if you want to save energy/money. Just add water is the best true organic method in my opinion, and you don't need to do much else since you have such a healthy soil, those fruits and vegetables will give you some tasty buds. Make sure you use pure water such as distilled or reverse osmosis, and watch for magnesium and calcium deficiencies. Those can be common with the just add water method. Epsom salts or organic cal mag can help. Hope this info helps.


----------



## DouGhtheGrower (Jan 20, 2014)

this should be fine as long as i keep checking my ph levels and feeding it the nutrients right? Can i buy perlite, coco, and worm castings at wal mart or should i try a farmers store and a hydroponic store? also, i'm only growing 4 plants with a 400w MH and 1 14w octron eco 6500k floro for side light. CAN this set up be used to VEG and Flower? It will be on a timer at 24hrs for the first 2 weeks after i plant my germinated seeds, and then 18/6 and eventually 12/12..... is this ok?


----------



## DouGhtheGrower (Jan 20, 2014)

how far away should i keep my MH 400w from my starter pots with my seedlings in them? Right now its at about 4 feet. How will i know when the seed pops just before the tail/stem comes out? I have been germinating them for about 6 hours


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 20, 2014)

What type of nutrients are you planning on using? In my opinion the more simple the better, true living organics delivers the best flavor and smoothest smoke and clean buzz. You can buy all if that stuff at a nursery, I personally would not go to Walmart, if it is your only option then check out their website, I am not sure if they carry any of that but probably not worm castings. That light schedule is fine, keep the light at least 2 feet above and place your hand under the light to see if it feels warm, if not then your plants are fine. The only way to tell if your seed is popped is to check it regularly, some pop in 6 hours and some in 2 weeks (extreme cases). I have never done it but people report success with soaking the seeds in cups of water and then you can see when it pops.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 21, 2014)

For new seeds, I soak em in a pill bottle till they dont float.They should sink in 24-36hrs.Most of the time.
Then put them in the soil.Also,when you go to water before they come up be *very careful,*
with watering.

I use a Turkey baster,i.e.Big eye dropper..... not to disturb the seed or roots,until there up!
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 21, 2014)

DouGhtheGrower said:


> this should be fine as long as i keep checking my ph levels and feeding it the nutrients right? Can i buy perlite, coco, and worm castings at wal mart or should i try a farmers store and a hydroponic store? also, i'm only growing 4 plants with a 400w MH and 1 14w octron eco 6500k floro for side light. CAN this set up be used to VEG and Flower? It will be on a timer at 24hrs for the first 2 weeks after i plant my germinated seeds, and then 18/6 and eventually 12/12..... is this ok?


IMO...You can ditch the 14w just be in the way.I would look into LSTn and FIMn them to get max.Yields from the four.
This will help you more then anything for yields.
Walmart, should have perlite,some come with MG nutes. No biggie, I wash my perlite ALWAYS... good.
Beech


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome thread Beech! Beautiful pics from all of you stoners! Thanks!


----------



## SxIstew (Jan 28, 2014)

Today I move on to Step 2 of Growology....

No issues so far. But NOT doing a full documentation of it because of the massive size of my situation,


----------



## elevate2meditate (Jan 28, 2014)

Great thread! Sub'd. Anyone have experience purchasing from kelp4less on eBay? Also, thoughts on mixing sugaree with hibrix? The two should work fine together?

Forgot one more question, I currently use 707 soil, planning on recycling soil, adding bone/blood meal, and plan on getting a worm bin going, feeding them organics only. I remove all the roots I can see from the soil. If im using the line up mrspliff stated in previous video, what other amendments should I use? Thanks in advance.
-elevate


----------



## Javadog (Jan 28, 2014)

Are roots not good for composting or soil making?

Good start here all the same, and good luck!

JD


----------



## elevate2meditate (Jan 28, 2014)

Not sure if old/dead roots hurt or help. I usually remove them when using recycled soil just in case.


----------



## SxIstew (Jan 28, 2014)

Major root balls should be removed. Pick up a skunk magazine if you guys have availability to one. Read the rev's theory on root in soil. He calls them tunnels for new roots to trail through.... as long as the medium was properly flushed prior to building up your new super soil then roots can stay. Otherwise they hold trace nutes that can harm small sprouts and early vegging or rooting little ones.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 28, 2014)

Then there are products like Cannazyme.

I looked into a cheaper alternative, like pond de-gunkers,
but did not settle on a good product/purchase.

JD


----------



## SxIstew (Jan 28, 2014)

The way growing in the world is going, the real answer will be well known in 5 years. Check back then.


----------



## elevate2meditate (Jan 28, 2014)

Thought about cannazyme but too pricey for me. Therefore I just remove them, im sure some stay in I'd say I remove about 80% of all roots.. Definitely remove major/larger roots.


----------



## Abiqua (Jan 28, 2014)

I water down my old root balls with diastatic malt tea [barley malt extract]. Basically add 1tbsp to a gallon and shake. No waiting. The enzymes get at the lignin, tough like. Top dress and add compost, then sit for 2 weeks at least, 4 or more, for what's good. 

Pretty much after a few weeks, the root nub on the surface will pretty much tear out with no fuss, since the base has rotted away. Make a little space for the new organism.... I have used bare root clones, potted upcan's and beans. 

I also water with malt about 2x throughout the week all thru veg and flower. Good chit.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 29, 2014)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> Yep I use subs supersoil also...I'm only on my 3rd grow but, that super soil sure makes all the difference in the world...here's my last grow in subs soil... (3rd)...


Out fucking standing brother for a third grow..you are growing like you have been doing this for years..
Super soil is a great way..proven over and over again for people to get outstanding results.
Takes some work handling the dirt but the results are close to that of hydro.
I only grow in hydro these days.Much easier on a old broke down back.
I use perlite and vermiculite in a ebb and grow system ,The perlite is thrown away after every grow and start from step one,
Perlite is very cheap..it may cost me around 150 bucks in perlite and vermiculite to change out 96 2 gallon containers.
If your time is worth anything you cannot flush and clean the perlite for 150 bucks.
Its not worth the chance for me to effect any of my crops quality or production because of some nute or salt build ups in the growing media.
Many growers are going to find out it costs money for a good product,There is no two ways around it.
All the best products cost money.
The good news..many of these products like hygrozyme do not have to be used every time through out the grow.
If you only use a products a few times through the grow..or only have to use it a few times through a grow the cost impact depending on the size of grow is actually pretty small.
The results on the other hand are pretty big,Or at least in the case of some products.
There is a old saying in rugby..you dont have to be big to play rugby. But it helps.
You dont have to spend money on high quality products to grow good weed...but it helps.
A couple of small growing tips i gave a buddy of mine on here..he took my advice unlike many others..
He is about to almost..if not double his production by spending less than 500 bucks on his grow.
How much is it worth for you to double your production?
Was the investment worth the money? Hell yea.
Ive got to get some of you stoners to think and act like professional businessmen instead of lazy stoners.
When you purchase a product it is not looked at like a expenditure..its looked at like a investment.
If you cant invest in yourself who can you invest into?


----------



## max420thc (Jan 29, 2014)

elevate2meditate said:


> Great thread! Sub'd. Anyone have experience purchasing from kelp4less on eBay? Also, thoughts on mixing sugaree with hibrix? The two should work fine together?
> 
> Forgot one more question, I currently use 707 soil, planning on recycling soil, adding bone/blood meal, and plan on getting a worm bin going, feeding them organics only. I remove all the roots I can see from the soil. If im using the line up mrspliff stated in previous video, what other amendments should I use? Thanks in advance.
> -elevate


All you need to do is follow the super soil reciepe and feed as he suggests.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 30, 2014)

elevate2meditate said:


> Great thread! Sub'd. Anyone have experience purchasing from kelp4less on eBay? Also, thoughts on mixing sugaree with hibrix? The two should work fine together?
> 
> Forgot one more question, I currently use 707 soil, planning on recycling soil, adding bone/blood meal, and plan on getting a worm bin going, feeding them organics only. I remove all the roots I can see from the soil. If im using the line up mrspliff stated in previous video, what other amendments should I use? Thanks in advance.
> -elevate


https://www.rollitup.org/organics/636057-recycled-organic-living-soil-rols.html
Here ya go give it a good read.
Beech


----------



## DouGhtheGrower (Jan 30, 2014)

quick question.... i have my clones and seedlings under an mh light. my temp is 77 and humidity is at 51. humidity was at 22 before i bought a humidifier. are my new humidity levels and temp good?


----------



## SxIstew (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes they are... as long as you are not rooting clones and germing seeds your temps and humidity are fine.


----------



## elevate2meditate (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the link Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 31, 2014)

SxIstew said:


> Yes they are... as long as you are not rooting clones and germing seeds your temps and humidity are fine.




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SxIstew again.



*




Beech


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 31, 2014)

psssst beeech ...that stew guy doesn't need that rep anyways.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 31, 2014)

Morning guys.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 31, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> Morning guys.


Damn,That last T was some Stinky stuff,But with the results,Its something 
Im gonna have to just live with!

When, I was empty there was a Fungus among us..LOL 
mold looking stuff.

The plants took off after 4-6 hrs,and look Awesome this AM!
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 31, 2014)

Well that's good, I need to get another Tea going, it's been too long and my plants looks like they could use it.


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 31, 2014)

Wait......the teas are for the plants? I've been telling my wife they are just smelly hippie teas, just add more sugar


----------



## DouGhtheGrower (Jan 31, 2014)

its COMPOST TEA OR LIVE TEA not the tea u wanna drink! haha newb in here


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;GhxqIITtTtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=GhxqIITtTtU[/video]
Beech


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 31, 2014)

Holy shit I just pissed myself laughing


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 31, 2014)

*"I am King" Said the CHIMP!
Beech*


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 31, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> [video=youtube;GhxqIITtTtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=GhxqIITtTtU[/video]
> Beech


I've watched this video like ten times since you posted it.

We need more chimps with guns!


----------



## easy jimmy (Jan 31, 2014)

flora nova and voodo juice in pro mix last week of vegView attachment 2980881


----------



## easy jimmy (Jan 31, 2014)

I like big bud I do not like the heavy 16 fire


----------



## easy jimmy (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice Nuggs said:


> Advanced Nutrients Conneiseur at 50-75% recommended dose. Adding B52, CarboLoad, Roots Accelerator (H&G) and Big Bud. Only using these at half to 75% of what they recommend and loving the results. Curious what other Advanced users are doing..
> Will try to get a pic up later - only in week 3 here..


voodoo juice and amino treatment by house and garden up to day 21 in 12 12


----------



## easy jimmy (Feb 3, 2014)

gsmoke65 said:


> you can get the same big bud and carboload and the secret ingredients and wow way cheaper here MBFERTS.COM...look under early PK booster and late Pk booster,a must see website for all serious growers who want the next level


how do you know how much of all compounds to mix ,,looks good and the price is less then an or h and g let me know please


----------



## easy jimmy (Feb 3, 2014)

Puffter said:


> HELP. I am a newbe grower and my best plant 12 inch, after 4 -5 wks old and lush. Bushy and green and female (I think). I woke on Xmas morning to find it close to death. I had used "fish bone and blood meal" only a tea spoon, 2 days
> I am gutted, but I don't think it's entirely dead, or am I in denial. I can show pics (I think )
> 
> I live in the uk and don't really know the best all in one to use. Help pls.


 get gh flora nova stop trying to use fish and blood 
just get a nice one part and stop wasteing time ,,


----------



## easy jimmy (Feb 4, 2014)

flora nova grow 5ml per gallon
cal mag 5 ml per gallon
voodoo juice 8ml per gallon all in veg
house and garden amino treatment 1ml per gallon snow storm ultra 2.5 ml per gallon last weekof veg 18 - 6 all used in veg also soil is promix


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 4, 2014)

Stew, how's the test going? Couldn't find the thread. Can you shoot me a link, please? Thanks!


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 5, 2014)

P3?? Had to wait for week 3 veg. I haven't been on here much since the site got all screwed up. That and I'm only on my cell phone now. Taxes will be in soon though. Will get a new laptop then... 

Tomorrow I will give my first dose of P3 to the JackDaddyPurp. 


If you mean Growology I have not started the test for it. I've got 67 plants PLUS 32 sprouts. Attempting a test of a synthetic nutrient at this point would be plain stupid. It WILL get tested on something this grow though. just need to get the first batch flowered first...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Feb 5, 2014)

I suggest clones from the same mom.
But,You know that.
Beech


----------



## NewNewbie (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice thread guys, subd and waiting for more. Thanks.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 5, 2014)

SxIstew said:


> P3?? Had to wait for week 3 veg. I haven't been on here much since the site got all screwed up. That and I'm only on my cell phone now. Taxes will be in soon though. Will get a new laptop then...
> 
> Tomorrow I will give my first dose of P3 to the JackDaddyPurp.
> 
> ...


Yep I was referring to the P3. Looking forward to hearing how 4" of weird looking stick things stuck in the soil turns out. Looking at that dude's website for the stuff it sure looks promising!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 7, 2014)

This what my schedulde produces..


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 8, 2014)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DLOPEZ1420 again.


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 8, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yep I was referring to the P3. Looking forward to hearing how 4" of weird looking stick things stuck in the soil turns out. Looking at that dude's website for the stuff it sure looks promising!


https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/733927-prolific-plant-probiotic-cannabis-test.html

The thread was deleted amd brought back but all original photos were wiped from existance. Had no backups on my pc... when I start my dose I will start to update that. But with the issues this website is having lately ive had a hard time staying here and updating any of my threads.


----------



## darebaq (Feb 10, 2014)

very nice colour


----------



## kpass3490 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey guys I was on here with questions a little while back, never got to start my first grow yet, but should have it going tonight or tomorrow night. I went to a hydro store and told the guy I was a beginner and wanted to go organic and he recommended the full General Organics line. I was gonna buy the kit that comes with all the products in it. I read this entire thread before but it's been awhile, so has anyone used this full line? And what was your schedule and results? The guy gave me a little pamphlet with feeding instructions that General Organics suggests but I didn't know how much I should follow that. Also do you guys think I need anything to go with it?


----------



## kpass3490 (Feb 10, 2014)

Also my lights were given to me by a family member that no longer uses them and he said I should get new ones even if they still work cuz they should be replaced like once a year or they don't help grow as much. He also suggested going with a Hortilux bulb for my flowering bulb and said it was worth being 3 times the amount or whatever it was but said it didn't make much of a difference for the vegging bulb. What do you guys think about this stuff?


----------



## Javadog (Feb 10, 2014)

I decided to get the Hortilux Eye bulb as well. I am happy with it.

The 600W bulbs are more expensive than the 1000W ones though (!).

...have not used the GO line myself.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## kpass3490 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for the input why are the 600w more than the 1000w? Lol I doubt I should use a 1000w one though.


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 10, 2014)

I use the full line of GO. 

Click on my journal entries
<<<<<<<<< pictures will speak for me...
As a beginner get the GO BOX its small bottles but enough for 4 plants full life. And only like $40..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 10, 2014)

SxIstew said:


> I use the full line of GO.
> 
> Click on my journal entries
> <<<<<<<<< pictures will speak for me...
> As a beginner get the GO BOX its small bottles but enough for 4 plants full life. And only like $40..





SxIstew said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DLOPEZ1420 again.


Thanks stew...


----------



## Dank Raptor (Feb 10, 2014)

I have been using X nutrients with Budcandy, silica and hygrozyme. Dosage from the chart cut in 1/2. In soil and my plants love it. 

I give them fresh water every other feeding. I transplant clones into cups with soil. Next transplant is coco 2 gallon with compost and bacteria. Final transplant is back into soil. 

Straight water for the first 2 weeks with some calmag and budcandy for the calcium draw in the coco. AACT brewed monthly. Bloombastic is a great booster. x nutrients is only 25 bucks a gallon and is a 2 part. Try it and thank me later. KISS (keep it simple stupid)


----------



## kpass3490 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks Stew, that's exactly what I was gonna get to start with! Was thinking about making my own amended soil instead but your results I think I might just go this way with some FFOF.


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 11, 2014)

I wouldnt suggest using ffof as a beginner. You'll burn your ladies... try somethin inert for your first time. This will help trust me. Sunshine mix #4 is what I use. But ProMix HP is pretty much the same thing. With a few added ammendments.

There is also Coco coir. 

I don't suggest readygro mix because of the compost. It usually comes with bugs and you get all sorts of issues. I had thrips last grow from it. Amd gnats the time before.


----------



## kpass3490 (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh ok I was thinking I would start in these Rapid Rooter plugs in a plug tray with a dome lid on it and then once they were sprouted and to the top of the dome put them in plain FFOF with just water for awhile and then start adding to it once they were a good size.


----------



## kpass3490 (Feb 11, 2014)

I definitely trust you more experienced guys here though it's only my first time lol


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 11, 2014)

That could work as long as they are in RR plugs long enough.... you'll need the light close enough to keep them stacked and not stretched.... and wait till week 2-3 before nutes... personally I feel that may stress the plant more than its worth. But neither of the 2 i mentioned is cheap to use. I use Sunshine because its cheaper than promix. But I also wash and reuse when I can.


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 11, 2014)

All my soil I use now started off ass FFOF. It's great stuff new and recyled.

I would say all my soil is recycled now, no new FFOF. Every time I fill my tote I'll add amendments, so I really wouldn't consider it FFOF anymore lol.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 11, 2014)

SxIstew said:


> I wouldnt suggest using ffof as a beginner. You'll burn your ladies... try somethin inert for your first time. This will help trust me. Sunshine mix #4 is what I use. But ProMix HP is pretty much the same thing. With a few added ammendments.
> 
> There is also Coco coir.
> 
> I don't suggest readygro mix because of the compost. It usually comes with bugs and you get all sorts of issues. I had thrips last grow from it. Amd gnats the time before.


I 2nd this.


----------



## kpass3490 (Feb 12, 2014)

Well I'm not completely set on anything yet all I have bought so far is this light stand kit to use in early stages that has a draw string to raise and lower the T5 grow light that came with it, RR plugs, the tray for starting and a timer. I believe that's all, I already ballasts with MH and HPS bulbs, though I'll probably buy new bulbs since I was told they don't work as well once they've been used for like a year. But my point is I'm not set on a soil or anything yet and just wanna go in whatever direction will be better for and easier on my plants and of course not too complicated for a first timer.


----------



## harris hawk (Feb 12, 2014)

that packet help the humity for perfect harvest , people use these instead of a meter that can be placed in jars


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 12, 2014)

kpass3490 said:


> Well I'm not completely set on anything yet all I have bought so far is this light stand kit to use in early stages that has a draw string to raise and lower the T5 grow light that came with it, RR plugs, the tray for starting and a timer. I believe that's all, I already ballasts with MH and HPS bulbs, though I'll probably buy new bulbs since I was told they don't work as well once they've been used for like a year. But my point is I'm not set on a soil or anything yet and just wanna go in whatever direction will be better for and easier on my plants and of course not too complicated for a first timer.


That is why Both those soilless mixes were suggested. As well as General Organics... you can simply learn to grow.

Once you have it down you can switch up as needed... but I'm STILL using them products AND have 96 plants...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Feb 12, 2014)

Looking great Bro,Nice idea on the filter.
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 12, 2014)

Keeps the dust out. 
I use the Pollen filters because of direct intake from outside. The spring time pollen would do some fucked up shit to my purty buds if I didnt. Lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Feb 14, 2014)

Waht they have allergies LOL....... I dont get it?
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 14, 2014)

No. The pollen from trees and wild flowers and shit they is in the air gets all up in there... You dont have a yearly coating of yellow dust on every fuckin thing outside or near an open window there in your state?? Lol. 

Pollen from other plants can fry my pistils(early amber) before they are even close to maturity. Happened to my Ripper Seeds GrapeGum last spring..


----------



## kpass3490 (Feb 16, 2014)

Very nice, I went through your whole journal too. Do you have any suggestions on feeding schedule and what not with the General Organics?


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 16, 2014)

Page 1 or 2 here has my NORMAL feeding schedule. Ive been going very light lately to see how much I can save by not nuting every watering.


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 16, 2014)

SxIstew said:


> General Organics full line
> *GROW*
> per gallon
> 
> ...


This is what I do with most strains if my grow is small enough.


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 16, 2014)

I stopped using the sweetener as well. Though I may bring it in for a few Blue Dream clones if needed.


----------



## kpass3490 (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh I must have missed that somehow, I thought I saw it in your journal before and then went looking earlier and must have just missed a page. Thanks for the help once I get to these stages I'll share my results!


----------



## kpass3490 (Feb 16, 2014)

Also I'm only going to with most likely 4 plants for my first grow so I should be able to use amounts around that. Do you use all of those on every watering or like every other? A lot of noob questions I know but it's my first time and want as much to go right as I can make happen lol


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 16, 2014)

You are doing what most don't. Research before you start.
Start with a good inert medium, like CocoGro for your first time. The brick is enough for your 4 plants and , costs about $15. And use plain water for the first 20 days minimum. Ive used nutrients once in 30 days of growth so far on this grow...

After those few weeks start AS DIRECTED ON THE FEEDING CHART. One will come with the GOBOX if you get that.


----------



## kpass3490 (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok thanks for all the help Stew I'll do just that and the is what I'm going with. Yes I'm learning as much as I can before starting. That's why they haven't been started yet, tryna learn more first and not rush it.


----------



## kpass3490 (Feb 17, 2014)

I forgot will my RR plugs work with those soilless mediums?


----------



## kpass3490 (Feb 17, 2014)

http://www.delmarvahydroponics.com/collections/growing-media/products/bcgspmcfabrk
Is this what you were talkin about?


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 17, 2014)

kpass3490 said:


> I forgot will my RR plugs work with those soilless mediums?


Yes rapid rooter plugs work fine in soilless..
 Botinicare CocoGro.


----------



## kpass3490 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks Stew I should be able to stop bugging you guys for knowledge long enough to get started now! Well another thing before I start... I have 12 seeds that I bought right now ane 1 that I got out of a batch of Bubba Kush crossed with Blue Dream (never even had a seed out of any of this quality stuff before) the others I have are Berry Ryder from Auto Seeds, Vanilla Kush from Barney's, Purple Kush From Buddha Seeds (auto), Berry Bomb from Bomb Seeds, Auto Blue Northern Lights from Delicious Seeds, White Widow X Big Bud from X-Line, Auto Northern Lights from Nirvana, Deimos from Buddha (Auto), and Vertigo from Paradise Seeds. I was wondering If anybody that knows about any of these strains could tell me if I should grow certain ones together or how many you guys think I should do for the first time. I only have one closet to grow in about 2' deep by 5' wide by 6' tall so vegging and flowering would be done here... for now.


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 17, 2014)

Go find Dankster..... hes run them all and used most in new crosses.

Click on the picture in my signature. Go to the last page. He posted today. You can get a link to his thred from his signature.


----------



## kpass3490 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ok thanks I will I forgot to put my 3 freebies in but I'll just PM him.


----------



## kpass3490 (Feb 17, 2014)

And I think that Botanicare Cocogrow is the same stuff I posted just mine must have been a little brick since it was only $3 online my hydro store says they have a 1.75 cu ft. loose bag for like $22


----------



## May11th (Feb 17, 2014)

I love canna coco when it comes to coco. I've grown pretty much every coco and i just find their coco pith so much better than others. It's more ground down, isn't steamed and when amended it will grow a monstrous soil Web . I do not like long fibers of coco and find that the more finely ground up coco dries and holds moisture better. You Will Pay A Good Buck To Make A Supersoil With This Canna Coco But Man This Shit works.


----------



## kpass3490 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the advice May, I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Censo (Feb 19, 2014)

runnin ffhf at the moment, with general organics nute line.

Clones in plugs to solo cups, solo cups to 1gals, 1gals to 4gals... each time i transplant i just plain (de-chlorinated) water for the first couple weeks cause FFHF or OF is hot out the bag and then... Feed.. 2nd water: Molasses... 3rd water: Plain water... repeat. Still experimenting when the best time to supplement in Mykos is...


----------



## NewNewbie (Feb 23, 2014)

Great thread everyone, plenty of good info here. I do have a question, one that I have searched for and failed to find. I'm needing an idea of what quantity of nutrients to buy. I have purchased everything except nutes, and began setting the room up. The op is 1000w, 4-5 plants, soil, 7g smart pots, Mainlined LST training, veg 8-10, flower 9-11 weeks. The strain is going to be HSO Chem Dawg or Bomb Seed THC Bomb. Looking at general organics full line(at greners $180 quarts/gallons) ready to grow box, just wondering if that will be enough for the entire cycle.

Thanks.


----------



## kpass3490 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hopefully somebody that's used it like Stew can chime in but I believe I was told (may have been by Stew in fact) that the "Go Box" would be enough for about 4 plants start to finish.



NewNewbie said:


> Great thread everyone, plenty of good info here. I do have a question, one that I have searched for and failed to find. I'm needing an idea of what quantity of nutrients to buy. I have purchased everything except nutes, and began setting the room up. The op is 1000w, 4-5 plants, soil, 7g smart pots, Mainlined LST training, veg 8-10, flower 9-11 weeks. The strain is going to be HSO Chem Dawg or Bomb Seed THC Bomb. Looking at general organics full line(at greners $180 quarts/gallons) ready to grow box, just wondering if that will be enough for the entire cycle.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 24, 2014)

The SMALL grow box that is 40 is for 4 plants in a normal grow.

NewNewbie- the big grow box will last a long time. Keep it away from warm temps and it'll last a while without spoiling.. its a great line to use. I'd suggest , PROmix or Sunshine #4 for a nice inert medium, properly aerates out the bag. It works great with the GO line.


----------



## BeastGrow (Feb 26, 2014)

Jacks Classic All purpose is all you need to get from seedling to harvest. I like to wait until the plants start showing deficiencies to start feeding. Also I like to feed in small amounts because it is a strong fertilizer.. Until the water is sky blue... i would go with bottle recommendations for total amount of fertilzer.. says to fertilize every 2 weeks (so like every 3rd watering).. or use 1/3 strength every watering. The Jacks nutrients work very well for outdoor plants because it is concentrated and will last a long time considering the cost. Good value.


Also am having success with General Hydroponics Flora Duo (2 part Grow/Bloom)and Cal/Mag. I feed around 100 ppm cal/mag for seedlings. 100ppm cal/mag, 100 ppm grow, for small plants. 100ppm cal/mag 200ppm grow for larger veg plants and first week of flower. 100ppm cal/mag, 200ppm bloom for second week, 100ppm cal/mag, 300ppm bloom for weeks 3-7. weeks 8-9 flush with just r/o water. measuring with TDS meter with r/o water at around 50 ppms( tap water is around 150ppm for me)... The plants i have been growing with GH flora duo have been smaller plants for my small grow tent... if you are using a large grow room and larger plants you might require even more nutrients. This is the nutrients schedule for 500w in a 2x4x5 tent (2 foot plants)... Good value.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Feb 27, 2014)

What do you all think about Roots Organic Aurora nutes? Was considering buying the Master pack to try them out. I've used House and Garden but dont like for soil and most recently used General Hydroponics Floranova series.


----------



## tuszynrp (Feb 28, 2014)

No way man, organic is the way to grow. I use earth juice which (veg and bloom) has a low NPK, dont quote me but 2-2-0 and 2-4-2. I also add bat guano and bone and blood meal as necessary. The bone and blood meal in a quick and rapid source of N and P. I get on average 2 o's a plant with two weeks veg and 55-65 days flower


----------



## tuszynrp (Feb 28, 2014)

YOu transplant too much


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 28, 2014)

NewNewbie said:


> Great thread everyone, plenty of good info here. I do have a question, one that I have searched for and failed to find. I'm needing an idea of what quantity of nutrients to buy. I have purchased everything except nutes, and began setting the room up. The op is 1000w, 4-5 plants, soil, 7g smart pots, Mainlined LST training, veg 8-10, flower 9-11 weeks. The strain is going to be HSO Chem Dawg or Bomb Seed THC Bomb. Looking at general organics full line(at greners $180 quarts/gallons) ready to grow box, just wondering if that will be enough for the entire cycle.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey rereading this i realize your size containers. Yeah man get the big one. It will have left over for next time but you will really enjoy the results and ease of that line.


----------



## LegalMaine (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey folks, I just purchased a whole line of Dutch Master Gold nutrients (Grow A + B, Flower A +B, Max Grow, Max Flower, and Silica) to use in a soil set-up. Has anyone used them in soil with success? I think I will also be supplementing SuperThrive and a little bit of Cal-Mag by Botanicare as well. I may also use some Bush Doctor Sledgehammer for nutrient buildup/ flushing. What do you guys think?


----------



## ODanksta (Apr 9, 2014)

Whats up somebeech! Im back posting threads, you stop and take a peak. Your a mod now! Wow thats awesome. Stay in touch im running a hydro shop now. Pm if you get a chance. Plants look awesome! Good job bro....


----------



## ODanksta (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey here a video of my current grow.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 10, 2014)

Wavels said:


> Thanks...
> I use the macro setting on my Nikon Cool pix.


 This comment makes me sad, as I HAD that same camera... and used to get the same amazing pics from it of my buds... but it was stolen on my birthday.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Apr 11, 2014)

SxIstew said:


> General Organics full line
> *GROW*
> per gallon
> 
> ...



Ditto


----------



## sensimilla86 (Apr 12, 2014)

HUMBOLDT NATURAL 2 PART GROW AND BLOOM RECOMENDED DOSES
HUMBOLDT EQUILIBRIUM RECOMENDED DOSE
HUMBOLDY MYAN MICROZYME MYCO MADNESS TEA
DYNA GRO PRO TEKT (SILICA)

(AVATAR IS FROM CURRENT CROP)


----------



## zhzzhg (Apr 15, 2014)

wheres yours?


----------



## SxIstew (Apr 15, 2014)

Still using the SAME schedule Manny just posted up
This is only day 35 flowering so plenty of time left on the clock...


----------



## kpass3490 (Apr 16, 2014)

SxIstew said:


> Still using the SAME schedule Manny just posted up
> This is only dalowering so plenty of time left on the clock...


So you mainly follow the light feeding schedule listed on the back of the bottles? Besides the Bio Bud and the Bio Marine depends. I've actually been following the heavy feeding schedule for awhile now, minus i don't have Flora Nova:-\


----------



## SxIstew (Apr 16, 2014)

kpass3490 said:


> So you mainly follow the light feeding schedule listed on the back of the bottles? Besides the Bio Bud and the Bio Marine depends. I've actually been following the heavy feeding schedule for awhile now, minus i don't have Flora Nova:-\


It's a mix really. I have altered it a little bit like BioRoot is 10mL per g now. and BioWeed I dropped to suggested levels. I have used 1/4 of the nutrients I used at this point in the last grow. AND have more plants now than I did last time. All my plants look great, and my wallet is a little more padded at the moment.


----------



## Kalooko (Apr 17, 2014)

SxIstew said:


> It's a mix really. I have altered it a little bit like BioRoot is 10mL per g now. and BioWeed I dropped to suggested levels. I have used 1/4 of the nutrients I used at this point in the last grow. AND have more plants now than I did last time. All my plants look great, and my wallet is a little more padded at the moment.


 Bio root is the shit, I use 8 tsp per 2 gallons, roots thick like pencils out bottom of smart pot ,


----------



## diel0n (Apr 17, 2014)

Im using jungle juice ive done hydro and this is worked with hydro and dirt


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 29, 2014)

Any 1with feed schedule for Pure blend pro grow . Pure blend bloom soil liquid karml sweet raw cal/mag( tap water) molasses aquashield bio root the botanicare. Can I use bushdoctor flowers kiss an bushdoctor microbe brew with Botanicare line


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 29, 2014)

Am


NyQuilkush318 said:


> Any 1with feed schedule for Pure blend pro grow . Pure blend bloom soil liquid karml sweet raw cal/mag( tap water) molasses aquashield bio root the botanicare. Can I use bushdoctor flowers kiss an bushdoctor microbe brew with Botanicare line


 An ffof soil


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 29, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


>


NIce bro


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yu


BWG707 said:


> View attachment 2806337View attachment 2806338View attachment 2806339View attachment 2806340View attachment 2806341View attachment 2806346My first year outdoors. Decided to try something "easy"- FFOF soil with perlite and dolimite lime. FF trio, molassas, and experimenting on a few plants with FF Solubles. Couldn't give you exact amounts, kinda learning my plants ( 4 different strains). Big time learning experience.


Yummy yummy yummy bro


----------



## Legen (May 8, 2014)

Is there anywhere local that sells the nutes that you need to buy or do you have to order them? also is it absolutely necessary to use nutes or can you grow with straight soil. Jc. I am a few weeks out from needing to add nutes and need to know the basics!


----------



## Below66 (May 9, 2014)

Yielding with teas and hot soil is an art, that's why so many depend on the bottles. Think of it like cooking your own food at home and controlling the portions of oils and salts, if you are not a retard, most times it will be way better and healthier - same concept.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 9, 2014)

Wow,that pic looks a lot better then before.TY NYquil
Beech


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (May 9, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Wow,that pic looks a lot better then before.TY NYquil
> Beech


Can you use molasses an sweet raw together and if so how much to use a gallon am doing soil ffof


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 9, 2014)

*I used a tbl spoon per gallon on both,Started with the M and waited till week 3-4 of F on the Sweet.
Dont over do the M or it will be tasted.
Beech*


----------



## DrOctopus (May 9, 2014)

Im using the gobox and I wanna stay organic but I don't know what to buy im using soil for my medium Pro Mix and I feed weekly I gallon per plant on mon then water on wed and fri it is hot at about 89F day & 70F night it works for me so don't bitch about it being too hot I have good circulation and exchange but I would like some advice on my new line of nutes what to buy I was thinking Humboldt cal and mAG as well as mycorrtizaye and some type of booster and trace supplement whaddaya think?


----------



## SxIstew (May 12, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Stick with what you got for your nutrients. Switch to a cheaper inert medium like Sunshine Mix #4 Advanced.


----------



## creedence (May 14, 2014)

Anybody ever heard of putting half and half mixed half with water?


----------



## pipesdaddy (May 16, 2014)

raiderman said:


> fox farm happy frog/perlite mix ,fox farm nutes . date thing was off on cam.this was last grow.


Wow, nice growth.


----------



## redbeard420 (May 25, 2014)

This brand seems to be okay I guess. Didn't wow me. 
      
Well...idk these pics do look pretty good lol. They still have a couple weeks to go though.


----------



## Raidersfan777 (May 26, 2014)

creedence said:


> Anybody ever heard of putting half and half mixed half with water?


yes i have but only as a foliar spray for calcium deficiency.


----------



## larrybobkins (May 28, 2014)

SxIstew said:


> It's a mix really. I have altered it a little bit like BioRoot is 10mL per g now. and BioWeed I dropped to suggested levels. I have used 1/4 of the nutrients I used at this point in the last grow. AND have more plants now than I did last time. All my plants look great, and my wallet is a little more padded at the moment.


are you talking about the go box? I used it last grow and I used it this grow same strain and let me tell you it does not have enough p or k in it. I figured out adding moab and shooting powder alternatively mid bloom then adding snowstorm the last 2 weeks makes that shit look like magic goes perfect with the g.o. box


----------



## larrybobkins (May 28, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/blue-moon-2x600w-hps-virtical-horizontal-lights-1-plant-only.826352/


----------



## 420Hazza (Jun 16, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.
> 
> Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
> and pics of results.
> ...


Vermicompost is the way you go


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 16, 2014)

No brainer!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 17, 2014)

When a post like that is practically a first post, I get a whiff of spam.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 17, 2014)

Javadog said:


> When a post like that is practically a first post, I get a whiff of spam.


Agreed.


----------



## Guerrilla OP (Jun 22, 2014)

There has been a very thorough non-biased study done on another site comparing the major nutrients available...

The results are:
1- earth juice
2- bio canna
3- advanced nutrients
4- general organics
5- fox farm
6 dyna grow

I've used earth juice for years and strongly recommend it if you are growing in soil. Most of the guys growing monsters use this nute combined with a "super" soil. Which requires no additional nutes added to the soil until flower at which time earth juice bloom formula is added... (This is how the biggest, healthiest plants I've ever seen are grown 8lb-ers in 300 gallon pots) with a very similar simple method... I sometimes laugh at how much stuff some people add to grows a simple organic super soil, with a bloom formula and maybe a foliar feed is all it needs to achieve amazing high quality yields. You are far better of using that money to invest in better quality base soil like canna terra or black and gold, more lights or larger pots this will produce much better results than all these additives and snake oils...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 22, 2014)

Guerrilla OP said:


> There has been a very thorough non-biased study done on another site comparing the major nutrients available...
> 
> The results are:
> 1- earth juice
> ...


Any pics?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 22, 2014)

I use a little myco rooters from earth juice, besides that there is nothing on there on my list. 

Currently using only earth worm casting teas/microbe teas and alfalfa&kelp/nute tea for my feeding. Molasses with the microbe teas and the occasional Fish Emulsion with the nute teas.

Simple and pure organic. With my recycled soil I have only have had to feed one nute tea with they first 30+days. A cup total between the two made me 4-5 gallons of tea. I have fed a couple microbe teas to increase my microbe colony from the recycled soil being on the drier side.

That's my method this run and I am loving the results. Super healthy looking plants.


----------



## Guerrilla OP (Jun 22, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Any pics?


What would you like pics of sir the study? Am I allowed to post links to other sites?

All day toker that is exactly how organics should be done IMO a decent soil should have the nutrients required until flower... At which time I find an organic bloom formula (earth juice in my case) added produces very nice results...


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 22, 2014)

Guerrilla OP said:


> What would you like pics of sir the study? Am I allowed to post links to other sites?
> 
> All day toker that is exactly how organics should be done IMO a decent soil should have the nutrients required until flower... At which time I find an organic bloom formula (earth juice in my case) added produces very nice results...


Yeah that's exactly what I think as well lol. Yeah during flower you have to feed for them to stay healthy no doubt about it. This run I will simply change the ratio of alfalfa and kelp. Veg I do 3/4 alfalfa 1/4 kelp, flower I do 1/2 and 1/2. 

No boosters besides a little bit of top dress of this stanky stuff a buddy of mine told me about. I don't like spreading it around I like to keep it my secret, I don't know if he cares or not haha. He can talk all he wants about it he showed me, but anyways it's organic and increase yield a crazy amount. Buds were hanging last harvest about 4-5 months ago.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 22, 2014)

Guerrilla OP said:


> What would you like pics of sir the study? Am I allowed to post links to other sites?
> 
> All day toker that is exactly how organics should be done IMO a decent soil should have the nutrients required until flower... At which time I find an organic bloom formula (earth juice in my case) added produces very nice results...


I think pictures/links of both would be great. Evidence.


----------



## Guerrilla OP (Jun 22, 2014)

Here is a link to the study a lot to read but we'll worth it...
http://www.420magazine.com/forums/indoor-soil-cultivation/114640-top-nutrient-study-best-produces-most.html

Here are the 8-lbers some are more like 12lb-ers grown using a very similar simple organic method mentioned in my above post... These were all grown by the same person!! Proof that simple organics is the way to go and will produce as big if not bigger yields...NOT MY PHOTOS (after the last debacle when I showed someone something on here lol)


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 22, 2014)

Guerrilla OP said:


> Here is a link to the study a lot to read but we'll worth it...
> http://www.420magazine.com/forums/indoor-soil-cultivation/114640-top-nutrient-study-best-produces-most.html
> 
> Here are the 8-lbers some are more like 12lb-ers grown using the a very similar simple organic method mentioned in my above post... These were all grown by the same person!! Proof that simple organics is the way to go and will produce as big if not bigger yields...NOT MY PHOTOS (after the last debacle when I showed someone something on here lol)
> ...


Holy fuck! Going to have to give that thread a read.


----------



## Guerrilla OP (Jun 22, 2014)

Yeah it's funny the days of pulling short little 2lb-ers outdoors are long gone simply by getting back to basics via simple organics and massive amounts of root space... 8 years ago people didn't think 10-12lb-ers were possible now you've got guys pulling down 5lb-ers on their first and second grows and it's all nice simple organic growing thats producing the results...


----------



## mahlon21 (Jun 25, 2014)

Jerry68W said:


> Same here, though not quite as many guanos ... But I'm new to this
> 
> Last grow I used AN Sensi A&B (ph perfect), Big Bud, Bud Candy, Overdrive, and B-52 (I think that was all of it) at about 50% - 75% strength for flower. For veg I used straight Happy Frog. That was my first indoor grow, and it went really well actually. I was happy with the nutrients, but I want organic just because I do, so no more of that for me. That really was a killer first grow though
> 
> ...



Hey Jerry I really would like to talk to you bro- I am on my very first grow now and getting a little overwhelmed. Only because i think i bit off a bit more than i can chew; I ordered 5 Feminized (Ice) seeds from Nirvana and they sent me 10 free; We’ll i germinate all of them like a weirdo and now I’m stuck with 13 plants that are getting bigger every single minute! 

I too am using Happy frog by fox farm; however, i was told to start using “Fox Farms Nute” line. Prior to 6/20 i had never used any nutrients, because i didtn even know how, but I did recently i used them twice and used 1/2 of what the directions called for; this was the advice of the owner at the local hydro shop; So prior to feeding them nutes a couple of my regular plants leaves had 2 or 4 tiny holes in them, thought it could be mites, but ruled that out. in addition the leaves started to look a bit wilted, and started getting small patches of yellow;; I’ve read just about every NUTRIENT DEFECINECY book there is but most of the symptoms all are very similar so i don’t know what TO DO!! 

You said you did your entire grow using just the soil; you used no nutes at all; did you ever check your PH though out your grow; I just recently purchased the PH kit because i don’t know what else is going on with my plants; But they are looking healthy despite the ugly little wilted leaves and yellow spots.


----------



## mahlon21 (Jun 25, 2014)

First Time grower, and i need help learning to feed my plants!! 

So i’ve got 13 total plants; 5 feminized, and 8 Regular (ICE) plants from Nrivana. 

now only 3 or 4 REGULAR plants have been showing signs of some sort of deficiency. I have no idea what it could be , i’ve ruled out pest,s like mites and aphids etc. 

I thought it could be the heat but since my room stays close to 76 every day. 
The leaves on some have these yellow burnt looking spots, some leaves look a bit wilted, and others are turning upside down, the actual leaf flipped over. 

So If i have Nutrients from Fox Farms Line how in the world do i provide one plant with something when needs more than the other plant does especially when my nutrients have different amounts of each vitamin or nutrient? 

So what do i do??!?!?!?!!


----------



## AirAnt (Jun 27, 2014)

The most common mistake early growers make is overwatering. Just at a glance your pots looked soaked. Let 'em dry out a bit. Weed likes it kinda dry.


----------



## Trainwrek'd (Jun 27, 2014)

Guerrilla OP said:


> Here is a link to the study a lot to read but we'll worth it...
> http://www.420magazine.com/forums/indoor-soil-cultivation/114640-top-nutrient-study-best-produces-most.html
> 
> Here are the 8-lbers some are more like 12lb-ers grown using a very similar simple organic method mentioned in my above post... These were all grown by the same person!! Proof that simple organics is the way to go and will produce as big if not bigger yields...NOT MY PHOTOS (after the last debacle when I showed someone something on here lol)
> ...


Need to hire a farm of people for that harvest..


----------



## mahlon21 (Jun 28, 2014)

Trainwrek'd said:


> Need to hire a farm of people for that harvest..



Are you saying I’m going to have a Big harvest?? Because its just me! All of my plants are still in veg and one of them is almost 2 feet already; Is this bad, i heard they can triple in size in flower?


----------



## Trainwrek'd (Jun 29, 2014)

mahlon21 said:


> Are you saying I’m going to have a Big harvest?? Because its just me! All of my plants are still in veg and one of them is almost 2 feet already; Is this bad, i heard they can triple in size in flower?


I was looking at the pictures with that guy and his jungle.


----------



## Bryon240 (Jul 1, 2014)

nice thread, I have learned a lot so keep it coming...a buddy of mine said he was growing with promix bx and I got some and didn't research anything and everything is stunted. I am cutting my cube of bx with a bag of vermiculite and a bag of perlite now so the water is passing better now and the next round has gotten better height and I hope the buds fill out more also.....part of my garden is growing in pots on the floor and I have 3 2'x4' fearless garden tables.


----------



## FreeCannabizmAUS (Jul 1, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> sounds good beech given me some good ideas want to do a soil grow I've been told it's a bit harder than doing a soiless mix is that true what tips can u give me for my first soil grow
> *1.5cubic feet Fox Farm Ocean Forest
> -38cups Wiggle Worms Earthworm Casting (1-0-0)
> -10cups Perlite-11tsp Rooters Mycorrhizae
> ...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 2, 2014)

1st grow Id just use some FFOF or Happy Frog.
Its good for a month with no nutes then add some Bat guano for flower.
Thats as simple as it gets,might have to add some more nutes if you dont up pot,I like to @ 2 weeks before flip to let them adjust.


----------



## FreeCannabizmAUS (Jul 3, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> 1st grow Id just use some FFOF or Happy Frog.
> Its good for a month with no nutes then add some Bat guano for flower.
> Thats as simple as it gets,might have to add some more nutes if you dont up pot,I like to @ 2 weeks before flip to let them adjust.


Thanks for the reply will let u know how I go


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 3, 2014)

FreeCannabizmAUS said:


> Thanks for the reply will let u know how I go


NP,Holler if I can help.


----------



## snowdog203 (Jul 10, 2014)

alusash said:


> Organic baby.
> Worm castings and volcanic dust for veg
> Bat guano, sea bird guano, chicken guano and mollasas for flower.
> 
> ...


I like it, keep it simple, start with the basic elements and build it yourself.


----------



## Presidential760 (Jul 20, 2014)

alusash said:


> Organic baby.
> Worm castings and volcanic dust for veg
> Bat guano, sea bird guano, chicken guano and mollasas for flower.
> 
> ...


I'm about to transplant my clones over into a three gallon sack and would like to do it in coco but I'm told that I will have to place nutes in soil like bat guano and the like. Any advise? I will place three indoors and two outdoor. First attempt outdoor and third for indoor. First two were I refer to as experiments.


----------



## Presidential760 (Jul 20, 2014)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> blue planet, 2 part grow/bloom. have the booster, but it's not needed. also use mg 18-18-21 from veg to blooma and buds came out killer. soil kelloggs from lowes. no snake oils for me. use 4 gallon black potes


I'm using kelloggs for the first time with ff products. The plants came out well but the next clones I would like to go organic and mix nutes in the soil toake more natural. Any advice


----------



## ScrappyD (Jul 21, 2014)

Soil Mix/Earth Worm Castings/Perlite 

Fox Farm nutrients for veg and flower plus added a bit of molasses

          

This was a few year ago though, hoping to start up again, just one or two at a time


----------



## burnseedless (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey can someone help me with my mix ?


----------



## Javadog (Jul 24, 2014)

I think that I missed the question...


----------



## burnseedless (Jul 24, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I think that I missed the question...


Thanks for informing me on that LOL. Should i add something else into my mix? 
Pro MIX MP MYCORRHIZAE Organik
Perlite
Plant Success- Soluble
Boogie Brew Tea 
Sea-90 Ocean Minerals
Premium Worm Gold Plus
Pure Protein
Xtreme - Mykos
Xtreme - Azos


----------



## Javadog (Jul 24, 2014)

Hmmm...some sort of calcium...limestone or some such...

It looks really neat I think. lol

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 24, 2014)

Very neat haha.

My ROLS mix with a feed here and there of alfalfa/kelp tea/microbe tea, all those crazy mixes just seem too much to me now days. You get a good living soil base growing is as simple as putting a bean in dirt!


----------



## burnseedless (Jul 24, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Hmmm...some sort of calcium...limestone or some such...
> 
> It looks really neat I think. lol
> 
> JD


Ok, ill add some bone meal for cal or is the limestone a better choice for me Ph wise?


----------



## Javadog (Jul 24, 2014)

I was suggesting some research...I am no expert with pH issues. 

(trying to get the convo going ;0)

Good luck,

JD


----------



## twistedranks (Jul 24, 2014)

bio canna vega, flores, rhizotonic, and a touch of epsom salts for mg def. if it shows up, and ph down


----------



## burnseedless (Jul 24, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I was suggesting some research...I am no expert with pH issues.
> 
> (trying to get the convo going ;0)
> 
> ...


I"m gonna do that now, trying to dial it all in before i start.


----------



## Masterchef23 (Jul 26, 2014)

Did you flush weekly and if you did what was your process? Evry medium is different and Im Trying to find best for my grow
Being that said what is your feeding cycle like? 
And if you had run off what was the ratio to watered to drain?


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 4, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *1.5cubic feet Fox Farm Ocean Forest
> -38cups Wiggle Worms Earthworm Casting (1-0-0)
> -10cups Perlite-11tsp Rooters Mycorrhizae
> *Soil Base
> ...


I may have to try this recipe beech, but if anybody is interested in seeing the results of the fox farm trio line of nutes., click on the PPP SOG Grow in my signature. Its all grown with FF trio, grow big, tiger bloom, and big bloo


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Aug 12, 2014)

I like to water with 
Aloe
ProTekt
Black Strap Molasses
Bioag Ful Power humic acid

Sometimes I get all UK 'tea time' with the kelp, alfalfa, compost, and enzyme tea. 

Nothing beats the taste of growing in worm shit. No PH worries,,,did however have a hard water issue so switched to RO.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 12, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I like to water with
> Aloe
> ProTekt
> Black Strap Molasses
> ...


I just read here on another thread about the benefits of using aloe as a foilar spray, and was shocked!!!
I have a few aloes around the house and will be trying this in the future. 
What method do you use for processing the aloe, and preparing it for use?? 
Thanks,
Lilmafia


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Aug 12, 2014)

lilmafia513 said:


> I just read here on another thread about the benefits of using aloe as a foilar spray, and was shocked!!!
> I have a few aloes around the house and will be trying this in the future.
> What method do you use for processing the aloe, and preparing it for use??
> Thanks,
> Lilmafia


I use the 200x powder from ingredientstodiefor site. I honestly prefer the old fashioned aloe filet. Slice, scrape, or squeeze out just the gel and purée at around 2 tbs/gal. It's only good for about 20 min so spray quick in lights on or before lights off.

It also helps with evenly saturating soil.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 12, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> It's only good for about 20 min so spray quick in lights on or before lights off.
> 
> It also helps with evenly saturating soil.


Spray it with lights on???
Are you talking foilar or soil use???


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Aug 13, 2014)

lilmafia513 said:


> Spray it with lights on???
> Are you talking foilar or soil use???


Foliar when lights first come on, or when lights just go off. That's when stomata are open most. But ya, you can also water with aloe. If I had more time I'd def foliar more often than a couple times a run.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 14, 2014)

ok, thanks for the useful info.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 27, 2014)

Waiting on harvest,Will be trying out some new stuff guys,on next round.
Working with x1 1kHPS x1kMH,in 2 flower stations.Scrog 5x5
Might do a test,on the diff.there no labs here tho so no really good results.
I know the MH will be frosty and the HPS more dense,as ive done a test,here
when I joined..


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 27, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Waiting on harvest,Will be trying out some new stuff guys,on next round.
> Working with x1 1kHPS x1kMH,in 2 flower stations.Scrog 5x5
> Might do a test,on the diff.there no labs here tho so no really good results.
> I know the MH will be frosty and the HPS more dense,as ive done a test,here
> when I joined..


Beech, If you remember we have had this conversation before. When i first came here in 08 I posted pics of my super frosty buds grown under my 2x400 MH. You were the first to comment on the diamond glow my buds had thru out the whole process. Density is hard to get out of those MH, but i was getting better results out of the SCROG. I think the best results were found where i only had 1 big plant under a screen, after being topped, in a BIG container.....DIRT of course LOL!!! 

Going from clone to flower, for me, in smaller containers with more plants, only became a problem. Not enough time to get a good root zone. Wise words from wise growers......Big Roots=Big Buds

Just my 2 pennies worth.....Keep us posted bud


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 27, 2014)

Question.......
I used to use The fox farm trio, Then switched to General Organics, The Grow Box they offer with the small bottles of the whole line.
Well it worked just fine, but i prefer simplicity and not a 30 minute time frame to mix nutes and adjust PH.

So, I switched back to The Fox Farm Trio and need to change during flower. Can I just change like this???
I assume i have to slowly introduce it like when first switching to bloom nutes, but will it cause any harm?

Thanks in advance...
lilmafia


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 28, 2014)

lilmafia513 said:


> Beech, If you remember we have had this conversation before. When i first came here in 08 I posted pics of my super frosty buds grown under my 2x400 MH. You were the first to comment on the diamond glow my buds had thru out the whole process. Density is hard to get out of those MH, but i was getting better results out of the SCROG. I think the best results were found where i only had 1 big plant under a screen, after being topped, in a BIG container.....DIRT of course LOL!!!
> 
> Going from clone to flower, for me, in smaller containers with more plants, only became a problem. Not enough time to get a good root zone. Wise words from wise growers......Big Roots=Big Buds
> 
> Just my 2 pennies worth.....Keep us posted bud


You are not the only one that follows me......or reads this thread,I dont get what you mean?


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 28, 2014)

What i mean...is you will get frostier buds with the MH! I'm sorry was i ramblin again....


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 28, 2014)

lilmafia513 said:


> What i mean...is you will get frostier buds with the MH! I'm sorry was i ramblin again....


Aww shucks man,N
o problem.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 28, 2014)

so beech, any input from the question i posted #388?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 28, 2014)

let me read


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 28, 2014)

lilmafia513 said:


> Question.......
> I used to use The fox farm trio, Then switched to General Organics, The Grow Box they offer with the small bottles of the whole line.
> Well it worked just fine, but i prefer simplicity and not a 30 minute time frame to mix nutes and adjust PH.
> 
> ...


I read some where bro its not a good idea...
But the way you said would imo the way to go.
IF,I was gonna try.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 28, 2014)

thank you.....just looking for a second vote


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 28, 2014)

lilmafia513 said:


> thank you.....just looking for a second vote


Anytime my friend aaaaand what was 1st?


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 29, 2014)

I cloned my sour D plant 30 successful clones transplanted them in jiffy potting mix they were doing great now i transplanted them to 5 gal Buckets with sunshine rainforest blend and everything is going down hill first time using this soil shoots and new growth turning yellow and leaves are drooping been 6 days in this soil please help!!


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 29, 2014)

Pic


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 29, 2014)

Soil looks a little hot,New growth on top,tip burn.Should be ok.give it a few weeks.I only see 1 leaf that yellow.not a issue.Watch the new growth.

I would be more worried about the 1 on far left........


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 29, 2014)

Top Rt looks like some transplant shock and over or under watered...
Its really hard to tell from just a pic,But we can get figured out.

Anyone else feel free to help.


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 29, 2014)

I was also thinking it was the soil what should i do??


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 29, 2014)

Think your over reacting,take deep breath its gonna be ok.
This is your 1st grow or.....


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 29, 2014)

Yea that one on back left is 2 days ahead of the others to be in this soil


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 29, 2014)

3rd grow first is my profile pic sour D scrog using jiffy potting mix


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 29, 2014)

The droopy one when and how much water?


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 29, 2014)

Just found my meter i had lost in my basement it tells soil ph, moisture and light the meter was all the way to the right stating the soil is really wet instead of in the middle where moist is.


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 29, 2014)

Better pic


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 29, 2014)

My first 2 grows i had bad humidity in my tent 15-20% but it was ok i watered everyday now my humidity is great 50% just maybe overwater cause i wasnt use to having good humidity idk tho..


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for taking your time to help me it is really appreciated cause i still am panicking lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 29, 2014)

Chill we will get this..


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 29, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> My first 2 grows i had bad humidity in my tent 15-20% but it was ok i watered everyday now my humidity is great 50% just maybe overwater cause i wasnt use to having good humidity idk tho..


or a rough transplant...


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 29, 2014)

Maybe?? Didn't seem to rough but could've been.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 29, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> Maybe?? Didn't seem to rough but could've been.


How and when do you transplant?
I start in Solo cups,then to final pot.


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 29, 2014)

I wait till soil is dry squeeze gently on sides of pot put two fingers like an upside down horizontal peace sign put the bottom of the stem in between my fingers and tip the pot up side down then place on top of soil in new bucket and fill the rest of the bucket up all around roots with soil and i do this when plants are to big for the pots they were in..


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 29, 2014)

Start in these pots


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice looking.You just water?Looks like a little too much....From here..


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 29, 2014)

Watered late last night these are sour diesel clones i cut 30 all successful and 15 Blue mystic from seed


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 29, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> Watered late last night these are sour diesel clones i cut 30 all successful and 15 Blue mystic from seed


You run [email protected] night?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 29, 2014)

*Over/Under watering:*
*-Dropping leaves
-Leaf margins curl upwards [see picture under temperature stress]
-Leaves eventually hang completely limp and get crispy to the touch (Under watering)
-Roots rot in extreme cases (Over watering)





*


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

I run 1000w mh 24/7


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> I run 1000w mh 24/7


Might wanna try 18/6 everything needs a break.And save a little moneys.


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

Would it be fine to just switch to 18/6


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> Would it be fine to just switch to 18/6


Dont think it would hurt or do anything to cause a issue.Should get a better root system with 18/6,atleast thats what I did notice.I use to do 24/7.


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

Every plant im putting in this sunshine rainforest blend does not like it i never used this soil wth is wrong with this soil


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> Every plant im putting in this sunshine rainforest blend does not like it i never used this soil wth is wrong with this soil


Did you check PH?
http://www.sunshineadvanced.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/SSA-Rain-Forest-Tech-Talk-130124.pdf
Heres a link to help you.


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

How?? My meter says 7.0 i cant get runoff water yet cause i don't want to water plants if they're overwatered


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

This is a plant with light burn Thats not my plant tho but check mine kinda the same


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> This is a plant with light burn Thats not my plant tho but check mine kinda the same


Of course, I have seen Bleaching 10yrs you see a lot.And that is your plant the one you showed yest.
Had to take that one post down,had another sites name.You can not post links and stuff from other sites.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> This is a plant with light burn Thats not my plant tho but check mine kinda the same


You lost me?


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

What?? I did not know that are you getting mad??


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

There was a pic of a plant with light bleaching i foundvand guess it was taken down u said and yes this is my plant from yesterday same plant i been having problems with bro and if u have seen it why haven't u mentioned it to me it definitely looks like light bleaching


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> How?? My meter says 7.0 i cant get runoff water yet cause i don't want to water plants if they're overwatered


When trying a Soil Ive never used I always did a PH test,before doing anything.
That Soil has time release,nutes.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> What?? I did not know that are you getting mad??


Not mad why You say that? Sorry wrong smiley,LOL Just woke up.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> There was a pic of a plant with light bleaching i foundvand guess it was taken down u said and yes this is my plant from yesterday same plant i been having problems with bro and if u have seen it why haven't u mentioned it to me it definitely looks like light bleaching


CALM Down,I know your upset about all this.Because its not light bleaching.
How close do you keep your light? From the top of plants.

I took it down!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

See the tips of the top leaves.....Thats the Soil imo.Seen it a lot.


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

I had my 1000w mh abot 5 -6 inches away just moved it up this morning why dont u think its light bleach


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

My last grow was perfect the leaves turned a little bit to but never yellowed this pheno does that turns the tips of some leaves even my healthy clones got some tips of leaves like that


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> I had my 1000w mh abot 5 -6 inches away just moved it up this morning why dont u think its light bleach


You did not tell me this and said was 3rd grow? 
I assumed you did know how to run a 1k bulb.
And I am not there its hard to tell actual colors from pics.
Why in the hell would you have it that close?
Could very well be now the Cats out of the bag,start @36" then slowly work your way down no closer then 24"


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> My last grow was perfect the leaves turned a little bit to but never yellowed this pheno does that turns the tips of some leaves even my healthy clones got some tips of leaves like that


You DID not Run a 1k light that close! No way.Tips like that is nutes,its fine if that is the only issue.


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

Assuming makes us both look dumb LMAO it is my third grow bro not my fourth or fifth or sixth u understand im learning trial and error getting hands on thought as long as i wasn't burning them i could put the light as close as i wanted have a really good fan on my cool tube but light was way to close


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

Im telling u the tips are just twisted a little i have my other plants in reg potting soil no nutes yet and the have some twisted tips


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

My other 2 grows i didnt have the light that close at all figured i try it this time guess i had a dumb moment


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> Assuming makes us both look dumb LMAO it is my third grow bro not my fourth or fifth or sixth u understand im learning trial and error getting hands on thought as long as i wasn't burning them i could put the light as close as i wanted have a really good fan on my cool tube but light was way to close


LMAO,Ty needed a good laugh.True assuming is bad.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> Im telling u the tips are just twisted a little i have my other plants in reg potting soil no nutes yet and the have some twisted tips


OK.


chronicals of chronic said:


> My other 2 grows i didnt have the light that close at all figured i try it this time guess i had a dumb moment


All depends on air also as you said,But I never go closer then 20-24".
Let Dry out some we will go from there.....Read that link,I use FFOF and Happy Frog Soil.Ammended.


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

That was what i was gunna get happy frog and ocean forest 50/50 mix but the asshole at the hydro store told me to get this rainforest blend but n.e ways i just read if my tips of leaves are twisted a little and new growth is yellowing i probably had the light to close..


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Aug 30, 2014)

bat guano,rock dust,liquid seaweed,fish mix,_mycorrhizal fungi.epsom salts._


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> That was what i was gunna get happy frog and ocean forest 50/50 mix but the asshole at the hydro store told me to get this rainforest blend but n.e ways i just read if my tips of leaves are twisted a little and new growth is yellowing i probably had the light to close..


50/50 with a Myco inoculant is what I use.Been using ROLS Also,Started with just FFOF YRS ago,after a MG LOL failure man that over 10yrs ago.I then did a bad of EWC and Bat Guano and perlite,Nothing else.Worked pretty damn good then found RIU.How much was it and how big a bag?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> That was what i was gunna get happy frog and ocean forest 50/50 mix but the asshole at the hydro store told me to get this rainforest blend but n.e ways i just read if my tips of leaves are twisted a little and new growth is yellowing i probably had the light to close..


NO probably about it!!


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

It was 30 a bag for 2 cu


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> It was 30 a bag for 2 cu


I get FFOF and HF For 18 bucks 2.0 cubic ft,on HP 1.5 FFOF.
I have some cooking now.Guess my like button is not working?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

resinousflowers420 said:


> bat guano,rock dust,liquid seaweed,fish mix,_mycorrhizal fungi.epsom salts._


See ya had to paste the tough ones to spell me too.


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

I know this stuff was expensive its npk is .05 .06 .02


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

My bad its .06 .02 .05


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> I know this stuff was expensive its npk is .05 .06 .02


I just prefer no time release,cause when you flush your releasing Nutes.
Was paying 28 bucks I get a good discount,and Im in TX.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> My bad its .06 .02 .05


Is my like button not working?


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

I didn't really want time release neither bro


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

Where the like button lmao


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> Where the like button lmao


On RT bottom next to post num.Also,use Reply where it shows which post your refering to plz.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

Assuming you know lft from rt.


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> On RT bottom next to post num.Also,use Reply where it shows which post your refering to plz.


There is no like button just post upload file and more options


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Assuming you know lft from rt.


U already know what assuming does bro


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

Just something to throw out there,when you get to the 2nd week of flower,or start of. You can raise light if you want or need some strech I do scrogs and need some from time to time.

Most ppl worry about strech,I have plenty room and grow mine big.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

As yousaid, Im telling you, there IS.Next to the Reply you just did? #461Unlike Reply


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

Like where dude???? This is what i'm working with texas..lmao


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> Like where dude???? This is what i'm working with texas..lmao


When did you join does not even say that?
Wats so Funny bout TX?
Bean town lmao


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> And im doing sog instead of scrog this time all the plants u seen of mine are going to be mothers bro


Too much work a sogn and better results with scrogs I bet ya I can get more from 5 under net then you can fit under you light.


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

How'd u know im from boston..lol joined y'all when i askedcthis question aday ago


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

USE THE REPLY PLZ......THE WAY YOU TALK.Did not say you were from Boston you did.


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> USE THE REPLY PLZ......THE WAY YOU TALK.Did not say you were from Boston you did.


Assuming u know bean town is boston and we have the best sport teams lmfao


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> This tent is not the space im using there u go assuming again lol this tent is gunna be my small grow im trying to get 4 big harvests a year instead of 2 bro


I BET no Asumption there.I get one 1 time a month.


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I BET no Asumption there.I get one 1 time a month.


U get wut 1 time a month a harvest?? If so how


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

Start at different times i assume..


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> Start at different times i assume..


REPLY plz when asking.
Perpetual.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

What you shooting for as a guess on weight?
with 1 1000 watt,I run 2.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> Like where dude???? This is what i'm working with texas..lmao


Now Teach me,How to do a screen shop like that.


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

Ok plz use reply tho,, hold down the volume down button and the button on the other side of phone that turns screen black or to screen saver at the same time and boom snap shot


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> 12-600w hps my dude


1 month veg 2 month flower BOOM!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> Ok plz use reply tho,, hold down the volume down button and the button on the other side of phone that turns screen black or to screen saver at the same time and boom snap shot


Not on a phone.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> 1 month veg 2 month flower BOOM!!


Biggg bite off the apple for someone on 3rd Grow.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> 1 month veg 2 month flower BOOM!!


And @ best 2ozs per plant.


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

High light words or right click pic copy go on here click reply paste boom


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> High light words or right click pic copy go on here click reply paste boom


I know how to copy n paste....SCREENSHOT is what i need to know.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> 12-600w hps my dude


3rd grow,GL with that.


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I know how to copy n paste....SCREENSHOT is what i need to know.


Need a phone dude!!!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> Need a phone dude!!!!


Have a phone Dude.What I do here mod stuff would suck on a phone!


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> 3rd grow,GL with that.


Thanks i hope everything goes good to


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Have a phone Dude.What I do here mod stuff would suck on a phone!


Only way to snap shot is a smart phone man.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> With 6 flood and drain tables with females all next to each other 3in net pots do the math and yea third grow but never been afraid to jump in cold water bro and i got help


If you have help Why are you freaking on a overwater and put a 1k as close,you show soil plants then say this,Hydro is a hole different game.Been there and done it.


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> With 6 flood and drain tables with females all next to each other 3in net pots do the math and yea third grow but never been afraid to jump in cold water bro and i got help


2oz per plant i hope i was thinking 1


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> 2oz per plant i hope i was thinking 1


Have you ever done Hydro?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> If you have help Why are you freaking on a overwater and put a 1k as close,you show soil plants then say this,Hydro is a hole different game.Been there and done it.


Hello


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> Well u are just to kool for school bro i guess and yea wanted peoples opinion on what was going on with one out of 50 plants my mothers are in soil yes and i have done autos in dwc and flood and drain growing up but i don't concider them grows these are my first 3 step it up grows im better in water than i am with soil


LOL,Just have 10yrs under my belt,and wondered...ya know.You have a chiller?
Tell me your setup in more detail?


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> LOL,Just have 10yrs under my belt,and wondered...ya know.You have a chiller?
> Tell me your setup in more detail?


Chiller idk wut that means but its not necessary


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> How much more detail wut do u want to kno my nutes??


My exhaust in and out take?? Fans wut??


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> With 6 flood and drain tables with females all next to each other 3in net pots do the math and yea third grow but never been afraid to jump in cold water bro and i got help


You gonna need some help thats a lot of work for 1 man.


chronicals of chronic said:


> How much more detail wut do u want to kno my nutes??


Wpsqft,RO,Nutes,and method?


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

Yea i got help, RO water yes nutes i know people like advanced. nutes I'm not with the hype i use lucus formula but only micro and bloom, cal-mag , sugar daddy, B1 thrive for veg


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> Chiller idk wut that means but its not necessary


How do you know,when U dont know what it means?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> Yea i got help, RO water yes nutes i know people like advanced. nutes I'm not with the hype i use lucus formula but only micro and bloom, cal-mag , sugar daddy, B1 thrive for veg


Lucas uses micro and Bloom You can do a hole grow with just the bloom,with a tad of micro.


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

Cause i know my setup and it dont involve nothing called a chiller wut is it??


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

chronicals of chronic said:


> Wrong u dont need boost i used the lucas formula foreva


RT..Where did I say BOOST?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

Your Barking UP a big tree...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

Hurry google...lmao


----------



## chronicals of chronic (Aug 30, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> RT..Where did I say BOOST?


U need micro bro u only take away boost


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

Later Dude no time for this BS line of nonsense!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

Damn .just DAMN Thread destroyed!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 30, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Might wanna try 18/6 everything needs a break.And save a little moneys.


Beech have you ever read anything on cutting light hours way back, and using 1 hr of light on, running like 10/14 lights on.....????


SOMEBEECH said:


> Too much work a sogn and better results with scrogs I bet ya I can get more from 5 under net then you can fit under you light.


I found out the hard way, Alot of work for a little harvest, and growing in small containers is hard to truely saturate all the soil evenly. Usually runs right to the bottom.......But I AM SURE this 3 time champion already knew this info. from ALL of his experience.....


chronicals of chronic said:


> Like where dude???? This is what i'm working with texas..lmao


..........Texas???.....Whats that joke about Texas???.....with the Steers....????.....Anyway.....Listen lil buddy, I do hope you realize JUST how big that proverbial tree you are barking up really is............RESPECT, It has to be earned...

Lilmafia


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

lilmafia513 said:


> Beech have you ever read anything on cutting light hours way back, and using 1 hr of light on, running like 10/14 lights on.....????
> For vegg or Flower,have for both is why i ask....
> I found out the hard way, Alot of work for a little harvest, and growing in small containers is hard to truely saturate all the soil evenly. Usually runs right to the bottom.......But I AM SURE this 3 time champion already knew this info. from ALL of his experience.....
> ..........Texas???.....Whats that joke about Texas???.....with the Steers....????.....Anyway.....Listen lil buddy, I do hope you realize JUST how big that proverbial tree you are barking up really is............RESPECT, It has to be earned...
> ...


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 30, 2014)

for all cycles, i will PM you the link i read


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2014)

RESPECT, It has to be earned...
Thanks Lil mafia.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 2, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Nice looking.You just water?Looks like a little too much....From here..


I was surprised when I first learned that over-watering can cause a "claw"-like symptoms.

Good work OP

JD


----------



## indianajones (Sep 14, 2014)

1.5 cu ft FFOF
1.5 cu ft coco
2 bags (~10 gallons) greensense worm castings
1 bag (6 gallons) napa part #8822
4 gallons fine vermiculite

~6 cu ft total soil

quart azomite
quart glacial rock dust

1 bag espoma tomato tone or garden tone (1 bag = 12 cups)
2 bags sweetened organic coconut (the kind you would use for baking, 
good sugar source and growth hormones)
2 quarts rock phosphate
3 quarts alfalfa
3 quarts kelp meal

when i compost my soil, i do it indoors in totes. i drill holes in the tote,
and cover the holes with breathable medical tape. this eliminates the
need to turn the compost. i bury a seedling heat mat in the tote and
crank it up, that gets the temps above 100F. the mat really cuts down
on time until the compost is ready.

for every "normal" watering-
our tap water comes out at ~pH 7.5, 130ppm. i use botanicare PBP
or general organics bio thrive flower as a pH down, at about 5-6 mL
per gallon.

for teas, 20 gallons worth-
2 cups EWC
15 grams cytoplus
2 pinches epsom salts
for veg, 1/2 rounded cup seabird guano
for flower, 3/4 cup Jamaican guano (i always did a rounded 3/4 cup so 
it was probably a level whole cup, lol)
for veg, 1 cup fish emulsion
for flower, 1/2 cup fish emulsion until week 5.

i like crystallized diatomaceous earth instead of perlite because it
makes the containers heavier. when they get top heavy during the
last few weeks of flower it really helps IMO. My favorite flowering
containers are 5 gallon smart pots with handles.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 15, 2014)

lilmafia513 said:


> for all cycles, i will PM you the link i read


MY Man,Wats up? 
Java I tried to be nice......


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 15, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I was surprised when I first learned that over-watering can cause a "claw"-like symptoms.
> 
> Good work OP
> 
> JD


@Javadog
The Downward claw...RT


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 16, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> MY Man,Wats up?
> Java I tried to be nice......


dodging rain drops and shaking these girls to keep the water off lol....outdoor is a pain sometimes lmao


----------



## keebo3000 (Sep 17, 2014)

Age old Grow/Bloom calmg and GoldenTree nutrients!!    





 enjoy! lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 17, 2014)

Raiderman,miss ya Bro.He used it.


----------



## keebo3000 (Sep 17, 2014)

keebo3000 said:


> Age old Grow/Bloom calmg and GoldenTree nutrients!!View attachment 3255744 View attachment 3255745 View attachment 3255746 View attachment 3255747
> 
> 
> 
> ...



60 mils base whether it grow or bloom
25 mils of golden tree in bloom 10 mils in grow
and 30 mils of calMG in 5 gallon jug


----------



## keebo3000 (Sep 17, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Raiderman,miss ya Bro.He used it.


yea I know , thats where I got the Idea to use it.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 18, 2014)

nice buds man, i need to get pics up of my outdoor purple trainwreck, she is looking mighty plump about now!!!


----------



## wascaptain (Sep 20, 2014)

hello friends, going back to soil from 5 gallon dwc. using happy frog and with added worm castings in 5 gal smart pots. 
plan on using teas as my added nutes. I use collected rain water even when running dwc for watering.
I have a question concerning rabbit poo. I raise a few rabbits and use the fresh droppings right into my veg garden, no problems with any type of burning.. what yall think of rabbit poo with pot? 
here's a pic of my purple from my last harvest with dwc, 1000w with 2 month veg...hoping to do better with this soil grow. the smoke is good but the taste aint what you would think..kinda harsh to me. that's the reason to try soil again.


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Sep 20, 2014)

Rabbit shit is excellent for cannabis cultivation.......usually no need for composting before use unlike other manures.

Good luck grower


----------



## indianajones (Sep 20, 2014)

the best worm castings i have ever used were greensense 
brand. the worms are fed rabbit poo, the rabbits are fed alfalfa. 

there are plans on the internet for building a worm bin right under 
a rabbit's cage, so their poo falls straight into the bin.


----------



## violence1982 (Sep 23, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.
> 
> Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
> and pics of results.
> ...


I am just starting to grow indoor and am wondering also what to use under a 600 watt indoor grow. Thank YOu


----------



## wascaptain (Sep 23, 2014)

how about rain water? my rain water has a ppm of 35 and 7 ph...I bubble it for a day before watering my plants. I make my teas with it too.


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Sep 23, 2014)

wascaptain said:


> how about rain water? my rain water has a ppm of 35 and 7 ph...I bubble it for a day before watering my plants. I make my teas with it too.


9 times out of ten I would prefer rain water over any municipality's offerings.........unless you live in Shanghai 

Be safe


----------



## indianajones (Sep 25, 2014)

test your tap, in my area it works really well if you use just a little 
bit of botanicare or general organics to bring the pH down from 
mid 7s to mid 6s. brings the ppm up to around 400-500.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 25, 2014)

violence1982 said:


> I am just starting to grow indoor and am wondering also what to use under a 600 watt indoor grow. Thank YOu


Good genetics...I do love my Rain catcher.Grew a plant for 4-5 weeks with it 10ppm and x2 airstones.No issues at all.
I use only rainwater when I have it,10 months out of the yr.Other 2 its froze or just to cold to mess with...


----------



## Bryon240 (Sep 25, 2014)

hello my well water has a ppm of 124 and a ph around 10+....I am using a 6month miracle grow but am changing back to ffof....does anybody know if the high ppm well water is a good thing or not?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 25, 2014)

6 month MG not good even if you vegged for 4 weeks and 2 weeks flower,Still would not use..Get The FFOF.

The ppm of well water, you would need it tested who knows whats in it! Not to mention the PH If i was you RO water only!


----------



## Bryon240 (Sep 26, 2014)

thanks,what is RO water,
Reverse osmosis (RO) is a water purification technology that uses a semipermeable membrane. This membrane technology is not properly a filtration method. In reverse osmosis, an applied pressure is used to overcome osmotic pressure, a colligative property, that is driven by chemical potential, a thermodynamic parameter
I just googled it...lol


PRO-100 - portable countertop reverse osmosis system with 100 gallon per day membrane (1 gallon in about 15minutes, 98% TDS reduction)

$299.00 suggested list, your cost - $169.00, with free refrigerator bottle, free TDS meter and free shipping (in contiguous U.S.).
is this what I should buy or is there a better "home made" version I could build??? thanks again.


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Sep 26, 2014)

Bryon240 said:


> thanks,what is RO water,


Reverse osmosis........the ultimate in water filtration, will bring your ppms down to zero(calcium/magnesium will need to be added/amended). Not cheap, but necessary if your water supply is questionable? If you use your well water on other plants with good results, then it's fine IMO.

Good luck grower


----------



## Nullis (Sep 26, 2014)

Reverse osmosis systems also waste a lot of water, as there is a waste or reject stream which contains the solutes. Some systems waste more than others.

If your tap/starting water isn't that bad or you just want to remove the chlorine/chloramines, you could just use a good activated charcoal/ion exchange filter. Brita/Pur are simple, tabletop examples of such filters but they sell more sophisticated/larger systems (many have dual filters) that handle higher loads. These are typically much cheaper than RO systems, they don't waste as much water and they do remove most of the chlorination, chlorination by-products, heavy metals, and various other toxic substances. They do not all remove fluoride, at least the most elementary strictly activated carbon ones won't although some filters employ an ion-exchange resin/deionizer or other technologies which make them more capable.



SOMEBEECH said:


> Good genetics...I do love my Rain catcher.Grew a plant for 4-5 weeks with it 10ppm and x2 airstones.No issues at all.
> I use only rainwater when I have it,10 months out of the yr.Other 2 its froze or just to cold to mess with...


I bring my barrel in at the first prospect of a deep freeze. First it gets emptied half way or as much as is needed to be able to lift it (still, with help). I fill as many 2.5 gallon jugs as I can and store these along with the barrel in a 3-season room. Then, if I need to, I pay attention to the weather and any chance that it could rain during the Winter months I just use a 5-gallon bucket to collect what I can and dump it in the barrel.

Anyone who does have a rain barrel, it should really by emptied before winter or at least not left full and secured to something. There are a couple reasons for this. One is to prevent damage to the barrel from water expanding as it freezes. The other reason is that these things can actually be dangerous, especially if they are chock full and unsturdy as they are very heavy when full.



Bryon240 said:


> hello my well water has a ppm of 124 and a ph around 10+....I am using a 6month miracle grow but am changing back to ffof....does anybody know if the high ppm well water is a good thing or not?


You probably live where the ground water flows through or the water table meets deposits of limestone. Acid rain or water saturated with carbon dioxide dissolves the lime and results in bicarbonates (calcium bicarbonate, magnesium bicarbonate) in the water. As fas as TDS 124 ppm isn't really that bad, although 10 seems like a very high pH for drinking water and that could be a problem. Say the pH of that water was 8 instead, it wouldn't be that bad. I generally tell people to add lime to their soil (instead of pH adjuster) unless they have really alkaline water, since such water typically has lime dissolved into it. So, you definitely wouldn't need lime or any Ca/Mg supplements under such circumstances, but the pH of that water is probably too high regardless unless you're growing in straight sphagnum peat moss.


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Sep 26, 2014)

Chlorine isn't as much of a concern as the cheaper alternative the municipalities are turning to.......but your correct on the large waste an ro system can create......definitely not environmentally conscious.

I doubt his ph is that high with such a low tds......something is inaccurate there IMO(calibrated pen?)


----------



## hyroot (Sep 26, 2014)

this one doesn't produce waste water

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Perfect-Water-Technologies-Home-Master-Jr-F2-Elite-SinkTop-Water-Filtration-System-in-White-TMJRf2E/203841387#product_description


britta and pur filters don't remove a thing. Ppm's stay the same.


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Sep 26, 2014)

hyroot said:


> this one doesn't produce waste water
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Perfect-Water-Technologies-Home-Master-Jr-F2-Elite-SinkTop-Water-Filtration-System-in-White-TMJRf2E/203841387#product_description
> 
> ...


Doesn't waste because it's not an RO system== won't lower your ppms 

Brita and pur remove some " baddies "just not a lot.......hence the price


----------



## gardengardian7 (Oct 22, 2014)

Beech did you ever do that recipe?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 22, 2014)

gardengardian7 said:


> Beech did you ever do that recipe?


YES,Found i could get the same results with just a few amendments.Not so costly.
If you go to Cannabis Country you will see my Shoreline,I got bud of the week. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCAQFjAA&url=http://www.cannabis-country.com/&ei=vw5IVK7WFIGSyASbqIKYBw&usg=AFQjCNG4ghq0aeAgXyME_Vvam_tKIU4Mxg&sig2=A8FJdnQhKanpTdczGaIDUw&bvm=bv.77880786,d.aWw
Heres the link...That was grown with ROLS.


----------



## gardengardian7 (Oct 22, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> YES,Found i could get the same results with just a few amendments.Not so costly.
> If you go to Cannabis Country you will see my Shoreline,I got bud of the week. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCAQFjAA&url=http://www.cannabis-country.com/&ei=vw5IVK7WFIGSyASbqIKYBw&usg=AFQjCNG4ghq0aeAgXyME_Vvam_tKIU4Mxg&sig2=A8FJdnQhKanpTdczGaIDUw&bvm=bv.77880786,d.aWw
> Heres the link...That was grown with ROLS.


Excellent work! Im deep in thought sir....


----------



## lilmafia513 (Oct 27, 2014)

I wouldn't call it a soil recipe as much as a compost pile blend.........
But, i accumulate grass clippings, soil from my garden, leaves, and food scraps, turned on a monthly basis.
Then in the spring, i take my pile and spread it out where it lays, in a rectangle shape. Plant my clones when they are about a foot tall, when they take to the spot, i top them and start bending and tying.....
That year i take more dirt out of my garden, pile it up to one side of my plot, and start over with grass clippings, and food scraps. Then in the fall i take the leaves and add them slowly over time while turning. When harvest hits, i take the remaining soil, what was once a pile, pile it up and return it to my garden. In the spring i start the process over again.
Here is my purple trainwreck from Humboldt county seeds organization after 10 weeks outdoor in my compost plot....It could have went another week or so but the temps dropped drastically here this year in october, she had to come down before the rainy season started lol


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 31, 2014)

Soil a and b from house and garden , bud blood , bud blaster, hygrozym , rapid start, snow storm, gravity, silica not silica blast but one that is 3% forgot the name. And roots organic soil


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 31, 2014)

333maxwell said:


> Nuthin fancy for me.. this is pretty representative for my norm of late using CFL and Miracle Grow 'All Purpose' from start to end. Only other thing I have in my bag of tricks is a simple PH litmus test, alcohol and h20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like some yummy granddaddy


----------



## Himel (Nov 3, 2014)

There are various types of brand available. Some have special types of nutrients made for the specific phase like grow, blooming and harvesting.

There are other important factors available like pH level or nutrient level. As my knowledge advanced nutrients add auto pH leveling chemical with their most of the product like pH perfect grow, bloom or micro. Prices are also reasonable. 

Some are made for bigger bud like Big Bud.

Also take care for checking nutrient level of plant too. So that you understand that your plant need more nutrient or it is overloaded. Nutrient meters can help you with it. Proper grow light for indoor gardening is another key factor. If you'll able to meet those criteria you'll get a good garden. It may give you good idea https://www.goodguysgardening.com


----------



## jsa pimp (Nov 5, 2014)

Pro-mix, advanced nutrients A+B + B52 + Kushie Kush for weeks 1-5. Replace Kushie Kush with Overdrive for weeks 5-8. All at 50% dosage.


----------



## Motherhugger (Nov 6, 2014)

jsa pimp said:


> Pro-mix, advanced nutrients A+B + B52 + Kushie Kush for weeks 1-5. Replace Kushie Kush with Overdrive for weeks 5-8. All at 50% dosage.


Now that's a HOT grow. Really nice, man.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## jsa pimp (Nov 8, 2014)

Motherhugger said:


> Now that's a HOT grow. Really nice, man.


Its not really that hot to be honest, ppm of nutrient solution is about 1200. If I do nutes one feeding and water the next I got too much yellowing. ProMix holds no nutrientional value.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 10, 2014)

PPM MEANS NOTHING..why? UNLESS.....
ANSWER.HERE.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 10, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> PPM MEANS NOTHING..why? UNLESS.....
> ANSWER.HERE.




HAVE EYE INFECTION.WHY CAPS R ON GUYS.
ANY 1 CAN ANSWER ....


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 10, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> HAVE EYE INFECTION.WHY CAPS R ON GUYS.
> ANY 1 CAN ANSWER ....


Wore some rubber gloves when I was fking with that jbg, Jamaican bat guano, earlier. I defiantly do not want to get anything weird popping up.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Wore some rubber gloves when I was fking with that jbg, Jamaican bat guano, earlier. I defiantly do not want to get anything weird popping up.


I KNOW RT.....A LOT OF PPL DO NOT GET THAT CHIT IS REALLY DANGEROUS.
BE LIKE ME GUYS WITH DAMN EYE INFECTION. GETTING NOSE PROTECTION SO I DONT BECOME 
BUBBLE BOY.

ADT CAN YOU ANSWER THE QUESTION?


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 10, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I KNOW RT.....A LOT OF PPL DO NOT GET THAT CHIT IS REALLY DANGEROUS.
> BE LIKE ME GUYS WITH DAMN EYE INFECTION. GETTING NOSE PROTECTION SO I DONT BECOME
> BUBBLE BOY.
> 
> ADT CAN YOU ANSWER THE QUESTION?


Um... ppm doesn't matter because you just go off what the plant tells you it wants. Start off with small doses and build up.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 12, 2014)

Does matter...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 12, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> PPM MEANS NOTHING..why? UNLESS.....
> ANSWER.HERE.


----------



## bbxww (Nov 12, 2014)

I try 2 keep it simple. Veg with at east 50% WCAST, perlite, MG SEEDLING mix and put an all blue LED UFO on it and watch how healthy the grow!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 12, 2014)

bbxww said:


> I try 2 keep it simple. Veg with at east 50% WCAST, perlite, MG SEEDLING mix and put an all blue LED UFO on it and watch how healthy the grow!


Wat ever works for ya.10ys plus inside..LED newest "Big" thing for growing.Take me @ my scale to long recover........ return on investment.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 12, 2014)

Been blessed,never been in no really bad trouble with the LEOS.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 12, 2014)

Drunk tank 30yrs ago,was enough.Froze! Why they do that chit?


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Nov 19, 2014)

Here's a tip...............stop buying BOTTLED ferts!...........stop paying for water!

*this only applies to growers who have access to water


----------



## paulbooneyan (Nov 21, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Does matter...


i agree...keeping track of ppms is crucial weather its ppms of the water you are starting with or ppms of your nutes/water mix (if you are using artificial nutes). Keeping track enables you to tune your feeding way closer to your limits. I've grown with dyna grow in soil and hydro and general organics in promix but i've gotta say super soil has been my favorite thus far. keeping close tabs on variables is my favorite part of indoor gardening.

Just finished reading the entire thread thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 2, 2014)

I have grown a cut for a month with nothing but rainwater.
With no signs of any issues.1 air pump and 2 stones.
100-120 ppm.It was in a DWC 5g bucket.



paulbooneyan said:


> i agree...keeping track of ppms is crucial weather its ppms of the water you are starting with or ppms of your nutes/water mix (if you are using artificial nutes). Keeping track enables you to tune your feeding way closer to your limits. I've grown with dyna grow in soil and hydro and general organics in promix but i've gotta say super soil has been my favorite thus far. keeping close tabs on variables is my favorite part of indoor gardening.
> 
> Just finished reading the entire thread thanks for the info everyone!


Stick around and help you seem to get it,More is not always better as far as nutes.
Beech


----------



## ekim046 (Dec 2, 2014)

alusash said:


> Organic baby.
> Worm castings and volcanic dust for veg
> Bat guano, sea bird guano, chicken guano and mollasas for flower.
> 
> ...


Im organic as well:
home made vermicompost
soft rock phosphate
seaweed kelp
ocean fertilizer ocean minerals
cottonseed meal (for alkali soil)
bio inoculants
mushroom compost
bat guano
and i may be missing one or two.


----------



## Mandragoras (Dec 6, 2014)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> blue planet, 2 part grow/bloom. have the booster, but it's not needed. also use mg 18-18-21 from veg to blooma and buds came out killer. soil kelloggs from lowes. no snake oils for me. use 4 gallon black potes


hi thre, in what frequency do you use this 18-18-21 and what is your feeding ec? like once every 3 waterings?


----------



## Mandragoras (Dec 6, 2014)

Po boy said:


> Jack's 20-20-20 all the way.View attachment 2807262


hey there! what is your feeding frequency? 1 feed every 3rd watering? oh, what is your feeding ec?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 7, 2014)

Mandragoras said:


> hi thre, in what frequency do you use this 18-18-21 and what is your feeding ec? like once every 3 waterings?


Feed/water/feed or water. . Great stuff


----------



## Po boy (Dec 7, 2014)

Mandragoras said:


> hey there! what is your feeding frequency? 1 feed every 3rd watering? oh, what is your feeding ec?


i grow mainly outside during late spring and early summer. i use 1 TBS of Jack's to one gallon of water about every 5 days or so, depending on how the plants look. i soil drench and then pour the solution over the leaves. GL


----------



## Terk1974 (Dec 19, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Drunk tank 30yrs ago,was enough.Froze! Why they do that chit?


Had that happen a few months ago, I'm with ya on that one 9 hrs was enough to last me a life time!


----------



## Heavy Consumer (Dec 24, 2014)

I posted a Q in another thread that prob' should have gone in here...

Has anyone used Rock Nutrients "Resinator" additive? I'm mildly curious about this product as I've just started looking into nutes and it seems to have only positive reviews online, which may or may not be legit'. (Seems kinda pricey)


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 26, 2014)

Heavy Consumer said:


> I posted a Q in another thread that prob' should have gone in here...
> 
> Has anyone used Rock Nutrients "Resinator" additive? I'm mildly curious about this product as I've just started looking into nutes and it seems to have only positive reviews online, which may or may not be legit'. (Seems kinda pricey)


I grow x10 at a time...cost 120 Organic scrogs,


----------



## burner49 (Dec 31, 2014)

I am kind of thinking what do I do I have 10 ak47 looking good in ffhappy frog 30 days young there autos I have fftrio nuts I am growing in a tent in my basement first time grow inside and its 22degrees out I've grown outside many times but the nuts are new to me???????


----------



## burner49 (Dec 31, 2014)

burner49 said:


> I am kind of thinking what do I do I have 10 ak47 looking good in ffhappy frog 30 days young there autos I have fftrio nuts I am growing in a tent in my basement first time grow inside and its 22degrees out I've grown outside many times but the nuts are new to me???????


----------



## Javadog (Dec 31, 2014)

I do not know that line of nutes....but I know that HF 
is a pretty rich soil and should not need too much food
early on....so you have time to get your answer. :0)

Good luck,

JD


----------



## burner49 (Dec 31, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I do not know that line of nutes....but I know that HF
> is a pretty rich soil and should not need too much food
> early on....so you have time to get your answer. :0)
> 
> ...


FF big bloom grow big tigerbloom in the past I grew outside with Mir grow.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 31, 2014)

Pullin ya chain Java.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey Beech. I hope that this is a great year for you and yours.

JD


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 1, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Hey Beech. I hope that this is a great year for you and yours.
> 
> JD


Thanks JD.Back at ya..Heard of any just Gotta have strains out [email protected]


----------



## Javadog (Jan 1, 2015)

Well, I lost the clones of my last Chem 4 OG from Cali Connection.
I am smoking the last of it....and looking at buying some more beans.

Holy Grail Kush is also just like it sounds. :0)

I fell on my face with some stricken clones I bought, but am
bouncing back now. :0)

JD


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 1, 2015)

Did a Blue Dream n a TC bean grow damn he has some badass beaners.
Id take his all day.The C-99 sinmints cross Shh dont say nothing to him.I need to call and Thank him.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 1, 2015)

Javadog said:


> I do not know that line of nutes....but I know that HF
> is a pretty rich soil and should not need too much food
> early on....so you have time to get your answer. :0)
> 
> ...


Me love HF... even Add to it, small bag Hi N and HI P and some other goodies.Its good all the way,,ALMOST.A Compost tea here and there..thats it.


----------



## burner49 (Jan 1, 2015)

Is HP good enough to go the whole way I hate doing nutes I know nothing about?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 1, 2015)

Answer.... is in the above post.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 1, 2015)

A nice compost tea will give it what it needs. HF is a nice rich soil.

Adding a sugar, for late N and perhaps flavor, can also happen.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 1, 2015)

This Jesus og has my eye Java.

Heard this place TGA had bags of Supersoil.... what they call it.It Probly would work for [email protected] Never tried tho,to easy to make a tea or throw some cal-mag in there.Heard it was a 100bucks a bag,which seems damn good,mine cost more. 

Theres a thread on here,about it.


----------



## AverageJoe88 (Jan 2, 2015)

BX-pro mix. 
FLORA NOVA
I don't use a ppm anymore.
I can mix with my eyes. Memorize the color.
I treat the newts like making ice tea.
Mix it light at the begining and darker as the plants progress.
Don't forget only fools give nutrients every water.
Nutrients twice and Water once and repeat all the way through (only one week of flush required this way).
Also save your ashes, plants love it.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2015)

That is some lovely TGA there Beech. I have loved all
of their stuff so far. I bought about 7 different breeds,
just a few beans of each to try as many out as I could.

That Jesus is another breed that is only available in packs.
....I gotta get some real dough...lol. I want to try Mickey Kush too,
and 9-lb Hammer, and.... :0)


----------



## RottieLvr (Jan 5, 2015)

Around day 55 from sprout and day 2 or 3 of flower now. Growing one northern lights and two strain hunters money maker plants. The NL plant is 2' tall and the SHMM plants are 16-18" tall. I have them elevated on little plastic containers I'm using FFOF for the soil, and Earth Juice Organic Line of nutrients. I've got my plants on a water, water, feed schedule. My tap water TDS is about 150. I let it sit for 24 hours before I use it, or add any nutes. All three plants are being fed the same dose of nutes at this point. I mix 1Tbsp Grow, 11/2tsp Bloom (first feeding), 1tsp Catalyst, per gallon of tap water. I plan on increasing the Bloom to 1Tbsp per gallon of water the next time I feed them. I forgot to get a TDS reading from the last batch of nutes, but the runoff tds was 845 if I remember correctly. I have the Microblast, Cal-Mag, Meta-K, and Ph adjuster, both synthetic and EJ natural. I'm learning that patience and a "less is more" attitude is what you have to have to grow excellent weed. They are thriving and don't appear to be in need of anything. The picture was taken January 2, 2015.


----------



## burner49 (Jan 6, 2015)

burner49 said:


> FF big bloom grow big tigerbloom in the past I grew outside with Mir grow.


----------



## burner49 (Jan 6, 2015)

I am using ffhf soil with those nutrients with ak47 autos grow big now 2nd app 26" tall!! 600watt tent,and a cold basement 9degrees out oh there 37 days old what next


----------



## burner49 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey anybody up?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey B. Quiet tonight. AK47 Autos huh. I grew autos for my first 
grow and recently popped all the freebie autos I had gotten over
the last few years.

How cold is it inside the tent? In So Cal I am not getting colors 
because I run the lights at night so it never gets that cold in there.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## burner49 (Jan 7, 2015)

burner49 said:


> Hey anybody up?





Javadog said:


> Hey B. Quiet tonight. AK47 Autos huh. I grew autos for my first
> grow and recently popped all the freebie autos I had gotten over
> the last few years.
> 
> ...


Oh its 67 degrees .


----------



## sourdordie (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey could any tell me if im facing any serious problems this is my first grow. Im running fox farm happy frog with a 600watt mh the tip are turning colors so i started my nutes 6tsp big bloom 3tsp grow big


----------



## sourdordie (Jan 14, 2015)

Heres a little big pic mite have to zoom in on the middle plant to see it but please help i will be switching to advance nutrients Connoisseur a and b


----------



## skywalkerAK (Jan 14, 2015)

sourdordie said:


> Heres a little big pic mite have to zoom in on the middle plant to see it but please help i will be switching to advance nutrients Connoisseur a and b


Eh sour plants look fine imo. There just Lil girls rite now. I've used ffhf in the past and it did the same thing. A lil nute burn but they did grow out of it. From my understanding ffhf and ffof both have plenty of nutes already in the soil to get the girls a couple weeks thru veg before you have to add anything. Hope this helps


----------



## yungd8383 (Jan 22, 2015)

I use ionic its a Michigan made brand. I use grow,bloom and there pk boost full strength outcome is great same as I was getting spending 3x's as much with 10/12 part nute lineups 32$ for a gallon


----------



## old shol4evr (Jan 25, 2015)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *1.5cubic feet Fox Farm Ocean Forest
> -38cups Wiggle Worms Earthworm Casting (1-0-0)
> -10cups Perlite-11tsp Rooters Mycorrhizae
> *Soil Base
> ...


do you mix all this together/let it sit for about 30 days and use/is this a soil mix were all you do is water with P H water and that's all.i'm curious because i'm tired of trying to figure out these blue planet nutrients .just want a soil that i just have to water like i did when i grew outdoors,you no sneek in there water and run.


----------



## sourdordie (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey could any one help me my tree is a little sick the strain is chemdawg


----------



## Javadog (Feb 9, 2015)

That photo is hard to tell....the nasty growth even whispers broad mite
toxin, but that is far less likely, so...what is your feeding schedule?


----------



## sourdordie (Feb 9, 2015)

2twice a week water once a day


----------



## Javadog (Feb 9, 2015)

Honestly, it looks over-fidgeted. I would let it dry out and see how it reacts.

Good luck!

JD


----------



## medicinehuman (Feb 10, 2015)

Don't trim anymore and after it dries out , flush for awhile. And yes good luck.


----------



## sloppyseconds (Feb 11, 2015)

Heavy Consumer said:


> I posted a Q in another thread that prob' should have gone in here...
> 
> Has anyone used Rock Nutrients "Resinator" additive? I'm mildly curious about this product as I've just started looking into nutes and it seems to have only positive reviews online, which may or may not be legit'. (Seems kinda pricey)


Rock Resinator imo shouldnt be used with cannabis it gives it a rosey cinnamony flavor but would work excellent say for Roses! It actually smells like roses and cinnamon!!! If synthetic i would only use nutrients specifically made for cannabis and heres 2 i know of Canna and Advanced theres others like Rhizoflora Terpinator ,but you gotta understand cannabis is only just becoming legal so theres no telling what lies ahead for "The Future Of Cannabis Nutes"!!! , If organic i would use Canna bio or Advanced mother earth or iguana or go cheap and collect each organic ingredient yourself kelp meal blood meal bone meal all tha meals Lol!!! But no matter what you use if you dont have good genetics it wont do you any good so dont go and buy expenssive nutrients thinking it will make your regs med grade and lets face it ppl the only true med grade is 100% ORGANIC!!!


----------



## sloppyseconds (Feb 11, 2015)

Never actually tried this its something im thinkin bout trying next time on one i will update that one!


----------



## sloppyseconds (Feb 11, 2015)

This one is probly better its organic


----------



## sloppyseconds (Feb 11, 2015)

its only for microbes and a hint of flavor


----------



## marquezmurder (Feb 14, 2015)

Is anyone on here? Im in the first week of flower, the ladies are in 10gal smartpots ffhf40%ffof40% and castings and hydrotone10%. currently using soil blast tea and age old organics bloom but thats about it. The ladies are on the full strength bloom being about 5ml per gallon. What else should I be using?


----------



## marquezmurder (Feb 15, 2015)

RottieLvr said:


> Around day 55 from sprout and day 2 or 3 of flower now. Growing one northern lights and two strain hunters money maker plants. The NL plant is 2' tall and the SHMM plants are 16-18" tall. I have them elevated on little plastic containers I'm using FFOF for the soil, and Earth Juice Organic Line of nutrients. I've got my plants on a water, water, feed schedule. My tap water TDS is about 150. I let it sit for 24 hours before I use it, or add any nutes. All three plants are being fed the same dose of nutes at this point. I mix 1Tbsp Grow, 11/2tsp Bloom (first feeding), 1tsp Catalyst, per gallon of tap water. I plan on increasing the Bloom to 1Tbsp per gallon of water the next time I feed them. I forgot to get a TDS reading from the last batch of nutes, but the runoff tds was 845 if I remember correctly. I have the Microblast, Cal-Mag, Meta-K, and Ph adjuster, both synthetic and EJ natural. I'm learning that patience and a "less is more" attitude is what you have to have to grow excellent weed. They are thriving and don't appear to be in need of anything. The picture was taken January 2, 2015.


Nice bro, and your post answered my question.


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 18, 2015)

What do you guys think of home and garden?

Im new to this but they seem to have a solid line up.

Root accelerator, big bud xl, green magic, soila and b, multi Zen, drip clean, shooting powder n top shooter?


----------



## marquezmurder (Feb 18, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> What do you guys think of home and garden?
> 
> Im new twatering s but they seem to have a solid line up.
> 
> Root accelerator, big bud xl, green magic, soila and b, multi Zen, drip clean, shooting powder n top shooter?


Whats your media? And for new at this guys I would say go with the fox farm line since it has a great water schedule.


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 18, 2015)

I already have h and g root accelerator and soil a and b coming. Hmm what to do, i was just going to use soil and do SCRoG. Open for suggestions.


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 15, 2015)

Root x rules. The entir h and g line tho is a lot. Go w rootX and great white to start. What's medium and lights?


----------



## Javadog (Mar 16, 2015)

Be Well SB


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 16, 2015)

sloppyseconds said:


> View attachment 3349058 Never actually tried this its something im thinkin bout trying next time on one i will update that one!


What dude?


----------



## Cylee (Mar 21, 2015)

On my first run ever recently i vegged in a 2x4x5.5 tent with a 400w mh
with 4inch pro filter and 4in stealth fan.
6 plants in 3 gallon root pouches (LOVE FAB POTS ARE FAB)
roots organic original soil to start. in veg used:
604A, hygrozyme, bio marine, diamond black, earth juice grow, bio weed, b-52/superthrive, voodoo, piranha, tarantula, carboload.
I foliar fed every other day (plain water every other day) with Fasilitor, Nitrozime, and floralicious.

The only problem i ran into was nitrogen toxicity which was easily spotted and corrected.

Into bloom i put a 600w HPS in the same 2x4x5.5 ft tent. i kept one plant in veg as a mother so have 5 in bloom tent in 3 gallon fabric pots.
stopped foliar feeding and started adding fasilitor in with the water at a higher dose to reduce stretching. and in the first 2 weeks only fed voodoo, piranha, tarantula, bud candy, carboload, earth juice bloom, bud ignitor, and stimul8er
on week 4 now they get 
EJ bloom, Bio marine, fasilitor, hygrozyme, bud candy, carbo load, sns 604B, bio bud, b-52, 
and adding microblast here and there as needed though my understanding is that the sns 604b makes micro elements more available.

For my first grow ever things are looking fucking gorgeous. i had gnats which have been treated with sns 203 as well as predetory nematodes and bugs are to a minimum, i thought i saw root aphids under the pots in the saucers but i reallllly believe that they are springtails or predatory mites. They are the size of a needle point and white and just move around in zig zag/circles. very minimal lower leaf damage hence why i dont think they are RA's. I fed a LOT of piranha so there was a LOT of fungus in my containers which springtails are attracted to so hopefully thats what they are. haha


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 22, 2015)

Glad to hear. Well doe on the homework and research prior to the grow. Just a tad more than tossing a seed in soil eh??


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 22, 2015)

sloppyseconds said:


> Rock Resinator imo shouldnt be used with cannabis it gives it a rosey cinnamony flavor but would work excellent say for Roses! It actually smells like roses and cinnamon!!! If synthetic i would only use nutrients specifically made for cannabis and heres 2 i know of Canna and Advanced theres others like Rhizoflora Terpinator ,but you gotta understand cannabis is only just becoming legal so theres no telling what lies ahead for "The Future Of Cannabis Nutes"!!! , If organic i would use Canna bio or Advanced mother earth or iguana or go cheap and collect each organic ingredient yourself kelp meal blood meal bone meal all tha meals Lol!!! But no matter what you use if you dont have good genetics it wont do you any good so dont go and buy expenssive nutrients thinking it will make your regs med grade and lets face it ppl the only true med grade is 100% ORGANIC!!!


All bout genetics. If clones quarantine for 2 weeks to be sure they are free of pests.


----------



## lonzo212 (Mar 26, 2015)

alusash said:


> Organic baby.
> Worm castings and volcanic dust for veg
> Bat guano, sea bird guano, chicken guano and mollasas for flower.
> 
> ...


 been reading bout mollasas...do you think it helps? brings out crystals when flowering??


----------



## Steve Jones (Mar 27, 2015)

Nutrient rich soil can only help to grow your strain/s whether it is of indoor or outdoor. Here I can refer the Eco Soil, which is designed with maximum capillary action as well as organic formula to provide sufficient nutrients for your indoor strain/s.
For more info, may visit here. I actually bought this one for me and get efficient result within a month _https://www.irrigationsystempots.com/eco-soil-30-lb-bag_


----------



## NoviceProGrow (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey guys! I'm new to RIU but I've found tons of helpful info on here. Personally I hate ff soils and will never use them again. My Dad used fox farms entire nutrient line up minus the foliar sprays forever with great results but I couldn't follow in dad's foot steps, because I want to do things better. I'm growing half of this crop for the first time in coco which I won't get into because this thread is about soil. My other half is grown in roots organic and i recently have switched to a fully synthetic fertilizer. Pure Essentials Black Label. I am so impressed with the results so far. I'm less then a week into flower and can already see the begging of little flowers where the nodes are. Pure essentials does come with a very easy feeding schedule but it shouldn't be taken to literally or you may burn the s out of certain strains. Organic seems to be this huge deal now but I'm liking synthetic! BTW for all of you out there that didn't know, FF nutrients aren't 100% organic and neither are general organics. The word organic makes people feel all warm and fuzzy but there's plenty of organic things out there that will kill you in less then a heart beat. Don't be afraid to use chemical nutes. Higher yields, better taste, stronger plants! Just flush flush flush! Good luck! The crop in the picture is from my work. It's an i502 garden in WA. They cram things in sog. Hardly room to walk but it's still a sight to behold. 50k watt lights per room, with 8 total rooms. Gnarly! Soil Grown with gho nutrients. Not the way I'd do things if i was in charge but we still grow a great product here.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 28, 2015)

lonzo212 said:


> been reading bout mollasas...do you think it helps? brings out crystals when flowering??


I believe that it is a good late flower N bump and, in theory, adds 
sweetness to buds. It does have plenty of nutrients in it as well.

I used it with my teas mostly.

Good luck,

JD

P.S. Welcome NPG. That grow looks crazy!


----------



## coloradocoolness (Mar 29, 2015)

Well.. I have fallen in love with roots organic soil. 

I use pretty much just Fox,farm,nutes.

Veg: grow big,big bloom, cal mag, kangaroos, microbe brew and super thrive. Also put worm castings on top.

Flower. Big bloom. Tiger bloom. Cal mag, bat gauno beastie buds, open seaseme, cha ching. And kangaroots..

Using ro water and 75%bottle suggested strength.


----------



## Cylee (Mar 29, 2015)

People think they are saving all this $$ using Molasses but honestly. Its not doing a whole lot at all.. The only thing that it really can do is help to feed the soil microbes which a HEALTHY plant already secretes plenty of sugars for the microbes via its roots.
One more thing, molasses is a simple carbohydrate, meaning it is broken down easily but doesn't contain many vitamins or good stuff. Complex carbs (like those in certain nutrient bottles) take a little longer to break down but these sugars contain the beneficial vitamins and minerals too.


----------



## marquezmurder (Mar 30, 2015)

Cylee said:


> People think they are saving all this $$ using Molasses but honestly. Its not doing a whole lot at all.. The only thing that it really can do is help to feed the soil microbes which a HEALTHY plant already secretes plenty of sugars for the microbes via its roots.
> One more thing, molasses is a simple carbohydrate, meaning it is broken down easily but doesn't contain many vitamins or good stuff. Complex carbs (like those in certain nutrient bottles) take a little longer to break down but these sugars contain the beneficial vitamins and minerals too.


Yay foodweb.


----------



## Hotshot123 (Mar 31, 2015)

A mixture of black cow, worm castings, rabbit, horse, and lime. Dyna-Gro Veg, direction on the bottle, and Bloom Dyna-Gro 3-12-6 1/2 strength first 5 weeks, than full strength after that- Nitro Lemon Haze, 11 weeks,1 day from 12-12 flip. Pull 12 oz from two plants.


----------



## Mr Roboto (Mar 31, 2015)

sourdordie said:


> Hey could any one help me my tree is a little sick the strain is chemdawg


Hows your temps? Is it too warm?


----------



## |irie| (Apr 9, 2015)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.
> 
> Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
> and pics of results.
> ...


Vermicompost if you can get it is the best thing since sliced bread  If you can make it yourself, it's the best thing since the orgasm lol. 
*Brand?* Homemade is the best. Try the buildasoil blend if you can't make it yourself.
*How much to use?* 1/4 of your base soil mix..
*Results?* TBC

http://buildasoil.com <- is about the only place you need to shop these days...
Quick shipping and they have everything, even vermicompost. 

I used to do a whole lot, but now I do a whole lots of nothing!

SomeBeech whats up old man?! Hope you still thriving in the woods somewhere 

Sincerely yours


----------



## Javadog (Apr 10, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Be Well SB


@|irie| 
Ditto Sir


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 18, 2015)

during veg i use super thrive 1 mil to 4 liter Terra Vega start at 2 mil per liter up to 5-6 mil per liter when they big stimulator 1 1mil per liter
flower i use Terra floors start at 2 mil per liter working up to 5 mil per liter and last few weeks reduce back down bud xl half strength first week of use and full strength for rest of use top shooter for one week at 35 mil per 25 liter ripen for 14 days before harvest use for 7-10 days depending on plant final week just water 
will upload schedule if get time to do one i always use Terra professional plus soil


----------



## Árboles verdes (Apr 19, 2015)

What happens if I don't use nutes during the whole grow?


----------



## marquezmurder (Apr 20, 2015)

Árboles verdes said:


> What happens if I don't use nutes during the whole grow?


hopefully you have a living soil or you will encounter quite a few problems. Read up mate


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 24, 2015)

Árboles verdes said:


> What happens if I don't use nutes during the whole grow?


THE PLANTS WILL STARVE and you wont end up with very good bud 
i did a grow before using hardly any nutes and the bud that came off it was airy and smalll and leafy


----------



## Árboles verdes (Apr 24, 2015)

What aré good soil nutes and good soil


----------



## marquezmurder (Apr 24, 2015)

Árboles verdes said:


> What aré good soil nutes and good soil


I would suggest, Happy frog And Ocean Forest, Coco Loco, Or roots organic
I have heard great things about Cyco nutes, and fox farm nutes IF you use the whole line.
I use Age old organics line, with an amended soil.
my next soil mix will be
1 bag of ffof
1 bag of ffhf
4 cups hydroton
4 cups perfect perlite by Fox Farm
1 cup Fish bonemeal
2 cups Partially water soluble KELP
2 cups eathworm castings
3tsp Myco Madness from Humboldt farms


----------



## Árboles verdes (Apr 25, 2015)

marquezmurder said:


> I would suggest, Happy frog And Ocean Forest, Coco Loco, Or roots organic
> I
> 
> 
> Awesome, on the fox farm can I just use big bloom, grow big and tiger bloom?


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 25, 2015)

Árboles verdes said:


> What aré good soil nutes and good soil


canna terra house and garden


----------



## Silky T (Apr 25, 2015)

333maxwell said:


> Nuthin fancy for me.. this is pretty representative for my norm of late using CFL and Miracle Grow 'All Purpose' from start to end. Only other thing I have in my bag of tricks is a simple PH litmus test, alcohol and h20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I was thinking about starting a new thread for this but maybe i'm in the right place. Since I am starting out waaaay behind the 8-ball being that my car is in the shop, I now have to live with my mother because we lost the house in December when my CL husband had a stroke. I am limited on everything, even privacy. But he and I were planning to take his "end of job bonus" and move to Colorado and retire growing weed. I decided to, at least, do that much in his honor. SO, here we go-- hitched a ride with moms to look for a dresser and talked her into taking me to Lowe's. "Promised her a rose garden" if she would turn a blind eye- she knew we were going to Co. to grow weed anyway. So, being as discreet as I could, trying to convince her I was only gonna grow one or two "small" ones (I have 15 seeds from the Netherlands coming next week) I could only buy what I remembered some of you guys talking about but I forgot the lime. I got Happy Frog potting soil with compost bark, peak moss and poultry litter. I bought a bag of bone meal and a bag of blood meal, 5 large black plastic pots for when they get too big for the house and I have to hide them in the back of the property, 5-6" peat pots for I don't know why, a bag of Perlite and a jar of Schultz Take Root, rooting hormone. And a 15-pound bag of Miracle Gro Potting Soil for her rose garden. Oh, and I bought some tall green plants to plant out back to cammo my plants in their final weeks. Now, can anyone tell me what I can do with what I've got and how much of each? What is the lime for? and what's "NPK and trace" you speak of? I like the idea of not having to do much of anything until the 2nd week in veg if I got that correct. Anyone?


----------



## marquezmurder (Apr 26, 2015)

I would say buy the whole line buddy, trust me


----------



## Árboles verdes (Apr 26, 2015)

I've been growing this plant with miracle gro and haven't used any nutes on it because I didn't have any, so I'm getting my nutes tomorrow, I was wondering if it's ok to start the nutes this far off?


----------



## marquezmurder (Apr 26, 2015)

Árboles verdes said:


> I've been growing this plant with miracle gro and haven't used any nutes on it because I didn't have any, so I'm getting my nutes tomorrow, I was wondering if it's ok to start the nutes this far off?


yea just remember to use 1/4 recommended dosage to start off becasue you have to introduce it to your plants, or you risk multiple other problems. also make sure your ph and ppm in your water is right, hope this helps


----------



## marquezmurder (Apr 26, 2015)

Silky T said:


> Okay, I was thinking about starting a new thread for this but maybe i'm in the right place. Since I am starting out waaaay behind the 8-ball being that my car is in the shop, I now have to live with my mother because we lost the house in December when my CL husband had a stroke. I am limited on everything, even privacy. But he and I were planning to take his "end of job bonus" and move to Colorado and retire growing weed. I decided to, at least, do that much in his honor. SO, here we go-- hitched a ride with moms to look for a dresser and talked her into taking me to Lowe's. "Promised her a rose garden" if she would turn a blind eye- she knew we were going to Co. to grow weed anyway. So, being as discreet as I could, trying to convince her I was only gonna grow one or two "small" ones (I have 15 seeds from the Netherlands coming next week) I could only buy what I remembered some of you guys talking about but I forgot the lime. I got Happy Frog potting soil with compost bark, peak moss and poultry litter. I bought a bag of bone meal and a bag of blood meal, 5 large black plastic pots for when they get too big for the house and I have to hide them in the back of the property, 5-6" peat pots for I don't know why, a bag of Perlite and a jar of Schultz Take Root, rooting hormone. And a 15-pound bag of Miracle Gro Potting Soil for her rose garden. Oh, and I bought some tall green plants to plant out back to cammo my plants in their final weeks. Now, can anyone tell me what I can do with what I've got and how much of each? What is the lime for? and what's "NPK and trace" you speak of? I like the idea of not having to do much of anything until the 2nd week in veg if I got that correct. Anyone?


NPK is your nutes and trace is trace elements found in water or replaced in RO water, calcium magnese and copper are just some. Lime helps balance Ph over long periods of time since its slow release.


----------



## Árboles verdes (Apr 26, 2015)

any info helps bro, thanks


----------



## innerG (May 8, 2015)

Am I being naive if I think I can get through a whole grow starting from clones by using just Grow Big and Tiger Bloom in FFOF?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 8, 2015)

innerG said:


> Am I being naive if I think I can get through a whole grow starting from clones by using just Grow Big and Tiger Bloom in FFOF?


not if you get some epsom salts or cal/mag. you can even get through a whole grow with just FFOF+FFBigBloom+epsom salts.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 8, 2015)

Árboles verdes said:


> I've been growing this plant with miracle gro and haven't used any nutes on it because I didn't have any, so I'm getting my nutes tomorrow, I was wondering if it's ok to start the nutes this far off?


thats actually impressive if you never had any deficiencies yet. and i wouldnt start any type of nutes unless she ask for it. she looks healthy, except for that crazy stretch. cfl's?


----------



## innerG (May 8, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> not if you get some epsom salts or cal/mag. you can even get through a whole grow with just FFOF+FFBigBloom+epsom salts.


Thanks for the reply - what/when do I do with the Epsom salts?

I'm 7 days into 12/12


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 8, 2015)

innerG said:


> Thanks for the reply - what/when do I do with the Epsom salts?
> 
> I'm 7 days into 12/12


i have no idea. you have to ask your plant that lol. if you look at deficiency charts to study them you will know when your plants are deficient with anything.


----------



## Dabsy551 (May 9, 2015)

alusash said:


> Organic baby.
> Worm castings and volcanic dust for veg
> Bat guano, sea bird guano, chicken guano and mollasas for flower.
> 
> ...


That mix sounds a lot what I was using outside and it worked great. i used a bit of mycorizhae and was getting roots growing above the soil into the hay. New to rollout up but I love your approach


----------



## s12 (May 10, 2015)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.
> 
> Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
> and pics of results.
> ...


You know any good fed system can return one as I'd like to try with new crop


----------



## Silky T (May 22, 2015)

333maxwell said:


> Nuthin fancy for me.. this is pretty representative for my norm of late using CFL and Miracle Grow 'All Purpose' from start to end. Only other thing I have in my bag of tricks is a simple PH litmus test, alcohol and h20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin' plant! I like the fact that you used MG bc I am a newbie and for some reason, I can't find any of those designer nutes and vitamins for soil, etc. etc. I live in Houston and you would think I could find it everywhere. I think someone told me that there was a Fox Farm store on the North side, but that's like going to North Carolina from Virginia here and it's not an easy, fun trip to begin with, just not worth it if I can use MG. I did buy some blood meal and bone meal last trip out because I had just read something about it the night before on RIU and thought I might need it. So far, I've been too scared to used it. I also only have MG and a pH tester. I used MG Organic potting soil for the beans and I am at 3 weeks- how do they look?    
What is the alcohol for?
Also, I'm concerned about the lights. I'm not sure what the first bulb I bought was bc I just bought it for the high lumens (2760) and I just bought another bulb, same reason, it was a compact bulb with 1600 lumens. So I've got roughly 3500 lumens on the 4 plants. I don't have a clue when to change to CFL and what lumens I am looking for to start veg. Also, should I change to a larger pot for veg? 
Have you seen that trick with a diaper for making really moist potting soil? Check out the vid on youtube about using diapers for planting. I did do that and added a little MG quick start to it and they seem to like it. Plus since I am an "over-waterer" this method keeps me from watering every time I look at them! I haven't watered in over a week now and the soil is still real moist and has the MG nutes in it. So far so good, but I'm getting into the tricky stage with appropriate lighting, pots, soil, etc for veg.


----------



## playermic (May 25, 2015)

Grow- gh floranova grow bloom-gh floranova bloom ff tiger bloom and ff bigbloom 100% organic


----------



## AllDayToker (May 26, 2015)

playermic said:


> Grow- gh floranova grow bloom-gh floranova bloom ff tiger bloom and ff bigbloom 100% organic


I would say that's not 100% organic.


----------



## playermic (May 26, 2015)

No FF big bloom is 100% organic.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 27, 2015)

personally wouldn't consider any of that bottled stuff 100% organic. Probably plenty of synthetics in there.


----------



## Árboles verdes (Jun 3, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> i have no idea. you have to ask your plant that lol.
> Where can I find these charts?


----------



## sidewing (Jun 8, 2015)

its really hard to get something that's really organic.. i think natural would be a better goal. and most synthetics are considered natural, since they are in the raw salt form. as far as the plant is concerned it cant tell the difference between where the food is coming from, whether it be immediately available in the form of a raw salt, or needing to be broken down in the form of a meal (guano etc).

That being said, soemthing about the soil aspect definitely provides a better flavor profile. something is missing in hydro that soil provides that results in a smoother flavor in my opinion. but i don't think it has anything to do with the nutrient form.

in soil, i prefer to start with a good base soil like roots organic, has enough to carry the plant through the first month assuming you're using a proper pot size.. then top dressing once with guano, blood meal, fish bone meal, alfalfa meal, sea kelp, and azomite.

give em some microbial tea (AACT) couple times through flower as well.

that's the best way in my opinion.. results will be the same or better than all those bottled watered down lines, and you'll be saving a ton of money on your nutrients. more money in doesn't equal better product.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 22, 2015)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *1.5cubic feet Fox Farm Ocean Forest
> -38cups Wiggle Worms Earthworm Casting (1-0-0)
> -10cups Perlite-11tsp Rooters Mycorrhizae
> *Soil Base
> ...


beech and i think alike.................your welcome..................


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 22, 2015)

sidewing said:


> its really hard to get something that's really organic.. i think natural would be a better goal. and most synthetics are considered natural, since they are in the raw salt form. as far as the plant is concerned it cant tell the difference between where the food is coming from, whether it be immediately available in the form of a raw salt, or needing to be broken down in the form of a meal (guano etc).
> 
> That being said, soemthing about the soil aspect definitely provides a better flavor profile. something is missing in hydro that soil provides that results in a smoother flavor in my opinion. but i don't think it has anything to do with the nutrient form.
> 
> ...



Ive smoked hydro and organics.............i wont try to understand why organics taste feel so much better, that being said hydro is great for bag appeal, but this lover of headies wants a large jar of organic fire alien kush nugs over ANY hydro hightest out there. just an opinion.


----------



## strainbank (Jun 25, 2015)

@AptusBX hey man are you using aptus plant tech for those plants? those look super legit!


----------



## strainbank (Jun 25, 2015)

@333maxwell damn dude that little plant looks bad ass, where those local genetics? i guess if you grow well and have a clean room maybe the nutes dont matter as much? im new to growing and starting a new inhouse grow and waiting for my first outdoor grow to finish.


----------



## boogie4200 (Jun 27, 2015)

[anyone know how much powered lime stone to add to a gallon of potting soil...im having acid soil problems..


----------



## strainbank (Jun 27, 2015)

i cant really answer this exactly, but id think if youre having problems, reducing your mixture by 50% is a good start. just allows you to keep your mixing proportions in even amounts for calculations and if you dont notice a change for the better you can reduce by 50% again. what are you growing @boogie4200 ?


----------



## LordRalh3 (Jun 27, 2015)

Espoma Bulb Tone, from start to finish with my random calmag/protekt that I still have 3/4 of a gallon of each


----------



## DazeTheHipHopJunkie (Jul 8, 2015)

Jerry68W said:


> Same here, though not quite as many guanos ... But I'm new to this
> 
> Last grow I used AN Sensi A&B (ph perfect), Big Bud, Bud Candy, Overdrive, and B-52 (I think that was all of it) at about 50% - 75% strength for flower. For veg I used straight Happy Frog. That was my first indoor grow, and it went really well actually. I was happy with the nutrients, but I want organic just because I do, so no more of that for me. That really was a killer first grow though
> 
> ...


Yummm


----------



## BOB4TUNA (Jul 10, 2015)

Guano. Sunleaves brand the full line.

Flowering stage I add
Indonesian bat
tiger bloom
cal mag
bio root
coca cola (seriously)
humbuldt 0-0-22


----------



## wwrockyou (Jul 12, 2015)

BOB4TUNA said:


> Guano. Sunleaves brand the full line.
> 
> Flowering stage I add
> Indonesian batView attachment 3456941
> ...


Things go better with coke.
Can you explain. Thanks


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 12, 2015)

wwrockyou said:


> Things go better with coke.
> Can you explain. Thanks


Good soil growth
Lol


----------



## BOB4TUNA (Jul 12, 2015)

wwrockyou said:


> Things go better with coke.
> Can you explain. Thanks


Sure. I don't know what u guys use for a fertilizer in bloom but I try to stay organic. Which most synthetic ferts are a ph down. I use spring water and my ph is 7 from the spring. The coca cola is a solid 4.4 ph and has a lot of malasses and some k. And the wonderful sugar we all try to find. I also use the coke in week 4 when the salts are built up in the roots. It dissolves salt.

Somebody seen me making my teas the other day and he laughed his ass off and said that in Colorado they use Dr pepper. I found the benefits while goofing around with ph strips. I get tons of crystals on my buds and I'm organic.


----------



## HighTimesJudge (Jul 13, 2015)

... love the pics guys!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 13, 2015)

I liked the Espoma reference. I used Plantone outside in the garden.
I love all the beneficials they add.

JD


----------



## cowboyferg (Jul 19, 2015)

mg potting soil veg and flowering for vef was mg all purpose 30-10-10after 30 days..flowering I went jacks classic bloom booster 10-30-20 cal-mag sum grandmaws unsulfured molasses ran into a lil ph problem (low ph) so I grabbed sumespoma organic garden lime


----------



## noysy (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone used biobizz ?


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi I need help with this grow I am going to transplant for flower and the soil is.

Ph 6
Soil 11-5-18
Flower nutes+cal/mag 4-2-4
Later pk 13-14

I this ok?


----------



## Craig1969SS (Jul 28, 2015)

alusash said:


> Organic baby.
> Worm castings and volcanic dust for veg
> Bat guano, sea bird guano, chicken guano and mollasas for flower.
> 
> ...


Oh absolutely not, I'm doing my first one and holy cow! I can't believe this kind growth is happening in 5 gallons of soil without getting burned. All it takes is a well areated 5gal bucket and a filter sock or tube and even that's not required either. I'm using rootballs from the male plants, a scoop from the mulch pile along with your mentionables, it all goes in the sock with a splash of molasses. You can use it in a few hours. The best advice I received is to leave them alone and don't overwater them


2rollingstoned said:


> I am going to brew my own mix for a tea instead of buying ready made stuff. Trousers has a good looking recipe going on! I think I am gonna use the dwc rubbermaid container that I start out using for hydro and get tired of changing all that water and so forth and always end up putting them in soil lol. I have a bad back and I can't lift those containers full of water all the time. So I think I will use the dwc container and let it bubble in there and just dip it out and give it to the girls.
> 
> And is this correct this stuff is only good for a few days??[/QUOTE
> Yes, I start over after after a few days. Avoid the bonemeal, it stunk my house up big time. It's the only organic that really has a funk to it. Most others you won't notice


----------



## IainJSimpson (Jul 28, 2015)

anyone got experience with biobizz? suggested measurements please


----------



## Javadog (Jul 28, 2015)

None, but wishing you luck all the same.

"The best advice I received is to leave them alone and don't overwater them" == Awesome Advice!


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 4, 2015)

Nobody uses HCC products? These products are the best of the best! Let's see here..
0-0-30
epsom salt
flora nova grow and bloom
various soluble micro nutrients for my soil. 

Who knows what HCC is?


----------



## dscorpion (Aug 19, 2015)

IainJSimpson said:


> anyone got experience with biobizz? suggested measurements please


I've googled around one time and there's an experienced grower called OldTimer1 (later made his own Plant Magic OldTimer fert line).

OT1'S schedule

right, no feed up until flower as you should be gradually re-potting therefore using the nutes in the medium

then when you go 12/12

start with 1ml grow & 1ml bloom p/l
wk 2- 1ml grow & 2ml bloomp/l
wk3- 1ml grow & 2ml bloom but add a one off feeding of epsom salts (1tsp for 10 litres)
wk4 1ml grow 3ml bloom

then when the pistils are about 50% red
go 2ml grow & 1ml bloom


----------



## Craig1969SS (Aug 20, 2015)

origamislivingsoil said:


> Greetings from Origami,s Living Soil , i have great news for all growers , we will have on kickstarter a prototype soil we are introducing into the market that i am confident will change the soil market as we know it . Origami,s Living Forever Soil for plants , Water Only System , a organic potting soil that is simple to use ,and can be reused FOREVER------Origami,s Living Forever Soil for indoor or outdoor potted plants , Water Only System , a organic potting soil that simple to work , and can be reused FOREVER ! So what make this potting soil different than your average potting soil or even a deluxe organic potting soil you can buy at your local grow shop . The main reason is that Origami,s Living Forever Soil is ALIVE !! This life made up of billions of different types of bacteria , fungi , and much more. They are the real driving force that make a plant healthy , with large yield and superior quality , and most important HAPPY .This is how plants where designed to grow, to their fullest genetic potential .
> Here is the link for anyone wanting a closer look at the soil of the future . thanks EARTHMAN
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/616400513/357124444?token=7f20d457


Here's an idea.....quit spamming your bullshit reusable "soil of the future ". Your punctuation sucks too you pile of stool. Here's an idea take a shit and put it in your soil and see what grows


----------



## Craig1969SS (Aug 20, 2015)

origamislivingsoil said:


> Greetings from Origami,s Living Soil , i have great news for all growers , we will have on kickstarter a prototype soil we are introducing into the market that i am confident will change the soil market as we know it . Origami,s Living Forever Soil for plants , Water Only System , a organic potting soil that is simple to use ,and can be reused FOREVER------Origami,s Living Forever Soil for indoor or outdoor potted plants , Water Only System , a organic potting soil that simple to work , and can be reused FOREVER ! So what make this potting soil different than your average potting soil or even a deluxe organic potting soil you can buy at your local grow shop . The main reason is that Origami,s Living Forever Soil is ALIVE !! This life made up of billions of different types of bacteria , fungi , and much more. They are the real driving force that make a plant healthy , with large yield and superior quality , and most important HAPPY .This is how plants where designed to grow, to their fullest genetic potential .
> Here is the link for anyone wanting a closer look at the soil of the future . thanks EARTHMAN
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/616400513/357124444?token=7f20d457


No we would not like to create a new thread about some bullshit reusable soil. Take a hike


----------



## TefHef73 (Aug 20, 2015)

I usually grow with Pro Mix Hp using Blue Planet Nutrients, but I recently switched to Roots Organic soil and they included their Roots Organic Buddha Grow and Buddha Bloom Nutrients. My question is, since I'm using the roots soil, would it be best to use their nutrients also, or can I continue with Blue Planet? I'm growing Purple Cheese and Hijack, both autos, in a 4x4 tent, under 400w hps. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ZoBudd (Aug 21, 2015)

Has anyone tried Veganix? It"s Kyle Kushman's new, or relatively new, line of nutes. I'm getting ready to switch from General Organics/General Hydroponics to either Veganix or Humbolt. 
Even my local shop is phasing out GH -- "Monsanto" and "organics" really don't jive with a lot of folks.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Aug 25, 2015)

*General Hydroponics Flora Series QT - FloraGro, FloraBloom, and FloraMicro, 32 oz each*

$38 on Amazon. Lasts me a year (or more) growing 6-10 autos perpetual all year indoors under a 600hps, using FFOF soil in 1 gallon grow bags.

I hit them with 1cc gro, 4 ccs micro, and 5 ccs of bloom per gallon of water. (get a 10 cc syringe) Does dandy for my grows. Start when flowers start. KISS

I find it hilarious when people load up on Bud Grow, Bud Balls, Big Balls, Flower Candy, Grow Huge, Big Trics, Blow Big, X-mas Tree, Cum Huge, Dr. Big Bud, Viagra Green, Nugget Bucket, Sugar Me Up, Drop That Snow, Big Boner, Bud Explode....................................... You get what I'm saying.

   Just sayin. Not all that shitty for Autos. AKRs and Berry Ryder on the right.

YOU DON'T NEED ALL THE BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## Craig1969SS (Aug 25, 2015)

Those look damn good for 1gal grow bags man. Your system works well for you. I agree about all the bs. You can dump a truck full of money buying those hilarious names you ran down...and for what? Right on man!


----------



## HighLowGrow (Aug 25, 2015)

Actually the one on the right is a 1 gallon hard pot from the nursery. Older pic. I've since switched over to the 1 gallon grow bags. Ya I grow these all the time like this. Nothing huge. I max out at about 2 ozs each dried.


----------



## DABINsinceDABINbeenDABIN (Aug 27, 2015)

Ha, FloraGrow and Microgrow with a very slight mix of bloom for veg.. Use vinegar for PH down, and try to avoid baking soda but I use it as a PH up when I must. I use more vinegar then anything, I've also used RapidGrowth Root Stimulate for the first 2 weeks... works great, ocean forest soil.


----------



## Dboi87 (Aug 28, 2015)

You guys sort of touched on ppm levels but then it just died off. I recently bought a meter so that I can be more exact when feeding and also so that I could more easily switch nutrient brands and give a fair comparison.

I was wondering what range you guys normally keep you ppm reading within. I fully understand all the variables that can impact this range, but like I said I just was curious where you guys keep your readings.

In the past before my meter I would feed 1 or 2 ml of dyna foliage pro and had decent results. With my tap water coming in at around 160 ish, 1 ml of foliage pro would bring a gallon up to about 320 ppm. Looking around though, I see guys claiming they use up to 1400 ppms sometimes more. I'm guessing that has to be hydroponics only? Otherwise I've been seriously underfeeding...

Lately on some plants, I've been using organic/semi organic products that all work well.
1. Fox farm Marine Cuisine/American pride (I prefer the marine cuisine)
2. Chickity doo doo
A. Jobes organic

I've used each exclusively and at mixed with the others. One application just before flower has worked wonders for me. Just water until harvest.


----------



## Craig1969SS (Aug 29, 2015)

1400 ppm is far too high to maintain you'll choke your plan


----------



## Dboi87 (Aug 29, 2015)

According to the dyna feeding chart, hydro calls for, at its highest point somewhere in the 1400 range. In its soil chart the highest rate is in the mid 500s


----------



## Craig1969SS (Aug 30, 2015)

I like the fox farm 3 part / water only. U using 5 gal pots?


----------



## coldrain (Sep 2, 2015)

Veg:

Age Old Grow (12-6-6), 10mil per gallon of water.

Flower:

Botanicare Pure Blend Pro soil formula (1-4-5), 10mil per gallon of water
Maxicrop, 10-15mil per gallon
Myco Madness mycorrhizal fungi, 1/4tsp per gallon of water

Late flowering (last 2-3 weeks):

Mad Farmer MOAB (0-52-32)

Grow stores sell a lot of overpriced crap that you don't need. They just want your money. I have been using this regimen for quite some time and I get excellent results. If anyone has any input, or thinks that I should be using something that I'm not using please let me know.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 3, 2015)

If you are getting "*excellent results*", why would you say this - "*or thinks that I should be using something that I'm not using please let me know*."

lol - just fukn with ya. How much of the Mad Farmer per gallon? Photos or Autos?


----------



## CriticalJackAttack (Sep 3, 2015)

A pleasant day master growers!

First-off, I'm a noob. Be kind please. 

Hey, are these water-soluble nutes, with their specific NPKs, enough to cover the growth stages of Jack Herer? I'm kinda limited as to what to use for nutes and these are probably the best choices for me in our local market. One also has to consider that I don't have the luxury of local grow shops that cater to "plant-specific" nutrient choices (i.e. "Foxfarm" etc.). All I have are these, rather generalized, fertz:

Seedling:

I'm sticking with my Humus soil with a mixture of 20% bat guano and a bit of compost. I'm just going to water it with regular tap since our water here is really good according to some sources. As for veg...

Here's my Veg fert:

 

Here's my flowering fert:

 

Are these NPKs enough to sustain my Jack Herer strain plants?


----------



## noysy (Sep 3, 2015)

My lineup is as follows;
     

Works wonders with the right feeding schedule.


----------



## CriticalJackAttack (Sep 3, 2015)

noysy said:


> My lineup is as follows;
> View attachment 3492075 View attachment 3492076 View attachment 3492077 View attachment 3492078 View attachment 3492079
> 
> Works wonders with the right feeding schedule.


Hey, thanks man but these ferts aren't really available out here. I was just wondering if what I attached in my original post is enough to cover the nutrient needs of my plants? Thanks!


----------



## Smokenpassout (Sep 6, 2015)

I like Iguana Juice two part grow and bloom for soil.


----------



## Madjohnworld (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi I'm new here and to the growing community. I want to know what kind of soil to get and what kind of stuff do I need to put in the soil. I see a lot of talk about "guano this guano that" and I've never seen any cans of guano being sold anywhere ever. So where is all this poop located and what is a good mix for what I can find relatively easy?... Please help


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 8, 2015)

kelp teas, alfalfa teas, worm casting teas, vermicompost teas, No bottles, no synthetics. Very easy and fantastic product results. True organics for the win!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 8, 2015)

this
 creates this
 try it with both hps/and mh the whole grow.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 8, 2015)

Is it plausible to top dress the soil with mycos every so often or only apply to the roots when transplanting?


----------



## Madjohnworld (Sep 8, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> this
> View attachment 3495781 creates this
> View attachment 3495785 try it with both hps/and mh the whole grow.


Where would I be able to find those materials in wal-mart?


----------



## Madjohnworld (Sep 8, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> Is it plausible to top dress the soil with mycos every so often or only apply to the roots when transplanting?


What are Micros?


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 8, 2015)

Madjohnworld said:


> What are Micros?


Mycos as in mycorrhizae.


----------



## Madjohnworld (Sep 8, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> Mycos as in mycorrhizae.


Sounds great for the roots when you transplant I guess, Idk what putting it on the top soil may help very much but I wouldn't use more than recommended. It would be nice to know if someone could answer that


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 9, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> Is it plausible to top dress the soil with mycos every so often or only apply to the roots when transplanting?


Only when transplanting, topdressing will only be a waste.

It has to come into direct contact with the roots.

If your pot gets dried out, there is a chance you could sprinkle some down the sides as the soil pulls away from the sides of the pot. Normally you don't want to allow your soil to get that dry though, and honestly don't know how much help it would do.

Like I said, main focus is getting it root contact, which is basically only when you transplant.


----------



## Madjohnworld (Sep 9, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> this
> View attachment 3495781 creates this
> View attachment 3495785 try it with both hps/and mh the whole grow.


So am I mixing those separately with 20 gals a piece


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2015)

It's one big batch, read the picture recipe top to bottom thoroughly, no wal-mart wont carry what you need for these recipes sorry. I dont frequent walmart.


----------



## Madjohnworld (Sep 9, 2015)

So these are sold in botanical garden shops?


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 9, 2015)

Amazon will have pretty much everything


----------



## Madjohnworld (Sep 9, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Amazon will have pretty much everything


Is would Amazon flag you for any of it?


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 10, 2015)

Madjohnworld said:


> Is would Amazon flag you for any of it?


No idea. I've been ordering a lot of my supplies, even lights, off Amazon for years. If you looked at my purchase history you can most likely tell what I'm doing if you're not completely clueless.

If they wanted to do something about it they will/would have by this time. I'm just a small fish in a giant ocean of growers. I think they have better things to do.

I mean things need to change dramatically/out of the blue, to bring up any red flags. Like thousands upon thousands of dollars spent in a short amount of time. Just like your electrical company and the amount of electricity you use. Except they are much more likely to turn you in.

Glad I live in such a cheap electricity area. Our rate is like a 20th of a penny per kwh. Makes my running of lights stupid cheap.


----------



## BLVDog (Sep 11, 2015)

i like humbolt county's own


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 11, 2015)

HighLowGrow said:


> *General Hydroponics Flora Series QT - FloraGro, FloraBloom, and FloraMicro, 32 oz each*
> 
> View attachment 3486465$38 on Amazon. Lasts me a year (or more) growing 6-10 autos perpetual all year indoors under a 600hps, using FFOF soil in 1 gallon grow bags.
> 
> ...



Nice Wakeboat. Is that a Nautique?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 14, 2015)

Feeel like were taking baby steps with this cat when he should be gulpig this info like a fat kid eats cake.......just sayin broski from the mostski1..........................................................


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 14, 2015)

I have some things to do tomorrow and my plants need watered/fed. Would it be a bad idea for me to mix up my nutes late tonight before I go to sleep so I can water in the morning before I leave? If this is do-able, would it be okay to get the ph dialed in tonight or should I get the ph levels balanced in the morning right before I water? Thank-you.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 16, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Feeel like were taking baby steps with this cat when he should be gulpig this info like a fat kid eats cake.......just sayin broski from the mostski1..........................................................View attachment 3499749







i realize i can see it in your eyes!


----------



## goodro wilson (Sep 17, 2015)

Im no pro but after growing about 6 or 7 years I found a little regimine I try to stick to
I give only water for first 3 or 4 weeks (from seed) 
Then at about week 4 ill spray with some garden safe neem oil that I believe has nutes in it bc after applying to foliage they always get extra green .....neem goes hard 
I like to use great white for mycos when I go from party cup to one gal and again at transplant to final pot
Also around 4 or 5 weeks ill topdress with alfalfa meal and feed an aact with kelp meal alfalfa meal wormcastings molasses usually make my veg teas lighter and try to make them more bacterial
I like veg at least 8 weeks so I will omly end up feeding teas 2 or 3 times in veg 
Once I flip to 12/12 I top dress with kelp meal and a dry fert like jobes organic or espoma garden tone or I like rose tone for flowering pretty much any combo of dry fert 
Also at the flip I will switch teas to a more fungal dominated mix and also water with tea every watering
after few weeks of flowering I topdress with wormcastings and an epsom salt foliar feeding 
For heavy feeding strains ill add more general pupose dry fert at about 3_4 weeks 
Also once I get a strain dialed in I will add more or less dry fert to my soil mix 
I throw all types of stuff in my teas and its fun to experiment with them
Thru end of flowering I feed teas right up until harvest no flush 
I usually get a cool little soil web goingand I get better results than I ever did with bottled ferts (gh 2part, ff 3 part) I still play with gh for dwc 
I thinks thats about all I do to all strains some that are cal/mag hogs will need their soil amended but takes a few runs to see what strains like 
Maybe this will help someone 
Try it


----------



## smoker61904 (Sep 18, 2015)

This is my first Scrogg. Using Happy Frog soil no nutes . I've had problems using bloom before even at quarter serving . Big Buddha bloom roots organic or pure blend pro botanicare so I'm only gonna feed late in flower . Using tap water . Any help would be much appreciated. These I started on sep 6th. AK 47 and a Cherry pie. Clones. Using 600 Hps digital hood light with 6 inch hurricane , fan controller . 4x4 ect 96 watt 2ft T 5 For veg 8,000 lumens 4 bulb clone light


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 18, 2015)

smoker61904 said:


> This is my first Scrogg. Using Happy Frog soil no nutes . I've had problems using bloom before even at quarter serving . Big Buddha bloom roots organic or pure blend pro botanicare so I'm only gonna feed late in flower . Using tap water . Any help would be much appreciated. These I started on sep 6th. AK 47 and a Cherry pie. Clones


How large are the squares on your net? 

They look quite large


----------



## smoker61904 (Sep 18, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> How large are the squares on your net?
> 
> They look quite large


I'm using trellis net from hydro store I have extra hanging down I can double up to make them smaller square? I leave water out for 24 hour to evaporate some chlorine too.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 18, 2015)

smoker61904 said:


> I'm using trellis net from hydro store I have extra hanging down I can double up to make them smaller square? I leave water out for 24 hour to evaporate some chlorine too.


Don't know the inch by inch on the trellis net.

Just saying they look large, my net I made is 2 inch by 2 inch squares. All about getting that shit flat, your net should be fine.


----------



## smoker61904 (Sep 18, 2015)

I put the package in the trash already. Thinking 4inch by 4 inch. Thanks though !


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 18, 2015)

smoker61904 said:


> I put the package in the trash already. Thinking 4inch by 4 inch. Thanks though !


Nothing a simple tape measure couldnt solve haha

Yeah just throwing my 2 cents. A grow so small I would think would benefit off a small squared scrog, but shit what do I know I've only done grows in a smallish spaces, all I know is experience


----------



## smoker61904 (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah I do outdoor. All from seed . I got gorilla glue seeds and girl scout from my profile pic nug . Those will be used next for indoor. But I usually fill the tent within the first two weeks of flower . Last try one plant got too big. So Scrog is my only way


----------



## smoker61904 (Sep 18, 2015)

The net is 6 inch by 6 inch square . Is that too big for plat to move through?


----------



## smoker61904 (Sep 19, 2015)

Made a spider web net


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 19, 2015)

smoker61904 said:


> Made a spider web net


That should work very well, looks better.


----------



## smoker61904 (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks brotha . Nice and tight . Do I higher the net with plants or keep it at a certain height or level ?


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 23, 2015)

smoker61904 said:


> Thanks brotha . Nice and tight . Do I higher the net with plants or keep it at a certain height or level ?


Rule of thumb I saw online was something like 8 inches above the pot for indicas and 12 for sativas, I have no idea. The lower you have it the faster the screen will fill is my thought. You just have to judge it by the space you have and how much the plant with stretch. The goal is to fill the screen solid with tops, nice and even.


----------



## DonYoung (Sep 28, 2015)

What do u guys think about me using this soil in my indoor grow room


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 29, 2015)

i know ,i know i know guys but someone sent this to me on tha tube and insisted that i give them feedback lol, now that ive done so i'd like to hear your guys thoughts on this........


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 1, 2015)

http://news.stanford.edu/pr/2015/pr-worms-digest-plastics-092915.html


----------



## BLVDog (Oct 6, 2015)

Two awesome products


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 14, 2015)

also guys check this out........http://www.amazon.com/Pumpkin-Sunflower-Protein-Powder-Gerbs/dp/B00JLKUAQ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1444842880&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=flax+seed+meal&psc=1


----------



## Solar Flowered (Oct 15, 2015)

Here is my feeding chart for Sour Diesel outdoors.. You can also check it out on YouTube as well.. just search for: *Episode 2 - Hazards of a Heat Wave*

Thank you!


----------



## Smokenpassout (Oct 17, 2015)

In soil....Advanced Nutrients Iguana grow and bloom as base nutrients (up to 3/4 strength). Supplimental nutrients would be:
Bud Ignitor- full 
Big Bud-full
Organic B- half strength through veg only
Wet Betty-half strength throughout 
Botanicaire Sweet- 5-8 ml
Cal Mag Plus- 4ml per gallon
Overdrive-full
Botanicaire Pure Blend Tea- 5ml per gal.


----------



## sean Naylor (Oct 22, 2015)

I stopped using miracle grow because i find the bud has a harsh acid taste and kills the throat. I use all potting mix, vermiculite etc and add my nutrients. NOt only do I get a better yield the bud are full and smoke tasting.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 25, 2015)

I have found Espoma products to be very good.

I liked the amount of bacterial species they include in their Plantone
that I use on vegetables.

Just got back online after a couple of months. 
Hoping that all are well.

JD


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 16, 2015)

*Ionic Grow, Bloom and PK Boost.*
Nutrients I'll be using, ordered off eBay as a package deal £22 including delivery. Comes with a schedule.

Not very much comes up about it In a search but the reviews I've read are all positive.


----------



## Puff McDanks (Nov 18, 2015)

Since I can't order stuff online I'm thinking of going with jacks classic blossom booster. Anyone ever use this? Closest store that sells Fox farms nutes is like 20 miles away but a nursery much closer has jacks. Should I drive out and get the Fox farms or will the jacks be good? I only saw a few reviews on jacks but they were positive ones.


----------



## jedisushi06 (Nov 29, 2015)

using nectar of the gods at the moment.


----------



## Johnny-mariseed (Dec 1, 2015)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *1.5cubic feet Fox Farm Ocean Forest
> -38cups Wiggle Worms Earthworm Casting (1-0-0)
> -10cups Perlite-11tsp Rooters Mycorrhizae
> *Soil Base
> ...


HOW did this mix work for you?


----------



## Braka (Dec 9, 2015)

Have u or anybody used coco soil or coco conasuier soil mix with synthetic nutrients I heard it's not good you use synthetic some say yes just flush once a week


----------



## smoker61904 (Dec 18, 2015)

Outdoor from seed . Happy frog soil . Just water added


----------



## Javadog (Dec 18, 2015)

Nice coloration!


----------



## smoker61904 (Dec 18, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Nice coloration!


Blackwater x SFV.


----------



## smoker61904 (Dec 20, 2015)

Anyone use canna coco out the bag ? Does it have any nutes in the fiber or just plane coco fiber ? Can you use roots organics bottle nutrients in that ?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2015)

I do believe that coco sold for plants is pre-charged. Cannot help further, 
as I use coco to make mushrooms, but not as a growth medium, yet.


----------



## flexy123 (Dec 29, 2015)

I am using Plant Magic Plus Oldtimer Organic, Grow & Bloom in soil.

I am totally against all those "additives" and "boosters" etc, I think most of this stuff is a scam and ripoff. The only addition I use on occasion is CalMag, but then also only to fix a problem which was likely from wrong ph or overwatering.

The right soil ph = and correct ph of your water and correct watering ==> half your grow.
IN PRINCIPLE, if you use a good pre-fert soil mix you don't even need nutes for vegging (the soil has enough for this time), only for flowering. But then I use the nutes because they DO bring my hard water (ph8.5) down to 6.4ish.

It is my belief that most people who think they need additives and special nutes do this to fix a problem which comes from wrong ph and/or over-watering...like when I give CalMag because I see some yellowing... (or yellowing from N deficiency)...but there is a REASON why there is a deficiency, most of the times it's over-watering. (You need to find and fix the actual cause of the problem, rather than spend your money on some nutes/additives which are not

Edit: I was lying..when I up-pot I also use a root stim that I got as a gift with the first watering. The idea is that eases the shock from transplanting.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Dec 30, 2015)

I love foxfarm organic nutes
Tend to use sunshine soil just the regular shit
Cal Mag for RO water
Lil liquid karma
Towards the end ill tamper with Gravity/Purple Maxx/Snow Storm (one of the three)


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 4, 2016)

I am using Botanicare Pro Grow and Pro Bloom for soil and coc, it will also work in hydro but they make a hydro formula as well. It has worked well for me bloom nute does not have enough N for flower.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 5, 2016)

ProBlend Line mainly


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 6, 2016)

I burned plants for years. There a basic plant to grow. When using happy frog for an example . This bag has 11 cups of fertilizer already added. 707 or roots even more . So drinking water or filtered water is only thing I add now . No problems and no yellow leaves anymore . One tea spoon of botanicare pbp or roots buddah bloom is all it would take to higher there ph beyond repair


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 6, 2016)

These girls got caked with resin for no bottle nutes added . Tap water and happy frog. Planted October 15,2015. Solid og purps (outdoor)


----------



## NordicNoob (Jan 7, 2016)

I just ordered BioBizz Light Mix with their nutes. Any long time user pro tips?


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 7, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> I burned plants for years. There a basic plant to grow. When using happy frog for an example . This bag has 11 cups of fertilizer already added. 707 or roots even more . So drinking water or filtered water is only thing I add now . No problems and no yellow leaves anymore . One tea spoon of botanicare pbp or roots buddah bloom is all it would take to higher there ph beyond repair


I use roots 707 and they definitely have less nutrients than happy frog, I start feed at day 30 with age old fish and seaweed and cal-mag. have to add dolo lime though, brewing act indonesian seabird for flower and then terpinator.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 7, 2016)

I plant seeds straight into 707 never burned


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 7, 2016)

Yeah do too . Great results . I just mean to add bloom is gonna make them unhappy . Roots I great . Have had supper nice results in outdoor with 707 from seed 10 gals . Little bird shit in this girl


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 7, 2016)

yeah hold water too much for indoor though I add like an extra 35% perlite


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 7, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> yeah hold water too much for indoor though I add like an extra 35% perlite


It's the coco fiber .more that than dirt in 707. Holds the shit out of water haha


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 7, 2016)

NordicNoob said:


> I just ordered BioBizz Light Mix with their nutes. Any long time user pro tips?


I have had friends use bio biz and had great results . It's a good line to use . If you can get quality soil my opinion best way to get quality nug over bottle nutes


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 7, 2016)

THATS WHY ITS DROPPING MY PH FUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## jmcdaniel0 (Jan 7, 2016)

I have been using this soil called Buffaloam, which I add 5 pounds of worm castings, and three cups of perlite. Haven't needed bites until bloom. Even then very little.


----------



## NordicNoob (Jan 8, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> I have had friends use bio biz and had great results . It's a good line to use . If you can get quality soil my opinion best way to get quality nug over bottle nutes


Thanks brother. Yeah I will start with the Light Mix for now, trying to learn as much as possible about reading the plants and how theyre doing.

Is there any soil that wont require any additional nutrients throughout the grow?


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 8, 2016)

NordicNoob said:


> Thanks brother. Yeah I will start with the Light Mix for now, trying to learn as much as possible about reading the plants and how theyre doing.
> 
> Is there any soil that wont require any additional nutrients throughout the grow?


Yes . I use happy frog with amazing results . Roots 707 is also great . Just added water no deficiencies till harvest. Ocean forest I have not tried .


----------



## NordicNoob (Jan 9, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Yes . I use happy frog with amazing results . Roots 707 is also great . Just added water no deficiencies till harvest. Ocean forest I have not tried .


Wow really? Isnt happy frog pretty clean like Light Mix?

Oh also, might aswell ask here to. With the Light Mix will i need to control my tap water pH? Its above 8 straight outta tap and stays same after 24hh and can I use my Aquarium pH- ?


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 11, 2016)

I used Happy Frog for a while and there was no way i could even gotten through veg without using a veg nute. By week 3 of veg plants started to yellow first time i used HF. It is a good soil and i would use it again for sure. Im using Roots Organics Original now and my plants are liking it.


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 11, 2016)

NordicNoob said:


> Wow really? Isnt happy frog pretty clean like Light Mix?
> 
> Oh also, might aswell ask here to. With the Light Mix will i need to control my tap water pH? Its above 8 straight outta tap and stays same after 24hh and can I use my Aquarium pH- ?


Yes you will need to lower the ph to about 6.0. Aqurium ph adjuster should be fine just check the ingredients normally sulfuric acid and water. You can get sulfuric acid and auto parts stores for cheap, battery acid. For ph up you can use lye aka sodium hydroxide


----------



## NordicNoob (Jan 11, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Yes you will need to lower the ph to about 6.0. Aqurium ph adjuster should be fine just check the ingredients normally sulfuric acid and water. You can get sulfuric acid and auto parts stores for cheap, battery acid. For ph up you can use lye aka sodium hydroxide


Gotcha. Yeah thing is it doesnt say the main ingredients.. Would I be better of using 24% acetic acid(vinegar) over aquarium pH-?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 11, 2016)

I believe that vinegar can end up feeding the wrong bugs.....will see if I can find that....


----------



## Rayne (Jan 16, 2016)

Grow medium: I am using ammended ProMixHP (ProMixHP is sphagnum peat moss, with endo-micorrihaeza, a starter charge of Dolomite Lime, and perlite)

Amendments: Carbonized limestone, soft rock phosphate, organic fertilizer ( yeast based), bio-char, mycorhyzae, ammonium phosphate, copper sulfate, iron sulfate, kelp meal, some salt of molybdenum, zinc and 20 mule team borax. Plus 19.5lb (8.85kg) of earthworm castings with an NPK ratio of 1-1-0

Nutrients: The whole "Kit" is known as Doc Bud's High Brix Blend. The kit includes the amendments listed above, two foliar sprays, two products used primarily for feeding the microbes in the soil food web, a powder used for transplants/new seeds. However the kit excludes the earthworm castings and the bale of PromixHP

If you want to know more information about Doc Bud's High Brix Blend, send me a private message.


----------



## t3hmobster (Feb 1, 2016)

Nectar for the Gods all the way


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 1, 2016)

Testing out Hydroponics Research Dirty on the new run, strating feeding soon.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 2, 2016)

Rayne said:


> Grow medium: I am using ammended ProMixHP (ProMixHP is sphagnum peat moss, with endo-micorrihaeza, a starter charge of Dolomite Lime, and perlite)
> 
> Amendments: Carbonized limestone, soft rock phosphate, organic fertilizer ( yeast based), bio-char, mycorhyzae, ammonium phosphate, copper sulfate, iron sulfate, kelp meal, some salt of molybdenum, zinc and 20 mule team borax. Plus 19.5lb (8.85kg) of earthworm castings with an NPK ratio of 1-1-0
> 
> ...


Nice miz ur running there. What is yhe borax for... Interesting


----------



## En Sabah Nur II (Feb 7, 2016)

Im a new grower. Ive got some 7" tall baby indica plants I need to start on their way. Im thinking of 70% Miracle Grow potting mix (0.21 - 0.11 - 0.16) , 30% miracle grow perlite. And very diluted miracle grow all purpose plant food (24-8-16) for this early stage. Distilled bottled water for water. Does this sound like a workable plan?


----------



## 215roller (Feb 7, 2016)

En Sabah Nur II said:


> Im a new grower. Ive got some 7" tall baby indica plants I need to start on their way. Im thinking of 70% Miracle Grow potting mix (0.21 - 0.11 - 0.16) , 30% miracle grow perlite. And very diluted miracle grow all purpose plant food (24-8-16) for this early stage. Distilled bottled water for water. Does this sound like a workable plan?


I would just make sure that miracle grow soil is free of fertilizer. And personally I wouldn't use miracle grow for fertilizer but if that's all you have access to definitely make sure it you dilute at first to see how the plants react. I'm an organic grower so I can only Make those types of recommendations..I would use Mexican bat guano in a composite tea for veg and Jamaican bat guano for flower.


----------



## En Sabah Nur II (Feb 8, 2016)

215roller said:


> I would just make sure that miracle grow soil is free of fertilizer. And personally I wouldn't use miracle grow for fertilizer but if that's all you have access to definitely make sure it you dilute at first to see how the plants react. I'm an organic grower so I can only Make those types of recommendations..I would use Mexican bat guano in a composite tea for veg and Jamaican bat guano for flower.


If I flush the MG dirt with water will that wash away the fert within, making it safer?


----------



## Javadog (Feb 8, 2016)

The trouble with MG is that it is a Corporate product and not well liked here.

Your plan seems reasonable. 

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Rasta Roy (Feb 8, 2016)

Homie just go look at my grow journal and copy what I do.


----------



## En Sabah Nur II (Feb 8, 2016)

My grow is in a 2'x3.5'x4' area in my bedroom closet. my wife is very concerned about bad odors so feces fertilizer may be out of the question in my case.


----------



## En Sabah Nur II (Feb 9, 2016)

This is what Im going for. MG products because of price and simplicity. And the method came out fine with only MG products?



333maxwell said:


> Nuthin fancy for me.. this is pretty representative for my norm of late using CFL and Miracle Grow 'All Purpose' from start to end. Only other thing I have in my bag of tricks is a simple PH litmus test, alcohol and h20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Feb 9, 2016)

Base Soil:

2cu ft Sphagnum peat moss 
1cu ft manure/compost 
1cu ft Organic potting soil 
40 lbs EWC 
Red Lava Rocks(aeration)


Amendments:

2 cups Rock phosphate 
2 cups Greensand 
2 cups Azomite 
1 cup Oyster shells 
1 cup Blood meal 
2 cups Bone meal 
2 cups Kelp meal 
1 cup Diameaticous earth 
1 cup Epsom salt 
1 cup Garden lime
Handful of worms


Also use compost tea, coconut water, and molasses.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Feb 9, 2016)

En Sabah Nur II said:


> My grow is in a 2'x3.5'x4' area in my bedroom closet. my wife is very concerned about bad odors so feces fertilizer may be out of the question in my case.


I love my wife. She is gorgeous and fun to be around and I don't know what I did in a past life to deserve her. But I would put her out on the street if she ever made me compromise the quality of my cannabis. Lol.
Bat Guano don't stink that bad tho! It will make your buds super stank tho!
But really my man do you not have a basement? Or do you live in an apartment? Or are you not in a legal state? Do you not have cash for a carbon filter?

MG totally works if you're into that. But when I'm in the smoker's circle, I like knowing my stuff is the best. Everybody is pausing to say something positive about my shit.

I buy peat moss, perlite, and compost at my local landscape supplier for super cheap. I do splurge on the roots organics worm castings at the grow store but I top dress with it and it's my only fertilizer I have to use for veg. Plus the cubic foot bag will last me about six months. I get Bat and seabird Guano at the grow store as well but they're not that expensive compared to how long they last and the quality bud they produce. I get Alfalfa Meal, kelp meal, fish bone meal, and gypsum from a local garden supplier for super cheap and mix em in my soil. I know it sounds complicated but those things replace every single hormone supplement, plant additive, growth hormone bullshit product the growstore will try to make you spend hundreds of dollars on.

Miracle-Gro will produce a plant that provides you with buds and if that's you're only goal then do your thing my man. But if you develop a passion for growing and understanding plants then you wouldn't even want to bother with it.

Think of it this way, you can make spaghetti with a can of prego sauce. But you aren't really cooking you know? You make a real sauce from scratch you don't buy it in a can.


----------



## En Sabah Nur II (Feb 9, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> I love my wife. She is gorgeous and fun to be around and I don't know what I did in a past life to deserve her. But I would put her out on the street if she ever made me compromise the quality of my cannabis. Lol.
> Bat Guano don't stink that bad tho! It will make your buds super stank tho!
> But really my man do you not have a basement? Or do you live in an apartment? Or are you not in a legal state? Do you not have cash for a carbon filter?
> 
> ...


I live in a small house with a wife and 2 other adult housemates, none enjoy the smell of marijuana. Ive priced carbon filters, it too much for my budget. I would go complex, organic, expensive, but cash and other factors create limits.  My entire grow has to be done cheap with minimal smell.

What about Fox Farms organic soil? Is much strong smell from that?


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Feb 9, 2016)

The plants will smell no matter what soil you use unless it's a low odor strain @En Sabah Nur II 

Look on YouTube, there are cheap DIY carbon filters.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Feb 10, 2016)

En Sabah Nur II said:


> I live in a small house with a wife and 2 other adult housemates, none enjoy the smell of marijuana. Ive priced carbon filters, it too much for my budget. I would go complex, organic, expensive, but cash and other factors create limits.  My entire grow has to be done cheap with minimal smell.
> 
> What about Fox Farms organic soil? Is much strong smell from that?


Fox Farm organic soil has all the things in it I told you I put in my soil. No matter what you're going to have a smell my man. Carbon filter, access to dechlorinated or reverse osmosis water, an exhaust fan hooked up to a proper outtake, room fans, proper air intake, temperature control (air conditioner and a heater if it gets too cold when they're in the dark), high intensity lighting. These are all things that are twice as important as the nutrients you would feed your plants and just as important as the medium you grow in. And you've got housemates to worry about getting in your shit? It sounds like growing is too much of a hassle for you. I would just buy weed if I was that restricted on what I could do. Work double shifts, save your money. Get your own place and get yourself set up properly. That or find a park or a relative with a place in the country and go throw some seeds outside then use that money to get yourself set up. You gotta work for the dream brother!


----------



## En Sabah Nur II (Feb 12, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> Fox Farm organic soil has all the things in it I told you I put in my soil. No matter what you're going to have a smell my man. Carbon filter, access to dechlorinated or reverse osmosis water, an exhaust fan hooked up to a proper outtake, room fans, proper air intake, temperature control (air conditioner and a heater if it gets too cold when they're in the dark), high intensity lighting. These are all things that are twice as important as the nutrients you would feed your plants and just as important as the medium you grow in. And you've got housemates to worry about getting in your shit? It sounds like growing is too much of a hassle for you. I would just buy weed if I was that restricted on what I could do. Work double shifts, save your money. Get your own place and get yourself set up properly. That or find a park or a relative with a place in the country and go throw some seeds outside then use that money to get yourself set up. You gotta work for the dream brother!


Keep in mind we are not all able bodied though. Im on disability, money is tight. So leaving the house for a job isnt among my options. It must all be done on the cheap cheap. 
I'll place pinecones soaked in oil fragrance in the room with the plants to lessen their smell. hopefully odor is masked enough.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Feb 12, 2016)

Try boiling cinnamon, that may help too.


----------



## En Sabah Nur II (Feb 13, 2016)

Black Gold organic seems to be in my price range. It might have the right NPK for the first few weeks.

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=16903786&KPID=14516073&pla=pla_14516073


----------



## tkaizen (Feb 16, 2016)

Wow. Just looking at the plants makes me feel happy. A lot of effort must have gone into caring for them.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

This girl is outdoor .Cookies bag seed . Happy frog no npk added. Nothing but water


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 3, 2016)

Worm, bird, and Bat shit. Fish bone, kelp, and Alfalfa Meal. Two and a half weeks into flower.


----------



## Listetaa (Mar 4, 2016)

I am on my first grow. using GHE Flora series the starter pack with FloraGro, FloraMicro, FloraBloom and Mineral Magic, the store i by from more or less threw it after my at since i keep annoyin him, so im sticking with it till i learned my abc's (guess buggin them helps lol)

just ordered some more stuff. Diamond nectar and Bio Bloom to give it a bit more of a kick and the schedule is simple and easy to start off with.

Had a rough start with my Girls, they where having an attitude problem, in response i twice daily show them a picture of my former mother in-law, cut their music privileges and forbid them to see any males. that'll teach em!


----------



## Cobnobuler (Mar 4, 2016)

If your concerned about smell, with the exception of a good carbon filter fan from about the 5th week of flower until the end, the smell will permeate nearly every square inch of the dwelling. 
Believe it. Ya there are some lower odor strains and some will be far worse than others, but theres really no hiding it. I ran without a carbon scrubber for the first few years that I grew. At its peak you could smell it even outside of my house.


----------



## budman111 (Mar 14, 2016)

Cobnobuler said:


> If your concerned about smell, with the exception of a good carbon filter fan from about the 5th week of flower until the end, the smell will permeate nearly every square inch of the dwelling.
> Believe it. Ya there are some lower odor strains and some will be far worse than others, but theres really no hiding it. I ran without a carbon scrubber for the first few years that I grew. At its peak you could smell it even outside of my house.


That is where an ozone generator can come in handy.


----------



## Akizzil (Mar 14, 2016)

I exhaust through my chimney. No filter. Rarely ever smell it. Only in the grow room


----------



## Biggchong (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm using Ocean forest and nectar for the gods for half of my grow and coco, AN Jungle Juice 3 part bas for the rest. Total of 5 in OF and 4 in Coco. 1K HPS
pics coming soon


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 17, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> I'm using Ocean forest and nectar for the gods for half of my grow and coco, AN Jungle Juice 3 part bas for the rest. Total of 5 in OF and 4 in Coco. 1K HPS
> pics coming soon


You know that you have to add extra calcium and magnesium if you use coco as a medium right? But I think that might only be if you're using ro water. Tap water you might not have to? But I think the pH is a little different too. But I'm not sure I don't need to mess with pH (organics) Coco has wierd rules. You should have mixed the coco and ocean forest together (or just saved your money and bought a bag of promix).


----------



## Biggchong (Mar 17, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> You know that you have to add extra calcium and magnesium if you use coco as a medium right? But I think that might only be if you're using ro water. Tap water you might not have to? But I think the pH is a little different too. But I'm not sure I don't need to mess with pH (organics) Coco has wierd rules. You should have mixed the coco and ocean forest together (or just saved your money and bought a bag of promix).


promix is what Im using. I use distilled water. If I have to add extra calcium and magnesium, then the 3 part base of jungle juice would be worthless.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 17, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> promix is what Im using. I use distilled water. If I have to add extra calcium and magnesium, then the 3 part base of jungle juice would be worthless.


Your post says half your grow is ocean forest and the other half was coco....I was just going off of that lol. The only jungle juice I ever heard of is served at house parties. I wouldn't give that stuff to your plants man haha


----------



## Biggchong (Mar 17, 2016)

I usually don't make sense when Im high AF @ 7 am working. HA!


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 17, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> I usually don't make sense when Im high AF @ 7 am working. HA!


That's the only way to be working at 7am! Haha I'm about to blast off to the moon before I begin my tasks for the day. Advanced nutrients makes good stuff though, there's a good company out of Michigan called Green Wizard Nutrients that make a high quality bottle nutrient for not too much money as well. I don't mess with bottles anymore but if I were to recommend a brand I would recommend those two. Green Wizard is what I used before I switched to worm and Bat shit and I always had solid results.


----------



## Strocat (Mar 20, 2016)

FFOF soil used for veg. I only water.

When switch to 12/12 its only 2 things ..  1/4 tsp per gallon then step up to 1/2 tsp per gallon... Dyna-Gro Bloom
and I use a real good locally made organic molasses.

It works fantastic too.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Mar 21, 2016)

Roots organic 
Kind Soil 
Water


----------



## degadogg (Mar 23, 2016)

Has anyone experimented with the self watering flowerpots that you put in a tray of water I think.I saw some 3 gallon ones at Lowes and was curious.


----------



## pawpz13 (Mar 26, 2016)

Cyco full line in the coco/perl. medium. Or in compost/perl. Grows super nice plants and if you know what your doing the results only get better, I pulled 1 1/4 pound in 3x3 scrog, 8 gal homemade smart pot. 1k hps air-cooled. If I would have used 4 plants and the entire 5x5 instead of only using 1 plant in 3x3 I would have easy pulled 2


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 26, 2016)

pawpz13 said:


> Cyco full line in the coco/perl. medium. Or in compost/perl. Grows super nice plants and if you know what your doing the results only get better, I pulled 1 1/4 pound in 3x3 scrog, 8 gal homemade smart pot. 1k hps air-cooled. If I would have used 4 plants and the entire 5x5 instead of only using 1 plant in 3x3 I would have easy pulled 2


How long did you veg for? Did you use co2?


----------



## pawpz13 (Mar 26, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> How long did you veg for? Did you use co2?


I vegged for 6 weeks. Plus the 6 days or so spent establishing roots after popping. I used the yeast and sugar co2 because of slightly high temps


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 26, 2016)

pawpz13 said:


> I vegged for 6 weeks. Plus the 6 days or so spent establishing roots after popping. I used the yeast and sugar co2 because of slightly high temps


Nice! I vegged for seven weeks in seven gallon smart pots. I'm in flower right now, only a couple weeks left and I'm hoping to pull a pound a light.


----------



## pawpz13 (Mar 27, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> Nice! I vegged for seven weeks in seven gallon smart pots. I'm in flower right now, only a couple weeks left and I'm hoping to pull a pound a light.


Thanks yo. How long is the flowering cycle on your strain? Also how big each light? You got the root zone for it for sure.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 27, 2016)

pawpz13 said:


> Thanks yo. How long is the flowering cycle on your strain? Also how big each light? You got the root zone for it for sure.


Most of em finish right around the 8 and half, 9 week mark. But I've got a few la pure kush plants that finish around 7 weeks. I use 1000w hps for flower and mh for flower. I have a motley crew of hoods so my light dispersion is a little wonky but my room isn't that big so it's easy to get good coverage. I used tomato cages this round and it made opening up the inside of the canopy to light. I'm hoping it equates to some decent nugs up and down the plant.


----------



## pawpz13 (Mar 27, 2016)

Having it pulled apart in that fashion could give you some full size colas(strain dependent) I know if its an indica dom you could defoliate at week 4 and prune some sucker shoots, indicas respond real well to it. But only the large bs fan leaves that prevent even penetration threw out the plant. I had a cola strate up bigger than my dads whole fore arm from getting penetration similar to how you are


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 27, 2016)

pawpz13 said:


> Having it pulled apart in that fashion could give you some full size colas(strain dependent) I know if its an indica dom you could defoliate at week 4 and prune some sucker shoots, indicas respond real well to it. But only the large bs fan leaves that prevent even penetration threw out the plant. I had a cola strate up bigger than my dads whole fore arm from getting penetration similar to how you are


I've got some Pakistan valleys that are 100% indica, I went through and defoliated like you're talking about during their fourth week. It's a tight bushy bastard! The gorilla glue #4 I have I had to do the same but it looks like a 50/50 cross though I'm not sure.


----------



## pawpz13 (Mar 27, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> I've got some Pakistan valleys that are 100% indica, I went through and defoliated like you're talking about during their fourth week. It's a tight bushy bastard! The gorilla glue #4 I have I had to do the same but it looks like a 50/50 cross though I'm not sure.


Bushy is a pain but honestly so worth it when all th buds fill and fatten. How do you like the gg4 wiether it s a cross or not? The last strain I grew was mad bushy before I went threw and trimmed, looked like a shaved poodle for the first few days after haha


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 27, 2016)

pawpz13 said:


> Bushy is a pain but honestly so worth it when all th buds fill and fatten. How do you like the gg4 wiether it s a cross or not? The last strain I grew was mad bushy before I went threw and trimmed, looked like a shaved poodle for the first few days after haha


The gg grew nice and vigorous but I was constantly pruning it in veg, it has a tendency to bush in, instead of bushing out! It's flowering really nice though. It's not looking as colorful as my others. Looking like it'll be a plain green guy. It's got some good trichome production tho, not as much as my la pure kush or headband 818 but it's getting frosty.


----------



## pawpz13 (Mar 28, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> The gg grew nice and vigorous but I was constantly pruning it in veg, it has a tendency to bush in, instead of bushing out! It's flowering really nice though. It's not looking as colorful as my others. Looking like it'll be a plain green guy. It's got some good trichome production tho, not as much as my la pure kush or headband 818 but it's getting frosty.


Haha " bushes in" I've had strains like that. And nvr had either of them. But i want that 818.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 28, 2016)

pawpz13 said:


> Haha " bushes in" I've had strains like that. And nvr had either of them. But i want that 818.


She's a pretty girl! She eats through potassium like crazy. My soil mix and Guano applications have been enough for all the other girls but I've had to resort to using Potash to keep the 818 happy. I've read before that breeders that feed they're plants heavy create plants that want to eat heavy. In that case whoever bred her clearly loved to use bloom boosters. I try to do lighter fertilization because I've read that if you over do it you can overpush the plant and squash out some of its natural qualities. Kind of like free range chickens vs force fed fat ones.

Whatever tho she's my organic girl now, she grows like a blue cheese. Responds real well to topping, practically shapes herself into a perfect not too thick bush. I've had to do the least pruning with her. Picture with the flash on and off.


----------



## pawpz13 (Mar 28, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful yo. And I feel you on that specially if its gonna be the sought after qualities'. I had a plant that just drank like a fish. I could never end up with run off it'd be there when I fed I come back a few hours later and the smart pot would absorb all of it then the next day later on in the after noon be feed anoth 2-3 gal. Specially during the last 3 or so weeks of flower


----------



## pawpz13 (Mar 28, 2016)

And I'd love to come across some blue cheese I had back like 5 years ago. I love that strain.(smokewise) nvr grown it tho.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 28, 2016)

I imagine there's quite a variety of blue cheese phenos out there, but the one I have now came from a clone from a friend of a friend so I don't know which seed bank it came from. It grows perfect for tomato cages tho. Definitely a classic strain and it feeds perfectly. Doesn't over eat. Needs water every five days like clock work. Super minimal training outside of having to top a couple times veg to make more bud sites. At least the pheno I got now. I never smoked a blue cheese I didn't like tho so I imagine it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## pawpz13 (Mar 28, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> I imagine there's quite a variety of blue cheese phenos out there, but the one I have now came from a clone from a friend of a friend so I don't know which seed bank it came from. It grows perfect for tomato cages tho. Definitely a classic strain and it feeds perfectly. Doesn't over eat. Needs water every five days like clock work. Super minimal training outside of having to top a couple times veg to make more bud sites. At least the pheno I got now. I never smoked a blue cheese I didn't like tho so I imagine it's hard to go wrong.


I agree the last time I had it enjoyed it and it was definitely a different pheno from the rest I had. They are all pretty on point so far


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Mar 28, 2016)

I just ordered blue cheese from both female seeds and dinafem. I've never had a cheese before so I plan to do a cheese run with the freebie cheese beans I got as well. Good to hear these reviews.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 28, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> I just ordered blue cheese from both female seeds and dinafem. I've never had a cheese before so I plan to do a cheese run with the freebie cheese beans I got as well. Good to hear these reviews.


It's definitely my favorite one to grow. I top it early, and often. I veg for about seven weeks.
These are all five weeks old in flower. The outer nugs of the tomato cage are the ones you see triumphantly rising upward!


And in the other picture you can see how even the mid and lower branches weave themselves perfectly into the tomato cages to get the light the gets in through the spacing left in the not too crowded upper canopy. So it gets a nice even ripening instead of the lower branches remaining less mature than the upper canopy because of light deprivation.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Mar 28, 2016)

I can only imagine how wonderful that smells @Rasta Roy


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 28, 2016)

On a breezless summer night man, all the carbon filters in world ain't enough. Lol. Thank God for the medical law!


----------



## Keith Optimo (Mar 28, 2016)

I am currently using the original Moonshine man soil mix recipe of FFOF (Fox Farm Ocean Forest), FFLW (Fox Farm Light Warrior), FFPM (Fox Farm Planting Mix), Happy Frog Fruit and Flower (HFFF), green sand, dolomite lime and perlite. I am growing in 5 gallon pots and only using R/O and Crystal Geyser water. My girls love this mix and this has been my easiest grow so far, I do not need any meters to test the ppm or pH. I do not need gallons of water to flush all the synthetic nutrients out of the containers either. My girls are on day 15 of flowering and I will post some pictures later.


----------



## damian0536 (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm using a 2 litre bottle for watering my plants and using about 5ml of bio grow and putting into my 2 litre bottle of water and mixing it, I will be introducing canna pk 13 14 next week can I put it in the same water with bio grow and mix them together but lower the dose of both nutes?


----------



## Rasta Roy (Apr 2, 2016)

damian0536 said:


> I'm using a 2 litre bottle for watering my plants and using about 5ml of bio grow and putting into my 2 litre bottle of water and mixing it, I will be introducing canna pk 13 14 next week can I put it in the same water with bio grow and mix them together but lower the dose of both nutes?


Yeah, absolutely. can you snap a pic of the guaranteed analysis real quick on both of those?


----------



## damian0536 (Apr 2, 2016)

@Rasta Roy


----------



## Rasta Roy (Apr 2, 2016)

damian0536 said:


> @Rasta Roy


Are you in flower? Or veg?

I would run the bio grow with just the tiniest bit of the pk for the first three weeks of flower. Like if 5ml is the total you're adding, I would do 4ml of grow, 1 ml of pk. Then I would flip it for weeks 4 through 6 and then just do plain water for the the remaining weeks.


----------



## damian0536 (Apr 2, 2016)

It's my first time growing but researched alot. I believe I am in flower pistils are starting to show they started showing about 3 to 4 days ago now I was going to start the pk next week so it has a chance to get into its flowering stage? Or should I start on my next feed probably in about 2 days?


----------



## Rasta Roy (Apr 2, 2016)

damian0536 said:


> It's my first time growing but researched alot. I believe I am in flower pistils are starting to show they started showing about 3 to 4 days ago now I was going to start the pk next week so it has a chance to get into its flowering stage? Or should I start on my next feed probably in about 2 days?


How many hours of light is your plant receiving? That what dictates whether or not it's in flowering stage. Your biogrow already has p and k in it, you don't necessarily even need the Canna pk, but your plant would benefit from a little less nitrogen and a little more phosphorus as you get into your later weeks of flowering.


----------



## damian0536 (Apr 2, 2016)

It's a autoflower critical and it's under 20/4 how can I reduce nitrogen if possible all this nute bit confuses me haha. I will upload my plant in a sec


----------



## damian0536 (Apr 2, 2016)

Autoflower critical


----------



## Rasta Roy (Apr 2, 2016)

damian0536 said:


> Autoflower critical


Ohhhh though autoflowers. You gotta mention that stuff man! Lol. 

You reduce nitrogen by using a smaller ratio of the biogrow when you increase your ratio of the Canna pk. 

I would do a 4/1 ratio grow/pk

Until you get buds with white hairs, then flip the ratio (4/1 pk/grow) for three weeks, then just do plain water until it's done.


----------



## damian0536 (Apr 2, 2016)

Haha sorry I just assumed you was a mind reader haha. Ok when should I start the new ratio? On next feed or should I leave it a week?


----------



## Rasta Roy (Apr 2, 2016)

damian0536 said:


> Haha sorry I just assumed you was a mind reader haha. Ok when should I start the new ratio? On next feed or should I leave it a week?


I would leave it for another week!


----------



## damian0536 (Apr 2, 2016)

Ok cheers bro been a massive help!


----------



## Rasta Roy (Apr 2, 2016)

Good luck sir! Give a shout if you need anything.


----------



## damian0536 (Apr 3, 2016)

@Rasta Roy Hello mate so I was looking at my northern light auto and it's pretty light in some bits so I took a few pictures to show my mate and he said it looks like it has started budding but I didn't notice any pistils except little ones on the top of the plant? What's your opinion on this?


----------



## Rasta Roy (Apr 3, 2016)

damian0536 said:


> @Rasta Roy Hello mate so I was looking at my northern light auto and it's pretty light in some bits so I took a few pictures to show my mate and he said it looks like it has started budding but I didn't notice any pistils except little ones on the top of the plant? What's your opinion on this?


That definitely looks like a bud beginning to form. You're probably seeing pistils up top but not on bottom because of the top will ripen along before the bottom (cause it's getting the most direct light exposure). That's why pruning is important to make sure your lower branches are getting enough light exposure that you can get an even ripening from top to bottom. Or just do a scrog set up (you can't do that with autoflowers tho), and you don't have bottom nugs to worry about.


----------



## damian0536 (Apr 3, 2016)

It's still a small plant I guess maybe I won't get much from it but the fact I haven't got anything to smoke something is better than nothing haha. So should I do the 4/1 feed pk ratio on the next feed considering its starting to bloom?


----------



## Rasta Roy (Apr 3, 2016)

damian0536 said:


> It's still a small plant I guess maybe I won't get much from it but the fact I haven't got anything to smoke something is better than nothing haha. So should I do the 4/1 feed pk ratio on the next feed considering its starting to bloom?


Yeah I would go for it. But yeah man that's the bummer with autoflowers. Normal plants you can veg them til they're as big as you want and flower when you switch their light cycle.


----------



## damian0536 (Apr 3, 2016)

Yea I have though about doing regular seeds when I upgrade all my lighting and get a good size tent. Oh well still excited for the harvest even though it won't be alot haha cheers mate


----------



## Rasta Roy (Apr 3, 2016)

No problem. Best of luck! I also scour eBay and Craigslist for equipment anytime I got extra cash.


----------



## haight (Apr 6, 2016)

I use FFOF and tiger bloom. Just curiuos, does anyone reuse their soil? Comments on this? (I don't but I sure hate carrying bags of soil in the house and up to the third floor.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Apr 6, 2016)

haight said:


> I use FFOF and tiger bloom. Just curiuos, does anyone reuse their soil? Comments on this? (I don't but I sure hate carrying bags of soil in the house and up to the third floor.


I reuse my soil! You could too if you stopped pouring that salty nutrient on your plants! No judgement tho friend 

If you just switch to plain water your last couple weeks though it should wash away those extra salts and you should be good.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 6, 2016)

I might go ROLS some time. For now I am happy to reuse my
soils in my vegetable garden. I mulch everything. :0)


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Apr 6, 2016)

Over the years I have dumped shit on top of my soil thinking it was making a difference. I use very little nutrient just to make up for what might be washed out of the soil after about 2 to 3 weeks. Sweeteners and hardeners


----------



## Rasta Roy (Apr 6, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I might go ROLS some time. For now I am happy to reuse my
> soils in my vegetable garden. I mulch everything. :0)


You don't have to go full ROLS to reuse your soil but as long as your reusing somewhere! The woman that lived in my house before me grew as well and I've had to deal with her dumped out promix all over the corners of my yard. Super annoying.


----------



## haight (Apr 7, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> I reuse my soil! You could too if you stopped pouring that salty nutrient on your plants! No judgement tho friend
> 
> If you just switch to plain water your last couple weeks though it should wash away those extra salts and you should be good.


I fertilize very sparingly. I mix it per directions and then put only a cup of it in 3 qts. aged water


----------



## Rasta Roy (Apr 7, 2016)

haight said:


> I fertilize very sparingly. I mix it per directions and then put only a cup of it in 3 qts. aged water


I would reuse away then if I were you my friend!


----------



## PerfectGrower (Apr 12, 2016)

Im curious....why do growers use soil if they're going to use nutrients later on?

Soil is great if you're using it as soil. Soil is not so great when used strictly as a substrate. Its easy to over water as all of you probably know.


We see it like this. If you're going to grow in soil....Use composts, organic additives and microbes for your plant's nutrition.


If you're going the liquid or powdered nutrient route....things like peat moss (promix) and coco are much better alternatives. They are inert (for the most part) and you can water them frequently without any issues.



Just our 2 cents!


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 12, 2016)

How about lime in say promix? How much is enough?


----------



## PerfectGrower (Apr 12, 2016)

If you have a properly pH buffered nutrients and chelated micro nutrients, you shouldn't need to add any lime.


Our growers have done 100's of round of peat moss (promix) without the addition of lime. Here is Sour D in promise at week 6 of flowering.....she is fed every 2 days with Perfect Grower nutrients at an EC of about 1.7. 


If you're having pH issues, you should consider a different nutrient line or add lime as necessary.


Good luck!


----------



## testiclees (Apr 12, 2016)

PerfectGrower said:


> If you have a properly pH buffered nutrients and chelated micro nutrients, you shouldn't need to add any lime.
> 
> 
> Our growers have done 100's of round of peat moss (promix) without the addition of lime. Here is Sour D in promise at week 6 of flowering.....she is fed every 2 days with Perfect Grower nutrients at an EC of about 1.7.
> ...


To me this all sounds like a shady sales pitch. First, pro mix isn't straight peat. That's why it's called "mix". It's already pH'd to spec and contains buffers. "Hundreds of rounds without lime"? SO WHAT. Promix is an industry validated horticultural product ANY decent nutrition product will grow superb bud when used with pro mix. That is why it is common for pro growers to simply use peters and pro mix. 

Visit tomatoville, tomato masters use promix and compost alone to grow stunning tasty beauties.

The repeated reference to the sour d is a little desperate. 

"If you're having pH issues, you should consider a different nutrient line or add lime as necessary." really? that's your response to :"How about lime in say promix? How much is enough?"

Im not sure what you're used to dude but things at riu and IC are a little more rigorous than you seemed to anticipate.


----------



## PerfectGrower (Apr 12, 2016)

You obviously have a dislike for me and I'm sorry for that. I'm really not here to argue. We all try our best to give sound advice. Sure, mine has a twist because we sell a product here. At the end of the day, I think both of our intentions are positive. 


The proof is in the pudding. Our pudding is guaranteed. I'll end it there and I wish you all the best.


----------



## testiclees (Apr 12, 2016)

PerfectGrower said:


> You obviously have a dislike for me and I'm sorry for that. I'm really not here to argue. We all try our best to give sound advice. Sure, mine has a twist because we sell a product here. At the end of the day, I think both of our intentions are positive.
> 
> 
> The proof is in the pudding. Our pudding is guaranteed. I'll end it there and I wish you all the best.


No, you're. mistaken bro. Zero feelings for you either way. It's simply that spirit of RIU is very much to challenge bombastic claims. It's how some sites have credibilty eg: RIU for diy. IC for AEA and ROLS.
420 for nothing <easy sales pickens over there

Your making it worse by using irrelevant and sketchy details to substantiate the validity of your products. In the example above you pointed out successful grows in ProMix. Miracle grow can make those boasts. That type of nonsense undermines your cred and gives the impression that you are a snake oil merchant.


----------



## PerfectGrower (Apr 12, 2016)

Lets agree to disagree and let this post doing better things in life


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 12, 2016)

I use Pro Mix HP...jus saying


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 12, 2016)

Me too. Add any lime?


----------



## testiclees (Apr 12, 2016)

PerfectGrower said:


> Lets agree to disagree and let this post doing better things in life


Bro we aren't disagreeing. Let's see some validated science and logical / critical thinking in your posts. that's what we are all here for.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 12, 2016)

Peat is acidic and needs lime. 

Pro-Mix is not and does not.


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 13, 2016)

I use a bit for Cal mag but not so much for ph. Trace minerals.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 13, 2016)

Veg: Blood Meal, Crab Shell, Alfalfa Meal, Mexican Bat Guano, Kelp Meal, Worm Castings, Buffalo Loam Compost
Flower: Jamaican Bat Guano, Maxicrop Soluble Kelp Powder 1 or two times, Vermicrop Organic Bloom Booster, Botanicare Pure Bloom Pro, Grandma's Unsulphured Molasses
Rock Dust In Soil: Azomite, Gypsum
Supplements: TM-7 used once in week 3
Veg Foliar: RO Water, Kelp Meal, Crab Shell,Fulvex let that mixture sit for few months but when used in veg plants love it
Pest Control: Micronized Sulfur Dust, 70% Neem Oil 
Pictures 3 weeks in flower


----------



## PerfectGrower (Apr 13, 2016)

darkzero said:


> Veg: Blood Meal, Crab Shell, Alfalfa Meal, Mexican Bat Guano, Kelp Meal, Worm Castings, Buffalo Loam Compost
> Flower: Jamaican Bat Guano, Maxicrop Soluble Kelp Powder 1 or two times, Vermicrop Organic Bloom Booster, Botanicare Pure Bloom Pro, Grandma's Unsulphured Molasses
> Rock Dust In Soil: Azomite, Gypsum
> Supplements: TM-7 used once in week 3
> ...



Careful with the nitrogen and watering frequency. I know the nitrogen amount is a shot in the dark, stupid nutrient companies. You have some curling going on and it can be fixed.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 13, 2016)

PerfectGrower said:


> Careful with the nitrogen and watering frequency. I know the nitrogen amount is a shot in the dark, stupid nutrient companies. You have some curling going on and it can be fixed.


I know it had been couple days without water, fed with 2-27-23 feed I water every sunday


----------



## PerfectGrower (Apr 13, 2016)

darkzero said:


> I know it had been couple days without water, fed with 2-27-23 feed I water every sunday


How long have you been feeding that? If you're going with a 1 part bloom, I would really look for something else in the future. Look for 5-10-15, 5-15-15. You are loading on P and K, and keeping your nitrogen low. I know people say....you want little to no Nitrogen in flowering. You want "less" sure, but not that unbalanced. I don't care what anyone says 



I have to assume the curling is coming from a water issue or you just "recently" switched to 2-27-23.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 13, 2016)

just started been growing for over 10 years without an issue. I would like to see one of your grows


----------



## PerfectGrower (Apr 13, 2016)

I gotcha darkzero, just trying to help you get better. 

Check out our thread for pictures. We will be posting more shots as our customer's send them in.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 13, 2016)

PerfectGrower said:


> I gotcha darkzero, just trying to help you get better.
> 
> Check out our thread for pictures. We will be posting more shots as our customer's send them in.


No Worries just thats the n-p-k combined with Jamaican bat guano 0-10-0, pure bloom pro 1-5-4, water soluble seaweed 0-0-17, vermicrop bloom booster 1-13-6. I never feed full str, ever other water. Will check the thread out looks interesting.


----------



## PerfectGrower (Apr 13, 2016)

I promise, you will get much better results with a better ratio. These plants will grow and flower even under incorrect conditions. They are amazingly resilient.



Give them "exactly" what they want and they'll blow you away.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 13, 2016)

PerfectGrower said:


> I promise, you will get much better results with a better ratio. These plants will grow and flower even under incorrect conditions. They are amazingly resilient.
> 
> 
> 
> Give them "exactly" what they want and they'll blow you away.


They are a hybrid I have personally bred so they are my first hybrid check out my thread first grow of season


----------



## PerfectGrower (Apr 13, 2016)

darkzero said:


> They are a hybrid I have personally bred so they are my first hybrid check out my thread first grow of season http://rollitup.org/t/first-grow-of-season-winter-rose.900092/



I will keep an eye on it


----------



## Rasta Roy (Apr 13, 2016)

darkzero said:


> Veg: Blood Meal, Crab Shell, Alfalfa Meal, Mexican Bat Guano, Kelp Meal, Worm Castings, Buffalo Loam Compost
> Flower: Jamaican Bat Guano, Maxicrop Soluble Kelp Powder 1 or two times, Vermicrop Organic Bloom Booster, Botanicare Pure Bloom Pro, Grandma's Unsulphured Molasses
> Rock Dust In Soil: Azomite, Gypsum
> Supplements: TM-7 used once in week 3
> ...


Plants look healthy bro how long did you veg for?


----------



## Rasta Roy (Apr 13, 2016)

PerfectGrower said:


> How long have you been feeding that? If you're going with a 1 part bloom, I would really look for something else in the future. Look for 5-10-15, 5-15-15. You are loading on P and K, and keeping your nitrogen low. I know people say....you want little to no Nitrogen in flowering. You want "less" sure, but not that unbalanced. I don't care what anyone says
> 
> 
> 
> I have to assume the curling is coming from a water issue or you just "recently" switched to 2-27-23.


I'll definitely vouch for keeping a more balanced Fertilizer plan for flower. The whole cut the nitrogen in flower is no good. I grow organic, I start my soil with a pretty balanced level of nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium inputs. Definitely heavy on the long releasing nitrogen, potassium, and calcium sources. Then I'll use seabird, and Bat guanos teas in flower to add some extra phosphorus but plants are still getting plenty of nitrogen. And of you're going hydro you gotta make sure you boost your potassium but if you're a soil Grower with a good mix you should be set or covered by your Molasses that you should be occasionally watering with. 

Pakistan Valley right before cut down


----------



## testiclees (Apr 13, 2016)

@Rasta Roy 

What size bag there bro?


----------



## Rasta Roy (Apr 13, 2016)

@testiclees 7 gallon smart pots!


----------



## testiclees (Apr 13, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> @testiclees 7 gallon smart pots!


Nice, I use 7g most frequently but if i wanna take a chance on a potentially great strain i go 15gal. Currently have a sin mint cookies in a 15g thick as hell.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Apr 13, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Nice, I use 7g most frequently but if i wanna take a chance on a potentially great strain i go 15gal. Currently have a sin mint cookies in a 15g thick as hell.


Sounds awesome. I did all 7 gallon smart pots for that round. I got some blue cheeses and boss hogs to cut down still but I slid over the first six for my next round. They're in ten gallon smart pots this time out!


----------



## darkzero (Apr 13, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> Plants look healthy bro how long did you veg for?


I vegged for like month and 3/4 close to 2 months, the plants are actually in a reused reammended soil from last year with crab shell 2-3-0, kelp meal 1-0-2, alfalfa meal 3-2-0, think i had some marine cuisine in there the first grow 10-7-7, earth worm castings 1-0-0, buffallo loam 1-1-1, and Ful-humix, also have live worms in my soil for fresh castings and to help break down some of the ammendments. In veg fed with some buffallo loam earth worm casting kelp meal when first transplanted to first containers. top dressed with alfalfa meal once a months, rotated slow release blood meal 10-0-0, and mexican bat guano 8-1-1. I fed mollasses watering before last one to feed the soil web and give plants that calcium, potassium, magnesium, etc It's got plenty of nitro in there considering I transplanted in 45 gallon when I put it in flower, thats why I don't really add it in flower. Forgot to add my base soil is promix mixed with promix ultimate organic, coco coir brick, sunshine natural and organic, and botanical garden compost. The ones u saw were the ones in 7 gallon pots in unused supersoil that cooked for close to a year, these are the ones in 45 gallon smart pot they are close to being 5 foot tall 3 weeks in flower. That dust u see is micronized sulfur that was put on the leaves to kill the white flies before the pistols started exploding out sunday, after the 2-27-23 feed. they are only on fan leaves and not the pistols.


----------



## Jeanpaulsastre (Apr 24, 2016)

Ghsc powder feeding, using its mother plants formula for veg and short flowering for flower. Started on 0.5g/L and got to 1g/L.
Added cannabiogen delta 9 5ml/L from 12/12, 1x foliar and 3x on soil with 10 days between every use
Adding organic bloombastic 4-6 weeks into flower


----------



## KreegDaddy (Apr 25, 2016)

I just keep it simple, fish emulsion once a week through veg and will use Indo bat guano for flower , hasn't failed me yet!

These are 7.5 weeks old from seed hatch. June 1 their going outdoors to finish the season natural


----------



## darkzero (Apr 25, 2016)

KreegDaddy said:


> I just keep it simple, fish emulsion once a week through veg and will use Indo bat guano for flower , hasn't failed me yet!
> 
> These are 7.5 weeks old from seed hatch. June 1 their going outdoors to finish the season natural


Nice


----------



## Jackaltheonly (Apr 26, 2016)

Ive been using the General Organics Go Box line up to feed my girls. Very impressed with how well this stuff works.


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 26, 2016)

Jackaltheonly said:


> Ive been using the General Organics Go Box line up to feed my girls. Very impressed with how well this stuff works.


I was not impressed at all with that line of nutes. Saw 3 grows done with it and all where sub par. Over priced to many bottles of voodoo snake oil in a bottle. KISS keep it simple all you need is NPK nute, PK booster in flower and calmg source. I fell victom to the bomb large harvest in a bottle(s). At one point i was using 7 different bottles of nutes at any one time with 2-3 bottles changing with veg and flower cycles. Now i use 2 nutes in veg and add in 2 more in flower. Veg Bloom Dirty for veg and flower, Botanicare calmg to replenish my ro water, in flower i add Botanicare Sweet either Raw or Berry and GH Liquid Kool Bloom as a PK boost in mide to later flower. If the GO nutes are working for you then just tell me to piss off and keep it up, just saying i have seen better results with less expesive and fewer nutes. Also was not a fan of the GO calmg, lowered the ph a lot.


----------



## drewby (May 3, 2016)

I feed mine milk at a 50/50 ratio or 25/75 when crop is young and again bout flower time,,is loaded with vi tams ,,iron ,calcium,,,which most plants need during rapid veg growth,,,,,,, as calcium is the most common deficiency,,if you see rust spots on your leaves probably calcium ,,and if it needs calcium it will need iron and manganese as well just saying,,,,,and my other trick is Molasses,,,,,to feed molasses 1-2 tablespoons per gallon of water,,,,Less is more folks ,,,check into it,,,plants love the sugar and carbs and it helps to improve your soil ,,,also at flower time it will almost double tricome production ,,it will increase booth yield and potency if you feed a little milk and molasses,,they are not nutrients but with any thing if you over do it you can make a plant ugly ,,,will add crops have been feed Milk and Molasses for thousands of years ,,this is old school gardening trick ,,corn tomatoes many plants love it,,,On occasion I also use a teaspoon of lime granules ,,,to 1 gallon of water,,,also a big help in soil quality ,,,,,
will add this is my first indoor grow,,my plants just went into flower at 4 foot tall is sour diesel stalks are as thick as a #2 pencil at the tips,,using florescence,,,full spectrum lights,,I have 1 150 watts hps I just turned on to help a bit in flowering

MY Mix
1 gallon pete moss
2 gallons of yard compost,,
2 gallons compost manure ,,,cow poo more less,,,has to be mixed with soil,will add,,
2 gallons of sand
4-6 gallons of Pennington Proffesional potting mix
1/2 cup of lime granules mixed in
hand mixed


----------



## drewby (May 5, 2016)

Also will add I use a home made CO2 a milk jug each week I rinse it out and add some yeast and sugar,,I have 2 jugs run into a thumper, so I can see it working,,I also spray my plants 3 times a day with a mister bottle,,and once a day with a bottle of seltzer water ,,Plants can digest the CO2 from the carbonated water ,,another old school garden trick but works great,,I give 68 cents for a liter of selzter water at walmart,,your plants will thrive with Co2


----------



## Just-looking (May 9, 2016)

Did anyone used ionic before?
do you guys always use the recomend amount of nuts or use more?


----------



## drewby (May 9, 2016)

I typical use less the what it says for nutrients ,,less is more,,,you over do it you damage the plant if your under it cuts the risk,,,I find lots of folks run nutrients much hotter then needed,,I use a 7-5-5 for veg or in that neighborhood,,,and a 3-10-10 for flower with good results,,,,,,, for younger plants I use 3-1-2 have had real good results from those


----------



## nicougrik (May 10, 2016)

Whenever you buy soil, it says that it has fertilizer for 3 months. Are you supposed to ignore that and start using nutes at low dosage after about a month of veg or something ? how does that work?
Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this


----------



## GreatHighNinja (May 10, 2016)

Nice Nuggs said:


> Advanced Nutrients Conneiseur at 50-75% recommended dose. Adding B52, CarboLoad, Roots Accelerator (H&G) and Big Bud. Only using these at half to 75% of what they recommend and loving the results. Curious what other Advanced users are doing..
> Will try to get a pic up later - only in week 3 here..


Here is my nutrient line up.
Advanced Nutrients
Sensi bloom a+b/ 12ml per gallon/ weeks 1-6
Bud candy/ 8ml per gallon/ weeks 1-6
Piranha/ 10ml per gallon/ weeks 1-2
Tarantula / 10ml per gallon/ weeks 1-2
Cal-Mag Xtra/ 8ml per gallon/ weeks 1-3
Sensizym/ 8ml per gallon/ weeks 1-6
Big Bud/ 8ml per gallon weeks 2-4
Overdrive/ 8ml per gallon weeks 5-6
Flawless Finish/ 8ml per gallon/ week 7

I do not feed my plants every time I water. I generally feed one day then the next time I give water only. Some strains are more nutrient heavy and I feed more often.

attached image is of a Gorilla F**k clone I received using the Advanced Nutrient line listed above. It was a really nice plant one of the best Gorilla glue crosses I have ever seen.


----------



## justataylor (May 22, 2016)

Bleach works best


----------



## Smokedoutplayinggalaga420 (May 23, 2016)

alusash said:


> Organic baby.
> Worm castings and volcanic dust for veg
> Bat guano, sea bird guano, chicken guano and mollasas for flower.
> 
> ...


Yes sir organic all the way.


----------



## Smokedoutplayinggalaga420 (May 23, 2016)

Organic for me. My soil is compost rich with live worms in my medium. Alaga syrup to me is better than the usual molasses


----------



## justataylor (May 24, 2016)

I bought Canna Terra Vega and Canna Terra Flores for an Auto Northern Light grown in Canna Terra Professional soil. Did I buy the wrong shit or this will do perfectly fine?


----------



## KushyMcKush (May 25, 2016)

How do people on this forum feel about Nectar for the Gods nutrients? I was given a free sample of their advanced line and have been using it at 1/2 strength in week 3-4 of veg. It seems to be working fine but I really have nothing else to compare it to being my first grow. 
I never hear anyone talk about it unless I search for it exclusively. It is very rarely mentioned in forum threads about nutrients, I never see it recommended on any grow sites, and when I ask about it nobody seems to use it. Those who donuse it seem to really like it though. Is it just that new of a product? Or is it just not that good? Im going to continue using through this grow to see it through and maybe try something else for my next one.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 30, 2016)

age old fish and seaweed through veg and age old bloom and terpinator.


----------



## ky man (Jun 1, 2016)

what is that purple plant in that last picture ?IF YOU DONT MIND send me a pm and tell me where you got the seeds at or if it is a clone..ky


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 2, 2016)

Purpsmagurps: Fantastic looking plants! Can I ask which fish and seaweed products you use? Im looking for a good seaweed supplement but there doesn't seem to be a consensus on bottled/powdered prepared products out there. Many people say these are a waste and not a "true" seaweed and missing many key components. Others love them. Im just trying to get some different opinions.


----------



## cli420 (Jun 2, 2016)

I use the entire Earth Juice line up. Never had any issues with it, But if your going to go The Earth Juice route. Make sure to get the Original Stuff. Not the new stuff.... I'm sure someone else could elaborate more.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 2, 2016)

cli420 said:


> I use the entire Earth Juice line up. Never had any issues with it, But if your going to go The Earth Juice route. Make sure to get the Original Stuff. Not the new stuff.... I'm sure someone else could elaborate more.


Ive been going back and forth for weeks between Earth Juice, Dyna-Gro, and FF trio. Earth Juice seemed like an excellent organic option but in the end I was trying to simplify my nutrient regimine and with how you have to bubble it for 24-48 hours in 2 seperate solutions is just more going on for my first frow than I want to mess with. I think I will try it next time though once I get a little experience under my belt. In the end I went with Dyna-Gro. Seemed like the best option for what I wanted to spend and in its simicity and results.


----------



## cli420 (Jun 3, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Ive been going back and forth for weeks between Earth Juice, Dyna-Gro, and FF trio. Earth Juice seemed like an excellent organic option but in the end I was trying to simplify my nutrient regimine and with how you have to bubble it for 24-48 hours in 2 seperate solutions is just more going on for my first frow than I want to mess with. I think I will try it next time though once I get a little experience under my belt. In the end I went with Dyna-Gro. Seemed like the best option for what I wanted to spend and in its simicity and results.



Dyna -Gro is great! Don't get me wrong, It's Simple and ready. I'm the type of person that constantly needs to be doing something. I get bored fast! Earth Juice make me work harder in the grow room. Yes you have to bubble Earth Juice for 24-48 hours. 48 Hours being the best... for me i've noticed. I use normal tap water and I do 1 gallon at a time per plant. R/O doesnt work great with earthjuice but some may say different. If I see a plant needs feeding but my nutes are not ready yet. I just water the plant with 1 gallon tap water 8.0PH with 5ml earth juice mollases brings it to 6.8 PH. Then ill wait a day or 2 and then feed nutes. My feeding schedules for the plants are never the same. Each plant even if its the same strain reacts differently. My entire family heritage is farming farmers ect. I like to think of myself as a natural DR.GREEN THUMB be one with your plants they will be one with you. The force is strong with cannabis. to those reading 8.0ph water!?!?! Yes i said it. It drops perfectly when molasses is added.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 3, 2016)

cli420 said:


> Dyna -Gro is great! Don't get me wrong, It's Simple and ready. I'm the type of person that constantly needs to be doing something. I get bored fast! Earth Juice make me work harder in the grow room. Yes you have to bubble Earth Juice for 24-48 hours. 48 Hours being the best... for me i've noticed. I use normal tap water and I do 1 gallon at a time per plant. R/O doesnt work great with earthjuice but some may say different. If I see a plant needs feeding but my nutes are not ready yet. I just water the plant with 1 gallon tap water 8.0PH with 5ml earth juice mollases brings it to 6.8 PH. Then ill wait a day or 2 and then feed nutes. My feeding schedules for the plants are never the same. Each plant even if its the same strain reacts differently. My entire family heritage is farming farmers ect. I like to think of myself as a natural DR.GREEN THUMB be one with your plants they will be one with you. The force is strong with cannabis. to those reading 8.0ph water!?!?! Yes i said it. It drops perfectly when molasses is added.


Thats funny you say that! I always need to be out doing something in my grow room as well. Ill even just go sit in there for hours and watch youtube vids on growing or read various forums. Im the type that once I find an interest in something... I kind of obsess and need to know everything about it and all the hows and whys. I need to know why it works... Not just that it works. I really liked Earth Juice when I started looking into it more, but I just think for my first grow, the simpler the better. I think I will most definitely try it next time and maybe even do a side by side with Dyna Gro. The whole reason I ditched the Nectar of the Gods line was because 6 bottles was too much and too much room for error when I dont fully understand how nutrients work or interact just yet... But Im learning. Ive been reading Ed Rosenthall's book as well cover to cover and Im really enjoying all of the technical information and science behind how nutrients work and whats going on inside the plants various systems and in the soil itself. My goal going into this has always been crossbreeding and genetics. Ive always been fascinated with this. Plants are new to me. Now... If you want to talk reptile genetics I can go on for days 
But... Gotta start with the basics!


----------



## cli420 (Jun 3, 2016)

My White Widow X Thunder Fuck Auto. Shes at day 66 today. I have 3 of these under 1000 watt hps. I had 4 but 1 of them turned out not to be auto and is a photo period plant. Witch is a good and bad thing. Now I can take clones breed it ect. Id probable clone a few. grow it out in my next grow. if it's up to par I'll do an entire grow of it. This Entire Grow I used Earth Juice Catalyst, Microblast., Grow, Bloom, Hi Brix Molasses. and for my none earth juice line up just Hygrozyme.
I use a feeding schedule I found reading about earth juice on an other forum, I just made slight adjustments to it to fit my grow & grow style.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 3, 2016)

Very nice! Those look excellent. Heres mine under a 315w ceramic MH. I also have a 1000w hps I might need to move half out into another room under that if these get too big. The 2 big ones are some mystery bag seed I found, then I have 2 purple kush, 2 White Widow, and 2 White Cookies. The 2 babies in the cups are more purple kush... Ive read these specific ones have a cool pheno Im hoping will express so I can clone. The other deli cup is a clone off my largest purple kush. First time cloning, it was from a topping that I tossed in the trash then I was like... Hey! Why not try to clone this thing?! So I just stuck it right in some soil... No cloning powder/gel. And its growing fine lol.


----------



## cli420 (Jun 3, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Very nice! Those look excellent. Heres mine under a 315w ceramic MH. I also have a 1000w hps I might need to move half out into another room under that if these get too big. The 2 big ones are some mystery bag seed I found, then I have 2 purple kush, 2 White Widow, and 2 White Cookies. The 2 babies in the cups are more purple kush... Ive read these specific ones have a cool pheno Im hoping will express so I can clone. The other deli cup is a clone off my largest purple kush. First time cloning, it was from a topping that I tossed in the trash then I was like... Hey! Why not try to clone this thing?! So I just stuck it right in some soil... No cloning powder/gel. And its growing fine lol.


Thank you kind sir! Whip that 1000w hps out man! Your ladies will love it! Mystery Seeds are always a good thing. I was thinking of adding in some purples to my garden not sure what pheno yet... In my Mother tent I've got Girl Scout Cookies & 3 Pine Apple Expresses. I'm actually going to start cloning them tonight so by the end of this month they are ready for 12/12. That is awesome you decided to clone your top! that exactly what i did with the 3rd pineapple express! how funny! I had back up on it in the garden and it broke off. Took some Olivia's Cloning Gel and presto! 7 days later she had roots.Now shes Serving as a mother in my mother tent. Shes over 3 feet tall now. I wish i could clone like you did  lol Every time I clone I get some sort of issue. That is why i just over clone  Seems to work out for me. I need to get a new Inline fan for my mother tent as my other one went out lastnight.... bah humba


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 4, 2016)

I might have to use it unless I keep them all really small. If I do I will need to do some more construction here and set up ventillation in the other room for that light. This 315 is perfect for the 4x4 room Im currently using. All I have is a small 12x12 vent at the bottom for fresh air to come in and 2 larger vents at the top for heat to escape and the room stays between 77-82 and around 65 at night with just a small oscillating fan. We will see if that clone holds! It seems to be fine so far so well see. Im not sure how long a top can stay alive after chopping but its been 5 days and still seems fine. I picked up some cloning powder yesterday for any future cuttings I might take. I need to be careful though because of my limited space. 
Did you grow the cookies from seed? I got all mine from Crop Kings and they seem great. Ive been looking at Great Lakes Genetics though for my next run. Bodhi Gorilla Bubble and Mothers Milk look awesome, among many others.


----------



## cli420 (Jun 4, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> I might have to use it unless I keep them all really small. If I do I will need to do some more construction here and set up ventillation in the other room for that light. This 315 is perfect for the 4x4 room Im currently using. All I have is a small 12x12 vent at the bottom for fresh air to come in and 2 larger vents at the top for heat to escape and the room stays between 77-82 and around 65 at night with just a small oscillating fan. We will see if that clone holds! It seems to be fine so far so well see. Im not sure how long a top can stay alive after chopping but its been 5 days and still seems fine. I picked up some cloning powder yesterday for any future cuttings I might take. I need to be careful though because of my limited space.
> Did you grow the cookies from seed? I got all mine from Crop Kings and they seem great. Ive been looking at Great Lakes Genetics though for my next run. Bodhi Gorilla Bubble and Mothers Milk look awesome, among many others.



You temps seem perfect its about the same temps i got going on and my plantas are thriving! I swear they got bigger overnight. Your top should be fine give it 10 12 more days. my girl scout cookies i got as a clone from a dispencery up in hombolt county. I had just signed up and i was walking in I got to meet the guy who cuts all the clones. He then showed me all his strains he was taking off the van. And thats when i saw this really dark green with lime green and dark purple stem I fell inlove... Haha my love story. My wife should be jelouse.  There is just so many phenos is really never ending! A real growers dream come true. My phones dieing time to charge it.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 5, 2016)

cli420 said:


> You temps seem perfect its about the same temps i got going on and my plantas are thriving! I swear they got bigger overnight. Your top should be fine give it 10 12 more days. my girl scout cookies i got as a clone from a dispencery up in hombolt county. I had just signed up and i was walking in I got to meet the guy who cuts all the clones. He then showed me all his strains he was taking off the van. And thats when i saw this really dark green with lime green and dark purple stem I fell inlove... Haha my love story. My wife should be jelouse.  There is just so many phenos is really never ending! A real growers dream come true. My phones dieing time to charge it.


It got up to 88 in my room today... Its been in the upper 90's outside here all week but the room is well insulated so thats the highest Ive seen it. Im really hoping this Protekt silica stuff works as well as people say at helping with heat stress. They seem fine, some minor taco-ing on a few leaves of the purple kush but thats it. 
Thats cool, the dispenseries here dont carry clones which is a bummer so I have to order everything online. 
I think my girlfriend gets jealous from time to time too haha but shes into it. 
Good talking to you man, message me sometime if you want to chat and bounce around ideas. Take care!


----------



## cli420 (Jun 5, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> It got up to 88 in my room today... Its been in the upper 90's outside here all week but the room is well insulated so thats the highest Ive seen it. Im really hoping this Protekt silica stuff works as well as people say at helping with heat stress. They seem fine, some minor taco-ing on a few leaves of the purple kush but thats it.
> Thats cool, the dispenseries here dont carry clones which is a bummer so I have to order everything online.
> I think my girlfriend gets jealous from time to time too haha but shes into it.
> Good talking to you man, message me sometime if you want to chat and bounce around ideas. Take care!


88-90 is ok aslong as your plants are not wilting over ect ect. I've had it up too 100 before with no problems. But now I keep it a steady 65-70 ac window unit. If i where you Get some fans in there to move around the air a bit more. Are your tent flaps open? Whats your current lighting schedule at? if your lights are on during day, Try having lights go on at night instead of day. Id do this on your next grow. The hotter the slower the plant grows. I noticed Explosive growth as soon as my grow tents went from 88-90 to 65-70 with AC. I harvested some of my white widow early last night about an oz wet from one nug lol. Trics looked all cloudy with very few clear trics. I was surprised to see my white widow hairs where still mostly white, But Trics don't lie when it's ready! As soon as i harvested lastnight i wake up this morning and all the hairs on the bud are now brownish redish. I'm waiting until June 8th to fully harvest, If it isnt ready by the 8th I'll let it go tell the 19 on fathers day. Hopefully by the 8th or 19 I get some amber trics coming in. My wife was amazed at the test nug i took off last night. I normally never get clones because you can never be to sure if it is what they say it is you know? Hey man good talks! I'm all about sharing and caring man. Have yourself a bless day Happy growing. PM me id you need any help or got any questions you think I might be able to answer. Peace!


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 5, 2016)

cli420 said:


> 88-90 is ok aslong as your plants are not wilting over ect ect. I've had it up too 100 before with no problems. But now I keep it a steady 65-70 ac window unit. If i where you Get some fans in there to move around the air a bit more. Are your tent flaps open? Whats your current lighting schedule at? if your lights are on during day, Try having lights go on at night instead of day. Id do this on your next grow. The hotter the slower the plant grows. I noticed Explosive growth as soon as my grow tents went from 88-90 to 65-70 with AC. I harvested some of my white widow early last night about an oz wet from one nug lol. Trics looked all cloudy with very few clear trics. I was surprised to see my white widow hairs where still mostly white, But Trics don't lie when it's ready! As soon as i harvested lastnight i wake up this morning and all the hairs on the bud are now brownish redish. I'm waiting until June 8th to fully harvest, If it isnt ready by the 8th I'll let it go tell the 19 on fathers day. Hopefully by the 8th or 19 I get some amber trics coming in. My wife was amazed at the test nug i took off last night. I normally never get clones because you can never be to sure if it is what they say it is you know? Hey man good talks! I'm all about sharing and caring man. Have yourself a bless day Happy growing. PM me id you need any help or got any questions you think I might be able to answer. Peace!


Yea, I may need to add another fan to blow cool air in from the other room. I have it in a shed, not a tent. There are actually 3 seperate rooms. The one Im using is 3.5'x4.5', the second is 4.5'x5.5'. The previous owners were hunters and used these two back rooms as a meat locker to store and cure their hunt. It had a refrigeration unit but it was long since dead so I tore it out. The cool thing is that it is well insulated. When it is 100 outside, it will stay about 65 in the outer rooms. But the back one Im using... Even with the doors left open... Still gets pretty warm. So I think a fan blowing air into the back would be a good call. A friend is coming out to wire the electricity onto its own dedicated circut here soon. That way I dont have to worry about overloading it. It already makes me a bit nervous having the humidifier, one fan, and 315w light all plugged into a surge protector, so Id be wary about plugging in anything else just yet. 
Man I can't wait until mine are flowering. They already smell pretty good but I can only imagine the anticpation and anxiety of seeing them there on the plant and having to wait until they're just right!
Your account is set to private, I think you'd have to send me a pm before we could chat I think. Anyways, take care friend its been fun chatting with ya!


----------



## iskatero19 (Jun 6, 2016)

I am sorry for jumping in, I don't know if I am in the right thread but my babies need help.

I have never given any nutes to my babies except for the worm castings that I mixed in the soilless medium they are now into.

They are now 2 weeks and 4 days.
My babies are not looking healthy, they are showing these spots and tips of the leaves go dry. Some of the leaves are cupping.
As for my reading and research they are in heat stress and I think I over watered them for some time plus I never gave them nutes. Should I give them again worm casting? will it be enough?
can you advice nutrients or any homemade/diy organic nutes that I can feed them?
I do not have access to the good organic fertilzers you are all using but I think I can find some substitute.

Im kinda letting the pot dry out as it is still moist and let them thrive for water.

They need help, hopefully someone will take a look with my babies.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 7, 2016)

iskatero19 said:


> View attachment 3701520 View attachment 3701522 View attachment 3701542 View attachment 3701545 View attachment 3701553 View attachment 3701563 View attachment 3701571 View attachment 3701572 View attachment 3701575 View attachment 3701578 I am sorry for jumping in, I don't know if I am in the right thread but my babies need help.
> 
> I have never given any nutes to my babies except for the worm castings that I mixed in the soilless medium they are now into.
> 
> ...


Hello! Well, I am also pretty new to all this, but I have done a fair amount of research. From what I understand soilless media is just an inert material and requires a regular nutrient regimine in order to keep your plants healthy and happy. As opposed to soil, which has a certain amount of nutrients in the mix to keep the plants fed for at least the first 3-4 weeks before requiring any kind of additional feeding once the nutrients that were originally in the soil are all used up. A soilless medium is a type of hydroponic growing teqnuique, and needs to be treated as such. 
as far as I know, any hydroponic nutrients will work for expanded clay, coco fiber, pearlite, etc. grow. Why not just order a good simple nutrient on amazon? Im using Dyna-Gro, its cheap, effective, and very very easy to use. There are many others, but this is just what Im currently using. 
As far as the worm castings are concerned, I would have to let somebody else advise you on this. I would imagine that you would need to use some other additives in order to get a more complete feeding. I doubt these have everything the plant needs to survive in a soilless media set-up, but again, Im not sure on this. You will probably start running into some deficiencies down the road which would be problematic. You could also just go down to your local hardware store, walmart, garden store, or whatever you have access to that has a gardening section and use a fish fertilizer or even miricle grow people have has success with and would be better than nothing... But maybe better for a soil grow. You most likely need something more taylor made for hydroponic use.


----------



## iskatero19 (Jun 8, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Hello! Well, I am also pretty new to all this, but I have done a fair amount of research. From what I understand soilless media is just an inert material and requires a regular nutrient regimine in order to keep your plants healthy and happy. As opposed to soil, which has a certain amount of nutrients in the mix to keep the plants fed for at least the first 3-4 weeks before requiring any kind of additional feeding once the nutrients that were originally in the soil are all used up. A soilless medium is a type of hydroponic growing teqnuique, and needs to be treated as such.
> as far as I know, any hydroponic nutrients will work for expanded clay, coco fiber, pearlite, etc. grow. Why not just order a good simple nutrient on amazon? Im using Dyna-Gro, its cheap, effective, and very very easy to use. There are many others, but this is just what Im currently using.
> As far as the worm castings are concerned, I would have to let somebody else advise you on this. I would imagine that you would need to use some other additives in order to get a more complete feeding. I doubt these have everything the plant needs to survive in a soilless media set-up, but again, Im not sure on this. You will probably start running into some deficiencies down the road which would be problematic. You could also just go down to your local hardware store, walmart, garden store, or whatever you have access to that has a gardening section and use a fish fertilizer or even miricle grow people have has success with and would be better than nothing... But maybe better for a soil grow. You most likely need something more taylor made for hydroponic use.




Will this be fine? There is "sodium" in this nute and as far as I remember I just read that sodium is not good for cannabis. 
Im kinda confused right now. 
Thanks for your response.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 8, 2016)

iskatero19 said:


> Will this be fine? There is "sodium" in this nute and as far as I remember I just read that sodium is not good for cannabis.
> Im kinda confused right now.
> Thanks for your response.


Hey man, Im just not experienced enough to answer whether or not that would be ok or not for cannabis. I don't think I would try it on my plants, but thats just me. Can I ask what made you go with a soilless medium without first obtaining some proper hydroponic nutrients? If it is this difficult for you to aquire them, you would probably be much better off just growing in soil. It is much more forgiving. Are you able to check your ph and ppm's? I know this is very important in hydroponic setups... And I believe this includes soilless medium. Id say if you can't get proper nutrients, you might be better off transplaniting into soil asap or just starting over in soil. 
It doesn't seem like anyone else is following this thread anymore so you might want to try posting a new thread asking about this.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 8, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Purpsmagurps: Fantastic looking plants! Can I ask which fish and seaweed products you use? Im looking for a good seaweed supplement but there doesn't seem to be a consensus on bottled/powdered prepared products out there. Many people say these are a waste and not a "true" seaweed and missing many key components. Others love them. Im just trying to get some different opinions.


Age old fish and seaweed and age old bloom, then terpinator


----------



## Stipulus (Jun 12, 2016)

SxIstew said:


> General Organics full line
> *GROW*
> per gallon
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## cli420 (Jun 15, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Yea, I may need to add another fan to blow cool air in from the other room. I have it in a shed, not a tent. There are actually 3 seperate rooms. The one Im using is 3.5'x4.5', the second is 4.5'x5.5'. The previous owners were hunters and used these two back rooms as a meat locker to store and cure their hunt. It had a refrigeration unit but it was long since dead so I tore it out. The cool thing is that it is well insulated. When it is 100 outside, it will stay about 65 in the outer rooms. But the back one Im using... Even with the doors left open... Still gets pretty warm. So I think a fan blowing air into the back would be a good call. A friend is coming out to wire the electricity onto its own dedicated circut here soon. That way I dont have to worry about overloading it. It already makes me a bit nervous having the humidifier, one fan, and 315w light all plugged into a surge protector, so Id be wary about plugging in anything else just yet.
> Man I can't wait until mine are flowering. They already smell pretty good but I can only imagine the anticpation and anxiety of seeing them there on the plant and having to wait until they're just right!
> Your account is set to private, I think you'd have to send me a pm before we could chat I think. Anyways, take care friend its been fun chatting with ya!



Hey man sounds a little like my set up. I converted 1 bedroom thats 11x15 or 15x15 can't remember, And I just put 2 4x8 tents in. 1 tent for flower 1 tent for mothers / Clones. The room my grow is in isn't completely sealed. So i get alot of outside air, But thankfully the incoming air leak from outside isn't hot. I now keep my tents a steady 65. 65 degrees seem to be just right for production. It's always good to have an electrician as a friend =]. Im harvesting 1 of my white widows today. I'll send you PM now. Sorry I've been off for the past week I caught the flu blah.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 16, 2016)

ky man said:


> what is that purple plant in that last picture ?IF YOU DONT MIND send me a pm and tell me where you got the seeds at or if it is a clone..ky


Crop king seeds purple kush fem!


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 16, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> Crop king seeds purple kush fem!


This is also where I got my purple kush seeds. Hope mine turns out even close to that thing!


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 16, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> This is also where I got my purple kush seeds. Hope mine turns out even close to that thing!


They are pretty consistant!


----------



## cli420 (Jun 24, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> This is also where I got my purple kush seeds. Hope mine turns out even close to that thing!



Hows your grow going? Update us!


----------



## ZimTastic (Jul 2, 2016)

I am currently trying to make my first ever grow work, I have bought pots ( 2.6 Gals )
I am currently about 1.5 weeks ( Since I planted the seeds, pre -germinated ) 
They are now sitting in small plastic containers, just to let them sprout and grow their first few leafs.

I used roughly 50/50 ( might've used about 10 - 15 % more Compost ) Looks like this https://www.google.com.mt/url?sa=i&...iYzMcIQfOhXewvsP7hKTC0Mg&ust=1467558156627979

( cant find any info about the compost that I bought )

And the soil I bought is a mixture of (50% local rich fertilesoil, 25% dried cow manure and 25% sphagnum peat) 

These pots has been waterd roughly 2 - 3 times a week, ( Depending on how light the pot has been ) I live in a very warm place, water evaporates quickly.

My question being, how do I best utilize what I have? is a 50/50 ratio good for a first couple of weeks seedlings?

I'm asking, because the first 3 days, by pretties sprouted and grew, they even got their first 2 set of leafs.
2 days later they started showing signs of their 4th set of leaves, but since then they have just stopped. ( almost like stunted growth ) Unless I'm mistaking and they're just growing roots, I don't know.

If anyone has any input, I'd love to know
( I hope this question fares well in this thread, if not I do apologize )

/Invader out


----------



## dogweed (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey peeps! just getting started here got 2 autos at 8 days in 3g pots happy frog soil 300w led for lighting for now. been reading up on nutes & was thinking about GH go box starter kit. only doing 2 plants at a time was wondering how many grows that would get me through. thanx for any help!!!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 12, 2016)

That sounds like a really smart starting place. 

You might want to keep it on the weak side as you start.

Good luck!

JD


----------



## 2 meanwell (Jul 13, 2016)

JD is solid..always has good advise.
Long time my friend.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 14, 2016)

Good to have you back. 

I never mind when the old threads wake up.

:0)


----------



## 2 meanwell (Jul 15, 2016)

Good to be back 
Beech


----------



## Akizzil (Jul 25, 2016)

@Purpsmagurps do you follow age olds feeding schedule for bloom?


----------



## shynee mac (Jul 25, 2016)

got some cal mag two months ago, but my garage has been hot like 90f ...do you guys think its okay


----------



## Javadog (Jul 25, 2016)

Cal Mag is on the safer side. 

What is your medium? Are you seeing a deficiency?

I typically add cal-mag to my pro-blend.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello soil beaters........dirt farmers and mud babies. I went out and bought 15 pds of farm raised catfish filets and buried em in dirt/soil well happy frog thats got about 45 gallons of used soil total. Prob ran 20 grows through. Im interested in seeing what kind of reinfusion of nutes ill get after a 5-6 month cook with 34 earthworms added to the dirt ........


----------



## Javadog (Jul 26, 2016)

If the soil is depleted, did you add material for the worms to eat as it breaks down?


----------



## JCgrow (Jul 28, 2016)

Anyone else notice General Hydroponics changed their formula for their nutrients?


----------



## thewanderingjack (Jul 30, 2016)

First grow: picked up the cheapest things I saw at my local garden center while I was there: Earth Juice Rainbow Mix Grow (5-5-2) at the recommended dose (1 cup for all the soil I used in 12 x 3gal pots... with some left over). I added another 1/4-1/2 cup of the Bloom mix (1-9-2) to the topsoil when I switched at 6 weeks... each bag was 2 lbs (enough for 4 grows the way I used it) and around $9... though a possum got into one and wasted a lot. Seemed to work well. Though the mycorrhizae in the veg mix had expired (I didn't notice til after I used it... again, just picked it up cuz it was cheap).


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 30, 2016)

Javadog said:


> If the soil is depleted, did you add material for the worms to eat as it breaks down?


I did but its mainly newspaper and pumpkin -squash guts......i avoid citrus fruits for this practice.


----------



## shynee mac (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Woyaboy (Aug 8, 2016)

Anybody here use Recharge?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 10, 2016)

Guerrilla OP said:


> Here is a link to the study a lot to read but we'll worth it...
> http://www.420magazine.com/forums/indoor-soil-cultivation/114640-top-nutrient-study-best-produces-most.html
> 
> Here are the 8-lbers some are more like 12lb-ers grown using a very similar simple organic method mentioned in my above post... These were all grown by the same person!! Proof that simple organics is the way to go and will produce as big if not bigger yields...NOT MY PHOTOS (after the last debacle when I showed someone something on here lol)
> ...


Insane. I can dream of having something even remotely close and I would be stoked


----------



## bwailer (Aug 12, 2016)

I am a first timer and have two separate rooms growing about two weeks apart. I just started using Fox Farms Dirty Dozen on my first one and in about ten days I will use Technaflora Recipe for Success Starter Kit. I the last one is very cheap so I was wondering what everyone's thoughts on ithe are. Thanks.


----------



## Fish-man Dan (Aug 16, 2016)

My garden is in its 22nd day of flower. I also have a dozen auto's in the mix which are on their 5th week. This is my first run. I use a 40/40/20 mix of soil, coco coir, and perlite. I have been using the entire line of Kushman's Vegamatrix. So far my plants are thriving, and spend most of their time praying to the light. As a very novice grower, I am very pleased so far with the results I've been able to produce using the VM feeding schedule. I've got a journal of this grow going as well so if your at all interested to see the harvest pics feel free to follow .


----------



## bwailer (Aug 16, 2016)

Fish-man Dan said:


> My garden is in its 22nd day of flower. I also have a dozen auto's in the mix which are on their 5th week. This is my first run. I use a 40/40/20 mix of soil, coco coir, and perlite. I have been using the entire line of Kushman's Vegamatrix. So far my plants are thriving, and spend most of their time praying to the light. As a very novice grower, I am very pleased so far with the results I've been able to produce using the VM feeding schedule. I've got a journal of this grow going as well so if your at all interested to see the harvest pics feel free to follow . View attachment 3758698 View attachment 3758699 View attachment 3758700 View attachment 3758702 View attachment 3758704


It is looking very nice, I think you are doing a good job.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 1, 2016)

AptusBX said:


> yeah, that info has been floating around for a while, i still cant believe they haven't done an extensive study on PBZ yet... sure would settle a hell of alot of arguments on forums haha. ive never heard of density before, i'll scope it out.


Density is the wip tightens them buds right up


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 1, 2016)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Need to DL tht link.....IMO, If you really wanna get great yields from organics,Got to understand whats going on under the soil....
> Since ive read...... my Taste.....is awesome, and yields are getting close to my soiless grows.
> Beech


Tried to open link won't work


----------



## Javadog (Sep 1, 2016)

Woyaboy said:


> Anybody here use Recharge?


No, but I looked it up....sounds fantastic...

*Complete Professional Strength Living Soil Superpack with Both Beneficial Bacteria and Mycorrrhizae & Trichoderma fungi. *
That verbiage "mycorrhizae & Trichoderma fungi" is a bit odd, but the idea is clear.

(the one is a genus name where the other is a type of association)

$30 for a half pound is a tad dear, but no more than Great White. (and that stuff rocks ;0)

JD


----------



## Damplamp (Sep 16, 2016)

Got a question I'm growing in soil 

The soil is a special mix my local shop makes up all sorts of stuff mixed together great stuff but any way.
Question is this I'm currently doing a feeding with nutes and then next time water and then nutes but I'm wondering can I not do 2 or more nute waterings then do a good water flush after doing nutes a few times in a row would this be good for plants or end up bunging root system up with deposits and burning the plants ?? They are currently in week 3.5 of flower still got around 5-6 weeks left I'm
Thinking ...any input would be great


----------



## Javadog (Sep 17, 2016)

I have done grows where I did not alternate feedings with plain water.

I typically challenge my grows with Big Bud, Kushy Kush, or Bud Candy,
or some such, and so a plain water break seems right on occasion, but 
they are not mandatory.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 22, 2016)

For a chemical grow I use.... Sun Bulb.... Orchid Plus Veg x Better Grow Orchid Fertilizer.

Its got very high quality nutrients, including Magnesium, which is the #1 deficiency for container grown plants, and weed uses a considerable amount of Magnesium. Non Urea Nitrogen source. Contains Nitrate Nitrogen only. Much of the Urea used in other formulas turns to gas, and is a waste, and a cheap filler.

It also leaves very little, if any salt deposits. Its very clean/soluable.

It comes in both Veg/Flower formulas, + all Micros.

*Better-Gro®* *Orchid Plus® *plant food:



Is a specially formulated food, containing fast-acting nitrate nitrogen to enhance growth in orchids
Contains no urea nitrogen
Contains essential minor elements to combat deficiencies that occur with many soilless potting mixes
Was developed by master growers and is the orchid food of choice for all orchid enthusiasts
20-14-13 formula
Is endorsed by the American Orchid Society
Comes in a handy re-sealable bag
Available in convenient 16oz (.45 kg) siz

I use it at the rate or 5 Gallons of Water x 2 x tsp Veg formula x 1 x tsp Flower Formula in Veg, and I feed/water them with it every time I water.

*Better-Gro®* *Orchid Better-Bloom® *plant food:


Contains a high content of phosphorus used to encourage flowering, enhance bloom color, and maximize bloom size
Contains essential minor elements to combat deficiencies that occur with many soilless potting mixes
Contains no urea nitrogren
Was developed by master growers: 11-35-15 formula
Is endorsed by the American Orchid Society
Comes in a handy re-sealable bag
Available in convenient 16 oz. (.45 kg) size


I use at the rate of 5 Gallons Water x 2 x tsp Flower x 1 tsp x Veg Formula

Feed/Water every time.

I use Promix BX which also has Mycorrhizae.

Also for young seedlings I of course cut the fert back accordingly, and don't feed full strength. Start with 1/4

I also grow in 20 Gallon containers with 1000 watt Hortilux 145,000 lumen Super Bulbs which is Blue enhanced. I use this bulb in both Veg/Flowering. 1-2 x 20 gallon containers per light, with maybe 3 x 5 gallon buckets strategically located. At its best this set up gets 2lbs per light with Mr Nice SSH. Reserva Kosher Kush, Mr Nice Critical Mass, and Critical Skunk.

Plants are heavily trained/bent, but no pruning.


Heres a bad shot of some Kosher Kush.

The large bud weighs in a 43gs dry as a bone. The other is 18. These buds came from a plant in a 5 gallon bucket, and it had a 7oz yield. Its now in a jar. Or several.

Long bud is around 20 inches. That's a Les Paul guitar case.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 22, 2016)

jimihendrix1 said:


> For a chemical grow I use.... Sun Bulb.... Orchid Plus Veg x Better Grow Orchid Fertilizer.
> 
> Its got very high quality nutrients, including Magnesium, which is the #1 deficiency for container grown plants, and weed uses a considerable amount of Magnesium. Non Urea Nitrogen source. Contains Nitrate Nitrogen only. Much of the Urea used in other formulas turns to gas, and is a waste, and a cheap filler.
> 
> ...


Going to try your formula works great for you. Only difference is i run led lights but i like the nutes it seems simple to follow


----------



## mmmpquad (Sep 25, 2016)

Damplamp said:


> Got a question I'm growing in soil
> 
> The soil is a special mix my local shop makes up all sorts of stuff mixed together great stuff but any way.
> Question is this I'm currently doing a feeding with nutes and then next time water and then nutes but I'm wondering can I not do 2 or more nute waterings then do a good water flush after doing nutes a few times in a row would this be good for plants or end up bunging root system up with deposits and burning the plants ?? They are currently in week 3.5 of flower still got around 5-6 weeks left I'm
> Thinking ...any input would be great


Feed it well but ramp up slow. I feed daily with a heavy feeding schedule but it is outside direct planted so the excess drains out. Fox Farm nutes are the shit and I highly recommend you try them next. You just need the grow big, big bloom and tiger bloom. Bud candy is useless because they claim it adds sugar to your plant which produces more than enough by its self. There powders seem to be way to aggressive and will make it easy to burn and give you root lock. Just watch the plant daily and adjust accordingly. 
Good luck with your grow man.


----------



## mmmpquad (Sep 25, 2016)

jimihendrix1 said:


> For a chemical grow I use.... Sun Bulb.... Orchid Plus Veg x Better Grow Orchid Fertilizer.
> 
> Its got very high quality nutrients, including Magnesium, which is the #1 deficiency for container grown plants, and weed uses a considerable amount of Magnesium. Non Urea Nitrogen source. Contains Nitrate Nitrogen only. Much of the Urea used in other formulas turns to gas, and is a waste, and a cheap filler.
> 
> ...


Nice yield from a five gallon bucket. A few of those on rotation should keep you happy. A nice mild nute mix too.


----------



## Damplamp (Sep 25, 2016)

mmmpquad said:


> Feed it well but ramp up slow. I feed daily with a heavy feeding schedule but it is outside direct planted so the excess drains out. Fox Farm nutes are the shit and I highly recommend you try them next. You just need the grow big, big bloom and tiger bloom. Bud candy is useless because they claim it adds sugar to your plant which produces more than enough by its self. There powders seem to be way to aggressive and will make it easy to burn and give you root lock. Just watch the plant daily and adjust accordingly.
> Good luck with your grow man.


Thanks man , well I have done two feedings in a row now full strength I didn't ramp up slow I had tiny bit of tip burn on a few plants but going to be doing a good flush with water today and try the two in a row again they seem to have enjoyed it and they look decent !


----------



## mmmpquad (Sep 26, 2016)

Fish-man Dan said:


> My garden is in its 22nd day of flower. I also have a dozen auto's in the mix which are on their 5th week. This is my first run. I use a 40/40/20 mix of soil, coco coir, and perlite. I have been using the entire line of Kushman's Vegamatrix. So far my plants are thriving, and spend most of their time praying to the light. As a very novice grower, I am very pleased so far with the results I've been able to produce using the VM feeding schedule. I've got a journal of this grow going as well so if your at all interested to see the harvest pics feel free to follow . View attachment 3758698 View attachment 3758699 View attachment 3758700 View attachment 3758702 View attachment 3758704


They look really healthy and green good job. 
It is overcrowded though. If you just put six plants in there and train them well you would probably get a higher yield than 20 smaller ones in the same space. Good looking room too.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 26, 2016)

mmmpquad said:


> Nice yield from a five gallon bucket. A few of those on rotation should keep you happy. A nice mild nute mix too.



Sadly they got culled, as the Mr Nice Super Silver Haze, for me is a better smoke/plant. They were grown for a bit over a year though, and is good stuff, but not my favorite flavor. Buzz is top notch though.

SSH also gives more return on Bubble Hash, and Extract.

Getting ready to try the Elemental Seeds Mango Tango, and the New Brothers Grimm C99.

While I never grew the earlier C99, I did the Mosca, and while I had no problem with the weed, it didn't grow, fast enough, or produce nearly enough. Mr Nice Critical Mass is also being grown for around a year now. Will so far be keeping it.

On tap, I also have the

Elemental Seeds Grizzly Kush x 3 orders

Crocketts Tangie, Sour Banana Sherbet, 3 orders each

TGA Jack the Ripper x 2 orders

1 x Atomic Notrhern Lights

2 Sensi Seeds Afghani #1

Mr Nice Critical Skunk x 2


----------



## Damplamp (Sep 26, 2016)

mmmpquad said:


> They look really healthy and green good job.
> It is overcrowded though. If you just put six plants in there and train them well you would probably get a higher yield than 20 smaller ones in the same space. Good looking room too.


Ya your probly right 
I did a bit of training on them with the result of some getting 6 mains on them most of them got four but ya I got 19 in there they are starting to get crowded for sure but I'm
Happy with the size of bud so far with only about 5 weeks to go now ! But I may do what your saying and go with half that and just go bigger pots and more training ! Training really adds time to grow that's for sure


----------



## mmmpquad (Sep 26, 2016)

Damplamp said:


> Ya your probly right
> I did a bit of training on them with the result of some getting 6 mains on them most of them got four but ya I got 19 in there they are starting to get crowded for sure but I'm
> Happy with the size of bud so far with only about 5 weeks to go now ! But I may do what your saying and go with half that and just go bigger pots and more training ! Training really adds time to grow that's for sure


Yea you got it. Bigger the pot the bigger the plant there is just no way around it, but of course if all depends on space. If you do what your doing with more dirt and more space you would kill it.


----------



## mmmpquad (Sep 26, 2016)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Sadly they got culled, as the Mr Nice Super Silver Haze, for me is a better smoke/plant. They were grown for a bit over a year though, and is good stuff, but not my favorite flavor. Buzz is top notch though.
> 
> SSH also gives more return on Bubble Hash, and Extract.
> 
> ...


SSH is one of my top five strains.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2016)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.
> 
> Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
> and pics of results.
> ...


I use Mexican guano Jamaican guano and more bloom I'm in my first week of 12/12, 7 week veg. scrog. Today I fed with tea 1 gal pH water 1tsp mexi guani, 2 tsp Jamaican guano and 1 tsp bloom. If I'm missing anything plz let me know, im not the most experiencd grower, only my second grow. Would love some input and help thanks in advanced.


----------



## duncandog (Oct 18, 2016)

since soil already has nutrients in it (some better quality than others) why so much use of supplemental nutrient dosing?
Keep it simple. The use of worm casting and guanos would really be all you may need to supplement. Then the use of molasses for a flavor and carb boost.
Am I wrong organic growers out there?


----------



## mx5spd (Oct 21, 2016)

Jacks 20 20 20 for veg and 10 30 20 for flower. I use RO water so it gets a dose of Cal Mag Plus. Everything gets half dose Superthrive until flowering.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 21, 2016)

For Organic I use

Peruvian Seabird Guano Veg/Flowering

Azomite

Calcitic/Dolomitic Lime mix

Kelp

Compost Bioactivator

Beneficial Bacteria


----------



## Sour_og (Oct 21, 2016)

Nectar for the gods advanced line. Fed weekly and watered once in between. I'm 4 weeks into flower right now and my ladies are loving it.

Also foilar fed through veg and 2 weeks into flower with bloom chaos from nftg. Now I'm using it as an additive in water

10ml of terpinator through veg and now 30ml in flower.

Sunshine 4 mix for soil/5-10 gallon smart pots. I used 1 gallon of water with a ph of 6.2 in veg and 6.7 in flower.


----------



## Goldpan67 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi, I'm going to do my first Northern Lights grow.
I'm using a tent, 600w aircooled hps, carbon can filter, exhaust fan is on a cooling t-stat. (Variable)
The soils I know I have access to are pro mix hp, FFOF, maybe FFHF.
The shop here might have more choices than that. The owner is relatively new and pretends to know more than he does.
I ordered humboldt natural grow and bloom nutes.
I do have budswell bat guano to use if needed.
I have cal mag on hand too
I can get dolomite lime.
I have super thrive.
I really want to keep it simple. I'm not afraid to add elements that are neccissary, but don't don't want to complicate it either.
Do I need to add any myco nutes to what I have listed.
I guess I just need a recipe for a decent soil build.
I have read through some of this huge thread and am getting a bit overwhelmed with options.
Thanks.
(P.s. I'm not new to growing, but it's been a few years and I'm rusty)


----------



## Javadog (Oct 22, 2016)

Many recipes here:
https://www.rollitup.org/f/organics.59/

Good luck.....sounds like you are on track :0)

JD

P.S. They might add Worm Castings, Azomite, Kelp, and
a few other things. :0)


----------



## Goldpan67 (Oct 22, 2016)

Thx javadog. I forgot about subcools thread. Lots of info there, almost too much. Lol
The shop here is more tuned to hydro, but I'll revisit and see what he has as far as amendments for soil.
Anyone please feel free to chime in.


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 26, 2016)

duncandog said:


> since soil already has nutrients in it (some better quality than others) why so much use of supplemental nutrient dosing?
> Keep it simple. The use of worm casting and guanos would really be all you may need to supplement. Then the use of molasses for a flavor and carb boost.
> Am I wrong organic growers out there?


Soil or soilless by it self has no nutrient for plant. peat has 0 coir has 0 top soil should have some rock dust and maybe some mineral content , bark and wood don't feed till they break down . forest humus from the forest will have nutrients from composting live/dead matter but unless the soil is kept alive and fed it will run out of nutrition for the plant. 

Check out super soil, subcool, no till garden . For the how to grow in soil using no plant nutrients. There are inputs required but you never have to go to the hydro shop.


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 26, 2016)

Currently I'm using gh organic grow and bloom and micros I read somewhere that this is what Nasa uses and it's easy to supply here. I also use popcorn sprouts for cytokinins. Alfalfa sprouts for there enzyme grow booster (has been shown to increase growth) forgot what it's called off the top. Molasses once in veg once in bloom for microbiology and possibly other benefits. Cal mag and ro water. Sea weed extract. Fulvic acid and humid acid Also the liquid karma for aminos ; want to find another source for aminos and other more grocery store or garden sources for
All the nutrients.
So
Grow
Bloom
Micros
Cal mag
Liquid karma
Fulvic
Cytokinins from corn sprout tea


My soil is a mix w ffof ,worm poop ,Alfafa meal ,dried crushed cannabis leaf ,light warrior and formula 420 soil from Washington , pumice, and some local top soil . I mix cause a want a certain consistency like chocolate cake with air rocks and I want to provide food and conditions for microbiology. Gonna try cheaper soils and add kelp meal and worms and rock dust. Also compost.


----------



## Mangrowves (Oct 29, 2016)

Using 5 gal buckets. Is it ok to reuse soil from last harvest I flushed really really well was thinking of course mixing fresh FFHF ot FFOF with it. Thoughts?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 29, 2016)

IMHO?YMMV.

NO WAY Id reuse it.

If I did I would have to test it Thoroughly for NPK, PH. Easier to just move on.

But NO. I wouldn't reuse it.


----------



## Mangrowves (Oct 30, 2016)

Alright cool just trying to be frivolous one time. Amd my heat pad just went out trying to improvise with a body heat pad with multi setting for my seedling ok till I get new one in mail?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 30, 2016)

You are using a heating pad made for human use ??

If your going to do that, ( Not Recommended ) I would be really careful about any kind of water, or it could be instant electrocution.

I also don't believe those are made to be on hours, and hours on end...


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Nov 1, 2016)

Theres a Michigan Medical Marijuana mix just for cannabis and it basically gives you everything you need unless your strain takes a lil longer.. i usually add a lil extra to my pots 4 weeks into flower n i get amazing results! Idk if its available to order or not but id look into it, saved my ass a few times


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 8, 2016)

Mangrowves said:


> Using 5 gal buckets. Is it ok to reuse soil from last harvest I flushed really really well was thinking of course mixing fresh FFHF ot FFOF with it. Thoughts?


reusing soil is a smart move.


----------



## iNFID3L (Nov 9, 2016)

for the last 6 years, bio bizz all mix soil, grow and bloom, and nothing else, i stopped ph checking the water 2 years ago.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 9, 2016)

Right. Why change at that point? :0)


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 9, 2016)

iNFID3L said:


> for the last 6 years, bio bizz all mix soil, grow and bloom, and nothing else, i stopped ph checking the water 2 years ago.



Keeping it simple, and doing what you know works is IMHO the Key.

NICE BUDS !!!!!!!


----------



## iNFID3L (Nov 9, 2016)

thanks buddy, simple is always best . 

that was a nice smoke too, more to come with some moby d xxl auto


----------



## Logan Burke (Nov 22, 2016)

Mangrowves said:


> Using 5 gal buckets. Is it ok to reuse soil from last harvest I flushed really really well was thinking of course mixing fresh FFHF ot FFOF with it. Thoughts?


I've used FFOF for numerous outdoor grows with success. And however much I love their soil; NO I would not reuse it. Generally, I have to apply more nutes by the end of veg, you would need to supply the plant's nutrients totally through application. The soil will not likely have much left.
Just my 2 cents though. Good luck and happy growing.


----------



## Logan Burke (Nov 22, 2016)

iNFID3L said:


> for the last 6 years, bio bizz all mix soil, grow and bloom, and nothing else, i stopped ph checking the water 2 years ago.


Off topic question, apologies; But man those buds are awful close to your HID aren't they? Lol sorry I had to ask about it.


----------



## smokeingdog (Nov 22, 2016)

Gone with the new shogun nutrient range additives an will definitely be using there feed when my duct pro runs out,i also have advanced nutrients grow micro bloom an overdrive an B-52. I bought those for a oxypot i have but ended with root rot due to the water being to warm, by the time i sorted it it was to late it had set in, so i try again next time round.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Mangrowves said:


> Using 5 gal buckets. Is it ok to reuse soil from last harvest I flushed really really well was thinking of course mixing fresh FFHF ot FFOF with it. Thoughts?



My buddy just ran Mr Nice Critical Mass, and used both Resued Soil, and New. That's being the only differences. These were clones, and have been running for 1 year so we know that they should do.

The Reused was greatly lacking in terpines/flavor, vs the new potting mix. Id say it hurt it by at least 30%. Never had this problem with new soil


----------



## smokeingdog (Nov 24, 2016)

jimihendrix1 said:


> My buddy just ran Mr Nice Critical Mass, and used both Resued Soil, and New. That's being the only differences. These were clones, and have been running for 1 year so we know that they should do.
> 
> The Reused was greatly lacking in terpines/flavor, vs the new potting mix. Id say it hurt it by at least 30%. Never had this problem with new soil


Never reused soil,i read on the bio-bizz website that there all mix an there light mix can b reused, me myself wouldn't even bother reusing soil, it's been hammered for months on end with nutrients, additives, all the salt build up i know it can be flushed but a 30% loss is not something you want happening.


----------



## smokeingdog (Nov 26, 2016)

Im using DUTCH PRO A&B GROW AN BLOOM, for my additives i decided on a change an thought I'd give the new shogun nutrient range a go,WOW they have made such a noticeable change in the girls,i have been feeding them, shogun katana root start, shogun silicone, shogun cal-mag, shogun sumo boost,shogun pk 9/18 warrior, an also adding advanced nutrients B52,and i have advanced nutrients overdrive for when the time comes to pack that little bit extra into your buds,depending on strain can increase your yeilds by 30% an increase quality and taste. Some strains just increase the quality of the smoke. The plants have been on 12/12 for 4 weeks now it was 4 weeks on the 11/22/2016.they have gained alot more weight than usual at this point of the 12/12 light cycle when i use the dutch pro range,i plan on a total switch over to shogun nutrient range when my dutch pro runs out after this crop.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 26, 2016)

That is good to know. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## P.DIZZLE (Nov 29, 2016)

Trousers said:


> That reminds me, I need to mix up a batch of tea right now.
> I do something like this:
> 
> 
> ...


When u mix your teas how much water do u pit ur ingredients into


----------



## Javadog (Nov 29, 2016)

That can vary.....you might want to dilute the result if you use a small volume.

I used a pump to make a waterfall and made 25 gals at a time, but bubbling in 
a five gallon pot is good too.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Goldpan67 said:


> Hi, I'm going to do my first Northern Lights grow.
> I'm using a tent, 600w aircooled hps, carbon can filter, exhaust fan is on a cooling t-stat. (Variable)
> The soils I know I have access to are pro mix hp, FFOF, maybe FFHF.
> The shop here might have more choices than that. The owner is relatively new and pretends to know more than he does.
> ...



Sorry for the late reply.

The Promix HP is high porosity and dries out probably faster than necessary.

If you want to keep it simple ? And youre using chemical grow ?

This what we do, but also remember fert recommendations are just that. Recommendations. Watch youre plants and learn their reactions, or non reaction.

To keep it as simple as possible seek out some Promix BX, you need to add NOTHING to the soil if you do what we do.

Then look into some

Sun Bulb x Better Grow Orchid Fertilizer. These people have been in business since the 50s, are also endorsed by the American Orchid Society, and they only use the highest quality chemicals. And that means NO UREA NITROGEN.

They have both Veg/Flowering formulas, and are available online, and are cheap IMHO.

They are also 100% Complete Formulas, and this means this products also contain Magnesium. Which is the #1 deficiency for container grown plants, and MJ uses a lot of Magnesium. nd again the Mag is from a very Bioavailable source. They do not short change you on the quality, and source of the chemicals.

For seedlings we mix the formulas together at a rate of.

1 tsp Veg x 1 tsp Flower x 5 gallons water Feed each watering.

As they get out of seedling stage 2 tsp veg x 1 tsp flower x 5 gallons water.

Flowering is 2 tsp flower x 1 tsp Veg. x 5 gallons water.

*Sun Bulb Company Inc*
sunbulb.com


----------



## Mroutdoors (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm using FFOF straight bag soil and ff trio nutes. Just flipped to flower 6 days ago. Good results so far and super simple.


----------



## YooperRex (Dec 13, 2016)

Using Sierra Natural Science brand of organic nutes for the first time this go around. Happy with the results so far. 11 weeks old and 2 1/2 weeks into flowering.


----------



## Portlandia (Dec 15, 2016)

I use Fox Farm OF and Happy Frog mix with a little worm castings. 4 gallon pots 2600 watts MH or HPS (I can adjust lights from 300 watts to 2600) 8' x8' room. For nutrients I use the Advanced Nutrients Connosieur line, expensive but it works. When plants are exploding with energy growing in small pots (anything less than 15 gallons) they are prone to react to slighest imbalance of just about anything. I use RO water only and follow feeding schedule for nutes. I am old retired guy, first seed I planted was in 1966 in moms garden, (got busted). AN nutes cost me about $125 per grow,12 plants aprox 3 lbs perfect trimmmed buds plus per grow. I grow lower yield boutique strains, this crop is Laughing Buddah and Purple Ayahuasca. I got the seeds at Barneys Farm in Amsterdam last year. I grew out one seed from each strain and cloned enough for my grow. I have been in CA or OR so my grows have been fairly legal. Sounds crazy, but I have gotten some of the most amazing strains from clones I bought on Craigs List.View attachment 3853994 Some pics from one of my large rooms, an outdoor from 12 years ago and newer stuff. Downsized so I am now growing just for me and the wife.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 15, 2016)

Ocean Forest with about 20% perlite added and Pure Blend Pro Grow only when the soil becomes depleted about week 3 in flower.


----------



## Portlandia (Dec 15, 2016)

Thats the way they should look. Healthy!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 15, 2016)

Portlandia said:


> Thats the way they should look. Healthy!


If you mean mine. Thank you very much.


----------



## maphia (Dec 17, 2016)

YooperRex said:


> Using Sierra Natural Science brand of organic nutes for the first time this go around. Happy with the results so far. 11 weeks old and 2 1/2 weeks into flowering.
> View attachment 3852735 View attachment 3852739 View attachment 3852746


Nice


----------



## rchapmanitt (Dec 17, 2016)

I read at http://www.growweedeasy.com/ that Fox Farm: Ocean Forest is the best soil with all the nutrients added.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 17, 2016)

It is good and popular for a reason. I have used it. It is a bit too hot for some.


----------



## rchapmanitt (Dec 17, 2016)

Javadog said:


> It is good and popular for a reason. I have used it. It is a bit too hot for some.


Have good results?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 17, 2016)

rchapmanitt said:


> Have good results?


Yes. I find it drains better with about 20% large perlite added. And I only have to water from clone cutting or seed sprouting until week 3 of 12/12 by transplanting to a bigger pot every few weeks. 

Here is a clone I started right from cutting in it in a 16oz. party cup. 

When it was rooted well I transplanted up to a 1 gallon nursery pot. 

Deep well water only added and no ph adjustment needed with my water even though it is 8.0 ph and .3 EC

The oyster shell in it works very well as a ph buffer.


----------



## rchapmanitt (Dec 17, 2016)

Wow! That looks healthy and very green!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 17, 2016)

rchapmanitt said:


> Wow! That looks healthy and very green!


It took some patience I didn't have but I learned to water properly and to transplant at the right time.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Dec 21, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Ocean Forest with about 20% perlite added and Pure Blend Pro Grow only when the soil becomes depleted about week 3 in flower.
> 
> View attachment 3854133


Pure Blend Pro Gro only?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 21, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Pure Blend Pro Gro only?


Yes. There is a video on the Dude Grows show that has the president of Dyna gro admitting he only offers the Bloom bottle because of customer demand but recommends foliage pro all the way through for marijuana. 

The reason is that the potting mix is a buffer. The roots feed from the citation exchange in the soil. So we are only really re stocking our pots with nutrients and trace elements. They just need to be in balance. 

The common problems we keep seeing all over is from that nutrient reserve having too much pk.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Dec 22, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Yes. There is a video on the Dude Grows show that has the president of Dyna gro admitting he only offers the Bloom bottle because of customer demand but recommends foliage pro all the way through for marijuana.
> 
> The reason is that the potting mix is a buffer. The roots feed from the citation exchange in the soil. So we are only really re stocking our pots with nutrients and trace elements. They just need to be in balance.
> 
> The common problems we keep seeing all over is from that nutrient reserve having too much pk.


Thank you for the reply. Im guessing the plants stay fairly green all the way through. Dosage?


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 27, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> It took some patience I didn't have but I learned to water properly and to transplant at the right time.


whats your watering technique??


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 27, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> whats your watering technique??


I only water when the pots are at least dry 3/4 of the way to the bottom. And I always water with 15 - 20% runoff. 

They feel alarmingly light at this point like when you lift the pot it feels like "oops". Like you forgot to water. 

Seedlings can take a week before dry in the 16 oz. party cups. 5 days is common for young plants in 1 gallon pots and 3 days is the standard in my garden for mature flowers in 3 gallon containers.

And when the cycle hits 3 days or less is when I transplant up.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 27, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Thank you for the reply. Im guessing the plants stay fairly green all the way through. Dosage?


Sorry I missed your reply. 

I use 5 to 15 ml PBPG. Only a couple of plants have needed 20. The goal is green all the way through. But I have learned to not to try to green up plants that want to turn some leaves yellow or purple. I taper feed off at the end. They tend to start and end with 5ml per gallon.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 27, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I only water when the pots are at least dry 3/4 of the way to the bottom. And I always water with 15 - 20% runoff.
> 
> They feel alarmingly light at this point like when you lift the pot it feels like "oops". Like you forgot to water.
> 
> ...


 do you find 5gallons too big? i always thought 3g was a bit small.. had to water too often..


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 27, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> do you find 5gallons too big? i always thought 3g was a bit small.. had to water too often..


Been doing it the way I describe for 3 + years with pretty great results. The sativa heavy hybrids I grow would get too big if I vegged long enough for a 5. More important to develop a better root ball for indoors IMO.


----------



## Nick Nugget (Jan 6, 2017)

SxIstew said:


> General Organics full line
> *GROW*
> per gallon
> 
> ...


I'm loving the General Organics Go Box. Will continue to use in the future.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 15, 2017)

I keep my containers filled with 1.8 to 2.8 gallons of my latest organic mix in flower for ease of moving and train each plant to it's container. My mix is highly evolved for my use. My tent is always perpetual and I top dress with fish bone meal, castings and ashes at 4 weeks. Water clear then compost tea then molasses water and occasional alfalfa tea

I made a mix with very high portion used which I will run soon to see what happens. 

Some of the most helpful amendments for me have been Alfalfa meal (which is magic), Black Gold castings mix is a bargain, Back To Nature cotton burr compost, Black Kow manure and I am developing a real liking for fish bone meal. Back To Nature is the only cotton burr compost I bother with and it is damn good and consistent.

Basic medium is anything from middleweight like Fafard 3B or Pro Mix or similar.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Jan 18, 2017)

I wonder why this forum doesn't have a section to soil growers who don't go all the way OMRI organic ?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 18, 2017)

"Nutrients for dirt grows"

??

:0)

The floor is pretty open to non-organic ideas too.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 18, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> I wonder why this forum doesn't have a section to soil growers who don't go all the way OMRI organic ?



I'm in. I like potting soil and bottled nutes.


----------



## Ovah (Jan 20, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> The Promix HP is high porosity and dries out probably faster than necessary.
> 
> ...



Non-organic fertz?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ovah said:


> Non-organic fertz?



Yes.

For Organic I mainly use Peruvian Seabird Guano ( Veg/Flowering formulas ) , Bioactivator, Calcitic/Dolomitic Lime, Kelp Powder, Azomite, Mycorize.

In veg in organic I use 2 parts Veg x 1 Part flowering formula, and in flowering, Reverse it.


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Jan 30, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Sorry I missed your reply.
> 
> I use 5 to 15 ml PBPG. Only a couple of plants have needed 20. The goal is green all the way through. But I have learned to not to try to green up plants that want to turn some leaves yellow or purple. I taper feed off at the end. They tend to start and end with 5ml per gallon.


I started growing years ago with PBP grow and bloom (and still use) but switched primarily to CNS17.. THE SMELL!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Pickford said:


> I started growing years ago with PBP grow and bloom (and still use) but switched primarily to CNS17.. THE SMELL!


Why would the cns17 improve smell. That is their only formula without added organics. 

They made the Kind Trio to combine minerals and organic fertilizers. That is for the terpene content. Wider array of micronutrients with the seaweed added.


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Jan 30, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Why would the cns17 improve smell. That is their only formula without added organics.
> 
> They made the Kind Trio to combine minerals and organic fertilizers. That is for the terpene content. Wider array of micronutrients with the seaweed added.


Sorry.. the smell of PBP grow is slightly offensive.. not the final product..PBP had one of the best result/tastes end result.


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Jan 30, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Yes. There is a video on the Dude Grows show that has the president of Dyna gro admitting he only offers the Bloom bottle because of customer demand but recommends foliage pro all the way through for marijuana.
> 
> The reason is that the potting mix is a buffer. The roots feed from the citation exchange in the soil. So we are only really re stocking our pots with nutrients and trace elements. They just need to be in balance.
> 
> The common problems we keep seeing all over is from that nutrient reserve having too much pk.


I agree and HAVE tried grow only a Widow start/finish with extra PK in ocean Forrest and had good yield.


----------



## letitrein (Feb 24, 2017)

1 part thickest richest topsoil i can find. 
1 part vermiculite
1 part spgh moss
1 part earthworm castings
4 parts pearlite (when you think there is enough, add another bag. no such thing as too much)

General hydroponics flora series 50% .micro,grow,bloom in veg, same in transition with just added grow and bloom, 2 weeks into flower only grow and bloom with molasses as well. seems to work for me


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Been doing it the way I describe for 3 + years with pretty great results. The sativa heavy hybrids I grow would get too big if I vegged long enough for a 5. More important to develop a better root ball for indoors IMO.


I've got a sativa in a 7 gallon cloth pot and it's taking over my tent! 
Good thing it's under a screen or it would be touching the lights by now.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 24, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a sativa in a 7 gallon cloth pot and it's taking over my tent!
> Good thing it's under a screen or it would be touching the lights by now.


The viney sativa phenos always want to take up at least two spots even in the relatively small pots. I keep a stake and soft wire tie kit handy. I still cringe when I jam a stake and feel and hear roots tear.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> The viney sativa phenos always want to take up at least two spots even in the relatively small pots. I keep a stake and soft wire tie kit handy. I still cringe when I jam a stake and feel and hear roots tear.


If I think I've damaged the roots, I add some hygrozyme for the next couple of feedings. It is excellent for digesting dead plant matter and preventing rot. Kind of pricey, but a quart lasts a long time.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 25, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> If I think I've damaged the roots, I add some hygrozyme for the next couple of feedings. It is excellent for digesting dead plant matter and preventing rot. Kind of pricey, but a quart lasts a long time.


I have springtails cleaning up my rotting roots this season it seems. Lol


----------



## hillbill (Feb 26, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I have springtails cleaning up my rotting roots this season it seems. Lol


That sucks!

Also have 2 Bodhi Oaxacan Zipolite and they are sprawled out, tied down, twisted and bent. They push everything out of the way and are growing longer looser buds than most.. They are 74 days and got time left. Tent is at 11 1/2 hrs light. Sativa.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 26, 2017)

hillbill said:


> That sucks!
> 
> Also have 2 Bodhi Oaxacan Zipolite and they are sprawled out, tied down, twisted and bent. They push everything out of the way and are growing longer looser buds than most.. They are 74 days and got time left. Tent is at 11 1/2 hrs light. Sativa.


Those tiny springtails don't hurt anything. They can get out of hand if you don't run a good dry cycle. But they are actually a beneficial bug. They focus on eating the dead plant matter not live.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 27, 2017)

hillbill said:


> That sucks!
> 
> Also have 2 Bodhi Oaxacan Zipolite and they are sprawled out, tied down, twisted and bent. They push everything out of the way and are growing longer looser buds than most.. They are 74 days and got time left. Tent is at 11 1/2 hrs light. Sativa.


I have no clue why I posted this here !


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Mar 6, 2017)

April fools is still a month away....... just letting you know


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 16, 2017)

where to get seeds at?


----------



## RangiSTaxi (Apr 5, 2017)

Take Potting mix cut with 50% pumice sand.

Add you favorite hydro boom mix at 50% rate from the 2nd week of 12/12

Done


----------



## hillbill (Apr 5, 2017)

Where would I get pumice sand other than little bags? Is it a local thing? Price compared to perlite or Napa8822? What is the weight like. All I see anywhere here is lava landscape rock the size of walnuts or so.


----------



## RangiSTaxi (Apr 5, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Where would I get pumice sand other than little bags? Is it a local thing? Price compared to perlite or Napa8822? What is the weight like. All I see anywhere here is lava landscape rock the size of walnuts or so.


Perlite is fine , pumice sand is just simply cheaper where i live,

if you cant find either cut with fish tank aquarium gravel.

The idea is the slow release nutrients burns out/used up as there is only half of it and the nitrate nutrients leach much faster out of the mix before flowering and then you can add flower nutrients like potassium, i.e liquid hydro boom boosters in the later flower stage.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 5, 2017)

If I had pumice available in bigger bags locally, I might use it but weight is a factor. Would like it in my raised beds and containers outside. I used rice hulls in the past and they were good but after a couple cycles they begin to break down and become compost.


----------



## RangiSTaxi (Apr 5, 2017)

hillbill said:


> If I had pumice available in bigger bags locally, I might use it but weight is a factor. Would like it in my raised beds and containers outside. I used rice hulls in the past and they were good but after a couple cycles they begin to break down and become compost.


try aquarium gravel, the small stones, not the sand,order online cheaper than pet store prices or find something similar locally , rice hull are too dense and are beds for bacteria


----------



## hillbill (Apr 5, 2017)

I do grow organically and happen to love bacteria! The PBH actually gave the soil " bounce" but they slowly disappeared. Forums talked about how well they lasted but they broke down quite quickly. When we moved to where we are now, fish tank rocks were in the raised beds, even deep and a walk through closet had vents through the walls and marks on the ceiling where something was attached.

Perlite is no trouble except for being so white and floating. Been using NAPA 8822 floor dry for years and it functions like vermiculite in a way. I use about half as much or less than perlite.


----------



## fosterlogan6731 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello,everyone.......


----------



## Anth88 (Apr 9, 2017)

anybody used plant magic old timers range along with bio silicon and organic mag powder?
I'm growing barneys farm tangerine dream in bat mix


----------



## BigBobber (Apr 22, 2017)

Can anyone recommend what nuits a first timer should foucus on and if possible where in Aus one might pick this stuff up? Ha

Sorry should mention ill be growing in a smallish cuboard with Quantum Board lights and a intake + exhaust

Cheers guys.


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 22, 2017)

BigBobber said:


> Can anyone recommend what nuits a first timer should foucus on and if possible where in Aus one might pick this stuff up? Ha
> 
> Sorry should mention ill be growing in a smallish cuboard with Quantum Board lights and a intake + exhaust
> 
> Cheers guys.


For one part . U could use a bloom fert.
Plants need npk /main ;
grow and
Bloom
Micros
Aminos

Cytokinin ..from sea weed or coconut or popcorn seed tea
Silica
That's 6 things to focus on . Some come mixed , i prefer 6 separate things.

Consider adding
Fulvic acid; like micro micro s adds Trace elements and helps plant take most nutrition helps flavor when foliar sprayed at the right times esp in bloom, can be used also on very young ...
Humic acid ; if not useing compost, helps roots expand and increase absorbing
Various sst for a boost now and then

Microriza; beneficial life for soil and roots, best to add at beginning and forget about but some people feed with sugar or molasses,..
4 more good things

Iaa - indole acetic acid ; for clones
And or aloe vera plant for clones

Needed for speedy cloneing

I also have vitamin b1 for cuttings but i never use it
Something like liquid karma or Nirvana will have cytokinin and sugar and aminos and claim to have other boosters , so can be used with or in place of aminos and seaplex but I don't use anymore your choice.

GuaniGuanoGu
Gauno is tempting but not needed . If you use gauno , consider sea bird, as it is less destructive to the animals and nature.
.
I use the first 6 plus fulvic plus microriza plus iaa and aloe all organic

AlsAlso organic ph up and ph down for water as needed so also a ph test kit

You could use just the first 4 things ... Ordering online is cheap and can find everything.


----------



## BigBobber (Apr 22, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> For one part . U could use a bloom fert.
> Plants need npk /main ;
> grow and
> Bloom
> ...


Yeah thanks heaps mate, not going to lie being a newbie alot of that i have never heard of before haha

But im assuming that a simple google search of this stuff, I'll be pointed in the right direction to a local supply store in my area or yeah online.

But again thanks for the time taken to write and post


----------



## Anth88 (Apr 22, 2017)

BigBobber said:


> Can anyone recommend what nuits a first timer should foucus on and if possible where in Aus one might pick this stuff up? Ha
> 
> Sorry should mention ill be growing in a smallish cuboard with Quantum Board lights and a intake + exhaust
> 
> Cheers guys.


I started kind of the same. if your using soil try bio bizz. get a trip pack from ebay


----------



## BigBobber (Apr 22, 2017)

Anth88 said:


> I started kind of the same. if your using soil try bio bizz. get a trip pack from ebay


Yeah cheers man ill have a look at that now, the more questions I ask the more im learning and wanting to start this straight away aha


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 22, 2017)

BigBobber said:


> Yeah cheers man ill have a look at that now, the more questions I ask the more im learning and wanting to start this straight away aha


Earth juice 
General organics
Advanced
Are good for main nutrients and micros.
Organicare is good or botanacare. They have seaplex and
Fulvix or huevega 
Nectar for the gods is a good line with everything separate. So you can really see what works and does what.
I use these .
Other people use jacks or dyna-gro or epsoma and other more expensive ones or fox farms and even cheaper ones
Age old organics looks good , haven't tried yet.
They all have this and that and you don't need every supposed bloom boaster ect. 
You may need a cal-mag or calcium and magnesium supplement for filtered water*. and some extra potassium for bloom
* Check your local water report for things you don't want in your body


----------



## BigBobber (Apr 23, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> Earth juice
> General organics
> Advanced
> Are good for main nutrients and micros.
> ...


Yeah man thanks heaps, as im reading a few peoples journal's im learning that it really is just trial and error and finding what works best for your grow environment. Like i really can not wait till i start my own grow and gain more experience.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 23, 2017)

Never used anything but Miracle grow - regular formula for veg (you'll only use it once) and tomato formula for flower (you'll only use it three times.)

I net between 4 and 6 ounces per plant every time.


----------



## BigBobber (Apr 23, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Never used anything but Miracle grow - regular formula for veg (you'll only use it once) and tomato formula for flower (you'll only use it three times.)
> 
> I net between 4 and 6 ounces per plant every time.


Yeah nice i heard of some bad feedback when it came to mircale grow but not sure if that was just strictly about mircale grow soil, that it continued to release nitrogen for up to six months causing nitrogen burn?


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 23, 2017)

Most people burn with MG because they're too stupid to read the directions and overdose the hell out of their plants.


----------



## BigBobber (Apr 23, 2017)

Haha fair enough


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 23, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Never used anything but Miracle grow - regular formula for veg (you'll only use it once) and tomato formula for flower (you'll only use it three times.)
> 
> I net between 4 and 6 ounces per plant every time.


you've got a "pro" set up.? but you use miracle grow?. 
do you even smoke pot or just sell it to your tenants?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> you've got a "pro" set up.? but you use miracle grow?.
> do you even smoke pot or just sell it to your tenants?


I knew a guy like that. Spent thousands on equipment but refused to pay for decent nutes. He also ran miracle gro tomato. Hate to say it, but he did OK. Not great, but not terrible either.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 23, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Most people burn with MG because they're too stupid to read the directions and overdose the hell out of their plants.



I confess. I've used it too. Tomato is 18-18-21. Bloom booster is 15-30-15. Rose 18-24-16. Since Scotts own the name. Super bloom is 12-55-6. 

It takes a low dose and like you said, not very often. It's powerful stuff.


----------



## bjjatx (May 5, 2017)

Hi everyone! New here...thanks for all the advice as I've been lurking around reading up on everything.

I'm setting up my first grow (indoors), definitely doing soil and probably organic. First time around I don't want to make my own soil, thinking about Roots original . My question for the experienced growers is, can I get good results using just the Roots dry nutrient line as a top dressing, and maybe a tea here or there? I'm confused because their website says they dry "player pack" or whatever is "everything you need but the soil." But their master schedule has liquids too. Anybody have experience with these?

Also, I know I could save money and mix these soil and nutes myself, but I've got enough of a learning curve just starting out. 

Oh, and I'm looking for quality not quantity. It's just for me and I want to be smoking the frostiest nugs around


----------



## OZAK47 (May 7, 2017)

ffof for soil and ph perfect sensi 2 part grow/bloom cal/mag all at half of recommended dose, also first time so much to see.
Week 3 day 1


----------



## OZAK47 (May 7, 2017)

Yah Neville haze and viperspectra 600w equivalent (280w true w) 12band panel and I like so far


----------



## socaloutdoor (May 13, 2017)

raiderman said:


> fox farm happy frog/perlite mix ,fox farm nutes . date thing was off on cam.thi
> 
> 
> raiderman said:
> ...


What fox farm nutes do you use. Mind me asking??


----------



## mrgreenbudz (Jun 3, 2017)

SxIstew said:


> General Organics full line
> *GROW*
> per gallon
> 
> ...


What are you running in soil wise and how often to you feed, ppm's and how often do you feed? Thanks.


----------



## mrgreenbudz (Jun 3, 2017)

So anyone using the new line up from Rock Nutrients Part A and Part B? I have been using Rock Resinator for about the last yr and half and loved the results with it but recently decided to try the line up of Part A Part B along with the Super Charge Root Tonic along with the Resinator. Ph 6.0-6.3 Feel like I am a little Cal Mag deficient. Any thoughts would be great. For soil I am running the Royal Gold Kings Mix and hand feeding


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2017)

I just run nutrient tea for soil grows.


----------



## mrgreenbudz (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I just run nutrient tea for soil grows.
> View attachment 3954294


Hi, Just curious what are you mixing in your teas and what is your dilution ratio? I do teas for outside but just feel on indoors the grow is over so quick that the plants don't really have time to maximise the uptake of organic foods.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

mrgreenbudz said:


> Hi, Just curious what are you mixing in your teas and what is your dilution ratio? I do teas for outside but just feel on indoors the grow is over so quick that the plants don't really have time to maximise the uptake of organic foods.


In organic soil, it does take more time for roots + mycorrhiza to become established. It's also crucial not to overwater, especially when plants are very young or have been recently transplanted. Teas really hit the spot after a transplant. I bump up the phosphorous to give them energy to grow roots.
My nutrient tea recipes vary. Right now I'm experimenting with blood meal and don't feel comfortable sharing that recipe until I know it's good.
Here's an easy one: (5 gals)

1/2 cup peruvian seabird guano (12-11-2)
2 tsp potassium sulfate (0-0-50) * careful, strong stuff *
1/2 cup humic acid concentrate (optional)
Dilute 50/50 for potted plants. Can be used full strength on larger plants that need extra N.


----------



## mrgreenbudz (Jun 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> In organic soil, it does take more time for roots + mycorrhiza to become established. It's also crucial not to overwater, especially when plants are very young or have been recently transplanted. Teas really hit the spot after a transplant. I bump up the phosphorous to give them energy to grow roots.
> My nutrient tea recipes vary. Right now I'm experimenting with blood meal and don't feel comfortable sharing that recipe until I know it's good.
> Here's an easy one: (5 gals)
> 
> ...


I do love using Pure Protein dry fish in my teas besides seabird or bat guano. Ever use Pure Protein?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2017)

mrgreenbudz said:


> I do love using Pure Protein dry fish in my teas besides seabird or bat guano. Ever use Pure Protein?


I haven't tried it, but might if I find it on sale... (I'm cheap)


----------



## mrgreenbudz (Jun 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I haven't tried it, but might if I find it on sale... (I'm cheap)


Pure Protein 15-1-1 and the 5-12-14 both work great in teas or for foliar. Been using Eds products for the last few years and killing it on the outside. Indoor I am still learning and have some great success's and some real losses. Can't seem to figure what I do wrong sometimes on indoors.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Jun 29, 2017)

Been giving "Neptunes Harvest" a try with some Sea 90 and Boogie Brew. Fucking Incredible results is an understatement.... Used it mostly on my tomatoes and stuff outside to test it, best I started using it on my cannabis indoors and my blueberryhashplant mother Took the fuck off like never before, along with my clones. Success rate went up and roots happen a lot quicker now (8 days from about 2 weeks). I forgot, I also use Great White with some Sea Bird guano/ Puruvian guano/ ... Getting about 20 ounces every 4 plants under 1000watts.


----------



## innerG (Jul 13, 2017)

FFOF with Blood Meal, Bone Meal, and cheap Epsoma liquid organic fertilizer if I need to give em a boost


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2017)

517BlckBerry said:


> Been giving "Neptunes Harvest" a try with some Sea 90 and Boogie Brew. Fucking Incredible results is an understatement.... Used it mostly on my tomatoes and stuff outside to test it, best I started using it on my cannabis indoors and my blueberryhashplant mother Took the fuck off like never before, along with my clones. Success rate went up and roots happen a lot quicker now (8 days from about 2 weeks). I forgot, I also use Great White with some Sea Bird guano/ Puruvian guano/ ... Getting about 20 ounces every 4 plants under 1000watts.


Peruvian seabird guano kicks serious butt!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2017)

Ten years ago I got some Espoma Garden Tone at end of season sale for $2 a bag. They are now in the big box stores and are a reliable high quality line. I also like Nitron and they are more of a nursery type supplier. I love their limestone because of the ultra-fine grind.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 14, 2017)

Been using e.b. stone organix ,boxes of dry n-p-k and other good stuff. 5-5-5 , 0-10-10, kelp meal, gonna add 0-0-30 i think, their potassium one. 
Also using
seagate fish powder 11-5-1.
I mix in with alfalfa meal , diatomaceous earth , earth worm castings, compost , coir, potting mix micorrihza. Every so often , like every month to every three months do a top dress or sprinkle.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> Been using e.b. stone organix ,boxes of dry n-p-k and other good stuff. 5-5-5 , 0-10-10, kelp meal, gonna add 0-0-30 i think, their potassium one.
> Also using
> seagate fish powder 11-5-1.
> I mix in with alfalfa meal , diatomaceous earth , earth worm castings, compost , coir, potting mix micorrihza. Every so often , like every month to every three months do a top dress or sprinkle.


E.B. Stone makes good products. I use a lot of their sul-po-mag (0-0-20). 
They also make a nice "compost" that's reasonably priced. But it annoys me when the name of the product (compost) is only a main ingredient. It's also got guano, worm castings, kelp, and alfalfa so it's more of a really strong soil with minimal aeration. For people who want to get into organics, this is a good option. Mix it 50/50 with promix HP and you might be able to run that soil most of the way through flower without amending.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> E.B. Stone makes good products. I use a lot of their sul-po-mag (0-0-20).
> They also make a nice "compost" that's reasonably priced. But it annoys me when the name of the product (compost) is only a main ingredient. It's also got guano, worm castings, kelp, and alfalfa so it's more of a really strong soil with minimal aeration. For people who want to get into organics, this is a good option. Mix it 50/50 with promix HP and you might be able to run that soil most of the way through flower without amending.


 green sand next time and forgot to mention i add pumice instead of perlight. Mix ruffly half soil to every thing else mainly compost ewc and coir plus amendments. I do this with old soil and rarely add nutrients . They want more potassium though so i think the green sand will help. It's like 0-0-3 with slow realese plus 30 micros and iron . Going to add both.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> green sand next time and forgot to mention i add pumice instead of perlight. Mix ruffly half soil to every thing else mainly compost ewc and coir plus amendments. I do this with old soil and rarely add nutrients . They want more potassium though so i think the green sand will help. It's like 0-0-3 with slow realese plus 30 micros and iron . Going to add both.


I highly recommend sul-po-mag, just be careful with it. 
A little goes a long way...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> green sand next time and forgot to mention i add pumice instead of perlight. Mix ruffly half soil to every thing else mainly compost ewc and coir plus amendments. I do this with old soil and rarely add nutrients . They want more potassium though so i think the green sand will help. It's like 0-0-3 with slow realese plus 30 micros and iron . Going to add both.


Did someone say "pumice"? 
I loves me some pumice.

These are a few of my favorite things...


----------



## minhduyen_achau (Jul 15, 2017)

Good


----------



## shannonball (Jul 18, 2017)

been using Roots Organics. Just picked up some Fish Shit at a Canna Con last weekend. Its a brand new company out of Rhode Island.


----------



## evensis (Jul 18, 2017)

I use:

- Black magic Potting mix, has the following in the mix:

Coco Coir
Perlite
Sphagnum Peat Moss
Aged Bark
Volcanic Ash
Feather Meal, Bone Meal, Kelp Meal
Worm Castings
Bat Guano
Very hot mix, so seedlings get germinated in a seedling soil before being transplanted.

In terms of nutes:

- Cal-mag as the potting mix seems to run out of this about 4 weeks through. Also helps a little bit with nitrogen as has 4%.
- Canna 13/14 PK. Half dose a week after the girlie bits start showing, followed by ramping up to a full dose over the course of the grow.

That's it, usual flushing pattern, and under a MarsHydro 300 LED + 150w UFO LED.

Some nute burn on the girl below whom has about 2 weeks to go in this picture (BioDiesel Mass Auto), and also actively cannibalizing her leaves for bud growth even with the N from the Cal-Mag. Although seems to have really slowed down now, not sure if its strain related as my other grows I haven't seen this behaviour. She's had LST as I've got a tiny grow tent  Plant in the back is a C4 auto, mostly as its a purple strain so just had to!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 18, 2017)

evensis said:


> I use:
> 
> - Black magic Potting mix, has the following in the mix:
> 
> ...


What you described is not flushing.


----------



## evensis (Jul 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> What you described is not flushing.


Shitty English on my part and not re-reading it


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 18, 2017)

evensis said:


> I use:
> 
> - Black magic Potting mix, has the following in the mix:
> 
> ...


Questions:
What is the purpose of the aged bark? Aeration?
Are you referring to Azomite when you say "volcanic dust"?
How do you know your cal-mag is consumed in 4 weeks? (There are two sources of calcium in your mix.)
Why is there no ph buffer like dolomite or oyster shell?
-- edit --
Never mind, I see it was already in the mix you bought. My bad...


----------



## evensis (Jul 18, 2017)

When I first started growing, the list in the mix seemed to satisfy a lot of the advice I was reading so thought why not! Turns out its a pretty good growing medium and I haven't moved from it, might try my hand at creating my own mix but seems a ton of hassle when this stuff does a great job.

There isn't a calcium deficiency, its the magnesium thats the problem. Know theres also roughly 30mg/l of calcium in tap water in addition to whats in the mix so would be surprised if I come across a calcium deficiency unless PH is out of wack (water here is PH neutral, so 4 drops of PH down into 2 litres gets it roughly to 6.5). Every grow I did before the calmag presented with purple stems and purple veins etc which the Cal Mag seems to remedy. I put it in at 4 weeks as a preventative rather than a treatment from past experience, and keeps it green. Would just give it a magnesium supplement, but the only thing I could find at the local was cal mag so went with that. Will try to source the magnesium on its own once the cal mag gets used up.

Aged bark is there for aeration you're correct and correct again on the azomite  Bark is a pain the arse when watering though as its naturally buoyant, loves to move the soil around (or at least the top layer), and even had exposed roots before where its been laying directly atop them.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jul 19, 2017)

SomeBeech, I hope this finds you well old friend. Glad to see our threads here are still getting noticed  Hit me up on here when you come online. I am breaking out the beans and dirt again. Its been a long time since i have been on here and will need some old friends to help thru the grow 
Be well Beech


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jul 24, 2017)

Javadog said:


> It is good and popular for a reason. I have used it. It is a bit too hot for some.


I blend it with happy frog and perlite


----------



## berryfrost (Jul 25, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I blend it with happy frog and perlite


im trying that now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I blend it with happy frog and perlite


I wouldn't use it for germination, but FFOF works great right out of the bag -- even with small plants.


----------



## berryfrost (Jul 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I wouldn't use it for germination, but FFOF works great right out of the bag -- even with small plants.


First couple weeks after germination the FFOF can hurt some strains atleast it did for me once I stopped giving it straight FFOF it helped. But I'm no expert ...... yet


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2017)

berryfrost said:


> First couple weeks after germination the FFOF can hurt some strains atleast it did for me once I stopped giving it straight FFOF it helped. But I'm no expert ...... yet


How did it hurt your plants? If they have two sets of leaves, they'll be fine.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 26, 2017)

I have seen a bit of leaf stress with ocean forest. But never burns or plants that don't just work it out. 

I think drainage and overwatering is the common problem. Not the soil being hot. It is just a growing medium. Doesn't even have enough nutes available for an NPK rating. 

As the roots fill the pots drainage can become an issue as the soil compacts so I always add 25% more large perlite to fix the problem. 

I start all seeds and clones in a 16oz plastic cup of ocean forest and transplant up through flower.

 

Seem fine to me. All plants recently watered with deep well water and growing well.


----------



## berryfrost (Jul 26, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I have seen a bit of leaf stress with ocean forest. But never burns or plants that don't just work it out.
> 
> I think drainage and overwatering is the common problem. Not the soil being hot. It is just a growing medium. Doesn't even have enough nutes available for an NPK rating.
> 
> ...


Learning more every post good stuff thank you


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 26, 2017)

berryfrost said:


> Learning more every post good stuff thank you


Thank you. Glad if sharing my experience helps.


----------



## pop22 (Jul 31, 2017)

If your growing in soil, why on earth would anyone put bottled nutes in it? make or buy an organic soil mix and grow start to finish with just water. The more you mess with your soil, the more problems are created. A good soil should need nothing, unless your growing a 6 month Sativa.

I've got nothing against bottled nutes, they just don't belong in soil, they are more effective in medium like coco.



esh dov ets said:


> Earth juice
> General organics
> Advanced
> Are good for main nutrients and micros.
> ...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 31, 2017)

pop22 said:


> If your growing in soil, why on earth would anyone put bottled nutes in it? make or buy an organic soil mix and grow start to finish with just water. The more you mess with your soil, the more problems are created. A good soil should need nothing, unless your growing a 6 month Sativa.
> 
> I've got nothing against bottled nutes, they just don't belong in soil, they are more effective in medium like coco.



It is to keep away deficiencies and help get results like this. 

 

Hybrid Grows are great in my opinion.


----------



## berryfrost (Jul 31, 2017)

pop22 said:


> If your growing in soil, why on earth would anyone put bottled nutes in it? make or buy an organic soil mix and grow start to finish with just water. The more you mess with your soil, the more problems are created. A good soil should need nothing, unless your growing a 6 month Sativa.
> 
> I've got nothing against bottled nutes, they just don't belong in soil, they are more effective in medium like coco.


You are the only one I seen say that ... to eachs own I seen big results with advanced nutes in soil


----------



## pop22 (Jul 31, 2017)

Tell me bottled nutes will do better than this, both organic:


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 31, 2017)

Wait a minute!

I never argued which is better. All methods can work. 

I water only in veg but have limited height and space so I keep to final 3 gallon pots. So I fertilize about 3 weeks into flowering til the end. 

And here is my flower room. All different strains and crosses for variety at all different stages of growth to harvest plants perpetually. 

 

And yeah. I'm telling you I could match the results you posted. With any method and practice. It doesn't matter to the plant.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm about to start 2 autos and I have a Rubbermaid container 1/3 full of happy frog soil and I just bought a bag coco loco .Shouldni put 1/3 equivalent to my happy frog a/ perlite mix of coco loco . My question being how much should I put ? And will it help? Any input will be appreciated...... Thank You Strains are Northern lights and short rider from Nirvana .


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jul 31, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Wait a minute!
> 
> I never argued which is better. All methods can work.
> 
> ...


BOOM BITCH...LOL


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jul 31, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Wait a minute!
> 
> I never argued which is better. All methods can work.
> 
> ...


Grow room looking really nice bro


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 31, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> It is to keep away deficiencies and help get results like this.
> 
> View attachment 3987619
> 
> Hybrid Grows are great in my opinion.


This was grown with water only using recycled organic living soil, as you can see, no deficiencies. Just gigantic towering buds that fall over cause they are so heavy.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jul 31, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> This was grown with water only using recycled organic living soil, as you can see, no deficiencies.


Looking good


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 31, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Looking good


Thanks, here's my best plant i have found so far

White Fire OG

https://www.instagram.com/p/BOi1X-eDdUS/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0

Finished nug shot

https://www.instagram.com/p/BSrMkMDjytb/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0

Grown organic with water only.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jul 31, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Thanks, here's my best plant i have found so far
> 
> White Fire OG
> 
> ...


I'm about to start short rider and Northern lights I think I'm gonna do 1in coco locoand one with happy frog . I ain't sure though I wanted to mix them but not sure if it will work


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 31, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> I'm about to start short rider and Northern lights I think I'm gonna do 1in coco locoand one with happy frog . I ain't sure though I wanted to mix them but not sure if it will work


coco loco pretty good stuff, not much nutrients in it so it works good as a seed starter.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jul 31, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> coco loco pretty good stuff, not much nutrients in it so it works good as a seed starter.


I wanted to start them in there finishing pot ,or is that a bad idea?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 31, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> I wanted to start them in there finishing pot ,or is that a bad idea?


Good idea for fast growth, i like 1 transplant so i can sex plants first if i am growing from seed, i hate to waste all those nutrients for some male plant that i don't want.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jul 31, 2017)

It's a fem auto and I don't wanna risk anything since it's only my second grow and first with an auto.i also have 3 gorilla glue and 3blue mammoth autos on there way from seedsman


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 31, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> It's a fem auto and I don't wanna risk anything since it's only my second grow and first with an auto.


5 gallon container then, auto's don't need more than that from my experience, they also don't use a ton of nutrients. Good luck and happy growing.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jul 31, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> 5 gallon container then, auto's don't need more than that from my experience, they also don't use a ton of nutrients. Good luck and happy growing.


K thanks a lot for the advise greatly appreciated


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 31, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Grow room looking really nice bro


Thank you


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 31, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> This was grown with water only using recycled organic living soil, as you can see, no deficiencies. Just gigantic towering buds that fall over cause they are so heavy.



Looks nice. 

I keep saying all methods can work.


----------



## berryfrost (Aug 1, 2017)

pop22 said:


> Tell me bottled nutes will do better than this, both organic:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987635 View attachment 3987637


That ain't shit dude your organic grow looks weak ... don't bash bottle nutes then post some dirt


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2017)

This shrubbery was grown with synthetic nutes in a 10 gallon plastic pot. 
DynaGro Foliage Pro
coco + clay + perlite
 
Gonna trim, clone, and flip it to flower in a week or so.


----------



## pop22 (Aug 1, 2017)

your plants look great!


----------



## pop22 (Aug 1, 2017)

lets see your stuff tough guy.....

your entitled to your opinion........ and I still don't have to put up with all the problems that can arise from the use of manufactured nutrients, or anything else that comes from a bottle. That said, I'll put my bud up against any.
I never said either, that you can't grow great weed with nutes from a bottle


berryfrost said:


> That ain't shit dude your organic grow looks weak ... don't bash bottle nutes then post some dirt


----------



## Javadog (Aug 2, 2017)

Nice Shrub Chunky


----------



## gg2 (Aug 3, 2017)

I wish all this stuff everyone puts for nutrients were understandable.. newbies know nothing n this might as well be another language. I do know miracle grow for my flowers and this stuff has never let me down, soo I am sticking with what I do understand.. now can you who do like miracle grow tell me what else I need and please simple? Like cal-mag? Thank you anyone that does likes miracle grow only to help me. Seems so many when I asked in a thread about this, said, yeah use it if you want cancer.. wth!!!


----------



## gg2 (Aug 3, 2017)

333maxwell said:


> Nuthin fancy for me.. this is pretty representative for my norm of late using CFL and Miracle Grow 'All Purpose' from start to end. Only other thing I have in my bag of tricks is a simple PH litmus test, alcohol and h20. ___ could you please explain what you mean with PH litmus test, alcohol ? Thank you I am in dire need of simple help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2017)

gg2 said:


> I wish all this stuff everyone puts for nutrients were understandable.. newbies know nothing n this might as well be another language. I do know miracle grow for my flowers and this stuff has never let me down, soo I am sticking with what I do understand.. now can you who do like miracle grow tell me what else I need and please simple? Like cal-mag? Thank you anyone that does likes miracle grow only to help me. Seems so many when I asked in a thread about this, said, yeah use it if you want cancer.. wth!!!


@TacoMac likes Miracle Gro. 
Others don't like it simply because it is linked to Monsanto. 
I think there are better options, but Miracle Gro will work to grow cannabis. I've heard the tomato formula is best, but I have not tried it myself. 
My advice would be to go easy with it. A little is good, but a lot is not.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 4, 2017)

gg2 said:


> I wish all this stuff everyone puts for nutrients were understandable.. newbies know nothing n this might as well be another language. I do know miracle grow for my flowers and this stuff has never let me down, soo I am sticking with what I do understand.. now can you who do like miracle grow tell me what else I need and please simple? Like cal-mag? Thank you anyone that does likes miracle grow only to help me. Seems so many when I asked in a thread about this, said, yeah use it if you want cancer.. wth!!!


The thing with Miracle Grow that most people hate is that they are stupid. It's not the Miracle Grow, it's them. They say that Miracle Grow "always burns plants".

Well, when you don't follow the directions and do some basic math, yes. It does. Guaranteed.

Miracle Grow is engineered to do flower beds and gardens, not one particular plant in a small pot. All one has to do is some basic math and mix it properly and it's top drawer stuff.

I use the All Purpose Formula for veg and the Tomato Formula for flower. I've never once had a problem. I top my plants twice during veg, then leave them alone, and net between 4 to 6 ounces per plant every single time.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 4, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> This was grown with water only using recycled organic living soil, as you can see, no deficiencies. Just gigantic towering buds that fall over cause they are so heavy.


Very nice bro., Please do explain some more of your soil, im interesed


----------



## Javadog (Aug 4, 2017)

That is a cute little plant there gg. Nice coloration.


----------



## SINQ (Aug 13, 2017)

DAY 38 Auto flower Organic Nutrients


----------



## Pistil Kid (Aug 13, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> I top my plants twice during veg, then leave them alone, and net between 4 to 6 ounces per plant every single time.


I am only new to growing so please bare with me I thought you could not top autos? Can you elaborate a little more for me please on your technique? Does it matter what variety auto you start with? Do you have any photos or journals of your grow I am very interested. Thanks


----------



## SINQ (Aug 13, 2017)

Pistil Kid said:


> I am only new to growing so please bare with me I thought you could not top autos? Can you elaborate a little more for me please on your technique? Does it matter what variety auto you start with? Do you have any photos or journals of your grow I am very interested. Thanks


I don't have a journal I went with the flow training branches and cleaning up my bottom 3rd I have a even canopy I'll take a better pic for U in a few mins


----------



## SINQ (Aug 13, 2017)

People stay U can't prune Autos are crazy


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 13, 2017)

No pruning , also start in your finishing pot (5-7) gallons...


----------



## SINQ (Aug 13, 2017)

First sign of pistils u can prune bottom third So your growth will focus on those branches


----------



## SINQ (Aug 13, 2017)

Agree on start in finishing pot


----------



## SINQ (Aug 13, 2017)

But I prune my Auto and it loves it


----------



## Pistil Kid (Aug 13, 2017)

Maybe I am getting a little confused I thought topping and pruning were different? Thanks for the replies I am trying to learn as much as I can... cheers


----------



## SINQ (Aug 13, 2017)

She loves it


----------



## SINQ (Aug 13, 2017)

I did that as well Sour Melon Mass by Critical Mass


----------



## SINQ (Aug 13, 2017)

Pistil Kid said:


> Maybe I am getting a little confused I thought topping and pruning were different? Thanks for the replies I am trying to learn as much as I can... cheers


I topped it as well lol trying to find pic for U


----------



## Pistil Kid (Aug 13, 2017)

SINQ said:


> She loves it


I was half expecting a porn pic with that tag line ....


----------



## SINQ (Aug 13, 2017)

Grow two top and prune one and let the other go wild


----------



## SINQ (Aug 13, 2017)

Pistil Kid said:


> I was half expecting a porn pic with that tag line ....


Lol ikr


----------



## SINQ (Aug 13, 2017)

The big yield auto are good for me I'll let U know my wet weight in 36 days


----------



## Pistil Kid (Aug 13, 2017)

SINQ said:


> The big yield auto are good for me I'll let U know my wet weight in 36 days


Awesome it will be great to see what weight you get .. thanks for the replies


----------



## BillyBudThornton (Aug 13, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Ten years ago I got some Espoma Garden Tone at end of season sale for $2 a bag. They are now in the big box stores and are a reliable high quality line. I also like Nitron and they are more of a nursery type supplier. I love their limestone because of the ultra-fine grind.


Nitron has some excellent products, been gardening with their stuff for awhile now.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 13, 2017)

I was reading on a grow journal and a fella had topped and transplanted and it was stunted it grew small buds and took forever to recover...So I would do what sinQ said experiment top and prune one and let the other grow wild ... I am not gonna prune or top mine I want it to do what it does naturally. I have pruned photoperiods and they didn't do so well so I don't think an auto will take to it to well. But it is your grow so just try it out c what happens I would think genetics and full life span would have something to do with how it reacts and performs


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 13, 2017)

SINQ said:


> She loves it


Is that just one plant or two?????


----------



## Pistil Kid (Aug 13, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> I was reading on a grow journal and a fella had topped and transplanted and it was stunted it grew small buds and took forever to recover...So I would do what sinQ said experiment top and prune one and let the other grow wild ... I am not gonna prune or top mine I want it to do what it does naturally. I have pruned photoperiods and they didn't do so well so I don't think an auto will take to it to well. But it is your grow so just try it out c what happens I would think genetics and full life span would have something to do with how it reacts and performs


As a new grower I will start with LST and after I have a few grows under my belt I will start experimenting with some of the other techniques. First I have to get a stock of buds up so I have something to smoke. I made a promise to myself to either grow my own or stop smoking I am done with spending $ on buying weed. It will be another month before I can start my first grow as I currently live in Thailand but will be relocating back to Oz next month ( I dont wish to spend any time in a Thai prision for the sake of a bit of smoke .. lol )


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 13, 2017)

Pistil Kid said:


> As a new grower I will start with LST and after I have a few grows under my belt I will start experimenting with some of the other techniques. First I have to get a stock of buds up so I have something to smoke. I made a promise to myself to either grow my own or stop smoking I am done with spending $ on buying weed. It will be another month before I can start my first grow as I currently live in Thailand but will be relocating back to Oz next month ( I dont wish to spend any time in a Thai prision for the sake of a bit of smoke .. lol )


What is oz


----------



## Pistil Kid (Aug 13, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> What is oz


Oz is slang for Australia


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 13, 2017)

Pistil Kid said:


> Oz is slang for Australia


Lol ...I guess just to old bro I was thinking Kansas from wizard of oz....Lol


----------



## Pistil Kid (Aug 13, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Lol ...I guess just to old bro I was thinking Kansas from wizard of oz....Lol


You are not alone there mate I am 45 so the reference is not lost on me


----------



## Javadog (Aug 14, 2017)

Around here it might become "ounce" as well. :0)

I've got myself an Oz of Billabong from Oz....I'm off to Oz!


----------



## Pistil Kid (Aug 14, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Around here it might become "ounce" as well. :0)
> 
> I've got myself an Oz of Billabong from Oz....I'm off to Oz!


Oz and oz are different, I think spelling and context make all the difference. But don't quote me on that what would I know as I speak Australian, most people will tell you that is not even close to english 

.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 15, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Around here it might become "ounce" as well. :0)
> 
> I've got myself an Oz of Billabong from Oz....I'm off to Oz!


Yeah but I don't think he would be moving in to an oz billabong...Lol


----------



## Johny B. Goode (Aug 15, 2017)

evensis said:


> Would just give it a magnesium supplement, but the only thing I could find at the local was cal mag so went with that. Will try to source the magnesium on its own once the cal mag gets used up.


Have you tried epsom salts (magnesium sulfate) for your plant's magnesium needs? 

I think you only need a partial teaspoon in your entire container, but I'm not sure. I use SubCool's Super Soil recipe. It calls for a few tablespoons of epsom salts (specifically for mag needs), but that would be for an entire cubic yard of Super Soil. You can Google the recipe, but I'm fairly sure it's listed in Rollitup too. 

I like Super Soil since all you need to do is water (pH checked of course) from after seedling stage to harvest. No added nutes, amendments, or expensive Hydro store bottles of god knows what. Just water.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 15, 2017)

Johny B. Goode said:


> Have you tried epsom salts (magnesium sulfate) for your plant's magnesium needs?
> 
> I think you only need a partial teaspoon in your entire container, but I'm not sure. I use SubCool's Super Soil recipe. It calls for a few tablespoons of epsom salts (specifically for mag needs), but that would be for an entire cubic yard of Super Soil. You can Google the recipe, but I'm fairly sure it's listed in Rollitup too.
> 
> I like Super Soil since all you need to do is water (pH checked of course) from after seedling stage to harvest. No added nutes, amendments, or expensive Hydro store bottles of god knows what. Just water.


I think it's a 1/4 tsp per gallon....


----------



## Johny B. Goode (Aug 15, 2017)

evensis said:


> Every grow I did before the calmag presented with purple stems and purple veins etc which the Cal Mag seems to remedy. I put it in at 4 weeks as a preventative rather than a treatment from past experience, and keeps it green.


I occurs to me that this may be a nutrient/mag lock-out situation. Very often lock-out is due to the water not being in the 6.0 to 7.0 pH sweet spot. You mentioned your water is pH neutral, basically 7.0, and that your are pH adjusting. But I wonder if the pH is checked every time just prior to watering. Or perhaps checking before adding amendments to the water. A lot of growers check the water before adding fertilizers or whatever, even organic additives, and this does change the pH of course. Not saying your doing anything wrong here, just thinking of potential remedies.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2017)

Johny B. Goode said:


> Have you tried epsom salts (magnesium sulfate) for your plant's magnesium needs?
> 
> I think you only need a partial teaspoon in your entire container, but I'm not sure. I use SubCool's Super Soil recipe. It calls for a few tablespoons of epsom salts (specifically for mag needs), but that would be for an entire cubic yard of Super Soil. You can Google the recipe, but I'm fairly sure it's listed in Rollitup too.
> 
> I like Super Soil since all you need to do is water (pH checked of course) from after seedling stage to harvest. No added nutes, amendments, or expensive Hydro store bottles of god knows what. Just water.


You don't have to worry about the PH of your water unless it's way off. That's one of the advantages of organic soil -- it buffers PH for you.


----------



## ANC (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 15, 2017)

ANC said:


>


Do u make your own soil????


----------



## ANC (Aug 15, 2017)

You grow soil, you don't make it. I have black soil my neighbour has red clay, literally 1 foot from my wall the clay starts. We've been working charcoal in for almost 40 years.


----------



## grassy007 (Aug 17, 2017)

I bought one Pineapple Express clone. I used a mixture of Kellog's Patio Plus and Fox Farms Happy Frog and some perlite mixed in.
It's growing pretty well under 1000w LED. One thing I'll remember for future grows is...I started adding Alaska Fish oil 5-1-1 after the first 3 weeks at HALF strength. The leaves grew healthy but are darker green than I'd like. I figured out on my own that there was still plenty of Nitrogen in the soil, even an excess. Adding in the half strength Alaska 5-1-1 caused nitrogen overload. I've since ceased adding any Nitrogen for the time being and instead add FF's Big Bloom which has little to no nitrogen in it. Gradually, the top growth leaves are starting to lighten up in color. With today's rich soil products containing lots of nitrogen components, I now understand why some growers flush their new soil before planting. Some say that all the nitrogen is gone after 3 weeks and more must be added. Not necessarily so (with today's nitrogen rich soils).


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2017)

grassy007 said:


> I bought one Pineapple Express clone. I used a mixture of Kellog's Patio Plus and Fox Farms Happy Frog and some perlite mixed in.
> It's growing pretty well under 1000w LED. One thing I'll remember for future grows is...I started adding Alaska Fish oil 5-1-1 after the first 3 weeks at HALF strength. The leaves grew healthy but are darker green than I'd like. I figured out on my own that there was still plenty of Nitrogen in the soil, even an excess. Adding in the half strength Alaska 5-1-1 caused nitrogen overload. I've since ceased adding any Nitrogen for the time being and instead add FF's Big Bloom which has little to no nitrogen in it. Gradually, the top growth leaves are starting to lighten up in color. With today's rich soil products containing lots of nitrogen components, I now understand why some growers flush their new soil before planting. Some say that all the nitrogen is gone after 3 weeks and more must be added. Not necessarily so (with today's nitrogen rich soils).


Happy Frog is weak soil. 
I bet something else is going on. 
Dark leaves can also be a sign of mag deficiency. Are your leaf stems purple? I bet your fish fertilizer provides plenty of calcium but insufficient mag.


----------



## grassy007 (Aug 17, 2017)

I've just started adding Cal-Mag due to using RO water (4 week old plant -oops!) and for leaves with white tips (I read Mag deficiency caused that) . I've not read of dark leaves due to a mag deficiency but the Cal-Mag should improve the color of the leaves if that's the case. The dark leaves happened way before the white tips. Some stems ARE purple, yes. I'm hoping the micro nutrients helps all three (dark healthy leaves, white tips, some purple stems). I'll be sure not to neglect the nitrogen either. Thanks.
P.S. I'm thinking of adding in some gassed out city tap water to the RO water for the micro nutrients contained in city tap water (corrected PH of course). That may not be necessary, tho, if I add the correct micro nutes to the RO water. I hope it doesn't get me having to mist spray micro nutrients onto the leaves (foliar?) to correct future micro nutrient concerns.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 17, 2017)

grassy007 said:


> I've just started adding Cal-Mag due to using RO water (4 week old plant -oops!) and for leaves with white tips (I read Mag deficiency caused that) . I've not read of dark leaves due to a mag deficiency but the Cal-Mag should improve the color of the leaves if that's the case. The dark leaves happened way before the white tips. Some stems ARE purple, yes. I'm hoping the micro nutrients helps all three (dark healthy leaves, white tips, some purple stems). I'll be sure not to neglect the nitrogen either. Thanks.
> P.S. I'm thinking of adding in some gassed out city tap water to the RO water for the micro nutrients contained in city tap water (corrected PH of course). That may not be necessary, tho, if I add the correct micro nutes to the RO water.



The symptoms you describe are sounding like general base nutrients are needed. Too much nitrogen will start to lock out nutes also. Well too much of anything causes conflicts. 

The dark green leaves if low can be potassium. Especially if the leaves are dark and thickening and droopy at the tips. Also the white tips have relation to magnesium and potassium. 

The purpling is probably phosphorous. I would add a balanced general complete Grow nute with a good amount of runoff to basically re-set the medium. Maybe a 25% or a third strength to start.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> The symptoms you describe are sounding like general base nutrients are needed. Too much nitrogen will start to lock out nutes also. Well too much of anything causes conflicts.
> 
> The dark green leaves if low can be potassium. Especially if the leaves are dark and thickening and droopy at the tips. Also the white tips have relation to magnesium and potassium.
> 
> The purpling is probably phosphorous. I would add a balanced general complete Grow nute with a good amount of runoff to basically re-set the medium. Maybe a 25% or a third strength to start.


Why do you think the purpling is phosphorous?
Every time I've had purple leaf stems, adding mag and/or correcting PH fixed it.
Ideal PH range for mag absorption is 6.0 - 7.0 for soil.
6.0 - 6.5 is best for hydro.


----------



## grassy007 (Aug 17, 2017)

Noted. That's why I thought I was getting a nutrient lock out, due to the nitrogen overload, even with FF's Happy Frog mild soil.
As you say...if I only added 1/2 the recommended dose of Alaskan 5-1-1 (every other feeding)...that should not be too much nitrogen.

I feel as if I should show pics just for a general evaluation of my first time discreet quiet one plant grow, in a 32x32x63" tent. 3 gallon pot. That little purple spot at the bottom is a 120mm PC fan drawing in air from the room window (opened enough to accommodate the 4" 190 CFM exhausting air out). It's pretty damn quiet (neighbors). I've since gotten rid of that auto waterer made by Continental. You can't add anything to the water reservoir or it will clog the pump. My plant is a slow grower. I plan to start the flower stage 14 days from now.

PS. How do I change the order of reply posts seen for any topic reply? I want to see the latest reply post, not the first one 5 years ago.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why do you think the purpling is phosphorous?
> Every time I've had purple leaf stems, adding mag and/or correcting PH fixed it.
> Ideal PH range for mag absorption is 6.0 - 7.0 for soil.
> 6.0 - 6.5 is best for hydro.


Because of what I see and read. The elements all need to be in balance to work together. If one is low or high it can affect the uptake of another. Nutrient antagonism and such. 

The point of my post was to use a balanced fertilizer rather than the mostly nitrogen fish stuff. Seemed like the plant needed everything restored to balance it had multiple deficiencies. 

In my system adding mag alone or in cal mag or mag sulfate will worsen the problem despite the normal signs like striping on lower leaves. Plenty of mag in the soil and nutes and some in the water too but if I have calcium buildup that is usually the problem in my garden. 

Many many variables possible. You likely need the mag you add.


----------



## grassy007 (Aug 17, 2017)

Alaska fish oil quart (5-1-1) was only $5.99 at Home Depot, so I bought it. I'm slowly going with other makers of liquid fertilizers that maybe offer more micro nutrients. 5-1-1 isn't bad for veg growth, I suppose.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 17, 2017)

grassy007 said:


> Alaska fish oil quart (5-1-1) was only $5.99 at Home Depot, so I bought it. I'm slowly going with other makers of liquid fertilizers that maybe offer more micro nutrients. 5-1-1 isn't bad for veg growth, I suppose.


Need something more like 20-20-20 or 3-1-2 or close. 

You are missing the K part of the NPK. Even miracle Grow makes a liquid organic 312 nute. Micro nutrients are also called trace elements for a reason. You need very little of them compared to the NPK. 

Mag and calcium may or may not need supplementation depending on your water and methods.


----------



## grassy007 (Aug 18, 2017)

The consensus seems to be that darker than normal leaves are caused by a nitrogen excess.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 18, 2017)

grassy007 said:


> The consensus seems to be that darker than normal leaves are caused by a nitrogen excess.


I agree. That is why you want a balanced ratio at the proper strength for the plant.


----------



## Braman (Aug 19, 2017)

Hello. I have a question about fertilizers. For example, 20%-20%-20% (NPK) fertilizer is 2 times more concentrated than 10%-10%-10% (NPK) fertilizer? So, first one should be used 2 times less than second?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 19, 2017)

Braman said:


> Hello. I have a question about fertilizers. For example, 20%-20%-20% (NPK) fertilizer is 2 times more concentrated than 10%-10%-10% (NPK) fertilizer? So, first one should be used 2 times less than second?


Not exactly. You just measure and mix less to get to the desired ppm.


----------



## Braman (Aug 19, 2017)

I have read that i need to feed Mg and it is located in Epsom salt. What is that? Where can I find Mg more?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2017)

Braman said:


> I have read that i need to feed Mg and it is located in Epsom salt. What is that? Where can I find Mg more?


google 
You've been a member since 2011 and you don't know what epsom salts are? 
I smell a troll...


----------



## Braman (Aug 20, 2017)

English is not my mother language.. so thats probably my problem. I am not a troll 
How much these salts can be used? Like, a teaspoon on a litre of water? And how often?


----------



## grassy007 (Aug 20, 2017)

Just buy a product called Cal-Mag or Cali-Magic (Google it). Follow the directions on the bottle.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2017)

grassy007 said:


> Just buy a product called Cal-Mag or Cali-Magic (Google it). Follow the directions on the bottle.


Cali-Magic is my favorite & very affordable. Just bought another gallon for $32.


----------



## Buds for mamma (Aug 21, 2017)

Fox farm trio at 75%. Lowryder at day 56 of 60 but it not quite ready yet.


----------



## SINQ (Aug 21, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## SINQ (Aug 21, 2017)

Buds for mamma said:


> Fox farm trio at 75%. Lowryder at day 56 of 60 but it not quite ready yet.View attachment 3998260


Nice looking plant


----------



## Buds for mamma (Aug 21, 2017)

SINQ said:


> Nice looking plant


First grow in a long time but its like riding a bike. Once you know how you never forget...lol. Thanks next I believe it will be Blue Power from vision Seeds.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 2, 2017)

Mega-Crop dry nutes. 5 dry grams per gallon. No other additive. With my own feeding schedule.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Sep 3, 2017)

Buds for mamma said:


> Fox farm trio at 75%. Lowryder at day 56 of 60 but it not quite ready yet.View attachment 3998260


Looking good bud


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Sep 3, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Mega-Crop dry nutes. 5 dry grams per gallon. No other additive. With my own feeding schedule.
> View attachment 4004159 View attachment 4004160 View attachment 4004161 View attachment 4004162 View attachment 4004163 View attachment 4004164 View attachment 4004165 View attachment 4004166 View attachment 4004167


That's what I call frosty bro


----------



## Buds for mamma (Sep 3, 2017)

Buds for mamma said:


> Fox farm trio at 75%. Lowryder at day 56 of 60 but it not quite ready yet.View attachment 3998260


day 72 and I'm chopping top two pics. Day 73 after trim. End end up with 380.4 grams wet weight. Any ideas on dry weight?
    Y


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Sep 3, 2017)

A QP maybe an ounce or two more depending on if u take the stems out


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 3, 2017)

Buds for mamma said:


> day 72 and I'm chopping top two pics. Day 73 after trim. End end up with 380.4 grams wet weight. Any ideas on dry weight?
> View attachment 4004630 View attachment 4004631 View attachment 4004633 View attachment 4004636 YView attachment 4004630 View attachment 4004631 View attachment 4004633 View attachment 4004636



About 20% of wet weight is dry weight.


----------



## Buds for mamma (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks for the info. For a low Ryder auto I think thats pretty decent.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 3, 2017)

Buds for mamma said:


> Thanks for the info. For a low Ryder auto I think thats pretty decent.



You sure got her to fill out nice. Good job!


----------



## TheHero (Sep 5, 2017)

Are these good? This thing shows me ph 7, after 2 times adding acidic water (I added citric acis to water, ph around 5-6), this thing still tells me its 7. And fertility is too little for a "good" soil I bought in local shop and added nutrients..

What is the best way to get ph down - soil grow.
For ph up - lime?
I cannot find any liquid "ph down or up" solutions where I live.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Sep 5, 2017)

TheHero said:


> Are these good? This thing shows me ph 7, after 2 times adding acidic water (I added citric acis to water, ph around 5-6), this thing still tells me its 7. And fertility is too little for a "good" soil I bought in local shop and added nutrients..
> 
> What is the best way to get ph down - soil grow.
> For ph up - lime?
> I cannot find any liquid "ph down or up" solutions where I live.


If u are using that are u cleaning the prongs off when using it???


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 5, 2017)

never ph my soil


----------



## TheHero (Sep 5, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> If u are using that are u cleaning the prongs off when using it???


If I did not clean them once, does it affect? Ussualy paper towel?


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Sep 5, 2017)

U need to run them under water if not u gonna get the same reading


----------



## TheHero (Sep 5, 2017)

You mean, just put them in water and clean them? It says to clean them with paper towel..


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Sep 5, 2017)

Yeah dip them in water and shake around that's what I did with mine to get them to read different readings .. does it have little rings down towards the bottom?? Make sure they are clean


----------



## TheHero (Sep 5, 2017)

Rings? Could You show me the picture?


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Sep 5, 2017)

TheHero said:


> Rings? Could You show me the picture?


It's at the bottom towards the tips


----------



## Buds for mamma (Sep 5, 2017)

I believe these are the rings Tx-peanutt is talking about near the tips of the meter.


----------



## TheHero (Sep 5, 2017)

Nop, do not have these.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Sep 5, 2017)

Buds for mamma said:


> I believe these are the rings Tx-peanutt is talking about near the tips of the meter.View attachment 4005541


Those are the rings I was talking bout.. my tester is put up at the moment I was searching for it


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Sep 5, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Those are the rings I was talking bout.. my tester is put up at the moment I was searching for it


Me and buds for mama probably have the same tester the 3in1


----------



## TopShelf85 (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm a firm believer in GH nutes. I find a lot of other brands to leave to much distinct flavor, even with heavy 2 week flush and cure. This is my little outfit at day 21 bloom.


----------



## TopShelf85 (Sep 9, 2017)

Jerry68W said:


> I just transplanted all my clones into some new pre-mix. I'll have to get the exact name but it's made by Miracle Grow so I'm pretty excited. I'll post some pics of my awesomeness as it develops...


Hope it isn't that prefertalized Miracle grow, if it is I hope you got Goggles for the snap crackle.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Sep 9, 2017)

TopShelf85 said:


> Hope it isn't that prefertalized Miracle grow, if it is I hope you got Goggles for the snap crackle.


That is true ...Lol


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Sep 15, 2017)

When watering autos in a 7 gal. Pot plants are (two weeks old ) I am only watering around stem do I need a run off from it like if I was watering a big plant in a 7 gal pot????


----------



## HenshawEukrin (Sep 17, 2017)

your weeds are amazing


----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2017)

The last time I used Canna soil products I only used the vega and flores.

The folks I shared bud with, some friends some strangers, all liked the smoke very much and a few said it was the best they had in a long while.

So my question is for Canna product users. Is there significant benefit in using more of the Canna product line? 

Indoor is all I have and I want to be cost effective and simple. No need to spend more for only minimal gain.

I don't sell and no one knows it's my crop they smoke on the rare occasion I share. So
as I'm the primary toker will adding more to my line up of nutes be worth the extra $$

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 4, 2017)

Im using the Canna flores A and B in flower. I use Seasol power feed red in veg. Bloom cal/mag.


----------



## Snail1976 (Oct 5, 2017)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.
> 
> Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
> and pics of results.
> ...


I mix one gallon of nutes at a time. I’m new and use the beginner 3 pack Advanced nutrients package. I know what people have said about what I use but I’m vested in it now. Anyway, how much molasses should I add to each gallon?


SOMEBEECH said:


> *Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.
> 
> Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
> and pics of results.
> ...


----------



## OldestCityOG (Oct 7, 2017)

I've always used the fox farm trio for my soil and flora nova for my hydroponic. Recently have been using the flora nova in my soil, along with terpinator and some cal mag.


----------



## deno (Oct 7, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> When watering autos in a 7 gal. Pot plants are (two weeks old ) I am only watering around stem do I need a run off from it like if I was watering a big plant in a 7 gal pot????


No - you are doing it right. Don't start fully saturating until the plant is larger. I water in a circle around the plant.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2017)

OldestCityOG said:


> I've always used the fox farm trio for my soil and flora nova for my hydroponic. Recently have been using the flora nova in my soil, along with terpinator and some cal mag.


The fox farms trio works, but it's overpriced. 
You could do just as well (probably much better) with something like SeaGrow Bloom dry fert + DynaGro Protekt and a box of crab meal (top dressing). Costs about 1/3 as much as FF trio. Extra calmag not needed.


----------



## SINQ (Oct 10, 2017)

Pistil Kid said:


> Awesome it will be great to see what weight you get .. thanks for the replies


2.5 oz off that one sorry for that late response I needed to feed more and stronger lights


----------



## SINQ (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm setting this up now it's a 4x4x6.5 on its side with to 600 watt Bloomspect and 2 300 led 400 and something cfm exhaust fan and a 240 cfm fan a 240 intake fan 81°f during running hrs 18/6 off 76 humidity is high 70 ill add the dehumidifier today plus lights need to go up 6inches


----------



## greg nr (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm not really a no till guy, but since I switched to super soil I don't need liquid nutes for the most part. I do use nutes in early veg, but that's because I start from seeds and use a seed starting mix (no soil, no nutes). 

With the super soil and occasional use of worm casting tea, I'm making it all the way through flower without having to supplement. 

Not for everyone, but easy as sin once you mix up the soil, and that was with a mix I got from super soil. Much cheaper also.

Again, I'm not anti-nute. I'm an accidental organic grower. If I saw a deficiency in week 4, I'd certainly feed, but I haven't. And it makes my life a lot simpler. I use SIP containers, and once a week or so I fill the res's with un-Ph'd water and some mammoth p. Then every 10 days to 2 weeks I'll top water with a tea. I also do ipm, but I'd do that either way.

I go days at a time without even opening the tent (it has windows, and I have a security camera in there, so I get my fixes no matter).

But even when I used FFOF, I could go to week 4 or 5 without nutes. They were getting what they needed from the soil.

Just a thunk. Better soil, fewer nutes.


----------



## SINQ (Oct 10, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I'm not really a no till guy, but since I switched to super soil I don't need liquid nutes for the most part. I do use nutes in early veg, but that's because I start from seeds and use a seed starting mix (no soil, no nutes).
> 
> With the super soil and occasional use of worm casting tea, I'm making it all the way through flower without having to supplement.
> 
> ...


Go info do have a journal or a recipe for me I've been doing a lot of reading into that so far and need a little help I have this list but its a lot of stuff to type out Wonder if your list is this long??


----------



## greg nr (Oct 10, 2017)

SINQ said:


> Go info do have a journal or a recipe for me I've been doing a lot of reading into that so far and need a little help I have this list but its a lot of stuff to type out Wonder if your list is this long??


I don't have a grow journal. I spread my grows out on the various breeder pages I grow as well as a mass group page.

For the soil, I took the easy way out. I ordered a kit of amendments from buildasoil.com and added it to my own peat, compost, and perlite. https://buildasoil.com/collections/soil-making-kits/products/the-clackamas-kit

Basic proportions are 3 parts peat to 4 parts compost and 4 parts perlite (or whatever you want to use to aerate the soil).

I got all the bulk from big box stores. Added the kit (which weighed about 50 pounds btw), and mixed it all up (and mixed, and mixed....).

You could probably get all the mix ingredients much cheaper (they tell you whats in it), but my time was more important.

Here is a pic of my current grow, ninja fruit, ~ day 28, 4 plants, 2 SIP containers, 3x3 tent, Quantum LED's......


----------



## SINQ (Oct 10, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I don't have a grow journal. I spread my grows out on the various breeder pages I grow as well as a mass group page.
> 
> For the soil, I took the easy way out. I ordered a kit of amendments from buildasoil.com and added it to my own peat, compost, and perlite. https://buildasoil.com/collections/soil-making-kits/products/the-clackamas-kit
> 
> ...


Very nice looking girls ill search for that mass group page ad wrll


----------



## Snail1976 (Oct 11, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I don't have a grow journal. I spread my grows out on the various breeder pages I grow as well as a mass group page.
> 
> For the soil, I took the easy way out. I ordered a kit of amendments from buildasoil.com and added it to my own peat, compost, and perlite. https://buildasoil.com/collections/soil-making-kits/products/the-clackamas-kit
> 
> ...


Day 28? Damn bro you’re on a roll! Looks great!


----------



## greg nr (Oct 11, 2017)

Snail1976 said:


> Day 28? Damn bro you’re on a roll! Looks great!


Day 28 after the flip to 12/12. Not day 28 from the start.


----------



## The_Dude (Oct 19, 2017)

Jerry68W said:


> Same here, though not quite as many guanos ... But I'm new to this
> 
> Last grow I used AN Sensi A&B (ph perfect), Big Bud, Bud Candy, Overdrive, and B-52 (I think that was all of it) at about 50% - 75% strength for flower. For veg I used straight Happy Frog. That was my first indoor grow, and it went really well actually. I was happy with the nutrients, but I want organic just because I do, so no more of that for me. That really was a killer first grow though
> 
> ...


That looks tasty. Where you get the seeds?


----------



## dankness19 (Oct 22, 2017)

I got Nate's Strain I'm using Nova green, Fox farm tiger bloom, and Ez-bloom.


----------



## jewsh808 (Oct 22, 2017)

Dyna Gro has never done me wrong! pro-tekt, foliage pro, and mag pro, along with a little SM 90 and hygrozyme...that's all I use ..KLN for rooting of course...been experimenting with Elite 91 products recently...expensive, but their 'Roots' formula is pretty awesome right now...im sure there's an expert out there that has the homemade recipe lol


----------



## Snail1976 (Oct 22, 2017)

dankness19 said:


> I got Nate's Strain I'm using Nova green, Fox farm tiger bloom, and Ez-bloom.
> View attachment 4030677 View attachment 4030678 View attachment 4030679 View attachment 4030680


I’m just curious. Do you have a little nitrogen burn? Brown tips and spots on leaves? I’m only asking because I have on my current grow. Mines not bad and I’m working on reducing nitrogen. I’m a newbie on tent grow.


----------



## dankness19 (Oct 22, 2017)

No, but this might help


----------



## Snail1976 (Oct 22, 2017)

dankness19 said:


> No, but this might help
> View attachment 4030833


Thank you. I saved this to my photos.


----------



## chronichaze (Oct 25, 2017)

I am going to be purchasing some Jacks Classic. I was going to use All purpose for veg and bloom booster for flower. Any advice or recommendations before I order

Chronichaze


----------



## Oregonhwy101 (Oct 26, 2017)

Cutting edge solutions nuets with #4 nector for gods soil lsd and cherry bomb


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 28, 2017)

I've used the majority of the lines out there and my tops for hand watering in soil would be Earth juice, Primortial solutions and now possibly Mega Crop


----------



## Tomzy17 (Oct 29, 2017)

On my current grow I’ve used Dutch pro all the way in veg I used Grow A+B 3ml of each to each litre with DP take root 1 ml per litre and DP multi total but only use multi total every other week in first week of veg 2ml per litre then for the rest of the grow i drop it to 1 ml per litre.

They’re now 5 weeks and 2days into flower and I’m currently using DP Bloom A+B 3ml per litre and DP explode 1.5ml per 1 litres and still using multi total every other week 1ml per litre.


----------



## ztwoem (Nov 1, 2017)

good idea, i like them


----------



## vanslyke (Nov 23, 2017)

Just started a small tent grow. 
Using Dutch Nutrients Grow A + B during veg then will switch to DN Bloom A + B. Nothing too fancy just a bit of extra oomph for the ladies. 
Also got a bag of exhale cO2 going in the tent.


----------



## valjack (Nov 26, 2017)

Isnt Miracle Grow time release ?
My understanding is Miracle Grow is not to be used.
I use Roots 707 and mix in a little perlite. Then just Fora Nova veg , then bloom. Keeps ph perfect ....the Flora Nova... ( on well water).


----------



## Bingstar85 (Nov 26, 2017)

Nice Nuggs said:


> Advanced Nutrients Conneiseur at 50-75% recommended dose. Adding B52, CarboLoad, Roots Accelerator (H&G) and Big Bud. Only using these at half to 75% of what they recommend and loving the results. Curious what other Advanced users are doing..
> Will try to get a pic up later - only in week 3 here..


Hey bro! I also use advanced I run sensi bloom at around 50 % strength, rhino skin, big bud, bud candy, voodoo juice (first 2 weeks of flower), B52. I also use bioags ful power. A wonderful fulvic acid that make your plants uptake nutes just great! And I run mammoth p as well. A micro inoculant that increases phosphorus uptake. Really love this product! I will post some pics I'm in beginning of week 5 and the girls look wonderful will send pics!! Farm on!!


----------



## Archcity420 (Dec 6, 2017)

Buds for mamma said:


> day 72 and I'm chopping top two pics. Day 73 after trim. End end up with 380.4 grams wet weight. Any ideas on dry weight?
> View attachment 4004630 View attachment 4004631 View attachment 4004633 View attachment 4004636 YView attachment 4004630 View attachment 4004631 View attachment 4004633 View attachment 4004636


QP


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 20, 2017)

dankness19 said:


> No, but this might help
> View attachment 4030833


Pretty helpful


----------



## AnimalMother1974 (Dec 23, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> This shrubbery was grown with synthetic nutes in a 10 gallon plastic pot.
> DynaGro Foliage Pro
> coco + clay + perlite
> View attachment 3988254
> Gonna trim, clone, and flip it to flower in a week or so.


did you have to ph the water first or it doesnt matter with those nutes?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 23, 2017)

AnimalMother1974 said:


> did you have to ph the water first or it doesnt matter with those nutes?


My tap water is 7.2 ph, 25ppm so I don't worry about it.


----------



## Snail1976 (Dec 26, 2017)

Bingstar85 said:


> Hey bro! I also use advanced I run sensi bloom at around 50 % strength, rhino skin, big bud, bud candy, voodoo juice (first 2 weeks of flower), B52. I also use bioags ful power. A wonderful fulvic acid that make your plants uptake nutes just great! And I run mammoth p as well. A micro inoculant that increases phosphorus uptake. Really love this product! I will post some pics I'm in beginning of week 5 and the girls look wonderful will send pics!! Farm on!!View attachment 4048937 View attachment 4048938 View attachment 4048937 View attachment 4048938


Beautiful buds! Pure white buds are as beautiful as rainbow colors.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 26, 2017)

Snail1976 said:


> Beautiful buds! Pure white buds are as beautiful as rainbow colors.


They sparkle like diamonds when trichomes are clear...


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 27, 2017)

Oregonhwy101 said:


> Cutting edge solutions nuets with #4 nector for gods soil lsd and cherry bomb


Thos plants looks amazing !! What strains in Flowering room?


----------



## Bubba_T (Jan 5, 2018)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Loving it but,Wanna change......HUH....I would not change, dont think its gonna stress em.
> Why Change.........
> Beech


I definitely gotta say I am running the an Sensi grow and bloom a and b , b52 , rhino skin, bud candy, bud igniter, tarantula, piranha. and then I am using mad farmer silica ,and and all my plants and thriving ! They are doing super well and so much growth every day I check on them it’s insane! I don’t think I’ll ever switch ! And these are all not at the same time just for the people who thought I was using at the same time grow and bloom lol


----------



## AnimalMother1974 (Jan 6, 2018)

evensis said:


> I use:
> 
> - Black magic Potting mix, has the following in the mix:
> 
> ...


 is this Black Magic organic or contain miracle gro chemical formula nutes like their potting mix?


----------



## AnimalMother1974 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Oregonhwy101 (Jan 7, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Thos plants looks amazing !! What strains in Flowering room?


Cherry bomb and lsd


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 8, 2018)

Oregonhwy101 said:


> Cherry bomb and lsd


Cool bro. I mean Sativa or Indica?


----------



## Oregonhwy101 (Jan 8, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Cool bro. I mean Sativa or Indica?


Lol sorry, the cherry bomb north americaindica and hawian sativa indica\sativa and lsd is indica hybrid mazasarif and skunk 1


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 8, 2018)

Oregonhwy101 said:


> Lol sorry, the cherry bomb north americaindica and hawian sativa indica\sativa and lsd is indica hybrid mazasarif and skunk 1


Cool guy. Personl speaking, my favirote sativa.. lol lol


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Feb 16, 2018)

I got hooked on Peters/ Jacks Classic decades ago. I rarely run full strength, 1/4tsp to 1/2 of 20 20 20 and then do that with bloom 10 30 20 couple weeks into flower. A few cups of the stuff will last an entire grow and cost a couple bucks. Grow literal pounds for pennies on the dollar compared to those watered down mixes.

I like using mixes like Sunshine Mix #4 and add dolomite lime to the mix, and then top dress with lime again in flower usually about 4 weeks in otherwise your ph gets out of whack and your green plants go to hell fast a couple weeks after that.

I know guys who use like 20 bottles of things like Fox Farms and get the same results. To each his own! I just like dumping a few cups of the nutes into my mixing drum and then watering them all down at once. Some strains are Nitrogen whores and gotta crank up the 20 20 20 mix a little during the middle of flower but I've really enjoyed how consistently so many strains grow together without plant needs varying much from pot to pot.


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 16, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> I got hooked on Peters/ Jacks Classic decades ago. I rarely run full strength, 1/4tsp to 1/2 of 20 20 20 and then do that with bloom 10 30 20 couple weeks into flower. A few cups of the stuff will last an entire grow and cost a couple bucks. Grow literal pounds for pennies on the dollar compared to those watered down mixes.
> 
> I like using mixes like Sunshine Mix #4 and add dolomite lime to the mix, and then top dress with lime again in flower usually about 4 weeks in otherwise your ph gets out of whack and your green plants go to hell fast a couple weeks after that.
> 
> I know guys who use like 20 bottles of things like Fox Farms and get the same results. To each his own! I just like dumping a few cups of the nutes into my mixing drum and then watering them all down at once. Some strains are Nitrogen whores and gotta crank up the 20 20 20 mix a little during the middle of flower but I've really enjoyed how consistently so many strains grow together without plant needs varying much from pot to pot.


the plants need about 20 things but they can come in 2-20 bottles. in the usa there are lots of mixes that overlap with part a , b and more and i hear that in the Netherlands it's common to have everything separate. nutrients of the gods here has almost everything separate with some redundancy. having living soil tho can regulate availability of nutrients so your glutens can grow next to your skimpers for the most part. i like organic powders for a feed twice every 6 months type a grow, works best with amended soil but gives you little control and hard to flush


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 16, 2018)

*Check these nutrients out.*

*Chem-Gro*
Hydro-Gardens has been blending CHEM-GRO custom hydroponic nutrient formulas since 1965. We believe them to be the best and most accurate for each type of plant. Try it for yourself and see why we have been selling them for over 45 years.


If your running chemicals its pretty much best to have the Nitrogen low, and add extra Potassium Nitrate, and Magnesium.

Weed likes alot of Potassium. Almost 2:1 vs Nitrogen.

Weed likes 20 on the Nitrogen, and 39 for Potassium. 20-20-39.

https://hydro-gardens.com/product-category/fertilizers/chemgro/


4-20-39 SDS

*CHEM-GRO 4-20 HYDROPONIC 4-20-39
Mixing Instructions for 100 gallons of water
(For full strength working solution)
For standard 12 week cycle (4-Veg & 8-Flower)*

4-20-39 Recipe 2017

*Designed for Hemp/Cannabis growing hydroponically*

How To Mix Chem-Gro Fertilizers


----------



## Rasta Roy (Feb 16, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> *Check these nutrients out.*
> 
> *Chem-Gro*
> Hydro-Gardens has been blending CHEM-GRO custom hydroponic nutrient formulas since 1965. We believe them to be the best and most accurate for each type of plant. Try it for yourself and see why we have been selling them for over 45 years.
> ...


Boo this man! Boooooo


----------



## Realbax (Feb 20, 2018)

This may not be the right place and am not trying to hijack a thread. I'm having issues with botanicare pro soil line up. I have it set up with a circulation pump. Make sure everything is mixed thoroughly. Tweak ph to 6.3. But over a few days the ph starts to climb. It hasn't caused any obvious signs to the plants but must have an effect somewhere in the grow cycle. Any tips on how to keep her stable?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 21, 2018)

For Organic I like.

Peruvian Seabird Guano.
Both Veg, and Flowering formulas.
Kelp Meal
Azomite
Calcitic/Dolimitic Lime
Sphagum Moss
Perlite

Havent tried the Living Soil ( Coot Formula ). Sounds interesting though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> For Organic I like.
> 
> Peruvian Seabird Guano.
> Both Veg, and Flowering formulas.
> ...


No humus?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 21, 2018)

I have used Humic/Fulvic Acid/composted cow manure, Mycorrhiza, compost bioactivator.

I'm mainly doing chemical though.

Promix BX, and a few chemicals, is to simple.

http://www.bioag.com/humicfaqresources/faqforhumicacids.html


----------



## MR.NICE.GUY.1990 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hey guys! So, allow me to begin, by stating that I've always been a "General Hydro" customer. Well, due to extenuating circumstances, I've been compelled to make the transition from "Hydroponics", to a soil. As ready as I am to embrace this new endeavor, I have been hesitant as to what nutrients I will be using. I'm running a perpetual harvest, with commercial productivity in mind. So, after some thorough research, and some recommendation from fellow growers In my area, I've decided to use the "Advanced Nutrients" (Sensi Grow-Bloom), as well as the entire "Hobbyist Bundle" Line. Im open to suggestion for supplements, as well as any other aspects that I may have overlooked. So, are these nutes a solid choice, or is there better choice that better coincides with my ultimate goal. Thanks guys and happy growing!!!


----------



## Oregonhwy101 (Feb 23, 2018)

MR.NICE.GUY.1990 said:


> Hey guys! So, allow me to begin, by stating that I've always been a "General Hydro" customer. Well, due to extenuating circumstances, I've been compelled to make the transition from "Hydroponics", to a soil. As ready as I am to embrace this new endeavor, I have been hesitant as to what nutrients I will be using. I'm running a perpetual harvest, with commercial productivity in mind. So, after some thorough research, and some recommendation from fellow growers In my area, I've decided to use the "Advanced Nutrients" (Sensi Grow-Bloom), as well as the entire "Hobbyist Bundle" Line. Im open to suggestion for supplements, as well as any other aspects that I may have overlooked. So, are these nutes a solid choice, or is there better choice that better coincides with my ultimate goal. Thanks guys and happy growing!!!


I use cutting edge solutions and love the results but thats my opinion and im sure others have theres


----------



## Rasta Roy (Feb 23, 2018)

MR.NICE.GUY.1990 said:


> Hey guys! So, allow me to begin, by stating that I've always been a "General Hydro" customer. Well, due to extenuating circumstances, I've been compelled to make the transition from "Hydroponics", to a soil. As ready as I am to embrace this new endeavor, I have been hesitant as to what nutrients I will be using. I'm running a perpetual harvest, with commercial productivity in mind. So, after some thorough research, and some recommendation from fellow growers In my area, I've decided to use the "Advanced Nutrients" (Sensi Grow-Bloom), as well as the entire "Hobbyist Bundle" Line. Im open to suggestion for supplements, as well as any other aspects that I may have overlooked. So, are these nutes a solid choice, or is there better choice that better coincides with my ultimate goal. Thanks guys and happy growing!!!


They're just another bottle company using fertilizers that you could get for cheaper on your own and putting their label on it. I'll be posting my updated intro to organics guide later it'll save you a ton of money and help with your learning curve into soil. I'll keep you posted friend.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Feb 23, 2018)

Why not use @GreenleafNutrients megacrop ?? I am in no way working for them just using it ...I am a very happy customer with it it’s a All in one supplement u can even ask @whytewidow if u want even look up his grows on here or even on IG he is a very good grower and he uses it as well.. @MR.NICE.GUY.1990


----------



## AnimalMother1974 (Feb 23, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I have used Humic/Fulvic Acid/composted cow manure, Mycorrhiza, compost bioactivator.
> 
> I'm mainly doing chemical though.
> 
> ...


Lets say your compost is swarming with fungus gnats and you want to cook it to kill them. Do you know if baking/heating the compost destroys the humic acid?


----------



## Rasta Roy (Feb 23, 2018)

AnimalMother1974 said:


> Lets say your compost is swarming with fungus gnats and you want to cook it to kill them. Do you know if baking/heating the compost destroys the humic acid?


No humic acid is created by organic matter as it breaks down. Your compost will actually release humic acids into your soil as it breaks down and releases nutrients into your mix.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Feb 23, 2018)

AnimalMother1974 said:


> Lets say your compost is swarming with fungus gnats and you want to cook it to kill them. Do you know if baking/heating the compost destroys the humic acid?


it's one of the reasons nutrients from compost are more uptakeable than nutrients from shells or bone matter.


----------



## Zoysia714 (Feb 25, 2018)

Found a site for ready mixed cannabis soil. It works GREAT!
420Mixasoil, I got really good results on my first grow and I'm in week 6 of my new grow with this stuff.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2018)

Zoysia714 said:


> Found a site for ready mixed cannabis soil. It works GREAT!
> 420Mixasoil, I got really good results on my first grow and I'm in week 6 of my new grow with this stuff.


You do realize that different strains have different requirements, yes? 
For example, I'm growing Zamaldelica and chinook haze -- and they couldn't be more different when it comes to how they want to be fed.


----------



## Zoysia714 (Feb 25, 2018)

They will use the nutrients needed if they are in the soil to be absorbed.


----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 18, 2018)

Outdoors I like to catch a dozen bluegill and put them in the hole with bone meal and banana peels. NPK organic and powerful


----------



## Steelerdrew79 (Mar 19, 2018)

Ok so here is what im running my show with (this works for me its not the gospel nor am i a self made pro so please keep trollin this is my opinion) with that said.I make a premix of 2bags of fox farm ocean forest 
1 bag of organic soil with worm castings and bat guano . 
1/2 small bag perlite.
I mix 2ml of rhizotonic root booster with 1000ml of ph'd 6.5 to 6.8 water and spray it in to the soil mix i use the whole 1002ml of mix
That's good for about 5 5gal smart pots once ive got my mix and its been sprayed i fill up each smart pot with soil while its still wet and let it dry out completely i put mine under lights in my tent i mix the soil up now and then to speed up the process and prevent and look for mold. Once its dry i will drop my clones or the seeds ive germinated once ive hardened them. Drop them in about 2" in and give em a nice ph'd water only till i get runoff. I use 1/4 strength of the Emerald Harvest 3 part series the first 3 feeding is as follows 1.5 ml of micro
1.5 ml grow 
.5 bloom (not needed but i throw it in)
2.0ml of cal-mag
.5 ml if kelp fish meal and molasses. 
Then next 3 feedings i double it that puts me at 1/2 strength (still .5ml with bloom )
Then im at 3/4 strength never more than that. Its worked awesome for me i give a little more cal-mag when doing clones they seem to need it more ive always got clones with red stems the cal-mag helps also if my RH starts to drop i spray the canopy with a mix of 1ml rhizotonic to 1000ml water they love it while in veg


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Mar 19, 2018)

Steelerdrew79 said:


> Ok so here is what im running my show with (this works for me its not the gospel nor am i a self made pro so please keep trollin this is my opinion) with that said.I make a premix of 2bags of fox farm ocean forest
> 1 bag of organic soil with worm castings and bat guano .
> 1/2 small bag perlite.
> I mix 2ml of rhizotonic root booster with 1000ml of ph'd 6.5 to 6.8 water and spray it in to the soil mix i use the whole 1002ml of mix
> ...


How does this mix work for u??? How are your results with it for seedlings?? Also will it work without the 3 part from Emerald Harvest???


----------



## Javadog (Mar 19, 2018)

Love the attention to detail.


----------



## Steelerdrew79 (Mar 20, 2018)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> How does this mix work for u??? How are your results with it for seedlings?? Also will it work without the 3 part from Emerald Harvest???


It works awesome you would not believe the results when I have harvested about the third time I cut open the root ball just to see and let me say huge production of roots nice thick stocks


----------



## Steelerdrew79 (Mar 20, 2018)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> How does this mix work for u??? How are your results with it for seedlings?? Also will it work without the 3 part from Emerald Harvest???


And I'm sure you could just use the two part series on it


----------



## Oregonhwy101 (Mar 25, 2018)

Ok so i have been using cutting edge solutions and did something a little different this time i switched my mag amp and plant amp out with cal-mag i wasnt liking the ph flucuations with the plant amp and like the results and the cost differenc


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 29, 2018)

Just an idea but has anyone ever had soil sent to them from a region of the world to use in pots?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 29, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> Just an idea but has anyone ever had soil sent to them from a region of the world to use in pots?


why??


----------



## Zoysia714 (Mar 29, 2018)

I have from 420mixasoil, and I am in week 6 of flower and they look good, I will send pics of the done products in about week nine later.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 30, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> why??


Because when I start growing I would love to try that 

Like imported soil from the middle of no where of a medocino county forest

Or ask a family member over seas to send me like 10 pounds of soil from a farm there


----------



## Oregonhwy101 (Mar 30, 2018)

Lol ya send me 10lbs of ur best bug rudden soil


Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> Because when I start growing I would love to try that
> 
> Like imported soil from the middle of no where of a medocino county forest
> 
> Or ask a family member over seas to send me like 10 pounds of soil from a farm there


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 30, 2018)

Oregonhwy101 said:


> Lol ya send me 10lbs of ur best bug rudden soil


Well if you do consider soil imporant for the final harvest yes. Im serious man


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 30, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> Well if you do consider soil imporant for the final harvest yes. Im serious man


How old are you?


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 11, 2018)

Poultry manure, epsom salts, minced banana peels, fish parts, wood ash, bone meal. Bone meal does take longer to break down. So reuse the same plot with fresh chicken manure and amendments every year . Water with guano and kelp teas. After 2 or 3 years your ground will be soft and fertile from all the bio activity going on.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 11, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> How old are you?


He wants NorCal genuine emerald triangle dirt so he can grow the dank in his window seal in Dubuque Iowa.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 11, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> He wants NorCal genuine emerald triangle dirt so he can grow the dank in his window *seal *in Dubuque Iowa.


* - sill


----------



## MasterGrower52VerZ (Apr 13, 2018)

Organic everything just fed them 1/4 dose strength with the iguana juice and ancient earth big bud and bud candy , also sesizym , piranha


----------



## jramos77879 (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm trying to find the right nutrients to use and could use some help. Can anyone recommend the best one(s) to start with. There are just so many options it's hard to know where to start. I found a few websites to buy from. If anyone can recommend where to start I would appreciate it.


----------



## MasterGrower52VerZ (Apr 15, 2018)

I recommend iguana juice organic grow and bloom by advanced with a few additives


----------



## Javadog (Apr 17, 2018)

I find that the Botanicaire line is very easy to work with....it buffers against
burning and seems to work fine. 

Just my $0.02. Good luck!

JD


----------



## MasterGrower52VerZ (Apr 17, 2018)

Cool my plants are fucking,loving advanced I fimmed a while ago but,only one was done correct i think I have like six bottoms raising and,becoming tops plus the 2 main


----------



## Karolski21 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey guys can a get a good nutrient suggestion for a 1st time grow?? Itts going to be in soil proablly roots organic mix...there going to be for autoflowers, if appreciate if you can tell me the schedule and how much to put it.. thanks guys


----------



## MasterGrower52VerZ (Apr 28, 2018)

From my experience I would use advanced nutrients line up iguana juice grow and bloom , I have big bud , ancient earth , bud candy , sensizym , pirahna , voodoo juice and nirvana but depends on your budget I had a pretty penny to spend so I bought the best available best genetics you can find and best noncommercial nutes I do alot of research everyday I learn new things everyday , start 1/4 of the recommended dose and double weekly and there you,go 


Karolski21 said:


> Hey guys can a get a good nutrient suggestion for a 1st time grow?? Itts going to be in soil proablly roots organic mix...there going to be for autoflowers, if appreciate if you can tell me the schedule and how much to put it.. thanks guys


----------



## Oogsi (May 2, 2018)

What do you guys think about making your own flower nutes ? There’s a recipe for a potassium booster which is made from cutting up 3 banana peels to one litre of water (about half a gallon for you yanks) and adding a teaspoon of brown sugar or molasses and then boiling gently for a few minutes and then letting it cool and adding it to your plants , and there’s also a recipe for phosphorous booster which is made from adding the ash from burned wood to one litre of water and letting it rest for a few hours before adding to your plants


----------



## Dave455 (May 5, 2018)

MasterGrower52VerZ said:


> From my experience I would use advanced nutrients line up iguana juice grow and bloom , I have big bud , ancient earth , bud candy , sensizym , pirahna , voodoo juice and nirvana but depends on your budget I had a pretty penny to spend so I bought the best available best genetics you can find and best noncommercial nutes I do alot of research everyday I learn new things everyday , start 1/4 of the recommended dose and double weekly and there you,go


Just buy Megacrop....One nute and done !!!! Great for tomatoes and herbs !!


----------



## skoomd (May 13, 2018)

What do yall think of nectar for the gods?

I have a good understanding of how it works, incredible stuff. It's like putting super soil in it's plant available forms into bottles, and then hacking biology by binding the ions with calcium and forcing it into the plant.

I hope yields are excellent and quality is superb.

Only used nectar for the first time 2-3 days ago. Week 4 of veg.







Getting 2 inches of growth a day now after using nectar it seems. Weird but great.


----------



## MasterGrower52VerZ (May 13, 2018)

skoomd said:


> What do yall think of nectar for the gods?
> 
> I have a good understanding of how it works, incredible stuff. It's like putting super soil in it's plant available forms into bottles, and then hacking biology by binding the ions with calcium and forcing it into the plant.
> 
> ...


What size tent you pushing


----------



## skoomd (May 13, 2018)

MasterGrower52VerZ said:


> What size tent you pushing


3x3, with 320w of diy samsung led strips. 1 plant in 7g fabric pot using fox farms ocean forest.

Also using Recharge.


----------



## Tubby nuggs (May 13, 2018)

SxIstew said:


> General Organics full line
> *GROW*
> per gallon
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## MasterGrower52VerZ (May 13, 2018)

Nice here's my babies platinum scout v2 right here by inhouse genetics and I'm pushing a 4x4 1000 watt viparspectra led full spectrum , just flipped 2 days ago to flowering been growing since 3.21.18 on advanced nutrients iguana juice full line up


----------



## MasterGrower52VerZ (May 13, 2018)

Crystal cookies v2 (short bushy one) & Platinum Scout v2 (tall and wide one)


----------



## Sleeves28x (May 15, 2018)

Just gonna jump in here with my suggestions ...
I’m a long time grower like very long time . Seen a lot of nutrients coming out in the years since starting ... General hydroponics being the one in the very beginning that was the “go-to” nutrient. Was good for the time but with all the advancements in lighting and actual ways of growing along with all the different environments WE ALL grow in , choosing a good one now can be so daunting . 
Here’s what I have used in the years and all have done real good for me .... 
advance nutrients . They have something for everything you may wanna do . Having options can be very nice when become master grower . Now I use Remo nutrient line . So far really liking it but to say more than advanced , couldn’t say for sure . Also used general ,hydro , botnicare and a couple Dutch nutrient lines as well . For additives b’cuz makes a great line . Bud blood and big bud are very nice . I def recommend advances benefical line for your soilless mix . I constantly try to make my Grow’s better and better ... I’m a commercial grower and soon will put something pics up of what plant look like between nutrients lines . Meaning different nutrients .


----------



## rshackleferd (May 17, 2018)

Throw that soil away and grow like a pro with coco coir / 20% perlite.

Pros=
1. Increase yields 20%+,
2. Impossible to over water
3. Ph is stable
4. Zero pest in coco coir
5. No need for air pots because there is plenty of air flow..more than enough
6. If you make a mistake it doesn't take much to flush coir
7. Reusable and Recyclable "save big money"
8. You can use chem or organic nutes or both "I like options"
9. Did i mention bigger yields?

Cons=
1. Must flush out the salt if its a new brick of coco coir unless it was already pre flushed from the manufacturer.


----------



## dubekoms (May 18, 2018)

rshackleferd said:


> Throw that soil away and grow like a pro with coco coir / 20% perlite.
> 
> Pros=
> 1. Increase yields 20%+
> ...


1. Do you have any sources for that?
2. You can easily over water young plants in coco
3. Depending on your water you still have to ph the water before going in, with soil i don't have to
4. I see plenty of people with insect issues using coir
5. I use plastic pots for soil and they do mint
6. Don't overfertilize to begin with
7. Same with soil
8.Same with soil
9.idk 
Coco is good shit don't get me wrong but around here peat is 10x cheaper to use and all of needs is some lime to keep it nice and buffered.


----------



## TimBar (May 18, 2018)

I have uses Advanced Nutrients Organic (Bloom-Ancient Earth - Big Bud) I like it, but also have come to love the Humboldt Nutrients organics best ($$)- I make it about 66% strength.


----------



## rshackleferd (May 18, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> 1. Do you have any sources for that?
> 2. You can easily over water young plants in coco
> 3. Depending on your water you still have to ph the water before going in, with soil i don't have to
> 4. I see plenty of people with insect issues using coir
> ...


So many lies/half truths my eyes bleed


https://www.zamnesia.com/blog-the-benefits-of-growing-cannabis-in-coco-coir-n1008
https://www.growbarato.net/blog/en/advantages-growing-coco-coir/
http://www.cosmiccoir.com/benefits.html


----------



## dubekoms (May 18, 2018)

rshackleferd said:


> So many lies/half truths my eyes bleed
> 
> http://www.cosmiccoir.com/benefits.html
> https://www.zamnesia.com/blog-the-benefits-of-growing-cannabis-in-coco-coir-n1008
> https://www.growbarato.net/blog/en/advantages-growing-coco-coir/


Man you're the one saying you can't over water coco and that it doesn't have pests lol I'm just disputing the fact you think only "pros" grow in coco. 

*Pros of Peat Moss:*


Free of weed seeds, pests and pathogens.
Can absorb up to 20 times its weight in water.
Contains beneficial microorganisms.
Acidic pH (a "pro" in my opinion because you can add highly alkaline amendments to it).
Contains a variety of elements, especially sulfur, which helps with proper terpene expression.
Excellent habitat for beneficial microorganisms.
Harvested in North America, which reduces the fossil fuel impact to get it to the United States.
Holds 10x to 20x its dry weight in water.
Better C:N ratio than coco coir.
Cation exchange capacity (CEC) of 100-200.
*Cons of Peat Moss:*


Depletes peat bogs, which requires them to be re-built or sustainably harvested.
Naturally hydrophobic, meaning if allowed to dry out it will be slow to accept water.
Needs to be kept evenly moist for optimal plant growth and health.
Requires hydrating before use.
*Pros of Coco Coir:*


Coir pH usually runs 6 – 6.7.
"Renewable" resource - byproduct of the coconut industry.
Easier to rewet than peat moss, is not hydrophobic.
Usually cheaper than peat moss.
Different reports list coco as having a water capacity ranging from 8x to 30x it's own weight.
Excellent habitat for microorganisms.
Free of weed seeds, pests, and pathogens.
Breaks down slower than peat due to high lignin content.
Cation Exchange Capacity of 40-60.
*Cons of Coco Coir:*


High salinity unless properly washed.
Quality can vary depending on batch and source of material.
Higher fossil fuel cost to get the coir to the United States from tropical regions.
Does not contain many trace elements.
Does not contain microorganisms.
Traditionally high in sodium and potassium which can lead to calcium or magnesium deficiencies unless properly treated.
Requires hydrating before use.
Increased incidence of nasobronchial allergy among workers in this industry due to the high amount of dust created.
Like I said I like them both I'm not saying one is better than the other but peat is wayyyy cheaper where I live compared to coco since I live close to Canada and it grows my shit perfectly.
https://www.kisorganics.com/blogs/news/99806785-peat-vs-coco


----------



## rshackleferd (May 20, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Man you're the one saying you can't over water coco and that it doesn't have pests lol I'm just disputing the fact you think only "pros" grow in coco.
> 
> *Pros of Peat Moss:*
> 
> ...


I actually like growing in all mediums, coco coir just happens to be my favorite. I like soil in that the plants look way more healthy and supposedly the final product taste better. I can't tell but others can. Soil is actually easier if you do it right from the beginning and that takes experience and time. However that's the catch, if you go cheap with soil it can go terribly wrong whereas with coir its a simple fix. Super soil has always came out on top, its costly but worth it.


----------



## MasterGrower52VerZ (May 20, 2018)

Very quick question my platinum scout plant is almost 5ft tall and a indica dominant plant , going on 2nd week of flower the crystal cookies plant is 1.5ft shorter aprox. How can I place them in the tent so my platinum girl want experience to much light its like 4 inches from light when its on top on a drain pan when watering but once done it'll drop 2 more inches after removing pan is this a problem or just wait and see if any problems occur


----------



## dubekoms (May 20, 2018)

rshackleferd said:


> I actually like growing in all mediums, coco coir just happens to be my favorite. I like soil in that the plants look way more healthy and supposedly the final product taste better. I can't tell but others can. Soil is actually easier if you do it right from the beginning and that takes experience and time. However that's the catch, if you go cheap with soil it can go terribly wrong whereas with coir its a simple fix. Super soil has always came out on top, its costly but worth it.


Yeah coir is easier to work with since its so neutral, wish I lived more south. I run organic soil which can be a bit pricy if you're buying all the amendments by the bag but it lasts and is recycled every year which helps with the cost. I also run a peat perlite lime mix nothing else with cheap synthetic nutes, super cheap like $20 for 7 c.f. and another $15 for nutes, that'll grow me about 15 good size plants to harvest. They both got their pros and cons just depends what you're looking for and what you have available.


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (May 23, 2018)

What's the best organic nutes out there that are proven I heard new thing is gen organics in coco


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 23, 2018)

TimBar said:


> I have uses Advanced Nutrients Organic (Bloom-Ancient Earth - Big Bud) I like it, but also have come to love the Humboldt Nutrients organics best ($$)- I make it about 66% strength.


*The Co-founder of AN is a pedophile. If that helps your decision at all. He forcibly fingered a.. 7 year old girl? Might have been 13. But, hey, age is just a number, right? *


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 23, 2018)

Bubblebereyxkillerqueen said:


> What's the best organic nutes out there that are proven I heard new thing is gen organics in coco


*Roots Organics.*

*I use the Dry Nutrients Player Pack and the 5mL Master Pack.*


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (May 23, 2018)

Ok cool thanks I just started flowering some ethos genetics banana hammock r1


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (May 23, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *Roots Organics.*
> 
> *I use the Dry Nutrients Player Pack and the 5mL *
> What's the results look like?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 23, 2018)

*Week 7/12.*
*        *


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 23, 2018)

*2 years ago:*


----------



## Dave455 (May 26, 2018)

TimBar said:


> I have uses Advanced Nutrients Organic (Bloom-Ancient Earth - Big Bud) I like it, but also have come to love the Humboldt Nutrients organics best ($$)- I make it about 66% strength.


Megacrop !!


----------



## Hucklebetty420 (May 26, 2018)

Hellow guys . I starting my first cannabis grow of weed soon what nutrient is besr for grow weed ? is expensive to order every stuff?i dont have much, i have budget $300 and i wait sellari 1 month for okey for soil nutrient lamp and extra . but if can order i order now if not expansive. Also what nutriient is besr for groe cannabis? What is you thinking is best order now or wait for have alittle more extra
And this my first grow of cannabis .


----------



## Hucklebetty420 (May 26, 2018)

And what is best soil coco or water


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 26, 2018)

Hucklebetty420 said:


> Hellow guys . I starting my first cannabis grow of weed soon what nutrient is besr for grow weed ? is expensive to order every stuff?i dont have much, i have budget $300 and i wait sellari 1 month for okey for soil nutrient lamp and extra . but if can order i order now if not expansive. Also what nutriient is besr for groe cannabis? What is you thinking is best order now or wait for have alittle more extra
> And this my first grow of cannabis .


Where are you from? What is your first language?


----------



## Hucklebetty420 (May 26, 2018)

I not say. What you thinking what is price of megocrop or advanced nutrients is better?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 26, 2018)

Hucklebetty420 said:


> I not say. What you thinking what is price of megocrop or advanced nutrients is better?


*I think it’s a fact that Advanced Nutrients was cofounded by a pedophile and I am not familiar with Megacrop. *


----------



## Hucklebetty420 (May 26, 2018)

Ok thank you.


----------



## TwistD (May 26, 2018)

Hucklebetty420 said:


> Ok thank you.


Hahaha I had to check the date to make sure this wasn't a dead thread.

To answer the question, there is 66 pages (at this point) of seasoned growers posting which nutrients they prefer. You should be able to find something to fit your budget.

Personally, I'm team #organic


----------



## FirstTimeGrwrLngTmSmkr (May 28, 2018)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.
> 
> Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
> and pics of results.
> ...


Strain~ Hindu Kush (Clone)
Soil~ Big Rootz Soil 
Vegged only a short periods of time before flipping (rookie mistake)
Flowering 28days
-GH Flora Series (followed the feed chart on the bottles) 
Add 1  tsp Cal Mag to Flora Series when feedings nutrient


----------



## Terpteem (Jun 2, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-harvest-of-the-year.965067/


----------



## cogitech (Jun 14, 2018)

Strain~ White Widow
Soil~ ProMix HP + Perlite + EWC + Dolomite lime
Vegged 4 weeks
Flowering 35days so far
-General Organics GO Box (basically followed the feed chart on the box, epsom salts added during flowering stage)


----------



## ripley7711 (Jun 17, 2018)

Thus is my first griw im doing critical kush photoperiod whats best to use


----------



## Phils Dabs Corner (Jun 17, 2018)

for farm and i look at it as watering the soil, not the plants.


----------



## cosmonautking (Jun 18, 2018)

i highly recomend nectar for the gods. its mostly for the smaller grower but larger ops can be achieved but its takes alot more work, simply because you cant really automate it. i also recommend working with it in small amounts before you take a large leap on your whole crop aminos keep it green really long, and alot of people accidentally give n in bloom and it stays green. it takes a bit of time to get use to, simply because all water and soil is different. but once you get the hang of it, it is seriously heaven sent. i can get full nodes almost each day. and combined with light training. you can pretty much make the nodes any space you want. i never get nute burn and it simply just makes sense and is very educational along the way. they say soil drench for height. and use foliar to add nodes and help close spacing. 
medusas magic (n)
gaia mania (n)
athenas aminas (amino acid)
demeters destiny (calcium and ties up and piggybacks remaining n)
Aphrodites extraction (carbon)
herculean harvest ( fishbone meal p, k, and ties up everything but n)
zeus juice (i dont really know to be honest) 
bloom chaos (kelp extract)
mammoth p (microbial aid) 
to be honest it all pretty much revolves around the mammoth p and the additional microbes you get from a few of the nftg products, scott the owner says which ones have microbes in one of their videos but i cant remember at the moment. but using a calcium line vs a salt line has impressed me. moving to microbe and soil culture vs plant culture. as it seems like most of the time we flood our medium with nutrients that 40% (rando number) of the time just arent being used by the plant. and we have to flush it out and throw it away, when in all reality we need to rebuild and treat the microbe populations that eat, break down and make nutrients actively available to plants. as scott says... these particles might seem small to us but to bacteria and roots, they are boulders... and boulders take time to eat.... and sometimes we and our plants just dont have that time. thus increasing culture and species and using a better process to make your nutrients, allows your nutrients to be more available to the plant.... i cant really say how much i use because it varies every time, id say stick to one of the schedules EXCEPT cut out medusa and gaia on your first week of bloom and cut athenas on your third week of bloom. or they will stay green till the end.... demeters will tie up and piggy back excessive nitrogen if you burn or get toxicity. and herculean harvest piggy backs everything else, and adds lots of carbohydrates for bloom. if you use coir the natural breakdown of your coir will supply your magnesium and if you need it just sprinkle some epsom salt in your water till it goes away. ( i used a tsp in 4 gallons twice) 
to wrap up my ramblings... i feel its an amazing line that allows me to stretch early on and close the nodes when i want to, for very even scrogs, wile keeping the plant very strong. and doing the hole process very fast. while not sacrificing and even gaining quality.... they say they arent for yield size but for flavor and looks. but i feel they yield better by allowing faster and more efficient training.


----------



## ripley7711 (Jun 18, 2018)

cosmonautking said:


> i highly recomend nectar for the gods. its mostly for the smaller grower but larger ops can be achieved but its takes alot more work, simply because you cant really automate it. i also recommend working with it in small amounts before you take a large leap on your whole crop aminos keep it green really long, and alot of people accidentally give n in bloom and it stays green. it takes a bit of time to get use to, simply because all water and soil is different. but once you get the hang of it, it is seriously heaven sent. i can get full nodes almost each day. and combined with light training. you can pretty much make the nodes any space you want. i never get nute burn and it simply just makes sense and is very educational along the way. they say soil drench for height. and use foliar to add nodes and help close spacing.
> medusas magic (n)
> gaia mania (n)
> athenas aminas (amino acid)
> ...


Thankyou for ur advice really appreciate it ill keep u informed


----------



## cosmonautking (Jun 18, 2018)

and i know my leaves on my flowers are in rough shape hahhaah they are on week 11


----------



## ripley7711 (Jun 18, 2018)

cosmonautking said:


> View attachment 4152549 View attachment 4152551 View attachment 4152553 View attachment 4152556 View attachment 4152559 View attachment 4152561
> and i know my leaves on my flowers are in rough shape hahhaah they are on week 11


10 days think its ok


----------



## cosmonautking (Jun 18, 2018)

but it honestly depends on how many you want to do. and twords your soil vs water question. get a ro system it will save your mind and back in both applications hahahah. i personally grow in coco. its easy neutral well draining and a source of nutrients in its own. i tried rdwc and i enjoyed it but in all it was more work than coco, nftg doesnt work in hydro and i dont get the results i got from nftg, from botanicare or advanced. and i felt i jostled the plants more often. and kind of like rodents it seems like problems slam on you out of no where vs creeping up. but im biased because i was intoxicated by microbial culture. and driven twords a cheaper way of things ( but harder to start) most hydro growers i know dont feel comfortable going on vacation for more than a day or two and they've been doing it for years. i use an infinity tray and sometimes it will stay peachy for a week. and sometimes in two days it smells funny. iv had mold try to grow on a clone.... if i didnt catch it it would have killed 30 clones hahahah with hydro, people put in peroxide and kill all the mycorrihzae they just spent 50 dollars on. or the 45 dollars you just spent on mammoth p. 
if you are doing something smaller than 4x4 sections id do nftg in coco. anything larger, id do botanicare or advanced nutrients in an automated system. if you peek at the bottom pic, i just use a 2x4 frame on some concrete blocks with poly stretched across the bottom and the 5 dollar wire shelves from home depot. and ill just hit the top with a sprinkler. but you could easily just add a res and pump with drip lines and do advanced or botanicare. and all you would have to do is hit the pump and empty the drain tray underneath.


----------



## cosmonautking (Jun 18, 2018)

ripley7711 said:


> 10 days think its ok


its great, leave it alone. and she'l love you
i always preach, there is love and there is smothering. respect the line. ( your good im just preaching some more hehe)


----------



## cosmonautking (Jun 18, 2018)

FirstTimeGrwrLngTmSmkr said:


> Strain~ Hindu Kush (Clone)
> Soil~ Big Rootz Soil
> Vegged only a short periods of time before flipping (rookie mistake)
> Flowering 28days
> ...


triching up super early, its gunna be dankkkkk. i wanna see some finished pics.


----------



## MasterGrower52VerZ (Jun 19, 2018)

Platinum Scout At Week 4


----------



## Javadog (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice write-up and grow Cosmo. Thank you for taking the time. :0)

P.S. Nice structure MG.


----------



## cdweiser (Jun 20, 2018)

this is my second run inside first one was a learning expierence that is for sure! but dont give up read read and read, round 2 I learned lighting is a major part of yield Nutrients at the proper time and PH will stop all growth. So I just finished week 3 of flowering.
1. Vegative growth: I used Miracle grow stand grow food and used a chemical called Super thrive. I let the plant Vegatate under a 600 watt MH light for 6 weeks I know time doesent matter was do to my topping and getting 1 plant as big as I could.
2: Switching to 12/12 First I gave it 1 does of 10.50.10 bloom food that during it growth spurt would create as many flower spots as Possible, and of course superthrive.
3: Flowering have switched to HPS 600 and have switched to Big Bud and Bud candy. the growth and smell at week 3 is crazy Plant health perfect a few leaves starting to yellow at bottom of plant which is normal. A few pics to show it at week 3 going into week 4.


----------



## pollen205 (Jun 21, 2018)

I use biotabs and my roots are big and strong so I cant put any more tablet in soil...if I dont want to damage roots...
So can I resolve half of the tablet in 2 l or 5 l water and then give it to plant that way ?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 2, 2018)

anybody run Recharge with Mega Crop? I'm switching over to MC, and am so used to running recharge, will I benefit from continued use?


----------



## MasterGrower52VerZ (Jul 2, 2018)

cool update week 7 lower bud


----------



## CarinaMarques (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys, have you tried for this the growing foam medium?, I've found that at tecnocultivo .es, do you know tecnocultivo?


----------



## ripley7711 (Jul 6, 2018)

cosmonautking said:


> its great, leave it alone. and she'l love you
> i always preach, there is love and there is smothering. respect the line. ( your good im just preaching some more hehe)


30 days old


----------



## GodfatherKCCO (Jul 16, 2018)

SOMEBEECH said:


> IMO,biggest mistake is not learning the plant,Im a plant listner.
> Wish i could do outside.NICE
> Beech


Ya that's kind of where I'm at. I'm gathering supplies but I'm going to watch and listen to my plants. Add in I've got a bonus. My mom has the greenest thumb I've ever seen and she makes her own fertilizer / nutes. Her tomato plants are AMAZING. I figure if her nutes will work on tomatoes they'll work just fine on my babies.


----------



## Zoysia714 (Jul 18, 2018)

Has anyone ever used aluminum sulfate to lower PH, if so how much and how often would you use it? Thanks.


----------



## MasterGrower52VerZ (Jul 18, 2018)

It depends are you lowering ph in water or trying to bring soil ph down


----------



## Zoysia714 (Jul 18, 2018)

Bring the soil down


----------



## Statton420 (Jul 20, 2018)

Medi-One 4-3-3 combined with Big Bud during flower. 

Slowly worked up to 15ml/gallon during veg and then bumped it up to 30ml/gallon during flower. I’m not 100% sure on the big bud as a buddy pre mixed a gallon of it for me and instructed me to use one cup per plant per week of flower. It’s been working out great. Currently in week 5.5 of flower.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Aug 18, 2018)

MasterGrower52VerZ said:


> cool update week 7 lower bud


What lights are you using?


----------



## nawlinz (Aug 29, 2018)

I just got some much info from this thread. I am so glad I stumbled into this site.... MUCH Thanks!!


----------



## Viking420 (Oct 2, 2018)

I havent got a clue when it comes to nutrients. So my last couple of grows, I've asked my mother. I dont know anyone that spends more time in the garden then her lol. Here is the "rutine".

Cactus/seedling soil in a small pot with some perlite for the first cup.
Potting soil w/pre added compost and perlite for the next pot. Feeding some bloodmeal from time to time.
Transplanting into 10 litre bucket. Mixing cow compost into potting soil with perlite. After flip. Feeding bone meal, compost tea and backstrap melasse every 3-4 watering. 

As I havent got a clue what im doing. Im careful and not use that much when i feed. Any tip to improve would be nice. Just as long as it pulls me in the direction of something organic . Im going to get the book "teaming with microbes" and the other 2 in that series. I hear thats a good read.


----------



## Zoysia714 (Oct 2, 2018)

I used Mixasoil with great results, this is week 5 of flower.


----------



## MooseViking (Oct 26, 2018)

Zoysia714 said:


> I used Mixasoil with great results, this is week 5 of flower.


Woah for results...I just hopped in here for some research and always like to work backwards..what a treat.

Look forward to lots of information, definitely looking for an easy/effective soil/feeding method that is not chem heavy and provides fat delicious clean buds!


----------



## conor c (Dec 13, 2018)

I usually just use bio bizz all mix bio grow and bio bizz bloom with some blackstrap molasses does me well


----------



## Zoysia714 (Dec 13, 2018)

I just used mixasoil and water.


----------



## conor c (Dec 13, 2018)

Nice what strain is that ?


----------



## Zoysia714 (Dec 14, 2018)

White widow


----------



## grower411 (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello friends,
I am fairly new and i just bought advanced nutrients Grow Micro Bloom

My question is how do I use these in soil, do I just use grow during vegatative stage or do I use both Grow and Micro and if so how?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Steelerdrew79 (Dec 14, 2018)

grower411 said:


> Hello friends,
> I am fairly new and i just bought advanced nutrients Grow Micro Bloom
> 
> My question is how do I use these in soil, do I just use grow during vegatative stage or do I use both Grow and Micro and if so how?
> ...


So Google the advanced nutrients 3 part series feeding chart it will give you a week by week feeding schedule. Dont give the full amount they list . If using a super soil like fox farm ocean forest do not feed at all for the first 3 weeks water only . Then start using the nutrients at 1/4 of the recommended feeding. I do feed . Feed then water only. After about a week bump up the nutrients to about half and stay at half un less u see that they need more bump up to 3/4 strength you should t need to go more than that. If you are using coco or something like that start the nutrition program right away. Dont be tempted to over do it less is more . I use emerald harvest 3part series I love it


----------



## conor c (Dec 14, 2018)

Zoysia714 said:


> White widow


First strain I ever grew lol


----------



## Tejashidrow (Dec 28, 2018)

Dr earth


----------



## Craigson (Jan 9, 2019)

Zoysia714 said:


> Has anyone ever used aluminum sulfate to lower PH, if so how much and how often would you use it? Thanks.


I tried aluminum sulfate to lower ph in soilless mix once and all plants died. Pretty sure aluminum is bad for cannabis and also you dont want aluminum in your plants.
Find dolomite lime instead


----------



## Oregonhwy101 (Jan 10, 2019)

Fox farms ocean forest
Cutting edge solutions
Full line


----------



## shaggydog365 (Jan 13, 2019)

I use green planet Medi one, and massive, and finisher.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 27, 2019)

raiderman said:


> fox farm happy frog/perlite mix ,fox farm nutes . date thing was off on cam.this was last grow.


Just noticed, your soil and nutes are what I bought. I hope to match your results, nice lollipops there dude.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Feb 7, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Just noticed, your soil and nutes are what I bought. I hope to match your results, nice lollipops there dude.


I'm also using the main three Foxfarm nutes (big grow/tiger bloom/big bloom), plus calmag and some dry roots organics soil toppings, coco/perlite/peat/wormcastings soil mix. Also use Orca microbes:
Current run:

Last run:


----------



## shaggydog365 (Feb 10, 2019)

Nice, monster plant. Looks like some great medicine. Great job


----------



## FlyoutZai (Jun 16, 2019)

So I just took over a bagseed plant because roommate couldn’t take care of it anymore
He said he never gave it nutrients just light/ water/ air circulation
On that first day (Friday) I switched her to a 12/12 cycle, 50-60% humidity with red and blue led lights at ~45w

Watered the plant so wrong that she dehydrated on day 5 (Tuesday) so he lollipopped her and showed me how to properly water her and also learned she needed more light... yikes! I was using the towel and water bowl format as a cheap humidifier but after reading a lot of online tips I decided to take it out and keep her at a range of 50-53%

Another friend (one time grower) said she looked better 2 days later but she’s still lacking nutrients so I bought the General Organics go box and a ph balance kit

Day 9 (Saturday) new light (viraspectra v300 300w) came in so I hooked it up and kept the 45w red and blue leds

Need advice on how or where to start with the GO box nutrients... please


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 16, 2019)

FlyoutZai said:


> So I just took over a bagseed plant because roommate couldn’t take care of it anymore
> He said he never gave it nutrients just light/ water/ air circulation
> On that first day (Friday) I switched her to a 12/12 cycle, 50-60% humidity with red and blue led lights at ~45w
> 
> ...


ur much better off posting this in the problems section for more views, along with pictures takin in a white light.


----------



## FlyoutZai (Jun 16, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> ur much better off posting this in the problems section for more views, along with pictures takin in a white light.


Thanks mate


----------



## flexy123 (Jun 16, 2019)

FlyoutZai said:


> Need advice on how or where to start with the GO box nutrients... please


Why don't you just google "General Organic Go Box Schedule"? It takes you 2 seconds and it comes up with a schedule where you can see what to give?

That being said, this just my opinion, 8 different nutrients and additives is fucking ridiculous. No wonder people are getting confused.

Since your plant seems to have nutrient deficiencies, getting organic nutrients was probably not the best idea...as it takes more time for organic nutrients to be available for the plants than with normal mineral nutrients.

Also..according to their instructions, you don't need to pH your water/nutrient solution. Not for organic and not when you grow in soil. Doesn't mean it would hurt anyway, eg. after you added everything check the pH of the solution and get to 6.5pH. (If you use tap water and it has a high pH, like in my case, this means only 5-6 drops pH down per liter. May be different for you).


----------



## flexy123 (Jun 16, 2019)

Just my general input for this thread:

I am using the old and "boring" standard GHE Flora trio (Grow, Bloom, Micro). Why? Because the ol' Flora trio has UNLIMITED shelf life, and when I get nutrients I usually have them for a looooong time. Otherwise Floranova Bloom (Floranova is probably the best **** you can grow your plants with, it's insane) only has like one year shelf life. So I used my Flora bottles I had here for 3 years already. (Since I used something else in the mean time). Otherwise I would probably get Floraduo. Floranova/Floraduo also automatically correct the pH down, which isn't the case with Flora.


----------



## Logan Burke (Jun 16, 2019)

flexy123 said:


> Why don't you just google "General Organic Go Box Schedule"? It takes you 2 seconds and it comes up with a schedule where you can see what to give?
> 
> That being said, this just my opinion, 8 different nutrients and additives is fucking ridiculous. No wonder people are getting confused.
> 
> ...


I think you answered your own question on why he doesn't just go with the general organics Go Box formula...lol.


----------



## FlyoutZai (Jun 16, 2019)

flexy123 said:


> Just my general input for this thread:
> 
> I am using the old and "boring" standard GHE Flora trio (Grow, Bloom, Micro). Why? Because the ol' Flora trio has UNLIMITED shelf life, and when I get nutrients I usually have them for a looooong time. Otherwise Floranova Bloom (Floranova is probably the best **** you can grow your plants with, it's insane) only has like one year shelf life. So I used my Flora bottles I had here for 3 years already. (Since I used something else in the mean time). Otherwise I would probably get Floraduo. Floranova/Floraduo also automatically correct the pH down, which isn't the case with Flora.



Gotcha yeah that’s exactly why I don’t want to solely rely on their chart and also I didn’t know what kind of reaction it would go from 0 nutrients to like 10 ml I wish I would’ve found this website when I went and bought things based off 1 person’s suggestion 
*eye roll*

I have found a few people swearing by this go box though so now I’m wondering if I start of with a quarter of what they recommend I won’t burn them with nutrients
Thanks y’all


----------



## FlyoutZai (Jun 16, 2019)

Here are some recent pics btw


----------



## Bourbon 2 (Jun 17, 2019)

Zoysia714 said:


> I just used mixasoil and water.


Your grow looks great! I use a hot soil and brew tea and apply once a week. I'm not sure I see any real benefits from using nutrients based on photos that are posted. Keep up the good grows 

Week 5 photo of flower


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 17, 2019)

Bourbon 2 said:


> Your grow looks great! I use a hot soil and brew tea and apply once a week. I'm not sure I see any real benefits from using nutrients based on photos that are posted. Keep up the good grows
> 
> Week 5 photo of flower


Nice plants. How big are those pots? They look bigger than my 15's I have now.


----------



## Bourbon 2 (Jun 17, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Nice plants. How big are those pots? They look bigger than my 15's I have now.


Black pots 5gal 
Gray air pots 7gal
M3 soil
Sweet Stash with worm castings and calmag, bloom builder (organic)


----------



## Bourbon 2 (Jun 17, 2019)

Bourbon 2 said:


> Black pots 5gal
> Gray air pots 7gal
> M3 soil
> Sweet Stash with worm castings and calmag, bloom builder (organic)


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 17, 2019)

Bourbon 2 said:


> Black pots 5gal
> Gray air pots 7gal
> M3 soil
> Sweet Stash with worm castings and calmag, bloom builder (organic)


Oh ok, now that I see the gallon jug, that puts it in more perspective for me. They're beautiful plants. I'm only using organics, and give em EWC tea also. I had 3-4 buckets going at once last round, so I decided to use a Rubbermaid tub instead for big batches this round.


----------



## Bourbon 2 (Jun 17, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Oh ok, now that I see the gallon jug, that puts it in more perspective for me. They're beautiful plants. I'm only using organics, and give em EWC tea also. I had 3-4 buckets going at once last round, so I decided to use a Rubbermaid tub instead for big batches this round.
> View attachment 4351418


Looks good and cool use of the totes. I use my old 7 gal beer brewing buckets. Regardless if its watering or adding tea I use 1.5 gal to the 7gal pots and 1 gallon to the 5gal pots. With the temps averaging 78 degrees and the airflow its every 3-4 days of application. I'd like to have 1 plant in the grow and add the expensive nutes as bench study to see any differences. I'm using a 3000k hlg 600 for flowering.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 17, 2019)

Bourbon 2 said:


> Looks good and cool use of the totes. I use my old 7 gal beer brewing buckets. Regardless if its watering or adding tea I use 1.5 gal to the 7gal pots and 1 gallon to the 5gal pots. With the temps averaging 78 degrees and the airflow its every 3-4 days of application. I'd like to have 1 plant in the grow and add the expensive nutes as bench study to see any differences. I'm using a 3000k hlg 600 for flowering.


Ya those taller brewing buckets are great. I was using reg 5 gals. I do have 1 of the homebrew buckets from a few years back, but didn't want to use it in case I decide to brew some beer again. I actually am using the long handled aerator from my brew kit as a stir stick though.


----------



## Bourbon 2 (Jun 17, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya those taller brewing buckets are great. I was using reg 5 gals. I do have 1 of the homebrew buckets from a few years back, but didn't want to use it in case I decide to brew some beer again. I actually am using the long handled aerator from my brew kit as a stir stick though.
> View attachment 4351455


How many air stones do you use to get your tea brewed in one of the totes? I'm finding it a challenge to clean the stones after brewing.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 17, 2019)

Bourbon 2 said:


> How many air stones do you use to get your tea brewed in one of the totes? I'm finding it a challenge to clean the stones after brewing.


I use 6 in the tote. And for cleaning, I just rinse and soak em in hot water in a pitcher, changing the water until it's pretty clear. Then I scrub em a little with a blue scrubby side of a sponge and sit em on some paper towel in the bottom of the pitcher to absorb moisture. I bought the ones from the hydro shop so they clean up easier. I also boil em if I want to really clean them, but only if they look they're not working as well. And a side note about the tub, I also marked it with a Sharpie so I have gallon markers to make it easier. Here's a few pics to help.


----------



## Bourbon 2 (Jun 18, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I use 6 in the tote. And for cleaning, I just rinse and soak em in hot water in a pitcher, changing the water until it's pretty clear. Then I scrub em a little with a blue scrubby side of a sponge and sit em on some paper towel in the bottom of the pitcher to absorb moisture. I bought the ones from the hydro shop so they clean up easier. I also boil em if I want to really clean them, but only if they look they're not working as well. And a side note about the tub, I also marked it with a Sharpie so I have gallon markers to make it easier. Here's a few pics to help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RealGeezalio93 (Jul 1, 2019)

Are these considered organic nutrients??

*General Hydroponics Flora Grow, Bloom, Micro Combo Fertilizer set*

*Fox Farm Trio (grow big, tiger bloom)

???*


----------



## Veronavb (Jul 9, 2019)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.
> 
> Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
> and pics of results.
> ...


House n garden soil, hydro is fine im sure aqua better. Silica dutchmaster, rock boost for initiator n resin for booster, eco amino for amino acids. Seaweed eco 16%potasium, liquid lead from grow hard as a flush or advanced flush products are good. Heavy wieght is also good as bloom booster. Go go juice probiotic. . These are not all used together but just keep ure ec at 1.2/4 max in veg then go back to the e.c from week 3 in veg as week 1 in flower. So usually 1.2 if week 4 is 1.4. So stay at till you peak it 1.8ec max then flush oh yeah worm juice snd compost teas can cut alot of this with admendments as. Blood n bone, gypsum, barley crushed worms, neem meal, zeolite,


----------



## Veronavb (Jul 9, 2019)

333maxwell said:


> Nuthin fancy for me.. this is pretty representative for my norm of late using CFL and Miracle Grow 'All Purpose' from start to end. Only other thing I have in my bag of tricks is a simple PH litmus test, alcohol and h20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mircle grows only down side is what it does to the soil?? Not hating. learning..


----------



## 710slickxx (Jul 23, 2019)

Hey guys, i just grabbed a big block of pete moss and a big bag of perlite, was wondering if i should....

Do 50/50 pete / perlite for the mix...

And for the nutes...

Just keep using mega crop, or amend the mix,
Or both... lol. Any input is welcome, ty!


----------



## Veronavb (Jul 27, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Hey guys, i just grabbed a big block of pete moss and a big bag of perlite, was wondering if i should....
> 
> Do 50/50 pete / perlite for the mix...
> 
> ...


Hey big fella what a do. Haha. If you wanna run hydro yes 70/30 perlight to moss


----------



## Veronavb (Jul 27, 2019)

Now go get yourself a 2 part veg and bloom, id get 4 part if u want. Just a base. Then ull need some supplement. Silica, amino acids, enzymes, probiotic/ and or as well as microbes, flower intiator, bloom, flushing product


----------



## Veronavb (Jul 27, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Hey guys, i just grabbed a big block of pete moss and a big bag of perlite, was wondering if i should....
> 
> Do 50/50 pete / perlite for the mix...
> 
> ...


----------



## Veronavb (Jul 28, 2019)

Veronavb said:


> Mircle grows only down side is what it does to the soil?? Not hating. learning..


Hey it looks good if u sant basic get the medi one its a 1 part nutrient from start to finish


----------



## Veronavb (Jul 28, 2019)

Veronavb said:


> Mircle grows only down side is what it does to the soil?? Not hating. learning..


Im only thinking about your heslth using a flush can really changd your end product as well as using enzymes as they play a part in making objects if u read up how important they are in enviroment and life


----------



## JasonKi (Aug 1, 2019)

The right fertilizer can make a huge difference. For the first-time grower, it can be a truly daunting. With so many options to choose from that range from hydroponic to organic nutrients, new growers can quickly get overwhelmed.


----------



## RuStonedYet (Aug 1, 2019)

I use the FF Trio in Coco but I am shifting to peat moss because of issues with nutes and stuff....Love FF for all my plants...


----------



## Powertech (Aug 5, 2019)

Black gold soil (clean slate) Using Grow More 30-10-10, botanicare cal mag, pro-teKt, pH between 6.2 and 6.6, run off always 6.6 no matter what goes in (weird). Could use advice for flower which is soon. Last water was a no nute water so perfect timing. Strain is (Super Chunk x GSC) x yet to find out. One pic of day I got her, with every imaginable thing wrong from mites to being root bound in a tiny pot, to having to reveg because was in flower (must have been inside with no light for a bit before I got her).

So....flower nutes for a beginner?


----------



## Stoned Gentleman07 (Aug 9, 2019)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.
> 
> Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
> and pics of results.
> ...


 Hey Guys! So ive had my babies planted for a little over 2 weeks now! Everything has been going great! Plants were looking good! But just recently over the past day or so ive realized my leaves are dropping very low on some Of my plants! So im a little worried and wondering if anyone here can point me in the right direction! Im growing them in organic soil


----------



## Powertech (Aug 9, 2019)

Stoned Gentleman07 said:


> Hey Guys! So ive had my babies planted for a little over 2 weeks now! Everything has been going great! Plants were looking good! But just recently over the past day or so ive realized my leaves are dropping very low on some Of my plants! So im a little worried and wondering if anyone here can point me in the right direction! Im growing them in organic soil


I’m pretty new but looks like overwatering to me, please don’t do anything based on my opinion lol. Would be a good guess though if you are new as well.


----------



## Stoned Gentleman07 (Aug 9, 2019)

Powertech said:


> I’m pretty new but looks like overwatering to me, please don’t do anything based on my opinion lol. Would be a good guess though if you are new as well.


 You werent far off! I found out I had my humidity was too high! So yeah too much water! I appreciate the help!


----------



## TheAmuck (Sep 3, 2019)

Anybody on here use botanicare pure blend pro as base nutes


----------



## guitarest99 (Dec 1, 2019)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.
> 
> Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
> and pics of results.
> ...





SOMEBEECH said:


> *Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.
> 
> Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
> and pics of results.
> ...





SOMEBEECH said:


> *Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.
> 
> Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
> and pics of results.
> ...


Question??? Hi I'm growing down under...ordered 15 reg seeds, hash bomb, Old Skool, have 4 seedlings in coco coir one week old using Hy-Gen nutes from Tasmania. 15ml of A+B+10ml of Budlink-Silica under 400watt HPS and a dual spectrum 125watt CFL. I also have a six hole DWC shoebox shaped with Net cup's and sponges+air stone and pump 4 gallon resoveir with tiny sponges it doesn't look like it could produce or withstand a good plant but am curious and will try cloning in the DWC system if I can. I still have another 5 I hope will be successful but just being patient atm and letting them do their thing. Any help or questions welcomed
D.J


----------



## F80M4 (Dec 16, 2019)

Get some clonex solution. Shits amazing for cuts and for the first bit into veg


----------



## polishpollack (Jan 3, 2020)

amended super soil charge packs, follow the directions. get yours here.


https://subcoolssoil.com/shop/


----------



## ToneOZ (Jan 6, 2020)

Dynagrow foliage all the way thru, master kush and white widow, varying PPM.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Jan 10, 2020)

polishpollack said:


> amended super soil charge packs, follow the directions. get yours here.
> 
> 
> https://subcoolssoil.com/shop/


Not only is it a crap product, it's an incomplete product. Subcools method is a great way to waste money on too many N inputs and create a nice ammonia pile.


----------



## polishpollack (Jan 10, 2020)

Maybe you haven't seen his grows.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Jan 11, 2020)

polishpollack said:


> Maybe you haven't seen his grows.


I've seen the effects of climate change. Fertilize responsibly.


----------



## polishpollack (Jan 11, 2020)

Strange response. Were you high when you wrote that? I was referring to just his grow only, not global effects.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Jan 12, 2020)

polishpollack said:


> Strange response. Were you high when you wrote that? I was referring to just his grow only, not global effects.


Of course I was high! And yes I've seen his grows, I am not impressed lol. Lots of people grow great weed, usually while using less fertilizers.


----------



## polishpollack (Jan 12, 2020)

Maybe so, but the idea is that the amended soil (aka super soil) idea will mimic nature. You can't screw that up unless you try. Not impressed with subcool's grows, huh? Another strange response. His plants were the shit until he got busted (again).


----------



## blastinbob (Jan 19, 2020)

Nectar for the gods Greek Regimen Bio Ag Ful power and 2 forms of tea one for Veg one for Flower


----------



## Rasta Roy (Jan 20, 2020)

polishpollack said:


> Maybe so, but the idea is that the amended soil (aka super soil) idea will mimic nature. You can't screw that up unless you try. Not impressed with subcool's grows, huh? Another strange response. His plants were the shit until he got busted (again).


Nature doesn't use that much unnecessary high N inputs. Or feed from the bottom...me and him argued about it and he claimed mimicking nature wasn't his goal. Lots of people have plants that are the shit man, when you've been around it long enough it becomes less impressive and more the least that you expect. That are lots of better soil mixes than subcools and a lot cheaper ways to reamend your soil. Down to Earth's organic soil blends or any organic all purpose fertilizer meal blend you find at home depot will do just as good a job mixed into plain peat moss and perlite as subcools outrageously long components list where over 30% of the components are useless by planting time. I know I sound like a hater to you but this guy has been spreading misinformation for a long time.


----------



## smokin away (Jan 21, 2020)

grassy007 said:


> Alaska fish oil quart (5-1-1) was only $5.99 at Home Depot, so I bought it. I'm slowly going with other makers of liquid fertilizers that maybe offer more micro nutrients. 5-1-1 isn't bad for veg growth, I suppose.


I keep coming back for this in veg. It's organic, cheap and it works. 


Braman said:


> I have read that i need to feed Mg and it is located in Epsom salt. What is that? Where can I find Mg more?


Epsom Salt is available in the pharmacy. They also sell one in gardening section in larger quantity. It can be added 1Tbs/gal or a spoonful in the bottom of a soil pot. Great stuff.


----------



## Wizard of Nozs (Jan 23, 2020)

A properly made medium with amendments, worms and top cover only gets better after every grow. You should be able to use a 20 gallon pot for a couple years or much longer if amended correctly the first time. Its a living environment that provides everything needed. Works great in soiless mediums too alowing for flood tables without worrying aboutoverwatering, Increasing oxygen where is needed. Some people see no till as the lazy method where you dont have to worry about phing your water or using nutes, but it can also grow some award winning bud as well.


----------



## polishpollack (Jan 23, 2020)

I agree his soil is hot, but he didn't design it. It's the Vic supersoil that Vic broadcast on Overgrow many years ago. Sub had problems bottle feeding, so he tried Vic's, then made his own amendments over time. I think he could reuse it easily enough, but he's never tried as far as I know. He was thinking about doing that right before he got busted. I suspect he'll never be able to grow again.


----------



## 780grow (Jan 24, 2020)

MEGA CROP.....1 part mix, super easy.
You can add supplements to it if you want but meant for veg-bloom.
Have seen great results from even just using mega crop alone.


----------



## Wizard of Nozs (Jan 24, 2020)

Mega crop is good, but the ingredients are also readily available much cheaper. In fact, if you're making your own medium and do it correctly, Everything that's in mega crop should already be in your medium. Spending 80 bucks for it puts a bitter taste in my mouth when I usually get all of that for about 35 bucks in a three year supply. If you happen to have the benefit of a testing facility nearby, I'd suggest making a medium with this and then making one with amendments normally used and then have both mediums tested. It's about 20 dollars per test so not that bad.


----------



## Hash Hound (Mar 9, 2020)

I've been using DrEarth powdered organics, mainly Bud and Bloom with great success for years. 
I recently learned they are screwing the local garden centers that used sell it exclusively by letting Depot and Low sell, who of course sell it cheaper. 
I've also used Roots liquids and powders with good results. The powdered line "Uprising" says they do the work of building a Super Soil for you.

I recently came across Agricolas 4-8-4 mineral mix and my plants are loving it. I haven't had one bad leaf yet on four plants. 
fed only water and tea 2x

Skywalker OG




OG Kush


----------



## Powertech (Mar 10, 2020)

Hash Hound said:


> I've been using DrEarth powdered organics, mainly Bud and Bloom with great success for years.
> I recently learned they are screwing the local garden centers that used sell it exclusively by letting Depot and Low sell, who of course sell it cheaper.


You getting it for Home Depot or Lowes now?


----------



## Hash Hound (Mar 10, 2020)

Powertech said:


> You getting it for Home Depot or Lowes now?


neither, they are too seasonal carrying it or are out of the Bud and Bloom. I ordered it from Amaz.., saves me $10 in gas too!
The local garden center owner was pissed, so he stopped carrying the line.

This is the previous grow OG Kush first time using the Agricolas


----------



## TimBar (Mar 11, 2020)

I like it - Damn FoxFarm dry creates so many gnats...I know the soil needs to dry out....So the damn gnats can eat some dry shit off the soil...must be loaded with eggs...organic is worth it but hard because of the delay in usable plant nutrients.


----------



## Hash Hound (Mar 11, 2020)

TimBar said:


> I like it - Damn FoxFarm dry creates so many gnats...I know the soil needs to dry out....So the damn gnats can eat some dry shit off the soil...must be loaded with eggs...organic is worth it but hard because of the delay in usable plant nutrients.


I respectfully disagree.....I've never heard of dry nutes being gnat food top dressed or amended in, and I've read the soil top needs to dry out to deter the gnats. I use Growstone Gnat Block and yellow traps and have minimum gnat issues.
Cooking soil makes the some of the dry nutes available, and some are readily available, and liquid organics would be available right away wouldn't they.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 13, 2020)

TimBar said:


> I like it - Damn FoxFarm dry creates so many gnats...I know the soil needs to dry out....So the damn gnats can eat some dry shit off the soil...must be loaded with eggs...organic is worth it but hard because of the delay in usable plant nutrients.


So the fox farms had gnat eggs? Ocean forest? I had a bad case last round could not figure out where they came from. Thought it was from leaving some bags in the shed?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 13, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> So the fox farms had gnat eggs? Ocean forest? I had a bad case last round could not figure out where they came from. Thought it was from leaving some bags in the shed?


I would think they all do. But I’ve only used two kinds. FFOF and Nature’s care both had gnats. Just figured it was part of organic growing. Is there something safe to kill them with that won’t mess up the plant? I’ve used Neem but I wasn’t impressed with the results.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 13, 2020)

Hydrogen peroxide 1 32oz bottle and a gallon plus of water with a deck sprayer and yellow stickies had the best result. Their life cycle of larvae is 3-7 days and the peroxide kills the larvae. I would spray every 5 days. I think if i was able to dunk the buckets i would have killed them all in three treatments but my 5 gallon fabrics are too big.



Fungus gnats


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Mar 13, 2020)

My dirt.... I mix half and half of each and add some perlite for flavor. 


This is the only fertilizer i use, once at start of flower and once in the middle of flower. 


And these are my results.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Mar 23, 2020)

Are those purple ones grape Og?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 23, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> My dirt.... I mix half and half of each and add some perlite for flavor.
> View attachment 4503382
> 
> This is the only fertilizer i use, once at start of flower and once in the middle of flower.
> ...


What is the Sativa in the back?


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Mar 23, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> What is the Sativa in the back?


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Mar 24, 2020)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Are those purple ones grape Og?


Its called "smoothie" from fast buds there is only a little bit of purple on the sugar leafs I'll try to get a trimmed picture of it up its 95% green. Really nice looking bud.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Mar 24, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Its called "smoothie" from fast buds there is only a little bit of purple on the sugar leafs I'll try to get a trimmed picture of it up its 95% green. Really nice looking bud.


Looks identical to the grape I was growing. Looks delicious


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 24, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> View attachment 4512126


Proper grow sir


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 24, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> View attachment 4512126


Are the pineapple express plants the same from clone or individual from seed.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Mar 24, 2020)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Are the pineapple express plants the same from clone or individual from seed.


Seed grow, all auto flowers. One came out short and one was crazy tall both smell very similar but structure is at opposite ends of the spectrum... Im happiest with the gelato smoothie and lemon ak. Blue dream always has a place in my heart but its lacking compared to the top 3. The zkittles and pineapple can fuck off.


----------



## TimBar (Mar 25, 2020)

Sometimes I have plants that grow stout and I know it is an excess of something. I guess it must be a combination of smaller pot and higher P or K 

Sannies seeds suck for me - 15 seeds and 13 rot in the soil after cracking...weakest seeds I have ever bought. Ad the soil is not hot...


----------



## edyah (Apr 7, 2020)

333maxwell said:


> Nuthin fancy for me.. this is pretty representative for my norm of late using CFL and Miracle Grow 'All Purpose' from start to end. Only other thing I have in my bag of tricks is a simple PH litmus test, alcohol and h20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont have to justify using MG. It's just as good as any other. Only problem is that MG goes against group think. It's wrongthink.


----------



## CikaBika (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm trying bio bizz for first time.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Apr 7, 2020)

CikaBika said:


> I'm trying bio bizz for first time.


I’ve just bought two 50l bags of all mix and thought I’d have a look here for anyone else using these I’m Gna run they’re recommended nutes and schedule with them tho


----------



## CikaBika (Apr 7, 2020)

Liamp1603 said:


> I’ve just bought two 50l bags of all mix and thought I’d have a look here for anyone else using these I’m Gna run they’re recommended nutes and schedule with them tho


I have little different schedule..



So far I dont have any complaints..
I'm using starter pack ...


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Apr 8, 2020)

Nice Nuggs said:


> Advanced Nutrients Conneiseur at 50-75% recommended dose. Adding B52, CarboLoad, Roots Accelerator (H&G) and Big Bud. Only using these at half to 75% of what they recommend and loving the results. Curious what other Advanced users are doing..
> Will try to get a pic up later - only in week 3 here..


Use big bud at 100% for sure buddy, all additives should be used max strength to get the most out of them especially big bud weeks 2 n 3


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Apr 8, 2020)

I’m using advanced nutrients micro grow bloom rn @5ml mic 5ml grow 6ml bloom and 8ml of voodoo per gallon, start up the big bud in 4 days .. day 3 flower .i got a jug of bc plant products monster blaster 0-52-31 mixed very lightly for “top ups and sumtimes use it on non feed days.. it’s just a backup reserve only got a couple liters of it on deck at a time. Also I have to put 5ml a gallon of cal-max using distilled n filtered water with 0ppm start so.. I sumtimes put less calmag and a teaspoon of Epsom salt, my gorilla zkittlez likes Epsom most of the time I guess


----------



## KK26 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi all,

Just made a post regarding a different brand of nutrient that I am very pleased with......its Buddas Tree Organicus 99% all in one. Grow and Bloom all in one bottle.

I am not a new grower and have tried countless different brands from around the world but mid-way through my second consecutive grow with just Organicus 99% at 50% the minimum stated dosage (only 1ml per ltr for me) and I am very pleased.

Not so many reviews about Organicus 99% at all despite it being available for a fair few years but I can certainly vouch for its performance.


----------



## RolledUhhp (May 2, 2020)

I'm gonna have to check this out. I went with Jungle Juice. Tried and true until I get my game right. 


I bubbled some tea out of fruits/veggies I had on hand, so I haven't run any with just JJ as of yet, but I'll be sure to set one aside from the next batch and compare JJ to JJ+Tea.


----------



## MelanieLovesCookies (May 15, 2020)

Out of curiosity, when you use 1/10 of the recommended dosages for your nutes will that have any effect in improving plants or too marginal to have any effect?


----------



## RolledUhhp (May 20, 2020)

I've always heard to start off at 1/2 strength and work them up. Why would you cut it back to 1/10? That might be good enough to help them bounce back from a deficiency, but I don't know if it'd have any noticeable effect on healthy plants. Maybe perk em up a bit.


----------



## GrowerHockeyDad (May 21, 2020)

alusash said:


> Organic baby.
> Worm castings and volcanic dust for veg
> Bat guano, sea bird guano, chicken guano and mollasas for flower.
> 
> ...


I'm doing my first indoor grow now. Im using 5 gallon pails and they are half sheep shit, 1/4 organic multiblend soil mix and 1/4 top soil. 3x3 tent with a 1500w led. I have no idea how they will turn out lol I'm only doing this because I had big success last year with outdoors in the same pails last year and they only one I experimented with the sheep shit is the only one that was vibrant green right to harvest lol. The sheep shit I feel pretty much covers all the essential nutrients. I only water them with creek water from the backyard. 

The smaller one is a canuk ak x critical fast auto just starting its 3rd week yesterday. 

The taller one is a gorilla glue reg seed. Shes in her 4th week of veg. Shes tied down at the base on the stock and has been topped once.


----------



## JoeyAfros (May 25, 2020)

After a few years of experimenting I've settled on throwing away all bottled nutrients. 1 month before i grow I combine: 1/3 coco, 1/3 perlite, 1/3 worm castings, 1 bag of super soil amendments. Let sit for once a month. Only ever use PH balanced water after that. Never have nute issues.


----------



## woodsyn2o (May 28, 2020)

make my own soil with compost, perlite,promix, blood meal,crab meal, fish bone meal,




bat guano, Langbeinite ,lime


----------



## Secret_garden (May 30, 2020)

This is interesting Cause I’m finding as I grow more I wanna use less bottled Nutes fuckin grow room looks like a lab I’m cookin up shit in. This last grow i started with the flora line as I usually do When flipped to flower so almost a month now I haven’t been doing the Nutes. Or when I do it’s just the flora bloom 15 mls per gal of ph water. I would like to know a good easy soil recipe mix up some my own. (Usually just use pitting mix cause there’s so much nitro works well for veg)


----------



## Secret_garden (May 30, 2020)

JoeyAfros said:


> After a few years of experimenting I've settled on throwing away all bottled nutrients. 1 month before i grow I combine: 1/3 coco, 1/3 perlite, 1/3 worm castings, 1 bag of super soil amendments. Let sit for once a month. Only ever use PH balanced water after that. Never have nute issues.


just wondering what the super soil amendments are? I’ve seen you post in threads on here im wondering what your buds/ plants look like by harvest With that medium.


----------



## Dabbie McDoob (Jun 2, 2020)

Organic all the way:

Vegetative Phase (5 Gal Smart Pots):
Pro-mix Organic 1.5 cubic yds
Pro-mix HP - 1.5 cub yds
5kg - Gaia Green Bloom
Sea Kelp and crushed ocean compost

Ph Stablizers
Dolomite Lime pellets
Azomite
Glacial Rock dust

Bloom Phase
Gaia Green Bloom - 1TBSP per Gal every 2 weeks

Compost tea (All phases)
Blackstrap Organic Molasses (Unsulphinated)
Earth Worm Castings
Sea Kelp Extract

This is the typical result.

1


----------



## Secret_garden (Jun 2, 2020)

Sounds pretty good, plant looks good healthy, how long does that have left. Like to see pic end result


----------



## Secret_garden (Jun 2, 2020)

JoeyAfros said:


> After a few years of experimenting I've settled on throwing away all bottled nutrients. 1 month before i grow I combine: 1/3 coco, 1/3 perlite, 1/3 worm castings, 1 bag of super soil amendments. Let sit for once a month. Only ever use PH balanced water after that. Never have nute issues.


What are the super soil amendments ? I like your recipe simple just need to figure out what these amendments are


----------



## TheShortAnswer (Jun 5, 2020)

*Three 30 gallon pots and one 25 gallon pot
Base Soil*
*5 bags 2 cubic feet – Coast of Maine Castine Blend Organic Raised Bed Mix
Total - 10 cubic feet

Compost
2 bag 1cf – Worm castings
2 bag 1cf – Coast of Maine Lobster Compost
Total - 4 cubic feet

Aeration
1 bag 2 cf – PittMoss Prime (no amendments added)
1 bag 1cf – Rice Hulls (replaces perlite)
Total - 3 cubic feet

Amendments
1 bag 2.5lbs - Neem and Karanja Mixed 50/50 (use all)
1 bag 13lbs – Oyster Flour (use 3 lbs.)
1 bag 4lbs - Premium Insect Frass (use 3 lbs.)
1 bag 3lbs - Kelp Meal (use all)
1 bag 4lbs - Glacial Rock Dust - GAIA GREEN (use 2 to 3 lbs.)

Water once/twice per week: use as directed 
1 bag 1lb - recycle-Sil Natural Silica 
1 bag 100g - BioAg TM-7 *
*1 bag 1 lb – Thrive.N*
*When plants first go into pots I start at 20% dosage and increase as plants get larger.*

*Flower: use as directed 
1 bag 1lb BuildABloom *


----------



## Peanut420 (Jun 7, 2020)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.
> 
> Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
> and pics of results.
> ...


I use fox farm nutrients big grow big bloom and tiger bloom .i also use norwegian kelp extract...i am kinda of a noob..have always grown in the veg but never got to flower due to something always happening..this time i am in week 8 of a unknown sativa dominant and using fox farms newts and a 600w led light I have from y grow and I have alot of bud on her


----------



## TheShortAnswer (Jun 7, 2020)

Here are my plants as of 6/7 ... Humboldt Dream, Mataro Blue, Blueberry, Pineapple Upside Down Cake, and GSC.


----------



## speedwell68 (Jun 8, 2020)

After many years of pissing around with expensive nutes and grow mediums. I use regular a regular peat moss/ compost mix from the garden centre. Add a handful of vermiculite and and a dash of Microrrhyiza to each pot. I pot up twice adding fresh compost each time. They get water up until week 5 of bloom and then they get a regular tomato feed at 50% strength until the end.


----------



## JoeyAfros (Jun 17, 2020)

Secret_garden said:


> just wondering what the super soil amendments are? I’ve seen you post in threads on here im wondering what your buds/ plants look like by harvest With that medium.


i use a local product called 'Dr Greenthumbs Super Soil Nutrient Kit - 2KG '

each country will have a similar product. I also add mycorrhiza


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jun 20, 2020)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.
> 
> Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
> and pics of results.
> ...


Humboldt and Advanced Nutrients are the only 2 i will use


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jun 20, 2020)

speedwell68 said:


> After many years of pissing around with expensive nutes and grow mediums. I use regular a regular peat moss/ compost mix from the garden centre. Add a handful of vermiculite and and a dash of Microrrhyiza to each pot. I pot up twice adding fresh compost each time. They get water up until week 5 of bloom and then they get a regular tomato feed at 50% strength until the end.


How is your ph with peat? I chose coco over it because of the ph of peat.


----------



## Humboldtcalikidd (Jun 23, 2020)

Pro mix hp
Ffof
Guano
Perlite
5gallon bags
Advanced nutrients ph perfect part a and b 
Big bud
Bud candy
Sensizyme
Voodoo juice 
Flawless finish
Always at 50% anymore and you get burn.


----------



## speedwell68 (Jun 24, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> How is your ph with peat? I chose coco over it because of the ph of peat.


I have no idea. I haven't measure PH since I gave up with hydro 15 years ago. They grow real nice.


----------



## pop22 (Aug 1, 2020)

Mosquito dunks are safer for your plants than H2O2. They contain a bacteria that kills the gnats. Safe and effective. 




ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Hydrogen peroxide 1 32oz bottle and a gallon plus of water with a deck sprayer and yellow stickies had the best result. Their life cycle of larvae is 3-7 days and the peroxide kills the larvae. I would spray every 5 days. I think if i was able to dunk the buckets i would have killed them all in three treatments but my 5 gallon fabrics are too big.
> 
> 
> 
> Fungus gnats


----------



## NukaKola (Aug 2, 2020)

Humboldtcalikidd said:


> Pro mix hp
> Ffof
> Guano
> Perlite
> ...


Why a mix of Organic and Synthetic salt based nutrients? Might as well go full organic or full synthetic.


----------



## mangotangerino (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello guys, can I use canna terra (synthetic) nutes with store-bought soil with mycorrhizae mixed with perlite? Or should I just stick with biobizz? Will the canna nutes kill the bacteria in soil? What would be better?


----------



## conor c (Aug 9, 2020)

mangotangerino said:


> Hello guys, can I use canna terra (synthetic) nutes with store-bought soil with mycorrhizae mixed with perlite? Or should I just stick with biobizz? Will the canna nutes kill the bacteria in soil? What would be better?


Id say in excess yes people do have good results mixing synth and organics but its finding the right balance id reckon be tricky idk i just use bio bizz personally


----------



## polishpollack (Aug 9, 2020)

I think synthetic nutrients tend to be on hot side. tread lightly.


----------



## Growbossyeg (Aug 11, 2020)

I love Remo nutrient personally.. Super easy to use.. I run the full-line, same dilution rate for each product. Equal parts of everything.. I don't pay attention to the feed chart amounts however. I just go by ppm's... In veg I'm anywhere from 500-1000 ppm and Flower anywhere from 600-1200 ppm.. I just read my runoff.. If it ever runs out 200 ppm higher then what went in I'll back my ppm's off a bit for a couple feeds. 

Check out my insta @Growbossyeg for more pics!!!


----------



## Humboldtcalikidd (Aug 12, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Why a mix of Organic and Synthetic salt based nutrients? Might as well go full organic or full synthetic.


I use very little of what I listed. And not all the time just nice to have. Nothing better than water


----------



## rahat (Aug 13, 2020)

Growbossyeg said:


> I love Remo nutrient personally.. Super easy to use.. I run the full-line, same dilution rate for each product. Equal parts of everything.. I don't pay attention to the feed chart amounts however. I just go by ppm's... In veg I'm anywhere from 500-1000 ppm and Flower anywhere from 600-1200 ppm.. I just read my runoff.. If it ever runs out 200 ppm higher then what went in I'll back my ppm's off a bit for a couple feeds.
> 
> Check out my insta @Growbossyeg for more pics!!!
> 
> View attachment 4650857View attachment 4650858View attachment 4650859View attachment 4650860View attachment 4650862View attachment 4650863View attachment 4650864View attachment 4650865View attachment 4650866View attachment 4650867


Hi , is this nute burn on the tips?


----------



## Humboldtcalikidd (Aug 13, 2020)

rahat said:


> Hi , is this nute burn on the tips?


Yes


----------



## Growbossyeg (Aug 13, 2020)

rahat said:


> Hi , is this nute burn on the tips?


Yep. A tiny bit.. Its tough growing 12 strains together on the same feed but as long as you back off your nutes when you see the tips burn slightly you shouldn't run into any problems... If I was monocropping every leaf would be perfect.. 

Also keep in mind these plants are fading at the end of their life cycle, so leaf discoloration is expected but yes a few plants were slightly over fed throughout the grow..


----------



## rahat (Aug 13, 2020)

Growbossyeg said:


> Yep. A tiny bit.. Its tough growing 12 strains together on the same feed but as long as you back off your nutes when you see the tips burn slightly you shouldn't run into any problems... If I was monocropping every leaf would be perfect..
> 
> Also keep in mind these plants are fading at the end of their life cycle, so leaf discoloration is expected but yes a few plants were slightly over fed throughout the grow..


thank you for clarifying! 

i’m about to dive into my first indoor grow, hence me asking so bluntly... apologies 

the flowers are lookers, nice work!


----------



## Humboldtcalikidd (Aug 13, 2020)

Just remember there is a million things that can go wrong and looks like you got the idea! Good job


----------



## Arthur Digby Sellers (Aug 16, 2020)

Anyone ever used/using Cutting Edge Solutions nutrients?

Experiences? Good? Bad?


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Aug 21, 2020)

I settled on coco loco mix with dry ammendments top dress. I also like the marine cuisine to kick things off. Rev's TLO book has a few dry blend recipes that work very well. Only thing in a bottle I use is the general organics cal-mag and some fish/seaweed. Having some of the best results with the top dress dry blends.


----------



## TraeNOK (Aug 26, 2020)

late late to the party, Down to earth organic boxed fertilizers. Custom living soil. amended with bio live- acid mix, neem meal, azomite, pumice, green sand, bio fish. rose and flower mix in flower.. i consistently keep a top layer of green sand for pest control (fungus gnats). I have an aquarium that i use to water, and mix with nutrients. I use my martyr fish to plant in my soil. For mykos and benes Im using Xtreme Gardening azos and mykos, along with the calcarb foliar spray. RealGrowers recharge booster 1 x biweekly. Cirtrus mix for soil drench bi weekly for ipm. Dr zymes for 1x weekly ipm foliar spray. Cover crop alfalfa, clover, crimson clover, Chrysanthemums, mint. Growing in living soil topped with an organic base mix in 5 gal pots x 4, 2 x 10 gal pots with 1 gal starter pot sitting on top with bottom cut out giving 11 total gallons. Topped with hydroclay and biochar.


----------



## TraeNOK (Aug 26, 2020)

Arthur Digby Sellers said:


> Anyone ever used/using Cutting Edge Solutions nutrients?
> 
> Experiences? Good? Bad?


i have, i love them for salt based nutes.. great quality. becareful with the sugaree and sourdee, heavy flavorers, major flush multiple times required.. other than that, solid arse product


----------



## Bourbon 2 (Aug 28, 2020)

TraeNOK said:


> late late to the party, Down to earth organic boxed fertilizers. Custom living soil. amended with bio live- acid mix, neem meal, azomite, pumice, green sand, bio fish. rose and flower mix in flower.. i consistently keep a top layer of green sand for pest control (fungus gnats). I have an aquarium that i use to water, and mix with nutrients. I use my martyr fish to plant in my soil. For mykos and benes Im using Xtreme Gardening azos and mykos, along with the calcarb foliar spray. RealGrowers recharge booster 1 x biweekly. Cirtrus mix for soil drench bi weekly for ipm. Dr zymes for 1x weekly ipm foliar spray. Cover crop alfalfa, clover, crimson clover, Chrysanthemums, mint. Growing in living soil topped with an organic base mix in 5 gal pots x 4, 2 x 10 gal pots with 1 gal starter pot sitting on top with bottom cut out giving 11 total gallons. Topped with hydroclay and biochar.


Simple swamp soil, fish poop/emulsion and Down to Earth feedings, nothing fancy here...


----------



## TraeNOK (Aug 28, 2020)

Bourbon 2 said:


> Simple swamp soil, fish poop/emulsion and Down to Earth feedings, nothing fancy here...


Yesssir. Im digging it. Organics organics organics. Fish shit and down to earth nutes <3


----------



## $licc Ricc (Sep 2, 2020)

DTE, great white, mykos and azos, coconut water, corn seed sprout tea, guanos, EWC, and WOOOOORRRRRMMMSSSSS. FEED YOUR WORMS AND YOUR SOIL NOT YOUR PLANTS!


----------



## C-CAT (Sep 13, 2020)

General Hydroponics 3part, Floralicious Bloom, Flora Nectar Fruit n fushion. Start flower off 30 gallons water 50 percent dose of 3 part formula, so 10 gallons of food. This never changes. After week 3 I start using Floralicious Bloom, Dr. Luther's Essential Plant Acids and 15 gallons of water to 10 recommended dose of fertilizer. A week later I'll use the Flora Nectar with other foods. Every 3rd water they get 15 to 30 gallons of straight PH'ed water depending on my run off ppm which I check every feed along with ph. PH I keep simple 6.2-6.3 throughout. Leach starts usually 2 weeks out, sooner or later depending on run off ppm Note Leach is done with Dr. Luther's plant acids until last two waterings, 2ndvtonlsdt I use GH Clean, last watering straight PH'ed water. 220 ppm last flower was my final flush, tap water is 170.


----------



## C-CAT (Sep 13, 2020)

I forget to mention I let the pits get dry before harvest and I'm using Pro Mix with mycrorhzae


----------



## C-CAT (Sep 13, 2020)

I apologize for the typos


----------



## C-CAT (Sep 13, 2020)

20 gallons water not 30 that I previously stated


----------



## osowhom (Oct 4, 2020)

alusash said:


> Organic baby.
> Worm castings and volcanic dust for veg
> Bat guano, sea bird guano, chicken guano and mollasas for flower.
> 
> ...


i have all that stuff i have been using it since i repotted my clones into 5 gallons just ordered tigerbloom for flower will i need it?


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 4, 2020)

DTE dry amendments x worm castings + azos 

No guanos. No fish meal.


----------



## calvin.m16 (Oct 9, 2020)

Avoid Fox Farms. Go look at the weed problems forums they are all using fox farms mostly. Not to mention I left them last year 2019 when their soil straight from the distributor was infested with bugs. COCO man now. CANNA or Mother Earth. Fox Farms is really bad for what they charge. If you want a full organic line run the lines from nectar for the gods.https://www.oregonsonly.com/


----------



## $licc Ricc (Oct 9, 2020)

Feed the soil don't feed the plant ...


----------



## MicrogrowerCanada (Oct 11, 2020)

Feed soil and plant


----------



## GreauxGreen (Oct 12, 2020)

Advanced Nutrients: Sensi Grow/Bloom a/b, big bud, bud candy, cal mag, overdrive, flawless finish.

3gal smart pots, 1/2 ffof, 1/2 ro


----------



## polishpollack (Oct 12, 2020)

Money wasted.


----------



## MicrogrowerCanada (Oct 13, 2020)

polishpollack said:


> Money wasted.


What do you use?


----------



## polishpollack (Oct 13, 2020)

About $15 worth.


----------



## TheManicOrganicDK (Oct 14, 2020)

Full on Big Plant Science. ( mostly straight off their schedule )
Though holding a bit back on part A, depending of the strain.
Medium BioBizz - Light-mix.

BPS Plant Explosion - as root enhancer. ( Extremely well working )
BPS Part A Power House - loaded with macro´s, amino´s and P/K Mg/S
BPS Part B Calcium Plus - calcium-nitrat-aminos.
BPS Bud Explosion - P/K + loaded with high amount of aminos.
BPS Stimulus - Trichome acceleration.
BPS Aroma Boost - for, well, the name gives it away.

Didnt make any"demo-shots", so i´ll do that next grow. ( OG Kush, 707 Headband and Dedoverde Haze )


----------



## Northwood (Oct 15, 2020)

Wow I don't use any nutrients for my organic soil grows. Does that mean I'm screwed? LOL


----------



## Northwood (Oct 15, 2020)

Honesty I don't even know why a thread like this would be "stickied" in this section. Feeding your plants nutrients really belongs on a different forum to be honest.

Edit: Sorry I thought I was in the Organic Section for some reason. I blame the bubble hash!


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 25, 2020)

I use Dyna-Gro Foliage Pro, Grow, Bloom and Protekt. Some Mag-Pro the last 2 weeks of flower. One teaspoon per gallon of R/O water. I add the Bloom 2 weeks into flower. 

I use Promix for soil. Simple and ez.


----------



## polishpollack (Oct 25, 2020)

don't the directions say 1/4 to 1/2 tsp per gallon of dyna-gro for soil? a full tsp should be for hydro, right? 
are you using all of them together, pro, grow, and bloom? that sounds like way too much.


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 26, 2020)

polishpollack said:


> don't the directions say 1/4 to 1/2 tsp per gallon of dyna-gro for soil? a full tsp should be for hydro, right?
> are you using all of them together, pro, grow, and bloom? that sounds like way too much.


You use directions? Ahhh.....................your name tells me what I need to know 

Joking!!

I use the Protekt, Foliage Pro and Grow during veg. I start at 700 ppm for clones and go up to 880 after 2 weeks in veg.

I keep using the same strength for the first 2 weeks in flower and then add the Bloom in @ 1/2 teaspoon per gallon. So they get around 950 ppm. After 4 weeks in flower I make it 1 teaspoon per gallon of Bloom which takes it to around 1020 ppm. Week 6 of flower I will throw in some Mag-Pro and take the ppm to 1100. Week 8 I just use water and then chop.


----------



## Slurricaine (Oct 26, 2020)

Green planet nutrients Medi one liquid w8 massive


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 4, 2020)

Does anyone have any opinion on this?






BLATTWERK Pure - 1000 ml: 100% organic and vegetarian fertiliser, liquid fertiliser made from grass, for houseplants and garden, with amino acids, lactic acids, sugars, and minerals. : Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


Great prices on your favourite Gardening brands, and free delivery on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 5, 2020)

So i have a question regarding dyna gro. Maybe it's not just me so I figured I would ask and put this put there. 
Does anyone else get really low ppm using the feeding recommendations that dynagro gives? Mine is coming put at like 200 when I use 75% of there recommendations. I'm not trying to go full strength due to the chance of burn. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 8, 2020)

I use Dyna Gro with R/O water. I use 1 teaspoon per gallon of Grow and Foliage Pro in veg with the same amount of Protect. I get around 800 to 850 ppm in 3 gallons of water. 

I fill the bucket first with R/O water (3 gallons). Then I add the Protekt and stir (1 tablespoon). Then 1 tablespoon of Grow and Foliage Pro, and stir. Then about 1 teaspoon of PH UP gets the water leveled off to about 6.5. 

In flower I start adding Bloom to the above mix @ 1/2 teaspoon per gallon after 2 weeks. This gets my ppm to around 950. I increase the bloom after 4 weeks to 1 teaspoon per gallon for 1050 ppm. After 6 weeks I'll throw in 1 teaspoon of Mag Pro into the 3 gallons of water to increase ppm to 1100.

Have you calibrated your pen? Are you using R/O water? Try my method with 3 gallons of water. See what happens. Let me know


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 8, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> I use Dyna Gro with R/O water. I use 1 teaspoon per gallon of Grow and Foliage Pro in veg with the same amount of Protect. I get around 800 to 850 ppm in 3 gallons of water.
> 
> I fill the bucket first with R/O water (3 gallons). Then I add the Protekt and stir (1 tablespoon). Then 1 tablespoon of Grow and Foliage Pro, and stir. Then about 1 teaspoon of PH UP gets the water leveled off to about 6.5.
> 
> ...


I suppose this was directed towards me. So even with the protekt you still add ph up? I only had strips so far, I have a pen on the way, and I only know dyna gro drops the hell out of it. I dont know the exact number. I'm using my tap water, its comes out at between 20 and 30 ppm.


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 8, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> So even with the protekt you still add ph up?


1 teaspoon in 3 gallons of water evens it out. The p and k in the Grow lower it a bit. Don't need much to even it out.


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 13, 2020)

using Allmix, cant go wrong, less is more. you can kill a plant will too much but you can still grow start to finish with just water,


----------



## Grow420Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

I keep it simple with great success.
Fox farm ocean w/30% perlite
Fox farm trio
Calmag 5ml per gallon
PH'd to 6.2
Feed twice a week 
Flushed every 4 weeks per FF schedule.

That's it folks. Latest haul 1941 grams 4 plants.


----------



## pilto (Nov 20, 2020)

Grow420Dad said:


> I keep it simple with great success.
> Fox farm ocean w/30% perlite
> Fox farm trio
> Calmag 5ml per gallon
> ...


Is this outdoors? If not, how big is your grow space and what light are you using?


----------



## Grow420Dad (Nov 21, 2020)

pilto said:


> Is this outdoors? If not, how big is your grow space and what light are you using?


Indoors. My grow space is a 5x10x8. For lights using two viraspectra 450 leds with 1 quantum board. I have grown 4 plants successfully and harvested 13 dry oz


----------



## pilto (Nov 21, 2020)

Grow420Dad said:


> Latest haul 1941 grams 4 plants.


ROFL. 13 ounces is 364 grams. Dude, I was picturing a Christmas tree orchard in your basement. HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Grow420Dad (Nov 21, 2020)

pilto said:


> ROFL. 13 ounces is 364 grams. Dude, I was picturing a Christmas tree orchard in your basement. HAHAHAHA.


sorry I meant 1941 was wet.


----------



## pilto (Nov 21, 2020)

Grow420Dad said:


> sorry I meant 1941 was wet.


Nice, man! Sounds like you had a good grow! I use the same stuff as you.

Except I just used some container soil from Lowes that was on sale. Nothing special. I use the Fox Farm ferts too. Plus I add cal/mag and the Open Sesame trio as well. I havent bothered to PH any of my stuff. So far so good!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 21, 2020)

A top nutrient study - Which is the best? Produces most?


Found this and thought it might be helpful. ******WARNING LONG READ BUT MUCH TO LEARN!********** FINDING MY NUTE PROGRAM : The following is a comprehensive, independent comparison of 8 various nutrient applications and my experiences with them. As I make a living growing medicinal...




www.420magazine.com


----------



## Grow420Dad (Nov 21, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> A top nutrient study - Which is the best? Produces most?
> 
> 
> Found this and thought it might be helpful. ******WARNING LONG READ BUT MUCH TO LEARN!********** FINDING MY NUTE PROGRAM : The following is a comprehensive, independent comparison of 8 various nutrient applications and my experiences with them. As I make a living growing medicinal...
> ...


Yeah I'm too stoned for all that. I keep it simple and usually have seamless grows.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 21, 2020)

Grow420Dad said:


> Yeah I'm too stoned for all that. I keep it simple and usually have seamless grows.


I roughly followed his final Earth Juice schedule my first time with straight FFOF. It was the tastiest weed I've grown yet.

Now I mostly just top dress with dry amendments.


----------



## SimonD (Nov 22, 2020)

FWIW, I've been using Jack's Classic for the past 17 years. Had other nutrients sent to me over the years, tried them out and always went back to Jack's. 

Simon


----------



## Grandpa-Purp (Dec 2, 2020)

Nice Nuggs said:


> Advanced Nutrients Conneiseur at 50-75% recommended dose. Adding B52, CarboLoad, Roots Accelerator (H&G) and Big Bud. Only using these at half to 75% of what they recommend and loving the results. Curious what other Advanced users are doing..
> Will try to get a pic up later - only in week 3 here..


I make my own tea for nutes, I use 1 cup of bat guanao and 1 cup of earth worm droppings and a tablespoom of epsom salts in a 5 gal bucket of rainwater, aerated with 2 aquarium pumps and the effects are outrageous. Happy growing.


----------



## Heyko (Dec 4, 2020)

Has anybody heard of a product called “the Stimul8r” before?


----------



## calvin.m16 (Dec 11, 2020)

House & Garden Soil A&B.


----------



## Fatleg77 (Dec 11, 2020)

Earth dust dry amendments ...bat guano...in living soil supplements are recharge and organic cal mag...i also water with my fishtank once a month


----------



## CincityFinesse (Dec 14, 2020)

Grow420Dad said:


> I keep it simple with great success.
> Fox farm ocean w/30% perlite
> Fox farm trio
> Calmag 5ml per gallon
> ...


So u got around 1lb for each plant? What is your grow setup like?


----------



## Grow420Dad (Dec 17, 2020)

CincityFinesse said:


> So u got around 1lb for each plant? What is your grow setup like?


I am growing in a storage closet. It is supplied by AC/Heat. The room is flat white with some mylar on the back wall and some reflective mylar on the floor. 

I have plenty of fans to circ the air and I have a AC infinity 6 inch exhaust with a G force carbon filter. Works perfectly no smell at all. 

I am an novice grower who has grown in the past with success each time. This was by far my biggest haul. I LST'd the plants to get the most out of the bushy indicas. 

I will be LSTing my wedding cake and Purple power grow this timeless plants so I can grow them bigger before the flip.


----------



## Grow420Dad (Dec 17, 2020)

CincityFinesse said:


> So u got around 1lb for each plant? What is your grow setup like?


Here's a shot from the last grow. not much has changed other than less plants.


----------



## CincityFinesse (Dec 17, 2020)

Grow420Dad said:


> Here's a shot from the last grow. not much has changed other than less plants.
> View attachment 4770843


I only have one quantum board light for 4 plants, but it’s powerful. Your making me feel like I’m goin to need another one. Are those 3 or 5 gallon pots?


----------



## Grow420Dad (Dec 17, 2020)

CincityFinesse said:


> I only have one quantum board light for 4 plants, but it’s powerful. Your making me feel like I’m goin to need another one. Are those 3 or 5 gallon pots?


They are 3 ga smart pots. I know many say go higher but I like the size. You can get a couple burples cheap on the Amazon but I think you may need more lights. Funny thing the plants like the burples better I had one directly under the quantum board and the Lil girl grew towards the burples. So I moved them under the burbles and use the quantum board as supplement.


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 5, 2021)

My fav is a organic COF blend made from seed meal, fish meal, rock phosphate, bone meal, gypsum, azomite, and castings....Feed with General organics calmag, and Roots Organics Trinity....Microbe Life Photosynth Plus.


----------



## Pparker88 (Feb 5, 2021)

thetruthoverlies said:


> My fav is a organic COF blend made from seed meal, fish meal, rock phosphate, bone meal, gypsum, azomite, and castings....Feed with General organics calmag, and Roots Organics Trinity....Microbe Life Photosynth Plus.


I’ve only just learned about Microbe Life Photosynth Plus. As of now I use great white and recharge. How’s it compare?


----------



## jewsh808 (Feb 6, 2021)

We start with Roots 707 soil and run Roots Terp tea line. We feed compost teas almost every watering. There is probably 1 or 2 plain waterings per week..we brew our compost teas with Terp tea + insect frass + Dirt MD + worm castings or Bu’s biodynamic compost..no molasses...plant vibe the hardest I’ve ever seen.. we also reuse our soil by mixing in more compost and old roots before using again.. soil is getting better and there’s more worms every round


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 7, 2021)

Pparker88 said:


> I’ve only just learned about Microbe Life Photosynth Plus. As of now I use great white and recharge. How’s it compare?



I've been very happy with their products. I use the yield enhancer and root dip too and its all good stuff. I use weekly in a feed and foliar up to week 4 with it. I order it direct from microbe life. It's a lil cheaper if you get it from growershouse.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 7, 2021)

Coast of Maine "Stonington Blend" lobster kelp fert. Boogie Brew dry tea and Boogie Black as dry amendments. Seagrow general purpose and Seagrow bloom formula. Save your time, money and sanity. Shiny bottles are useless without a balanced stable soil base. 

Best wishes and further understanding to all. 

Peace.


----------



## Tht_Blk_Guy27 (Feb 9, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Coast of Maine "Stonington Blend" lobster kelp fert. Boogie Brew dry tea and Boogie Black as dry amendments. Seagrow general purpose and Seagrow bloom formula. Save your time, money and sanity. Shiny bottles are useless without a balanced stable soil base.
> 
> Best wishes and further understanding to all.
> 
> Peace.


how are you liking you "Coast of Maine" i was thinking of buying some soil and lobster compost from them but haven't heard testimonial yet


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 9, 2021)

Tht_Blk_Guy27 said:


> how are you liking you "Coast of Maine" i was thinking of buying some soil and lobster compost from them but haven't heard testimonial yet


Best of the few I've bought or made so far. Just needs a light hand. No issues from it to date. HAPPY, HAPPY.


----------



## TimBar (Feb 9, 2021)

Tht_Blk_Guy27 said:


> how are you liking you "Coast of Maine" i was thinking of buying some soil and lobster compost from them but haven't heard testimonial yet


I find the COM Stonington rather rich as well as the Lob/Compost - I use them to amend my soil and keep it alive. I ran an Auto once with Stonington blend and it was pretty much all it needed.


----------



## Trying4440 (Feb 25, 2021)

alusash said:


> Organic baby.
> Worm castings and volcanic dust for veg
> Bat guano, sea bird guano, chicken guano and mollasas for flower.
> 
> ...





alusash said:


> Organic baby.
> Worm castings and volcanic dust for veg
> Bat guano, sea bird guano, chicken guano and mollasas for flower.
> 
> ...


 hey I'm 2and a half weeks into flower this is my first grow I have been using Flora micro/grow/bloom they look like they need something any suggestions as what I should give them thanks in advance


----------



## Pparker88 (Feb 25, 2021)

Trying4440 said:


> hey I'm 2and a half weeks into flower this is my first grow I have been using Flora micro/grow/bloom they look like they need something any suggestions as what I should give them thanks in advance


Why do you say they need something? And have pics with the lights off?


----------



## Grow420Dad (Feb 26, 2021)

Cant tell what is going on with those pics... need better pics.


----------



## TimBar (Feb 27, 2021)

What they most need is shut the grow lights off when you take a picture.


----------



## Trying4440 (Feb 27, 2021)

TimBar said:


> What they most need is shut the grow lights off when you take a picture.


My bad I will do that from now on


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 27, 2021)

I really like the botanicare line.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

I hope all find the simple route. Youare talking soil. Not hydro. Basics and long proven cheaper methods out there.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I hope all find the simple route. Youare talking soil. Not hydro. Basics and long proven cheaper methods out there.


It’s hard to change after you pull off a good run. I don’t know whether I attribute my recent success to just getting a few years of experience with the grow, or the nute change up. Used to I used fox farms, mega crop, and maxi bloom with subpar results. Tried botanicare and the grow was good. I may just be paying attention to ppm and proper PH more. I don’t know.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> It’s hard to change after you pull off a good run. I don’t know whether I attribute my recent success to just getting a few years of experience with the grow, or the nute change up. Used to I used fox farms, mega crop, and maxi bloom with subpar results. Tried botanicare and the grow was good. I may just be paying attention to ppm and proper PH more. I don’t know.


----------



## Lockedin (Feb 27, 2021)

FFHF / 25% chunky perlite for seedlings. Tap water only until:
Transplant to
FFOF / 25% chunky perlite - allow a few days to adjust to the hotter soil. Then,

Dr. Earth All purpose 2-2-2 Full strength Top-Dressed with 1 cup EWC (rough guess I end up at 3-2-2, pretty mild)
Continue until end of stretch.

Week 4 flower
1 Tbsp/gal unsulphured molasses every other watering.
Top Dress with FFOF & Dr Earth Flower Girl 3-9-4 & 1 Cup EWC.
Week 6
Top Dress with FFOF & Dr Earth Flower Girl 3-9-4.

Dense flavorful and tasty.

I'm looking to get better growth - I wouldn't mind seeing some stretch this round.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> It’s hard to change after you pull off a good run. I don’t know whether I attribute my recent success to just getting a few years of experience with the grow, or the nute change up. Used to I used fox farms, mega crop, and maxi bloom with subpar results. Tried botanicare and the grow was good. I may just be paying attention to ppm and proper PH more. I don’t know.


It is a long journey from paint cans and miracle grow. Got sick of ph and nute issues. Spent three years and about 20 plants finding a solution. And as close to home as possible. Not saying I have a cure all miracle. But it seems to be working for me and my few free sample guys. I'm frugal and to broken or old to be crazy ambitious. And just my thing for all to consider.

Peace.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It is a long journey from paint cans and miracle grow. Got sick of ph and nute issues. Spent three years and about 20 plants finding a solution. And as close to home as possible. Not saying I have a cure all miracle. But it seems to be working for me and my few free sample guys. I'm frugal and to broken or old to be crazy ambitious. And just my thing for all to consider.
> 
> Peace.


Well what is it?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Well what is it?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

I posted amendments earlier in the thread. But I do what I say. And have learned to insure substantiation. LMAO. 

How are them tent cukes coming along?


----------



## Humboldtcalikidd (Feb 28, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I really like the botanicare line.


My dad uses and he says he loves it. This year is his first grow but he likes it and I’m actually thinking of trying it out next time. May I ask what you use?


----------



## Furiousg3orge (Mar 4, 2021)

folks talk about nutes but fail to say what soil they are using. I’ve had poor results as a newb using FFOF and Fox farm trio. It seems I either burn the plants or go into flower with a deficiency. What I would kill for is an easy regimen with soil and nutes explained. It’s hard being a newb with so many nutes out there.


----------



## Highlife42 (Mar 4, 2021)

Fermented fruits and plants. 100%renewable. 100%natural. 100%free lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 4, 2021)

Furiousg3orge said:


> folks talk about nutes but fail to say what soil they are using. I’ve had poor results as a newb using FFOF and Fox farm trio. It seems I either burn the plants or go into flower with a deficiency. What I would kill for is an easy regimen with soil and nutes explained. It’s hard being a newb with so many nutes out there.


Pro mix plus a bag of perlite plus botanicare line and you’re good to go. Play with boosters and shit with it if you want, or use the botanicare by itself.
Here’s just with the botanicare pure blend pro grow and southern Ag GFF to keep roots clean. Pro mix and perlite. 6.5 PH.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 4, 2021)

Kings Mix and megacrop here for the indoor.


----------



## Furiousg3orge (Mar 4, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Pro mix plus a bag of perlite plus botanicare line and you’re good to go. Play with boosters and shit with it if you want, or use the botanicare by itself.
> Here’s just with the botanicare pure blend pro grow and southern Ag GFF to keep roots clean. Pro mix and perlite. 6.5 PH.
> View attachment 4843437


What is the feeding schedule? I tried going 1/2 the recommended with fox farm and burned the hell out of my plant. I then went less and it went into flower and went light green and yellow. I think that’s where a lot of us get confused.


----------



## Furiousg3orge (Mar 4, 2021)

Furiousg3orge said:


> What is the feeding schedule? I tried going 1/2 the recommended with fox farm and burned the hell out of my plant. I then went less and it went into flower and went light green and yellow. I think that’s where a lot of us get confused.


Also what’s the actual botanicare line? I’m perusing Amazon and there are quite a few is it just the bloom and pure blend? When do you start fertilizing with the botanicare with the promix, week 3 or so? Sorry for all the questions but I have yet to cultivate a healthy plant. I have herb but it’s awful and, it’s no doubt, because of my nutrients. Also, which Promix? HP, CC40, HP CC, potting soil mix?


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 4, 2021)

Furiousg3orge said:


> Also what’s the actual botanicare line? I’m perusing Amazon and there are quite a few is it just the bloom and pure blend? When do you start fertilizing with the botanicare with the promix, week 3 or so? Sorry for all the questions but I have yet to cultivate a healthy plant. I have herb but it’s awful and, it’s no doubt, because of my nutrients.


Order the botanicare pure blend pro grow and bloom. Also order the cal mag. And finally a bottle of “southern ag garden friendly fungicide”. Of course PH meter and ph up and down. I’ll help you man. And I use the veg from week one, and the bloom nute as soon as I change to flower. We will get you some booster later on. Flower fuel is the name.


----------



## Furiousg3orge (Mar 4, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Order the botanicare pure blend pro grow and bloom. Also order the cal mag. And finally a bottle of “southern ag garden friendly fungicide”. Of course PH meter and ph up and down. I’ll help you man. And I use the veg from week one, and the bloom nute as soon as I change to flower. We will get you some booster later on. Flower fuel is the name.


I do test and adjust ph going in and runoff, I have the ph dialed in for sure. I ordered the botanicare pure blend, bloom, and southern agh. So those should be here in a few days. The only thing I was unsure of is the soil. Promix makes a bunch - HP, HPCC, CC 40, potting soil mix, etc. Unfortunately I’m in a town with a Lowe’s and they don’t sell anything outside of miracle gro and stay green soil which I won’t touch. Other than that, I think I went with FFOF because it’s, what I perceived, as the best from my grow shop and figured it would be easy. Unfortunately for being such a hot soil it screws feeding times up and, as a newb, I can’t tell when nutes are needed. I think if I start with an easy nute regimen with a basic soil, the eye for nutrient addition will come in time.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 4, 2021)

Furiousg3orge said:


> I do test and adjust ph going in and runoff, I have the ph dialed in for sure. I ordered the botanicare pure blend, bloom, and southern agh. So those should be here in a few days. The only thing I was unsure of is the soil. Promix makes a bunch - HP, HPCC, CC 40, potting soil mix, etc. Unfortunately I’m in a town with a Lowe’s and they don’t sell anything outside of miracle gro and stay green soil which I won’t touch. Other than that, I think I went with FFOF because it’s, what I perceived, as the best from my grow shop and figured it would be easy. Unfortunately for being such a hot soil it screws feeding times up and, as a newb, I can’t tell when nutes are needed. I think if I start with an easy nute regimen with a basic soil, the eye for nutrient addition will come in time.


You got a Walmart? They actually carry a decent pro mix im using now. Add a bag of perlite to it. You want plenty of room for the roots to BREATHE!!!


----------



## Rurumo (Mar 4, 2021)

Furiousg3orge said:


> I do test and adjust ph going in and runoff, I have the ph dialed in for sure. I ordered the botanicare pure blend, bloom, and southern agh. So those should be here in a few days. The only thing I was unsure of is the soil. Promix makes a bunch - HP, HPCC, CC 40, potting soil mix, etc. Unfortunately I’m in a town with a Lowe’s and they don’t sell anything outside of miracle gro and stay green soil which I won’t touch. Other than that, I think I went with FFOF because it’s, what I perceived, as the best from my grow shop and figured it would be easy. Unfortunately for being such a hot soil it screws feeding times up and, as a newb, I can’t tell when nutes are needed. I think if I start with an easy nute regimen with a basic soil, the eye for nutrient addition will come in time.


Maxibloom is easy to use too (and produces awesome results), no need for cal/mag in most circumstances, but you need to get a well draining soil sorted out first, and of course you still need to PH it.


----------



## Furiousg3orge (Mar 4, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> You got a Walmart? They actually carry a decent pro mix im using now. Add a bag of perlite to it. You want plenty of room for the roots to BREATHE!!!


Yup but mine doesn't carry any of the promix line - just went today looking through the garden section. So most of the promix varieties are ok to use? I'll have to fire up the googler and see what the actual differences are.

I'm reading up and they make, essentially, a soilless line that is peat and perlite and a seperate potting soil. Is it the soil or the peat based mix?


----------



## Furiousg3orge (Mar 4, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Maxibloom is easy to use too (and produces awesome results), no need for cal/mag in most circumstances, but you need to get a well draining soil sorted out first, and of course you still need to PH it.


I'm looking at them now. So just two parts? The gro and the bloom? It looks water soluble, so I'm assuming you would have to flush a few times during the grow?


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 4, 2021)

Furiousg3orge said:


> Yup but mine doesn't carry any of the promix line - just went today looking through the garden section. So most of the promix varieties are ok to use? I'll have to fire up the googler and see what the actual differences are.
> 
> I'm reading up and they make, essentially, a soilless line that is peat and perlite and a seperate potting soil. Is it the soil or the peat based mix?


Man any soil will work long as you drain it good (bag of perlite) and it doesn’t have time released ferts (miracle grow) just get some organic potting mix that doesn’t have any balls of food shit in it.

fox farms is fine if you get the happy frog. I don’t recommend the ocean forest for beginners.


----------



## Hash Hound (Mar 4, 2021)

I just got another bag of Black Gold Organic 2cuft shipped to my door for $28, it came in two days. It's 22.50 at the hydro store 30 miles away and they've been out of stock lately.


----------



## Furiousg3orge (Mar 4, 2021)

Ok, got it - soil, not the peat based stuff then. Well I have some seeds starting and I’m gonna give it hell. Thank you for letting me pick your brain. I appreciate your time.


----------



## Bsmoke78 (Mar 6, 2021)

On week 5, using worm castings and bat guano and going to add a bloom boost this week


----------



## NeDank (Mar 9, 2021)

I could probably add all kinds of extra stuff but honestly simple is best. 

Seedling/veg 1-2 tsp MaxiGro
Preflower 1 tsp MaxiGro and 1 tsp MaxiBloom
Flower 2 tsp MaxiBloom

Each of the above with 1 tbsp Epsom Salts


----------



## Weedmama (Mar 10, 2021)

Bsmoke78 said:


> On week 5, using worm castings and bat guano and going to add a bloom boost this week


nice work! sounds like good nutrients for good flower to smoke


----------



## Weedmama (Mar 10, 2021)

NeDank said:


> I could probably add all kinds of extra stuff but honestly simple is best.
> 
> Seedling/veg 1-2 tsp MaxiGro
> Preflower 1 tsp MaxiGro and 1 tsp MaxiBloom
> ...


curious why Epsom salts?


----------



## NeDank (Mar 10, 2021)

Weedmama said:


> curious why Epsom salts?


I find Maxi products don't have enough calmag and epsom salts are a calmag source.


----------



## Silenr-survivor (Mar 20, 2021)

ill be the guy that everyone is gonna say"that brand sucks" "throw that away" "its trash". but hey, ive been using it for 2 grows now. im starting my thrid grow using it and it works. i use general hydroponics trio. ( grow, bloom, and micro). Also i use their calmag, liquid bloom, and armor si. Its been working great. its cheap and easy to use. i am using coco coir for my median. i was using soil but decided to switch to coco. im thinking of switching to canna coco A and B and thier additives, but im not sure yet.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 20, 2021)

Wow what a great thread ... 

I use simple layered mixes and experiment with mild ammended versions. Using a water only approach with ph matching to medium.
There are some great bagged mixes ( base ) and have had great results with FFOF , Dr. Earth , Kellogg’s, EB Stone .

But there is an obvious set of steps one must do with most bagged .....

ADD PERLITE 
ADD EWC ( always ) 
ADD myco 

I either dump bags in tote to do a full mix up *or *I “ layer “ my combinations *in container. *



You guys gave me an idea about a NEW thread on simple soil mixes.


----------



## Ellisk (Mar 29, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wow what a great thread ...
> 
> I use simple layered mixes and experiment with mild ammended versions. Using a water only approach with ph matching to medium.
> There are some great bagged mixes ( base ) and have had great results with FFOF , Dr. Earth , Kellogg’s, EB Stone .
> ...


I do almost the same. I use 2/3 ffof. 1/3 perlite and a couple handfulls per gallon worm castings. I don't start nutrients until flower. I don't know what myco is, but sounds like we think alike.


----------



## A West (Apr 1, 2021)

NeDank said:


> I find Maxi products don't have enough calmag and epsom salts are a calmag source.


Epsom salts are Magnesium Sulphate, no Calcium


----------



## go go kid (Apr 1, 2021)

comfrey liquid. borage works too, booth supply NP&K nutes as well as loads of micro nutes and trace elements.stinging nettle tea for nitrogen,


----------



## go go kid (Apr 1, 2021)

Ellisk said:


> I do almost the same. I use 2/3 ffof. 1/3 perlite and a couple handfulls per gallon worm castings. I don't start nutrients until flower. I don't know what myco is, but sounds like we think alike.


myco is micorhiozeal fungi ( spell check needed ) a benaficial fungi that helps roots absorb more nutrients from the soil


----------



## yazuka442 (Apr 4, 2021)

how many times do you need to transport a normal plant? can i just start it off with something small and then move it to a 5 gallon with all the nutrients in it? or should i do a 1 gallon first with veg nutrients then move it to a 5 gal?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 4, 2021)

yazuka442 said:


> how many times do you need to transport a normal plant? can i just start it off with something small and then move it to a 5 gallon with all the nutrients in it? or should i do a 1 gallon first with veg nutrients then move it to a 5 gal?


-> 0
Nurseries use repotting as a technique to control the plant’s overall growth and maturity.


----------



## Ellisk (Apr 4, 2021)

I have heard that autoflower plants don't like transplanting so straight in to the final pot but photos can be stepped up like you suggested. Just what I have read and done, nothing scientific on my part.


----------



## hotrodharley (Apr 4, 2021)

Ellisk said:


> I have heard that autoflower plants don't like transplanting so straight in to the final pot but photos can be stepped up like you suggested. Just what I have read and done, nothing scientific on my part.


I’ve transplanted autos. It’s easy enough.


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 4, 2021)

NeDank said:


> I find Maxi products don't have enough calmag and epsom salts are a calmag source.


Actually no calcium in Epsom salt it's MG and (sulphate) MgSO4


----------



## euphoria526 (Apr 20, 2021)

happy frog soil - 3gal
Roots organic terp tea Grow- as directed 
Roots Organic terp tea Bloom- as directed 
Roots organic terp tea booster- as directed 
Recharge 1 Tbls / 5-7 days
Pro silica 2-5 ml/ 5-7 days

Just chopped Sunday night


----------



## Cigarz (Apr 22, 2021)

REMO CALIMAG & BLOOM FOR SEEDLING/CLONES
FRONTROW AG A & B FOR VEG
FRONTROW AG A& B & BLOOM FOR FLOWER


----------



## Cigarz (Apr 22, 2021)

Furiousg3orge said:


> Ok, got it - soil, not the peat based stuff then. Well I have some seeds starting and I’m gonna give it hell. Thank you for letting me pick your brain. I appreciate your time.


Nothing wrong with Peat based stuff... I grew 15 plants outside last year 1 LB each and I used Promix BX which is peat based.


----------



## Kauai guy (May 6, 2021)

euphoria526 said:


> happy frog soil - 3gal
> Roots organic terp tea Grow- as directed
> Roots Organic terp tea Bloom- as directed
> Roots organic terp tea booster- as directed
> ...


No cal mag at all?


----------



## Cigarz (May 6, 2021)

Kauai guy said:


> No cal mag at all?


Calmags more of a buffer than a supplement


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 8, 2021)

Miss my ol buddy beech , glad to see these threads still active after all these years


----------



## euphoria526 (May 9, 2021)

Kauai guy said:


> No cal mag at all?


Might be because of my Cali municipal water, but no. I didn’t use cal mag throughout the whole grow. I’m a firm believer of less is more and if I can put less into my plant the better I and my plant will be. I just used tap water,roots organic Grow/Bloom/Bloom booster, GH ph up/down, and Growtek pro silicate. I’d bubble the water for 12-24 hours then again with the ferts, add silica every other watering in non feed days. Recharge on silica non feed days. Then 14 days of ph’d water at the end then chop chop


----------



## Fedex113 (May 15, 2021)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.
> 
> Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
> and pics of results.
> ...


I use Technaflora recipe works great for me but just finishing my second grow


SOMEBEECH said:


> *Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.
> 
> Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
> and pics of results.
> ...


I use Technaflora recipe but I am just finishing my second grow no complaints here is one of my babies lol


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 15, 2021)

Gaia! Organic and good for outdoor.


----------



## Oldenred1 (May 19, 2021)

I'll freak most of you out. Some miracle grow in a 25 gallon fabric pot, add 4-5" of black cow and mix in. Then I feed with RO water, add some cal mag and then add some nitrogen during veg two out of three feedings. Every third feeding is just RO water. Once I hit flower I add cal mag and, phosphorus and potassium. Every third feeding is just RO water. Can't complain with the results.


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jun 22, 2021)

Tap water and rain. The dirt in my yard.
Used seasol seaweed mix once a week. Simplicity at its finest. The two big BCN critical crosses pulled close to an lb each.


Just realised I was in indoor. Just saw "soil grows" and got ahead of myself. Sorry about that lol. Feel free to remove.


----------



## Humble TerpLover (Jun 27, 2021)

alusash said:


> Organic baby.
> Worm castings and volcanic dust for veg
> Bat guano, sea bird guano, chicken guano and mollasas for flower.
> 
> ...


Yo anyway I can get my hands on some basic feeding plans?


----------



## Humble TerpLover (Jun 27, 2021)

Humble TerpLover said:


> Yo anyway I can get my hands on some basic feeding plans?


I’m about to hit veg!


----------



## VAjohn (Jul 27, 2021)

Ocean forest mixed with cow, mushroom, worm compost. Add a blended compost. Let the plant eat some of that for a little 2 to 3 weeks then add some recharge and rapid start, GH three part, Humic /fulvic acid and some cal Mag.


----------



## VAjohn (Jul 27, 2021)

333maxwell said:


> Nuthin fancy for me.. this is pretty representative for my norm of late using CFL and Miracle Grow 'All Purpose' from start to end. Only other thing I have in my bag of tricks is a simple PH litmus test, alcohol and h20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People rag on miracle grow. This a plant in first week of flower on MG potting soil.


----------



## MAGpie81 (Jul 27, 2021)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> wheres yours?


Right? It’s almost like RIU is getting into the data-mining game.

Admins- please tell me I’m wrong


----------



## VAjohn (Jul 27, 2021)

Anyone know or have heard of fuzz looking on forums on here? I know it’s a different subject but……


----------



## MAGpie81 (Jul 27, 2021)

I reuse and amend soils differently each time.
The base structure was from a local bulk soil place and included a good amount of slow-degrading things like pumice and coco-fiber, mixed with redwood humus, and oddly- shards of glass sometimes!
I remix with redwood and bamboo humus from my property, and biochar from here as well. I actually want high-temp incinerate some bamboo leaves to get a bio-uptake ready silica.

sorry about my previous comment- having a good time being stony and NOT gardening today


----------



## TerrpyDaveyy (Aug 7, 2021)

Athena


----------



## Lenin1917 (Aug 7, 2021)

Dr earth homegrown tomato food and kelp meal, compost tea one a week or so.


----------



## wil2279 (Aug 15, 2021)

Down to earth bio live, crab meal, lobster compost, earthworm castings, Dr. Earth flower girl, bat and seabird guano, mycorrhizae, recharge, & mammoth pee, black strap molasses & compost tea.


----------



## rollitupupf (Sep 2, 2021)

Outdoor veg grower here, not a weed grower, but ive had a lot of success growing tomatoes with the following nutrients:

I use: 
- Maxicrop seaweed
- Westland fish blood bone
- Westland chicken manure
- Potash
- Epsom salts
- Ground coffee
- Mychorrizial fungi (spelt that wrong)


----------



## dtracy11191978 (Sep 7, 2021)

Home brew compost. Grass clippings and leaves. Compost tea and Technaflora nutrients.


----------



## GeneralTso (Sep 22, 2021)

Soil: Roots Organics Original + worm casings.
Nutes: Roots Organics.


----------



## GeneralTso (Sep 22, 2021)

A few more pictures in addition to the post above.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2021)

Yellow Bottle Flower A Yellow Bottle Flower B, Epsom Salt, Black Mollases Tea (simple mix), and occasional Cal Mag... I'm middle of week 5...


----------



## flyawayclyde (Oct 1, 2021)

Hey y'all
What addmement would you use to buffer Hard water with a PH of 7.3, ???
Thank you in advance


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 2, 2021)

flyawayclyde said:


> Hey y'all
> What addmement would you use to buffer Hard water with a PH of 7.3, ???
> Thank you in advance


Mine fluctuates between 7.8-8.4 with tds 700-850, I use an ro filter with food grade citric acid. I reclaim from the dehumidifier so it’s actually not that much water consumption. .02


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2021)

flyawayclyde said:


> Hey y'all
> What addmement would you use to buffer Hard water with a PH of 7.3, ???
> Thank you in advance


lemon, squeeze a lemon.


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 2, 2021)

flyawayclyde said:


> Hey y'all
> What addmement would you use to buffer Hard water with a PH of 7.3, ???
> Thank you in advance


Citric acid, most economical PH down and fine even with organic crops. I bring my hard water down to 6.5 with it for soil and 5.8 in coco. You need just a tiny bit per gallon-for a 5 gallon bucket, try 1/8 teaspoon and see where you're at.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2021)

GeneralTso said:


> Soil: Roots Organics Original + worm casings.
> Nutes: Roots Organics.


You just inspired me on a whole other level..wow, very nice and clean. Ladies are spoiled beyond anything I've seen in a long time, love to see the final product.


----------



## bubba73 (Oct 3, 2021)

Culttured coming out with there own line called EON …. Testing as we speak…..


----------



## flyawayclyde (Oct 5, 2021)

Hello y'all
I am putting together a mix, and have read about the benefits of Mycorrhizae fungi.
Which is a good middle of the road brand to get??
Thank you in advance.
Flyaway


----------



## GeneralTso (Oct 5, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> You just inspired me on a whole other level..wow, very nice and clean. Ladies are spoiled beyond anything I've seen in a long time, love to see the final product.


Thank you! Not the completed product. But here's some more pictures from 2 weeks later.


----------



## GeneralTso (Oct 5, 2021)

And here's a few more pictures...


----------



## sdboltdude (Oct 5, 2021)

333maxwell said:


> Nuthin fancy for me.. this is pretty representative for my norm of late using CFL and Miracle Grow 'All Purpose' from start to end. Only other thing I have in my bag of tricks is a simple PH litmus test, alcohol and h20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's my brother's old school and swears by it


----------



## Redeyes82 (Oct 7, 2021)

Some of the shittiest plants I’ve laid eyes on have been the product of complicated and expensive nutrients. It’s a scam. Use some cheap epsoma nutes and your plants will thrive


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 7, 2021)

I use during vegg Orca 8ml per gallon, bloom meal and bat guano. Then during bloom 20ml of advance nutrients big bug with molasses bone meal and mad farmers Moab and the last few weeks switch from Moab to Kool bloom. I forgot to mention the most important nutrient through the whole grow terpinator 20ml per gallon. I flush using 30 ml per gallon clearex with 20ml terpinator. With ro water for flush with California sunshine. Does anyone like the results??????‍


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## PKLIP (Oct 15, 2021)

GeneralTso said:


> And here's a few more pictures...


Do you grow commercially or just OCD haha? Clean setup, looks fantastic


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 15, 2021)

flyawayclyde said:


> Hello y'all
> I am putting together a mix, and have read about the benefits of Mycorrhizae fungi.
> Which is a good middle of the road brand to get??
> Thank you in advance.
> Flyaway


I use Orca or Great white for mycorrhizae with some guano and molasses


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2021)

flyawayclyde said:


> Hello y'all
> I am putting together a mix, and have read about the benefits of Mycorrhizae fungi.
> Which is a good middle of the road brand to get??
> Thank you in advance.
> Flyaway











Xtreme Gardening Mykos Mycorrhizae


America's #1 source of pure mycorrhizae. Mykos is a natural & organic single species of beneficial soil fungi that helps increase nutrient & water availability.




www.xtreme-gardening.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 15, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Xtreme Gardening Mykos Mycorrhizae
> 
> 
> America's #1 source of pure mycorrhizae. Mykos is a natural & organic single species of beneficial soil fungi that helps increase nutrient & water availability.
> ...


That's what I use too.


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 15, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Xtreme Gardening Mykos Mycorrhizae
> 
> 
> America's #1 source of pure mycorrhizae. Mykos is a natural & organic single species of beneficial soil fungi that helps increase nutrient & water availability.
> ...


If you like mixing liquid Ocra killer Roots for killer plants or if you like powder mix Great White it’s all in your preference


----------



## flyawayclyde (Oct 15, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Xtreme Gardening Mykos Mycorrhizae
> 
> 
> America's #1 source of pure mycorrhizae. Mykos is a natural & organic single species of beneficial soil fungi that helps increase nutrient & water availability.
> ...





PadawanWarrior said:


> That's what I use too.


I ended up getting this. It did seem to me to be a good choice, and it was within my budget. 
I will be mixing up my soils this weekend, so. Looking forward to getting this done and letting it setup. 
Thank you y'all.
Flyaway



https://www.amazon.com/Myco-Bliss-Organic-Mycorrhizal-Mychorrhizae/dp/B07DLJ1RB6?pd_rd_w=tU29Q&pf_rd_p=654426bb-d9e0-46ff-b0bb-c0819dce172b&pf_rd_r=K9R5JD212WY9QR0A41S2&pd_rd_r=71b62efa-0343-4ba3-a5c2-df6d42df058f&pd_rd_wg=lqyzp&pd_rd_i=B07DLJ1RB6&psc=1&ref_=pd_bap_m_rp_10_sc


----------



## Dubby smitts (Oct 20, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Mine fluctuates between 7.8-8.4 with tds 700-850, I use an ro filter with food grade citric acid. I reclaim from the dehumidifier so it’s actually not that much water consumption. .02


.......


Hard water use a deese water filter ..I either reverse osmosis it or at least a 80$ water filter witch takes out bleach..fake salt...fluoride ect......u can have neutral water then an ad your ph up or down.....or ad feed to bring it up or down...


----------



## oregoncropper (Oct 20, 2021)

alusash said:


> Organic baby.
> Worm castings and volcanic dust for veg
> Bat guano, sea bird guano, chicken guano and mollasas for flower.
> 
> ...


That's a good rotation! I love the healthy plants you get with high quality homemade compost and worm castings.


----------



## oregoncropper (Oct 20, 2021)

No Nectar for the Gods users up in here?


----------



## rocks911 (Oct 22, 2021)

oregoncropper said:


> No Nectar for the Gods users up in here?


Just started. Late in a ILGM White Widow grow. Up to that point had been using salt based fertilizer. I was about a month into flower using Flower Fuel and others, salt based. Then I made the switch. As I could afford the product I started with Medusas Magic (MM) and then a couple weeks later Herculean Harvest (HH) and the girls fattened their buds like never before.

Of course I have them under a decent light, a SpiderFarmer 4000 at 80% power 6" away from cola tops. This light certainly has helped in what I must say is my best effort in 3 years of growing. But the nutes have made a substantial difference. I clipped a couple popcorn buds from down low and couldnt believe the flavor, just incredible.

I wont be using anything else. Except that because these products (it might just be HH that does this.... been sampling the girls ; ) ) bind with the salts, in fact the HH is recommended to finish a plant off before harvest in place of flushing, you could just skip the flushing and feed the girls to the end.

In short, Im sold


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 22, 2021)

rocks911 said:


> Just started. Late in a ILGM White Widow grow. Up to that point had been using salt based fertilizer. I was about a month into flower using Flower Fuel and others, salt based. Then I made the switch. As I could afford the product I started with Medusas Magic (MM) and then a couple weeks later Herculean Harvest (HH) and the girls fattened their buds like never before.
> 
> Of course I have them under a decent light, a SpiderFarmer 4000 at 80% power 6" away from cola tops. This light certainly has helped in what I must say is my best effort in 3 years of growing. But the nutes have made a substantial difference. I clipped a couple popcorn buds from down low and couldnt believe the flavor, just incredible.
> 
> ...


Glad you are happy. Honestly you sound like you are selling or bought into it. And if sold? To who and for how much? JK. 

Seriously easier and cheaper ways. I won't extend a sales pitch for my methods or sources. Already posted around here. 
Sincere congrats on your elation and apparent success. You'll grow smarter in time. 
Peace.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Oct 22, 2021)

General Organics you can’t go wrong with the a subsidiary of General Hydroponics you can trust the quality of the product been using GH for yrs. it’s never let me down.


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Oct 22, 2021)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Nice mix.....What Container size,and do you pot up are start to finish in one size?
> Beech





Fazer1rlg said:


> I love *Organics *
> 
> Kelp meal
> Earth worm castings
> ...


I love organics and dry amendments. I usea mixture of dry amendments, sea weed concentrate, fish mix & algamic, and also dry amendments for both veg and bloom, also add in some microbes as a tea through various stages to keep the microbeal activty going


----------



## GeneralTso (Oct 24, 2021)

I posted some pictures earlier in this thread of my plants. I'm just about ready to start harvesting. Here are some pictures of the trichomes.

Soil: Roots Organics Original + worm casings.
Nutes: Roots Organics.


----------



## GeneralTso (Oct 24, 2021)

Here are some more pictures that didn't fit in the post above...


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 24, 2021)

oregoncropper said:


> No Nectar for the Gods users up in here?


i hear decent things, but im not fan of hydro store marketing and carts full of bottles. way too many bottles.

I had a friend switch to nectar from foxfarms bottles and there was a clear noticeable difference in the nug quality and frost production after (same strain from clone) i was impressed but not willing to buy all that shit lol


----------



## oregoncropper (Oct 25, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> i hear decent things, but im not fan of hydro store marketing and carts full of bottles. way too many bottles.
> 
> I had a friend switch to nectar from foxfarms bottles and there was a clear noticeable difference in the nug quality and frost production after (same strain from clone) i was impressed but not willing to buy all that shit lol


Email them, they'll send you a free 'sample box' with 6 full bottles and Bloom Chaos; it's over $85 retail worth of stuff. Those six bottles will last for 3 or 4 indoor cycles, for about 40g media per cycle. It's a good system imo, because it's the only calcium-based organic, soup style product line, and it's easily configurable. The base system is only three bottles. But I've pulled down top-top-shelf organic flower before with recycled soil and only the Herculean Harvest (enzymatically digested bone meal). They are a solid company as well, one of my old coworkers went on to work in their factory and then on to managing the retail store, so I've had a lot of in depth conversations about their products, if you have any questions.


----------



## rocks911 (Oct 26, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> i hear decent things, but im not fan of hydro store marketing and carts full of bottles. way too many bottles.
> 
> I had a friend switch to nectar from foxfarms bottles and there was a clear noticeable difference in the nug quality and frost production after (same strain from clone) i was impressed but not willing to buy all that shit lol


Its not necessary to 'buy all that shit'. Im having great success with two of their products used at half strength.


----------



## rocks911 (Oct 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Glad you are happy. Honestly you sound like you are selling or bought into it. And if sold? To who and for how much? JK.
> 
> Seriously easier and cheaper ways. I won't extend a sales pitch for my methods or sources. Already posted around here.
> Sincere congrats on your elation and apparent success. You'll grow smarter in time.
> Peace.


OK tough guy
Peace


----------



## sdboltdude (Nov 2, 2021)

GeneralTso said:


> I posted some pictures earlier in this thread of my plants. I'm just about ready to start harvesting. Here are some pictures of the trichomes.
> 
> Soil: Roots Organics Original + worm casings.
> Nutes: Roots Organics.


I use Roots Organics Lush and orca


----------



## GeneralTso (Nov 2, 2021)

sdboltdude said:


> I use Roots Organics Lush and orca


I've never used Roots Organics Lush. Have you ever used Roots Organic Original? If so how does Lush compare to the Original?


----------



## sdboltdude (Nov 2, 2021)

GeneralTso said:


> I've never used Roots Organics Lush. Have you ever used Roots Organic Original? If so how does Lush compare to the Original?


From what I understand they Roots uses Lush for their base soil


----------



## GeneralTso (Nov 2, 2021)

sdboltdude said:


> From what I understand they Roots uses Lush for their base soil


I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 4, 2021)

Nice Nuggs said:


> Advanced Nutrients Conneiseur at 50-75% recommended dose. Adding B52, CarboLoad, Roots Accelerator (H&G) and Big Bud. Only using these at half to 75% of what they recommend and loving the results. Curious what other Advanced users are doing..
> Will try to get a pic up later - only in week 3 here..


Now all I use is banana peels and soak them in water for few weeks before I put them in to flower then I fill up a big container with all the liquid and add just a little kelp fertiliser works magic and cheap as chips


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 4, 2021)

Sam sneak said:


> Now all I use is banana peels and soak them in water for few weeks before I put them in to flower then I fill up a big container with all the liquid and add just a little kelp fertiliser works magic and cheap as chips


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 4, 2021)

That's week one


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 4, 2021)

Sam sneak said:


> That's week one


You know you can edit posts right? You could have just added the pics and one week statement in the first post. Just a heads up.


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 4, 2021)

Oh really nah didn't know that


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 4, 2021)

Sam sneak said:


> Oh really nah didn't know that


No worries. Just figured I'd let you know.


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 4, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> No worries. Just figured I'd let you know.


Yeah still don't know how to do tho


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 4, 2021)

Sam sneak said:


> Yeah still don't know how to do tho


There should be an Edit button under your post after the Report button. I don't know.


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 4, 2021)

On another note what natural fertalizers for flower are out there that a good to use


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 4, 2021)

Sam sneak said:


> On another note what natural fertalizers for flower are out there that a good to use


Are you wanting to do organics with dry amendments?


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm growing under a hps 600w just with a fan in soil in my garage which has alot of co2 in it from out side so they do pritty good in there at night when lights are off I leave tent open for them and yeah seems to work I just been using a little kelp and banana peel tea it seems to be working good I got some decomposing fish and guts in a bucket that I'm leaving for next round going to mix into a big bucket and put soil threw it for vegging plants but yeah Im just trying new things and want some ideas of things to do other then that I have only twenty plants so I can experiment a little with different methods


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 4, 2021)

Sam sneak said:


> I'm growing under a hps 600w just with a fan in soil in my garage which has alot of co2 in it from out side so they do pritty good in there at night when lights are off I leave tent open for them and yeah seems to work I just been using a little kelp and banana peel tea it seems to be working good I got some decomposing fish and guts in a bucket that I'm leaving for next round going to mix into a big bucket and put soil threw it for vegging plants but yeah Im just trying new things and want some ideas of things to do other then that I have only twenty plants so I can experiment a little with different methods


I'd get a good all purpose dry fert and a bloom one. Whatever's local. Dr. Earth or similar is fine. Build a Soil's Craft Blend is good too.


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 4, 2021)

And this is my second indoor grow


PadawanWarrior said:


> I'd get a good all purpose dry fert and a bloom one. Whatever's local. Dr. Earth or similar is fine. Build a Soil's Craft Blend is good too.


Yeah because those liquid ones get expensive once you have alot of plants and I've figger Ed out now how to edit was were the report was just doesn't come natural to go near that button hahaha


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 4, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> No worries. Just figured I'd let you know.


*PadawanWarrior, I just learned this as well. I like it. Lol*


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 4, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> *PadawanWarrior, I just learned this as well. I like it. Lol*


Nice *Hollatchaboy*


----------



## blgdlkbandit (Nov 18, 2021)

5gal ffof/ffhf/ffsf mix with perlite, Jobe's 3-3-3 halfway up the pot as I mix....I like to hit it with the neem , either cold pressed or the dry stuff...preventative.......Only other things i use are top dress ffof (or jobes) Cal-mag ( a must under my light..neptunes seaweed(kelp), The second I kept it simple...was the second my plants started to make big gains, I barely water first 2 weeks...then scale up the h20 from there...week ~6 I start throwing on some top dress if needed. 

Jobe's 3-3-3 is 10$ at agway. excellent stuff, can be watered in... powdered form, no spikes


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 18, 2021)

The hairs just changed colour is that just a maturity thing


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 19, 2021)

Sam sneak said:


> The hairs just changed colour is that just a maturity thing


Yep, the closer they get to being ready the more the pistils will change colour.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 22, 2021)

I will never understand the math on using nutes... If I am to add for every gallon of water, I feel that I would kill my plants... As a matter of fact, I followed the directions for feedings and totally fried and stunted my first grow!!! I've tried doing it my own way but that usually results in it not being enough or it being too much... Everyone else ceems to grow great plants following these steps, but it just doesn't work out well for me... 
Okay, now that I got that off my chest, let me cee how bad I can fuck this next run up!!!     Peace ya'll!!!


----------



## flyawayclyde (Nov 22, 2021)

I feel ya here...
Mix up an organic soil. Let it sit for 6 to 8 weeks, then water only.


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 22, 2021)

I use budstorm additive and just some banana peel tea sometimes with a bit of seaweed tonic for flowering and for veg just some blood and bone fish fertiliser but I don't over do it really in veg just once a week feed but once into flower I use almost every watering then flush then let dry out a little then water then back to nutes for few more days straight now and then I see a little burn on my leaves but nothing major the buds are sweet then at the end just flush then water for the last 2 weeks before I let dry out before cutting and hanging but I've only just started with the budstorm seems OK tho I was just using banana peel tea but just wasn't cutting it really and the one mil of bud storm does almost 3litres which is not bad and throw in some seaweed fertalizers and yeah it's pritty much done but I'm no expert but it works for me


----------



## Alien GreenThumbs (Nov 22, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I will never understand the math on using nutes... If I am to add for every gallon of water, I feel that I would kill my plants... As a matter of fact, I followed the directions for feedings and totally fried and stunted my first grow!!! I've tried doing it my own way but that usually results in it not being enough or it being too much... Everyone else ceems to grow great plants following these steps, but it just doesn't work out well for me...
> Okay, now that I got that off my chest, let me cee how bad I can fuck this next run up!!!     Peace ya'll!!!


Ready for my easy peazy way to remember the minimum amount to feed on feeding days? Be sure to have a ppm meter handy,....ready?......never feed more ppms than light watts. Tada! 
So, for instance: my tap is 240 ppms. Already more than my veg light watts, but its not NPK. So on a feeding day i add 100 ppms of NPK to my tap,(100 watts in veg) for a total of 340 ppms, of which only 100 ppms are nutes. Get it? If you approch feeds from this perspective, you error on the side of not enough, which you can then you bump up ppms on that next feed if necessary. If not, stay at the same ppms. When you start off hot, its hard to pull back and understand what your plants are burning from. Good luck!


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 22, 2021)

Yeah I prefer to go minimal the last few weeks of flower I've just upped it a tad not by much not enough to kill her anyway but yeah i have 4 other clones from her next to her with no symptoms of burn at all maybe because there needing it for that push to bud I'm not sure but they getting exact recipe of the mum maybe mum is almost done so I may have to slow right down on any nutes for her but I'm only on week 4 and a half now so I'm not sure I want to grow her another 3 weeks at least hopefully I've got pistels changing color and she's maturing and smelling beautiful I must say but for me I don't smoke there just like roses to me I ain't in a hurry but I am kind of running out of light to and space my 600w for flower and 400w for veg is pushing there limits now and mum takes up the light more or less her self but yeah having 7 plants under a 600w is not ideal I know


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 22, 2021)

flyawayclyde said:


> I feel ya here...
> Mix up an organic soil. Let it sit for 6 to 8 weeks, then water only.


I wish I had the space to do something like that.


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 22, 2021)

flyawayclyde said:


> I feel ya here...
> Mix up an organic soil. Let it sit for 6 to 8 weeks, then water only.


What do you meen repot my mother plant


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 22, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> I wish I had the space to do something like that.


Oh I have over 21 plants all up 17 of them are vegging and as soon as ones done I put another one over to flower its a endless forest most are clones so not as big as seed cause seed will always be taller and bigger really they grow so big I have 6 from seed and they were last and there bigger then all of them even the one budding which I grew in veg for 2 months or something like that it's not fair hahaha but yeah clones are great because u really don't have to wait for ages for it to mature just when you ready change it over I usually go 6 or more weeks of veg give them enough momentum to atleast give a oz and what ever else is a bonus and alday you going to get more the a oz off one


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 22, 2021)

flyawayclyde said:


> I feel ya here...
> Mix up an organic soil. Let it sit for 6 to 8 weeks, then water only.


That is what I have been wanting to do...What kind of mix are we talking about??? I need to get something together before I run out of money!!!


----------



## flyawayclyde (Nov 22, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> That is what I have been wanting to do...What kind of mix are we talking about??? I need to get something together before I run out of money!!!


So at the risk of sounding like I am so knowledgeable about all this soil. I will admit that I am a new grower. And have had many set backs this last 4 months. That said, I came across this thread on a different site. It has been around for many years now, and many growers have used it, I have 72 gallons of it "cooking" 3 weeks to go. 
Buy the ingredients once, use soil, and reuse again. Water only, no "Nutes" added during grow.









Easy Organic Soil Mix for Beginners


So you want to go organic but don't know where to start? Here's a recipe for an easy, organic, water-only soil that will provide more than enough...




forum.grasscity.com


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 22, 2021)

flyawayclyde said:


> So at the risk of sounding like I am so knowledgeable about all this soil. I will admit that I am a new grower. And have had many set backs this last 4 months. That said, I came across this thread on a different site. It has been around for many years now, and many growers have used it, I have 72 gallons of it "cooking" 3 weeks to go.
> Buy the ingredients once, use soil, and reuse again. Water only, no "Nutes" added during grow.
> 
> 
> ...


That is interesting. My niggle with that is that the UK are banning the sale of Peat based products in 2024 and they are already getting hard to buy.

At the moment I am mixing bagged wood/green waste compost with farmyard manure and Perlite. It works, but I feel it needs some tweaking. The compost I use is locally produced and the same company are bringing out a proprietary pre-mixed which is organic.


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 22, 2021)

How many of you put hot water over your soil before you plant in it to kill bugs and what other preparations do yous make before you put that soil and plant in your rooms cause that's what I do and if I get a clone off a mate I neem it leave it somewere over night before I put with my plants


----------



## flyawayclyde (Nov 22, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> That is interesting. My niggle with that is that the UK are banning the sale of Peat based products in 2024 and they are already getting hard to buy.
> 
> At the moment I am mixing bagged wood/green waste compost with farmyard manure and Perlite. It works, but I feel it needs some tweaking. The compost I use is locally produced and the same company are bringing out a proprietary pre-mixed which is organic.



I feel ya my friend, I was also using bagged wood-waste/steer manure and bagged compost. My last grow, and by the 7th week. My plants were stunted and sick. I couldn't figure out what the plants were telling me, I was chasing my tail. And after doing that 2 times before.
I was willing to give it a whirl. Some of the ingredients I was able to find at a local feed store. The rest of the ingredients I sourced off of Amazon.
The thread is 757 pages long, and I am on 177. A lot of real good information there. 
I can't wait to get my next four seedlings in this mix in 3 weeks time.
Flyaway


----------



## flyawayclyde (Nov 22, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> That is interesting. My niggle with that is that the UK are banning the sale of Peat based products in 2024 and they are already getting hard to buy.
> 
> At the moment I am mixing bagged wood/green waste compost with farmyard manure and Perlite. It works, but I feel it needs some tweaking. The compost I use is locally produced and the same company are bringing out a proprietary pre-mixed which is organic.


Oh forgot to mention, there is a 'Modified' version of this recipe, using 'Coir' as the peat.


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 22, 2021)

flyawayclyde said:


> Oh forgot to mention, there is a 'Modified' version of this recipe, using 'Coir' as the peat.


Coir is as bad for the environment as peat is.


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 22, 2021)

Sam sneak said:


> How many of you put hot water over your soil before you plant in it to kill bugs and what other preparations do yous make before you put that soil and plant in your rooms cause that's what I do and if I get a clone off a mate I neem it leave it somewere over night before I put with my plants


That will kill all of the microscopic life.


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 22, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> That will kill all of the microscopic life.


So what precautions do you take before planting or do u just hope there's none


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 22, 2021)

Sam sneak said:


> How many of you put hot water over your soil before you plant in it to kill bugs and what other preparations do yous make before you put that soil and plant in your rooms cause that's what I do and if I get a clone off a mate I neem it leave it somewere over night before I put with my plants


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 22, 2021)

Sam sneak said:


> So what precautions do you take before planting or do u just hope there's none


At the end of the day you have to have faith it will all turn out ok. If you are worried about pests in soil then go hydro.

The only insect I have ever had issue with is Fungus Gnats and they are easy to deal with.


----------



## Porky1982 (Nov 22, 2021)

Sam sneak said:


> So what precautions do you take before planting or do u just hope there's none


Soil is alive. You just accept that when you use it.
Use coco or perlite if you want something free of life.


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 22, 2021)

Yeah I once had aphids and mites was really shit ain't had any of those since tho


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 22, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> Soil is alive. You just accept that when you use it.
> Use coco or perlite if you want something free of life.


Just because you use coco doesn't mean you're gonna be bug free.


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 23, 2021)

Yeah I know its alive but it's what you put back into it that matters sometimes it's good to start from scratch and it's mostly about drainage and the nutrients in the soil and there's so many different things you can do to enrich it could be guana or manure or compost or liquid nutes seaweed and alsorts you can always make it better then it was


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 23, 2021)

Sam sneak said:


> Yeah I know its alive but it's what you put back into it that matters sometimes it's good to start from scratch and it's mostly about drainage and the nutrients in the soil and there's so many different things you can do to enrich it could be guana or manure or compost or liquid nutes seaweed and alsorts you can always make it better then it was


I agree, but we call it guano here, lol.


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 23, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I agree, but we call it guano here, lol.


I might actually get some and try it is it for vegging any thing you would recommend for vegging plants


----------



## Porky1982 (Nov 23, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Just because you use coco doesn't mean you're gonna be bug free.


Was meaning more microbial life than bugs.


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 23, 2021)

Sam sneak said:


> I might actually get some and try it is it for vegging any thing you would recommend for vegging plants


Farn Yard manure or Chicken Manure. 

My mix at the moment is 1 part green compost, 1 part wood compost, 1 part rotted farm manure and 1 part perlite. I also add some Mycorrhiza to the base of the root ball when I pot up the seedlings and I will top dress the pot with Epsom Salt too.

Like I say it works, but needs some tweaking. I feel it is a has a little bit too much N in it, whilst I don't get any nute burn as such, the plants did have a tendency to be a very dark shade of green. I had considered mixing in a little coco, but I am trying to steer away from imported products. I have considered ditching the perlite, but I shan't bother as I have that much of it in stock I won't need to think about that for about 3 years.


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 23, 2021)

Yeah coco sounds not very good at holding water like I know need to water bit more then soil and to be honest soil is natural the taste can't be beat really aye


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 23, 2021)

Sam sneak said:


> Yeah coco sounds not very good at holding water like I know need to water bit more then soil and to be honest soil is natural the taste can't be beat really aye


If the plant is healthy and well treated I can't see why the growing method will make any difference to the flavour of the weed when smoked.


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 23, 2021)

Yeah maybe your right but I'm sure you can taste the difference if it's soil or hydroponics to a degree but I ain't a expert I know there is a difference between indoor and outdoor grown so there is definitely a difference the way u grow it in water or dirt I kind of wish I smoked still just to find out myself good point thanks


----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 23, 2021)

Soil mix is
8 gallons Amish horse manure aged five years amended
8 gallons perlite
8 gallons coco
4 1/2 cups garden tone
4 cups North Atlantic kelp meal
3 cups garden lime
20 tsp’s recharge
5 lbs glacial rock dust
cooked for forty days

top dress with dolomite lime , kelp meal , garden tone each one cup and one cup glacial rock dust , and one cup Ewc’s also adding in 4-5 tsp’s epsom salt then covered with garden straw with tack that’s for veg top dressing once every three weeks or so

for flower I use cup kelp meal one cup garden tone , 4 tsps epsom salt, Gaia green 2-8-4 one cup and super phosphate at about a quarter cup per plant that’s for flower

I only use silica and cal mag in my water every other watering using plain well water ph’d at around 6.2 - 6.5

also giving each plant about ten ozs of recharge twice weekly

I use silica in with my foilure spray and well water

I use TNB for ph’ing my water


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 23, 2021)

Hiphophippo said:


> Soil mix is
> 8 gallons Amish horse manure aged five years amended
> 8 gallons perlite
> 8 gallons coco
> ...


What does Epsom salts do I've always wondered


----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 23, 2021)

When you water your soil or whatever medium your using your removing natural salts from the medium without replenishing them you risk lock outs and other issues salt helps provide stability in your stalk helps the plant grow and helps buffer nutrients for uptake in the roots . salt the foundation to life without getting all scientific


----------



## Alien GreenThumbs (Nov 23, 2021)

Sam sneak said:


> What does Epsom salts do I've always wondered


Epsom salt is Magnesium Sulfate. Calmag is Calcium Magnesium. The only difference is one of timing. Plants always want more mag because its the 1st element to run short in the process of Photosynthesis. Calmag is used in veg and early flower as plants benefit more from the calcium at those times. Its in week 5 or 6 flower that you switch to Mag Sulfate when plants are ripening/finishing. This can come in the form of Epsom salt, or botanicare's sweet, or gh flora nectar, etc...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2021)

Alien GreenThumbs said:


> Epsom salt is Magnesium Sulfate. Calmag is Calcium Magnesium. The only difference is one of timing. Plants always want more mag because its the 1st element to run short in the process of Photosynthesis. Calmag is used in veg and early flower as plants benefit more from the calcium at those times. Its in week 5 or 6 flower that you switch to Mag Sulfate when plants are ripening/finishing. This can come in the form of Epsom salt, or botanicare's sweet, or gh flora nectar, etc...


I need to go get some of those right now!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I need to go get some of those right now!!!


Can I add Epsom salt to my reservoir if I'm using autopots


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 23, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I need to go get some of those right now!!!


Don't be taken in by growing brands of Epsom Salt. I use the cheapest I can find. Mine is marketed as bath salts.


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 23, 2021)

Ah yeah cool learn something new today awesome thanks


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 23, 2021)

Alien GreenThumbs said:


> Epsom salt is Magnesium Sulfate. Calmag is Calcium Magnesium. The only difference is one of timing. Plants always want more mag because its the 1st element to run short in the process of Photosynthesis. Calmag is used in veg and early flower as plants benefit more from the calcium at those times. Its in week 5 or 6 flower that you switch to Mag Sulfate when plants are ripening/finishing. This can come in the form of Epsom salt, or botanicare's sweet, or gh flora nectar, etc...


Oh so u use Epsom salts when you almost finished right I'm at week 5 now do I use Epsom now


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 23, 2021)

Sam sneak said:


> Oh so u use Epsom salts when you almost finished right I'm at week 5 now do I use Epsom now


I use it throughout the grow. I will top dress the pot with a TBSP of it when I pot up. After the first month of veg I give it weekly, 2 TBSP a gallon. Then 2 TBSP a gallon every other feed after they start to flower, then I will tail it off slowly a couple of weeks from the end.


----------



## Sam sneak (Nov 23, 2021)

Oh OK cool thanks


----------



## Markshomegrown (Nov 23, 2021)

Just be careful how much you use "Epsom *salts"*
clue is in the name, its very hot.


----------



## Alien GreenThumbs (Nov 23, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Can I add Epsom salt to my reservoir if I'm using autopots


Im pretty sure, they dissolve easily, just make sure you adjust ph if you need to after adding the ES to the res...sorry im a soil guy, someone else that has used autopots may chime in...


----------



## Alien GreenThumbs (Nov 23, 2021)

Sam sneak said:


> Oh so u use Epsom salts when you almost finished right I'm at week 5 now do I use Epsom now


Yup, perfect time to switch, but like someone else said go easy, its straight up a salt product.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2021)

Alien GreenThumbs said:


> Im pretty sure, they dissolve easily, just make sure you adjust ph if you need to after adding the ES to the res...sorry im a soil guy, someone else that has used autopots may chime in...


I'm running my soil in the autopots


----------



## pr0fesseur (Dec 7, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Just because you use coco doesn't mean you're gonna be bug free.


If you are worried about your Coco/pearlite having life in it use a pressure cooker and steam bags like they do with mushroom substrate

HERE






Once theyre done steaming, let them cool overnight and inoculate them with some Great white or any other Myco product and shake them to inoculate the entire contents. give the great white a few days to colonize the contents and plant away.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 7, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I will never understand the math on using nutes... If I am to add for every gallon of water, I feel that I would kill my plants... As a matter of fact, I followed the directions for feedings and totally fried and stunted my first grow!!! I've tried doing it my own way but that usually results in it not being enough or it being too much... Everyone else ceems to grow great plants following these steps, but it just doesn't work out well for me...
> Okay, now that I got that off my chest, let me cee how bad I can fuck this next run up!!!     Peace ya'll!!!


Got this and Mother Earth Soil and this is what I'm running with from here on out!!! Just waiting for my tents to be empty...


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 10, 2021)

rocks911 said:


> Its not necessary to 'buy all that shit'. Im having great success with two of their products used at half strength.


What soil are you in and which two products are you using? How are you using them?
I'm playing around with Nectar myself at the moment


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 10, 2021)

Alien GreenThumbs said:


> Yup, perfect time to switch, but like someone else said go easy, its straight up a salt product.


Magnesium sulfate is a magnesium salt having sulfate as the counterion. It has a role as an anticonvulsant, a cardiovascular drug, a calcium channel blocker, an anaesthetic, a tocolytic agent, an anti-arrhythmia drug, an analgesic and a fertilizer. It is a magnesium salt and a metal sulfate.

ChEBI
A small colorless crystal used as an anticonvulsant, a cathartic, and an electrolyte replenisher in the treatment of pre-eclampsia and eclampsia. It causes direct inhibition of action potentials in myometrial muscle cells. Excitation and contraction are uncoupled, which decreases the frequency and force of contractions. (From AMA Drug Evaluations Annual, 1992, p1083)


----------



## Sam sneak (Dec 12, 2021)

Do any of yous use co2 and what do u use to make it


----------



## pr0fesseur (Dec 12, 2021)

Sam sneak said:


> Do any of yous use co2 and what do u use to make it


Just buy it bottled. 

Save yourself some $$$. Bottles of CO2 can be bought in any city for dirt cheap. 

You can get 20LB refills for 40-60$


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 20, 2022)

Royal gold tupor with my green planet nutrients GP3 line


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 20, 2022)

garrythegardener said:


> Soil is a major source of nutrients needed by plants for growth. The three main nutrients are nitrogen (N), phosphorus (P), and potassium (K). The remaining essential elements are the micronutrients and are required in very small quantities.


----------



## zuess (Jan 21, 2022)

just started another crop last ones i run fox farm trio and their soluables as well. this crop i'm going back to old school peters 20-20-20 it use to work very well in the eighties don't know why it won't work now so far so good 3 weeks in and everything looks good also running co2 enrichner system


----------



## Mad878 (Jan 21, 2022)

zuess said:


> just started another crop last ones i run fox farm trio and their soluables as well. this crop i'm going back to old school peters 20-20-20 it use to work very well in the eighties don't know why it won't work now so far so good 3 weeks in and everything looks good also running co2 enrichner system


Let’s see some pics


----------



## zuess (Jan 23, 2022)

sure as soon as i figure out how to do it


----------



## aridynomyco (Jan 25, 2022)

Dear growers,

I'm not sure if you are all aware but DYBOMYCO Premium Mycorrhizal Inoculants is the fastest growing brand in the market.

The quality and prices of our product which was created solely for Cannabis cultivation is blowing everyone's mind!!!

Check out our website dynomyco.com and hit me up for a *promotional code.*


Happy Grow!!!


----------



## Mad878 (Jan 26, 2022)

aridynomyco said:


> Dear growers,
> 
> I'm not sure if you are all aware but DYBOMYCO Premium Mycorrhizal Inoculants is the fastest growing brand in the market.
> 
> ...


Any samples??? Does the product work with outdoor.


----------



## Musice13buds (Feb 7, 2022)

BWG707 said:


> View attachment 2806337View attachment 2806338View attachment 2806339View attachment 2806340View attachment 2806341View attachment 2806346My first year outdoors. Decided to try something "easy"- FFOF soil with perlite and dolimite lime. FF trio, molassas, and experimenting on a few plants with FF Solubles. Couldn't give you exact amounts, kinda learning my plants ( 4 different strains). Big time learning experience.


Probably a dumb question. FFOF?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 7, 2022)

Musice13buds said:


> Probably a dumb question. FFOF?


Fox Farms Ocean Forest is soil


----------



## Musice13buds (Feb 7, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Fox Farms Ocean Forest is soil


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## aridynomyco (Feb 9, 2022)

Mad878 said:


> Any samples??? Does the product work with outdoor.


Currently we do not send samples right away to customers. We send them to shops. 

Where are you located and from which store do you buy your growing supplies? We will be happy to contact the store and send them samples. 

Yes, DYNOMYCO was also designed for outdoor cultivation!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 9, 2022)

aridynomyco said:


> Currently we do not send samples right away to customers. We send them to shops.
> 
> Where are you located and from which store do you buy your growing supplies? We will be happy to contact the store and send them samples.
> 
> Yes, DYNOMYCO was also designed for outdoor cultivation!


What's your promo code? I'm interested in testing your product.


----------



## drumrol (Feb 9, 2022)

Just ordered Tiger Bloom ---- this for my 1st bloomers, when I see the 1st bud, Tiger is coming out


----------



## Mad878 (Feb 9, 2022)

drumrol said:


> Just ordered Tiger Bloom ---- this for my 1st bloomers, when I see the 1st bud, Tiger is coming out


Use bone meal during bloom with tiger blood and you see a big difference


----------



## aridynomyco (Feb 11, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> What's your promo code? I'm interested in testing your product.


Are you located in the USA or Canada?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 11, 2022)

aridynomyco said:


> Are you located in the USA or Canada?


Usa


----------



## aridynomyco (Feb 11, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Usa


Sweet. The code below is valid on our website and on Amazon also for all roll it up members in the USA. 

*Rollup10off*


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 11, 2022)

aridynomyco said:


> Sweet. The code below is valid on our website and on Amazon also for all roll it up members in the USA.
> 
> *Rollup10off*


Cool. Thank you


----------



## aridynomyco (Feb 11, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Cool. Thank you


You're very welcome! Please keep me posted on your progress!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 11, 2022)

aridynomyco said:


> You're very welcome! Please keep me posted on your progress!


Will do!


----------



## G$Dolla (Feb 18, 2022)

Pics are about 35 days into flower, vegged 6 weeks. Shwazzed at flip with a less aggressive defoliation at day 20 of flower.

Light= Timber 200vl No reflectors. 2 x Vero29 v7 COBs
Seeds= Nirvana Chemdog feminized.
Soil= Fox Farms Ocean Forest, +25% coarse perlite and 1.5 tbsp Dolemite lime per gallon.
Nurtrients= Fox Farm trio per schedule, General Organics CaMg+ 5ml per gal. every water.


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Mar 24, 2022)

Humbolt Secrets is easy and great results. Golden tree is the shitzzzz. Best additive ever for all your plants. 

Simple A&B fertilizer from start to finish. Sweet and sticky from week 4 and flower stacker week 4 of bloom till end. Cal/ mag if needed. I didn’t need it once this grow. My crop is sensational every time. Week 6 of flower


----------



## psixerpsx (Apr 12, 2022)

Hello i am running out of Plagron Terra Bloom and Green Sensation and aminoacids from Metrop combination (should be almost same as Plagron Sugar Royal) which i started using since i am growing. I am happy enough with results but not so excited i would not give a try for something else buds could be more resinous and potent even when they are super nice (that may be also many other factors). 
Is someone here who had used this combination than tried something else and was excited with results ? i am in Europe from NA brands we have here just AN Grotek Emerald Harvest and GH which is here independent small company not Scotts.
What would you recommend for me ? stay with Plagron or try something else ? 
What i dont like about Plagron is that it contains no Calcium or Magnesium you need to add separately or you get deficities every time when buds starts come out and they didnt want to tell me that...


----------



## Sam sneak (May 31, 2022)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.
> 
> Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
> and pics of results.
> ...


What do is make my own soil so I use soil from garden stores and buy coco and perlite as well I first serlize my soil with hot water from the jug then I let sit till drys out I buy worm castings and a powder fertalizer so I go for handfully of soil into a pot then one of coco and perlite then worm castings a handful then a scoop I use the one u use for laundry powder and mix with hands then another 2handfuls of soil then a handful of perlite and coco and then mix then place plant in and worm castings on top then water at after 6 weeks I just use canna pk 13 14


----------



## Bourbon 2 (Jun 1, 2022)

I reclaimed my soil from last year and added amendments to rejuvenate it 
Seedlings were about 10inches tall 2wks ago and some are nearly 5ft tall today. Explosive growth, all loving the organics


----------



## Sam sneak (Jun 1, 2022)

Yeah I use my old soil as well just do


Bourbon 2 said:


> I reclaimed my soil from last year and added amendments to rejuvenate it
> Seedlings were about 10inches tall 2wks ago and some are nearly 5ft tall today. Explosive growth, all loving the organics


Yip I do the same as long as I have enough otherwise I buy a bag but I reckon its the best way cause no bugs other then the gnats but it's alot easier to reintroduce what you need in the soil yourself and I think over time in makes the soil richer


----------



## Bourbon 2 (Jun 2, 2022)

Sam sneak said:


> Yeah I use my old soil as well just do
> 
> Yip I do the same as long as I have enough otherwise I buy a bag but I reckon its the best way cause no bugs other then the gnats but it's alot easier to reintroduce what you need in the soil yourself and I think over time in makes the soil richer


When my preferred soil costs 35 to 45 per bag and 2.5 bags required per pot it makes sense to be more conservative and remend existing than dropping a bunch of cash for ultimately the same end result.
Cheers


----------



## Cannabisco (Jun 4, 2022)

Bunny droppings are pretty awesome , I like microlife 4-2-3 too.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 4, 2022)

If y'all run no till, you don't have to buy more soil, and the more cycles you run, the better the soil gets.


----------



## bird dog (Jun 22, 2022)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.
> 
> Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
> and pics of results.
> ...


Been a minute. I'm back for my next grow after my 3 year grow is out now (lol). Hope all is well there!


----------



## ericnie (Jun 28, 2022)

beautiful plant


----------



## themarzian (Jun 30, 2022)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.
> 
> Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
> and pics of results.
> ...


that's a cool idea! I know a good few brands and tips for nutritional soil.


----------



## themarzian (Jun 30, 2022)

Jerry68W said:


> I just transplanted all my clones into some new pre-mix. I'll have to get the exact name but it's made by Miracle Grow so I'm pretty excited. I'll post some pics of my awesomeness as it develops...


Wow! I'll look it up. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Stitch826 (Jul 29, 2022)

Only using Athena blended. Pic is at beginning 7


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Nov 17, 2022)

Pure by Cannapro! Lost pics but will take some soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2022)

What's this controversy on Rock Dust? Good or No? There's a few vids out there where tests reveal no change at all.


----------



## TimBar (Dec 5, 2022)

Rock Dust ...Will it add Minerals to your soil? Yes but so won't angle iron. It will not help the plant grow.

Takes too long to decompose and make phosphorus useful to plants


----------



## newcayney2008 (Dec 20, 2022)

Nice Nuggs said:


> Advanced Nutrients Conneiseur at 50-75% recommended dose. Adding B52, CarboLoad, Roots Accelerator (H&G) and Big Bud. Only using these at half to 75% of what they recommend and loving the results. Curious what other Advanced users are doing..
> Will try to get a pic up later - only in week 3 here..


I love my Advanced Nutrients! Everything I've tried was so so before then, what sold me on the advanced was there three part perfect pH because I was tired of trying to get my pH right and then my soil was wrecked by the time I figured it out. I followed the directions of the three-part and what an amazing experience! I mean really. This stuff works! The only thing that I've had to add is a little nitrogen when I think the leaves are not green enough for me. And I get the nitrogen from the (NON -BURNING.) Miracle-Gro. (Nitro, 23%.) Only when needed. Works overnight. I think I'm going to add some A.N. Cal Mag this time, I don't know what to use for flowering enhancer yet. I also start using the three-part as soon as my second set of leaves show up 1 ml per liter for 2 weeks then 2 ml for 2 weeks then 4 ml per liter from then on. Pictures of what the an 3 part alone did for my last grow. And the grow I just started.


SOMEBEECH said:


> *Would like to start a thread,for Nutrients in soil grows.
> 
> Brands used, and amount used and so forth.
> and pics of results.
> ...


----------



## newcayney2008 (Dec 20, 2022)

newcayney2008 said:


> I love my Advanced Nutrients! Everything I've tried was so so before then, what sold me on the advanced was there three part perfect pH because I was tired of trying to get my pH right and then my soil was wrecked by the time I figured it out. I followed the directions of the three-part and what an amazing experience! I mean really. This stuff works! The only thing that I've had to add is a little nitrogen when I think the leaves are not green enough for me. And I get the nitrogen from the (NON -BURNING.) Miracle-Gro. (Nitro, 23%.) Only when needed. Works overnight. I think I'm going to add some A.N. Cal Mag this time, I don't know what to use for flowering enhancer yet. I also start using the three-part as soon as my second set of leaves show up 1 ml per liter for 2 weeks then 2 ml for 2 weeks then 4 ml per liter from then on. Pictures of what the an 3 part alone did for my last grow. And the grow I just started.
> 
> View attachment 5239819View attachment 5239820View attachment 5239819View attachment 5239821


Sorry I must add that the full size plant is Bruce Banger fast. Babies are in order fast buds gelato fast buds Gorilla Glue and fast buds wedding glue. Also when I started using the three part it was made just for Hydroponics it was not labeled for soil I tried it anyway and hit bingo. Now it is also labeled for soil use


----------



## TimBar (Dec 20, 2022)

Advanced Nutrients - too expensive. Dr Earth is all I need


----------



## newcayney2008 (Dec 20, 2022)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *1.5cubic feet Fox Farm Ocean Forest
> -38cups Wiggle Worms Earthworm Casting (1-0-0)
> -10cups Perlite-11tsp Rooters Mycorrhizae
> *Soil Base
> ...


You definitely came out of the closet on that one! That is craziness! There is no way to keep that recipe straight up, the same every time, to find all that stuff, and last but surely not least to pay for it all before you even start! F u c k! Definitely not mad at you though. That takes some scientific, homegrown, stealthy research study.


----------



## TimBar (Dec 21, 2022)

newcayney2008 said:


> You definitely came out of the closet on that one! That is craziness! There is no way to keep that recipe straight up, the same every time, to find all that stuff, and last but surely not least to pay for it all before you even start! F u c k! Definitely not mad at you though. That takes some scientific, homegrown, stealthy research study.


Wonder what the Heavy Metal content is on all that?


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 1, 2023)

I started out with a Hesi-Set, but switched to Canna recently.

Terra Flores, Cal-Mag, PK 13/14 and the Enzymes, some Bio Molassis.
Wasn't really interested in paying that much for their booster tho.
Had to use Canna Cure this time cause the clones I got brought in some mildew, but Hydrogen Peroxide seems to work better.

I had to throw away over a gallon of Canna Rhizotonic, I stored it badly and it was too hot in the summer and got mold in the canister.
Besides that, it worked pretty good for the roots.


----------



## TimBar (Jan 2, 2023)

they look good - but yous a long way away still


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 2, 2023)

TimBar said:


> they look good - but yous a long way away still


you're right, flipped like 15 days ago.


----------

